# Evolución del precio de la Plata I



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2015)

Hola!

Como parece que este metal también tiene sus incondicionales dentro del foro y no es cuestión de desvirtuar el hilo del Oro, he decidido abrir un pequeño rincón para dejarles tranquilos. 

He pegado un pequeño barrido por las webs alemanas que tengo señaladas y estos son, a día de hoy, los precios para las distintas onzas, bullion y premiun.

Ahora que tengo un rato libre, y ya han pasado ocho meses del último "control" veamos cómo la subida/bajada del metal afecta a las piezas más demandadas.


15 de Agosto de 2015
13.73 euros / onza 
15.24 $/oz.

18 de Enero de 2016
12.72 euros / onza
13.91 $/oz.

14 de Septiembre de 2016
16.89 euros / onza 
18.95 $/oz.


American Eagle 2014 -	18,8 - 18.29 - 21.86
American Eagle 2015 -	17,25 - 16.13 - 23.40
American Eagle 2016 - 16.35 - 20.56

Arca 2014 -	18,37 - 16.37 - 19.74
Arca 2015 -	16,6 - 15.58 - 19.83
Arca 2016 - 15.61 - 19.81

Britania 2014 -	18,44 - 21.60 - 21.56
Britania 2015 -	17,08 - 18.90 - 21.37
Britania 2016 - 16.80 - 20.65

Birds	
Halcón Peregrino - 2014 -	17,91 - 19.22 - 21.38
Águila calva - 2014 -	18,43 - 25.00 - 25.79
Halcón de cola roja - 2015 -	17,2 - 16.20 - 20.89
Búho - 16.14 - 20.10

China Panda 2014 -	34,49 - 29.94 - 27.53
China Panda 2015 -	21,04 - 25.50 - 28.00
China Panda 2016 30gr - 19.57 - 23.36

Filarmónica 2014 -	18,95 - 16.93 - 24.90
Filarmónica 2015 -	16,79 - 15.91 - 20.16
Filarmónica 2016 - 15.80 - 19.98

Koala 2014 -	19,38 - 18.86 - 20.75
Koala 2015 -	18,04 - 17.61 - 21.74
Koala 2016 - 17.24 - 21.35

Kokaburra 2014 -	18,69 - 17.63 - 21.03
Kokaburra 2015 -	18,05 - 18.36 - 21.84
Kokaburra 2016 - 17.27 - 20.63

Libertad 2014 -	17,6 - 20.9 - 21.70
Libertad 2015 -	17,67 - 20.03 - 20.24
Libertad 2016 -	20.76

Lunar Serie ll - 2014 -	27 - 26.98 - 21.28
Lunar Serie ll - 2015 -	21,8 - 24.30 - 21.28
Lunar Serie ll - 2016 - 19.22 - 22.67
Lunar Serie ll - 2017 - 23.35

Lunar UK - 2014 -	20,15 - 21.86 - 23.63
Lunar UK - 2015 -	20,2 - 23.90 - 27.90
Lunar UK - 2016 - 20.30 - 22.88

Maple 2014 -	17,99 - 17.44 - 21.67
Maple 2015 -	16,62 - 15.71 - 21.91
Maple 2016 - 15.68 - 19.85

Perth 2014 Cocodrilo -	21,3 - 21.38 - 20.71
Perth 2015 Araña -	17,11 - 18.37 - 20.43
Perth 2016 Canguro - 15.47 - 19.70

Somalia Elefante 2014 -	19,99 - sin datos - 22.58
Somalia Elefante 2015 -	17,35 - 21.10 - 21.02
Somalia Elefante 2016 - 16.55 - 20.94

Tokelau 2014 -	22,35 - 24.10 - 28.52
Tokelau 2015 -	19,36 - 18.50 - 23.72
Tokelau 2016 - 22.18



Mi intención es ir actualizando el listado de precios semestralmente o con anterioridad en caso de fuertes subidas o bajadas. La idea es a largo plazo tener una una opinión más o menos clara de qué onzas son las que pueden considerarse fuertes a la hora de apostar por una salida numismática en caso de desplome de la plata.

Si alguno tiene interés en que añada cualquier otro tipo de onza, que me lo comunique y lo hago, he seleccionado éstas tanto por ser las mas cercanas al valor plata, como por ser muy comunes en cualquier numismatica.

He apostado por webs Alemanas porque comprar a USA es correr un riesgo muy grande en la aduana, y en relación al precio en comparación a otros comerciantes europeos, digamos que los Alemanes están más ajustados. No obstante, si alguien tiene otra idea, que la comente, la finalidad es la descrita anteriormente. Se admite cualquier tipo de crítica. 

Nota: Cuando tenga claras las tiradas tanto del 2014 como del 2015, las pondré, de momento, no he dado con fuente "oficial".

Fuente: Gold.de - Gold und Silber kaufen im Preisvergleich

Saludos.


----------



## amador (15 Ago 2015)

Me apunto al hilo. 

Gracias por el listado Arbeyna.

Aunque hay por Burbuja otro hilo sobre webs de compra/venta de oro/plata, creo que si pones un pequeño listado de los que has consultado tú, tampoco estaría de más por si se nos escapa alguno.

Entre Koalas y Kokaburras, ¿a cual le ves más potencial de revalorización? Creo recordar que alguien dijo que las Kokas son limitadas en serie y las Koalas no, o viceversa. Pero si nos puedes dar tu opinión ...

Salu2


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Ago 2015)

Hola, pillo sitio para seguir el hilo, puedes indicar alguna de esas webs alemanas? y por qué no las españolas, si las hay?, yo estoy esperando un par de onzas pedidas en eldoradocoins a través del forero necho, un Maple 2015 y un elefante 2015 y vienen de Alemania, creo que para poca cantidad los precios con los gastos de envío incluidos son competitivos.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2015 at 17:32 ----------

El Maple por 16,90€ Maple Leaf 2015, 1 oz Silber - El Dorado Coins y el elefante 17,90€ Somalia Elephant 2015, 1 oz Plata - El Dorado Coins los gastos de envío 5,90€


----------



## Los últimos españoles (15 Ago 2015)

Me suscribo al hilo y aporto está web para seguir los precios de las onzas: Gold.de - Gold und Silber kaufen im Preisvergleich

Ejemplo:
el link de las maples Maple Leaf Platin Münzen Ahornblatt kaufen Preis
y el gráfico que hacen del precio:






Esta web no es descubrimiento mio ni mucho menos. la conozco de que alguien la enlazó alguna vez en el hilo de de "Evolución del precio del oro" o en los hilos oficiales del oro o la plata. No recuerdo exactamente donde.


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Ago 2015)

Un consejo como novato y para futuros novatos que se pasen por el hilo estaría bien un pequeño "diccionario" con términos utilizados en este mundillo. Por ejemplo en el hilo de compraventa uno de los últimos anuncios habla de gr(grano) refiriéndose, creo, a g(gramo).

Un grano equivale a 0,06479891 gramos


----------



## Ulisses (15 Ago 2015)

Me apunto al hilo. Gracias


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2015)

amador dijo:


> Me apunto al hilo.
> Aunque hay por Burbuja otro hilo sobre webs de compra/venta de oro/plata, creo que si pones un pequeño listado de los que has consultado tú, tampoco estaría de más por si se nos escapa alguno.



-----


Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, pillo sitio para seguir el hilo, puedes indicar alguna de esas webs alemanas? y por qué no las españolas, si las hay?,



-----

Pensaba que no se podía hacer publi, pero viendo que ya lo ha subido el compañero Rattus, pongo la web de referencia en el principal.

Es una página muy completa y a simple vista te da una idea del precio de mercado, la pena es que no tenga un histórico, pero ese le hacemos nosotros aquí y solucionado. 

No pongo españolas porque no conozco ninguna que esté por debajo del precio alemán. Sí, se que los precios de Necho con muy competitivos, compañeros del foro de monedas han comprado en alguna ocasión a él y todos muy contentos, aunque es verdad que los precios de las onzas están un pelín por arriba, es cierto que cobrando lo que cobra por los gastos de envío, compensa y mucho, poco me importa pagar 3 euros más por onza si el precio de envío me baja de los 18 a los 6 euros, verdad? Es cuestión de valorar y comparar.


#Amador, yo si empezase de cero, Koalas, sin dudarlo.


----------



## Depeche (15 Ago 2015)

Me uno al hilo también, me parece muy interesante de cara a la gran subida que va a experimentar el precio de la plata en los próximos meses. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Te deseo mucho éxito con este nuevo hilo "metalero" que has iniciado y que seguiré con mucho interés e incluso colaboraré cuando sea menester.

Por cierto, yo prefiero las Kookaburras a los Koalas... En fin, ya sabes que es una simple cuestión de gustos y sobre revalorizaciones futuras habrá que esperar aún un tiempo. En cualquier caso, entiendo que hay otras monedas Premium con más potencial que éstas dos.

# Depeche: Sigo mucho los mercados de las Materias Primas, por tanto también los de los MPs, y NO veo que la Plata pueda "dispararse" en los próximos meses. Es más, la tendencia actual sigue siendo bajista... A largo plazo, SÍ que soy muy optimista y entiendo que la Plata es un metal sumamente volátil, de manera que lo veremos oscilar de forma importante hasta que cambie radicalmente su tendencia actual.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2015)

#Depeche, en qué te apoyas para pronosticar subidas en plata? Coincido al 100% con fernandojcg, bajada progresiva a corto plazo, y a muy muy largo plazo optimista. Pero a día de hoy, y en los próximos meses, la curva es descendente. Me gustaría saber en qué te basas para tal afirmación.

Fernandojcg, veo que no vamos a discutir, Kokas para Fernando y Koalas para mi


----------



## amador (15 Ago 2015)

La verdad que el Koala en un bicho muy feo y el pajarraco ese tampoco queda muy bien en las monedas. No se que opináis. El anverso de ambas sin embargo es bonito, con el anillo brillante en el borde rodeando a la reina, que por ejemplo las Lunares no tienen.

Arbeyna, ¿ qué opinas de las monedas de 10 oz ? (Kokas, Koalas, Lunares)

El premium es inferior, unos 168 EUR (16,80 EUR/oz) por lo que para almacenar plata sale casi igual que comprar 10 Filarmónicas.

Por ejemplo, dentro de 10 años, en el 2025, ¿qué creéis que se pagará más? 

a) 1 koka/koala/lunar de 10 onzas de 2015
b) 10 filarmónicas de 2015




Arbeyna dijo:


> Fernandojcg, veo que no vamos a discutir, Kokas para Fernando y Koalas para mi


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Ago 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Un consejo como novato y para futuros novatos que se pasen por el hilo estaría bien un pequeño "diccionario" con términos utilizados en este mundillo. Por ejemplo en el hilo de compraventa uno de los últimos anuncios habla de gr(grano) refiriéndose, creo, a g(gramo).
> 
> Un grano equivale a 0,06479891 gramos




Gracias por la aclaración. A los que no tenemos ni idea nos vendría muy bien el diccionario ese.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2015)

Hola, amador: Aunque no me gusta el formato de 10 Onzas, no tengo duda de que para la fecha que propones y cualquier otra, esas monedas de la opción A se impondrán a las Philarmonicas de la opción B.

Y qué quieres que te diga, pero tengo la colección completa de las Kookaburras y es, realmente, preciosa. Y luce más, precisamente, por la cantidad de monedas que tiene esa colección. Aunque, posiblemente, la más bonita sea la de las Pandas, pero tenerla desde el principio es prohibitivo, aunque conozco a un conforero que SÍ la tiene... 

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Ago 2015)

Cojo sitio en hilo mitico, en el que machacaremos a preguntas al paciente Arbeyna, para llenar nuestros huecos de ignorancia numismatica


----------



## Sistémico (16 Ago 2015)

Mis preferidas son las Pandas seguidas de Kookas,una vez cubiertas las necesidades de monedas bullion en oro y plata.


----------



## kapandji (16 Ago 2015)

pues ya puestos os pido opinion.
De plata sólo colecciono
-koalas (colección completa)
-Serie lunar II (colección completa)
-Protección de l la naturaleza "elefante de Benin" (los dos que han salido).
-Pandas chinos (desde el año 2011 que nació mi hija).

El hecho es que me he metido en algunas paginas chinas y hacen réplicas perfectas, lo que me hace pensar que igual no es buena idea coleccionar estas monedas.
En otro ámbito que os parecen cada una de las colecciones que os pongo. Dejaríais alguna , por ejemplo los elefantes de benin que estan muy caros, acepto opiniones.
un saludo


----------



## timi (16 Ago 2015)

uno mas que suma al hilo. Gracias Arbeyna :Baile:
he comprado últimamente arcas , y el año pasado ase (american silver Eagle ) , pero la intención es iniciarme en el Premium
también he comprado duros , pero siempre a precio de plata y haciéndolo de esta forma he conseguido varios con calidades buenas , con las estrellas visibles y con potencial de tener un plus.
mi intención es continuar con los duros , también continuar con algo de bullion pero iniciarme con el Premium

empezare con el bombardeo de preguntas o

las arcas están consideradas bullion no? porque son mas caras las del 2014 que las del 2015?

agradeceré de forma especial si las aportaciones de los expertos , son explicando las terminologías que utilizan , no hace falta un mega post con todas las terminologías , pero si a medida que se va poniendo información se va complementando con las terminologías , los novatos como yo aprenderemos un montón.

mi intención es comenzar con koalas desde este año ,,, solo existe un tipo de cada año?
los pandas también son bonitos , tienen varios tipos por años? y los Somalia elefant ?


estaré por aquí :


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Ago 2015)

pillo sitio...y soy de la opinión, que plata SI, pero particularmente, Yo solo pillo plata los mas cercana al valor facial (K12) ó bullión (maples, filarmónicas)...todo lo demás es pagar de más...pero es solo una opinión muy personal e intransferible....:


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2015)

kapandji dijo:


> pues ya puestos os pido opinion.
> De plata sólo colecciono
> -koalas (colección completa)
> -Serie lunar II (colección completa)
> ...



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Mira, te daré mi particular opinión...

- Koalas: Buena colección.

- Lunar II: Lo mismo que la anterior y me gusta más el diseño.

- Benin y un posible ¿continente africano?: Tengo las cuatro monedas que han salido, pero me voy a plantear esta colección, ya que parece que se va a convertir en un "saca cuartos".

- Pandas: Una de las mejores colecciones a realizar. Si compras en lugares reconocidos NO hay problema, pero hay que huir de las "ofertas" en este tipo de moneda. Recuerdo que en cierta ocasión tuvimos que asesorar a un conforero al que le habían intentado "colar" una Panda del 2008 (¡amador!) y el vendedor le tuvo que devolver su dinero. Y no te pienses que hacen falsificaciones tan "perfectas"... Me reitero en que ese tipo de monedas se tiene que comprar en sitios "confiables" y esto es como todo: si algo vale "X" hay que pagarlo y sino dedicarse a otro tipo de moneda más económica.

Sugerencias: Puedes sustituir las de Benin por las Elefantes somalies y/o las Ruandas. Tienen mayor potencial y son más baratas, pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso y elige siempre lo que te guste.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Ago 2015)

#amador, y yo que pensaba que lo que realmente sobraba en la moneda era el busto de la reina? Jajaj, como ves, hay gustos para todos 

El formato de 10 Oz pues depende, para plata bien, para introducirlo en el mercado numismático no. Dentro del mercado numismático la estrella es la moneda de 1 Oz, algunos hacen pequeñas colecciones de ½ Oz, pero lo común y lo “tradicional” es la onza. Si vives en una ciudad relativamente grande seguro que hay alguna numismática, entra y pregunta, di que quieres hacer un regalo y qué oferta de plata tienen, a ver si tienen muchas de 10oz, si hay algún mercadillo date una vuelta y mira lo que “tienen encima de la mesa”

La pregunta de qué se revalorizará más en 2025 es de bola de cristal, y lamentablemente no la tengo, quizá en 5 años todos quieran coleccionar formato de 10 Oz, o quizá Austria deje de acuñar la Filarmónica y ésta se convierta en objeto de culto, ni idea.... pero yo, a día de hoy, esos 168 los metía en unos Pandas del 2015 tranquilamente. Por otra parte, piensa en cómo guardar, no es lo mismo 10 onzas en un tubo que un monedon.

-----

#Sistémico, qué bullion de oro compras? (Maple, Austria, Eagle, Panda?) Y respecto a la plata, sigues comprando bullion a estos precios?

-----

#kapandji, fernandojcg te ha dado la clave, comprar en sitios reconocidos, estoy 100% seguro que si compras tus monedas de plata en una numismática que se dedique a la plata, no vas a tener problemas, yo en Ebay y similares, entro y miro, monedas o billetes ni se me ocurre, es una lotería, al igual que comprar monedas de plata en filatelias o tiendas tipo souvenir (que aquí se está poniendo de moda), al igual que no me compro una camisa en una carnicería o un par de zapatos en una panadería.

Sobre Benin, compré el primer elefante, el segundo, el hipopótamo, la cebra y cuando vi que habían sacado el rinoceronte, me deshice del hipopótamo y de la cebra, me he quedado con los dos elefantes, si veo que todos los años sacan a mercado uno, seguiré, si no lo hacen, venderé las monedas a algún compañero que las quiera. Mi intención es sólo hacer los elefantes, si ésta es constante, aunque no estoy convencido al 100%, no se.... Veo que fernandojcg se lo está planteando también.

Y el consejo de sustituir Benin por Elefantes que te ha dado fernando es de lo más acertado, con una onza de Benin compras dos onzas Elefantes 2015, pero como ha apuntado, al final la colección es tuya, con lo que más cómodo te sientas.

-----

#Timi, lo normal es que al salir una nueva emisión, la anterior, por simple disponibilidad en mercado, hace que suba un poco de precio, por lo que he visto, la diferencia no llega a los dos euros, entiendo que aquí la cuestión numismática es la que determina esa ligera subida, simple por el cambio de año de la moneda. Si fuese un lingote, precio plata, independientemente del año de compra. Con las monedas no ocurre eso, cada año está sujeto a la tirada, a la especulación y a las modas.

Koalas, Pandas y Elefantes, sólo uno por año, en realidad, salvando la serie de pájaros que sacan al mercado dos al año, todas las monedas expuestas en el primer hilo son de lanzamiento anual, no hay sorpresas.

-----

#Hombre dubitativo, una pregunta, si compras Filarmónica en 2010 a 30 euros onza, cómo recuperas esa “inversión” a día de hoy? O sólo compras bullión en escenarios bajistas? Te lo pregunto porque admiro la seguridad de algunos al comprar sólo bullion. 

-----

Una pregunta, a ver si alguien arroja un poco de luz. Así como los restos de “stocks” de moneda de colección, una vez no tienen demanda por los coleccionistas, ni después de ser vendidos a casi precio metal a grandes mayoristas, son enviados de nuevo a la fundición. ¿Tenéis constancia alguno de qué ocurre con las onzas sobrantes? Cuando me he puesto a buscar las tiradas, en la mayoría de onzas hablan de tiradas máximas, que no quiere decir que sean las reales.


----------



## Dev-em (16 Ago 2015)

Tomo sitio en hilo que será interesante, gracias por abrirlo y a los otros conforeros por los aportes .

P.D.

¿ Sería ofttopic incluir información de los otros metales plateados "preciosos" ?.....


----------



## amador (16 Ago 2015)

Sobre detección de monedas falsas también se podría hablar.

Antes de empezar en esto hace unos meses era lo que más miedo me daba.

Personalmente, y consultando webs extranjeras, he acabado usando un cuádruple test:

1) Peso
2) Medidas (diámetro + grosor)
3) Magnetismo (con imanes de neodimio o mejor con tobogán de neodimio)
4) Frecuencias de resonancia (con Bullion Test para Android)

Aunque si falsifican un Panda en plata 999 respetando peso y medidas ninguna de estas 4 valdría, sólo se me ocurre el ojo de un experto con lupa en mano ... 
¿ Podrían hacer algo así con un Panda antiguo buscando el premium ?

Seguro que podéis aportar más los que lleváis tiempo en la numismática.

Saludos



fernandojcg dijo:


> Si compras en lugares reconocidos NO hay problema, pero hay que huir de las "ofertas" en este tipo de moneda. Recuerdo que en cierta ocasión tuvimos que asesorar a un conforero al que le habían intentado "colar" una Panda del 2008 (¡amador!) y el vendedor le tuvo que devolver su dinero. Y no te pienses que hacen falsificaciones tan "perfectas"... Me reitero en que ese tipo de monedas se tiene que comprar en sitios "confiables" y esto es como todo: si algo vale "X" hay que pagarlo y sino dedicarse a otro tipo de moneda más económica.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## timi (16 Ago 2015)

los pandas elephans y koalas ,,, como se venden ? van en algún blíster o algo similar ? o con tubos de 20 unidades como las ase o arcas ?

el precio de la moneda en curso fluctúa con el precio de la plata en la misma proporción como las bullion o por el contrario el precio se comporta de una forma mas estable durante el año ?

como las conserváis para que no se deterioren ?

yo las que tengo , ase y arcas , las tengo en tubos de 20 y he envasado al vacío cada tubo ,,, es correcto ? es mejor otro sistema ? es contraproducente este método ?

Amador , el punto 1 2 y 4 imprescindibles ,,, podrías dar mas detalles del tobogán de neodimio ?

gracias,,,


----------



## kapandji (16 Ago 2015)

Yo empecé con los elefantes de somalia, pero cuando me hice con una que tenía milk spots las dejé, además con los elefantes de Benin me permitió empezar la colección, mientras que los de somalia, los primeros años estan imposibles.
Por otro lado me da la sensación que 35 euros por cada monedita es una pasada y que empiecen a sacar de cualguier animalito..., me estoy planteando dejarla.
¿Por otro lado que os parece tener los pandas sólo desde el 2011?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Je,je,je... Este "mundillo" no es tan "sencillo" y más desde que los chinos se dedican a este "negocio". Insisto en que comprando en sitios "confiables" es muy difícil que te la "cuelen" y hoy en día las Pandas están "tiradas" respecto al sobre precio que teníamos que pagar hace pocos años. Y lo mismo sucedía con las Koakaburras, Koalas y otras...

Fijate en el enlace que te pongo y ese hilo os puede servir para "profundizar" en las Pandas. Bien, ahí tienes un comentario mío (nº 202), que todavía "complica" más el asunto...

- www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/275575-monedas-premium-vi-pandas-21.html

SÍ, la "lupa" suele funcionar bastante bien...

# kapandji: ¿Por qué no? La colección de las Pandas para iniciarla desde el principio requiere de mucha "pasta", de manera que empezar desde "X" año tampoco tiene que ser un inconveniente. Yo tengo colecciones completas, pero también otras -como las Pandas- en las que empecé desde determinado punto y con el tiempo más el lógico aumento de las "posibilidades" ("Plata"...), pues he ido aumentando la colección desde atrás.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (16 Ago 2015)

Marchando un tobogán de neodimio !!!

www. youtube. com / watch?v=8gLB2uMAMYM

(quitar espacios ...)

(o poner en youtube "Spot Fake Silver Coins w/ Magnetic Slide")

Sólo el oro, la plata, el cobre y un poco el aluminio reaccionan de esa forma, deslizando despacio.

Se puede hacer al revés, usando la moneda de tobogán y haciendo deslizar un pequeño imán, pero no es tan preciso. Con el tobogán podrías llegar a aprecie si baja un poquito más rápido y entonces sospechar.

Si llevara cobre aunque sea en parte por el interior, te pasaría este test, pero no pasaría el test de peso (para mismas dimensiones) por el cambio de densidad (cobre pesa menos que plata) y posiblemente tampoco el de las 4 frecuencias de resonancia.

Saludos



timi dijo:


> Amador , el punto 1 2 y 4 imprescindibles ,,, podrías dar mas detalles del tobogán de neodimio ?
> 
> gracias,,,


----------



## timi (16 Ago 2015)

milk spot son las famosas manchas blancas tipo leche? que monedas pueden ser afectadas por esto ? es debido a la conservación deficiente ?

interesante lo del tobogán , conocía lo del iman deslizándose por la moneda , pero no el tobogán ,,, donde se compran ?

Fernando , leo en el enlace que has colgado que los pandas van con " plástico exterior", para no perder su valor , es mejor no sacarlo ?
o es un plástico de fácil apertura y cierre ,,, es que si las monedas no se pueden tocar , vaya gracia ,,,,


gracias


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Ago 2015)

Dev-em dijo:


> ¿ Sería ofttopic incluir información de los otros metales plateados "preciosos" ?.....



¿A qué tipo de metales te refieres? Platino, Rodio, Paladio?

-----



amador dijo:


> ¿ Podrían hacer algo así con un Panda antiguo buscando el premium ?
> 
> Seguro que podéis aportar más los que lleváis tiempo en la numismática.
> 
> Saludos



Ni lo dudes, no van a falsificar una onza corriente de hace un par de años, onzas falsas he visto Pandas y Series Lunares. De otros campos de la numismática, Griegas, Romanas, Reales Españoles, etc, etc. Hay que andar con pies de plomo comprando según que cosas y en según qué sitios.

Gracias por lo del tobogán, le echaré un ojo.

-----



timi dijo:


> los pandas elephans y koalas ,,, como se venden ? van en algún blíster o algo similar ? o con tubos de 20 unidades como las ase o arcas ?
> 
> el precio de la moneda en curso fluctúa con el precio de la plata en la misma proporción como las bullion o por el contrario el precio se comporta de una forma mas estable durante el año ?
> 
> ...



Pandas en cápsula original, presentación en blister de 30 piezas
Elefantes sin cápsula, en tubos rígidos.
Koalas en cápsula original, presentación en tubos de plástico blando.



















La bullión suele "sufrir" las subidas y bajadas en mayor proporción que las "premiun".

Yo las bullión en tubos, los guardo en caja de plástico y bolsas de silica gel. Las premiun en cápsula. ¿Cómo haces para envasarlas al vacío? Me parece la mejor forma de conservación, pero desconozco el proceso.

-----



kapandji dijo:


> ¿Por otro lado que os parece tener los pandas sólo desde el 2011?



Como te ha dicho fernando, ¿qué inconveniente hay? Si todos tuviésemos que tener todas las colecciones completas, sería una locura, por no decir imposible viendo las tiradas de algunos años. El sentido de una colección no lo da la Ceca, lo da quien la hace.


----------



## timi (16 Ago 2015)

en las típicas maquinas de envasado al vacío para alimentos , pueden costar entre 60 y 130euros , depende de las calidades y el uso que se le de

las tengo todas en los tubos originales y cada tubo envasado al vacío y guardado . , de esta forma no están en contacto con el oxigeno , humedades , etc , de esta forma minimizas posibles deterioros ,,, o esa es mi intención.

pero los pandas se pueden llegar a tocar o es mejor no abrir las capsulas?
o son capsulas tipo lindner?


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Ago 2015)

timi dijo:


> en las típicas maquinas de envasado al vacío para alimentos , pueden costar entre 60 y 130euros , depende de las calidades y el uso que se le de
> 
> las tengo todas en los tubos originales y cada tubo envasado al vacío y guardado . , de esta forma no están en contacto con el oxigeno , humedades , etc , de esta forma minimizas posibles deterioros ,,, o esa es mi intención.
> 
> ...



Y metes el tubo dentro de la máquina, das al botón y listo? Si me dices que sí voy a quedar muy mal...jajajaja, pensaba que era un proceso más complejo y que esas máquinas no servían. Una vez hecho, ¿has probado a abrir de nuevo el tubo y has escuchado el típico "pop"?

Yo las Pandas no las toco, tal y como vienen en la cápsula así se quedan, date cuenta que el fondo de la moneda es muy sensible, una huella y no la sacas en la vida, si se estropea y vas a limpiarla, casi al 99% que acabas arañando el fondo. Las cápsulas donde vienen son perfectas.

Por otra parte, hace tiempo leí que las "Arcas" estaban envasadas con un gas inerte para preservar las monedas, que quien comprase tubos, mejor no las abriera y que la conservación sería excelente. ¿Habéis leído algo parecido al respecto?


----------



## timi (16 Ago 2015)

ahora he visto las fotos ,,, los tubos son como los de Somalia que has puesto y con la envasadora también se puede dejar como el blíster de las panda . Naturalmente si las quieres tocar , tienes que desprecintar el envase y luego volver a envasar , me pareció una buena forma de conservar


el pop no lo hace,,,, ,, pero queda el plástico ajustado al tubo y estas maquinas son capaces de quitar el 99% del aire. Yo lo utilizo para guardar alimentos , pero me pareció correcto para este menester.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2015 at 22:01 ----------

lo de las arcas no lo savia , uno de los tubos lo desprecinte ,,,, las ganas me pudieron , los otros están guardados al vacío en sus tubos.
y si , es poner el plástico , sellar un lado , poner dentro lo que quieres conservar , darle a un botón , quita el aire y acto seguido sella la otra parte ,,,, queda como un paquete de jamón en lonchas típico , pero con la forma del tubo.
no he probado a abrir uno , pero vamos que es cuestión de tiempo que lo haga.

entonces hay una cosa que no entiendo , bueno si que la entiendo pero la expongo , si las monedas Premium es mejor no tocarlas , tampoco se le pueden hacer las pruebas antes comentadas ? imagino que por eso recomendáis comprar a sitios de confianza ,,,, que no pensaba hacerlo de otra forma... al menos hasta tener cierta experiencia.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Ago 2015)

timi dijo:


> me pareció una buena forma de conservar



Y tanto! te voy a copiar la idea 

Por cierto, ayer me llegó un email de un compañero con un video de la Perth. Parece que para el 2016 van a cambiar la forma de distribución del Canguro, ahora será más bullion que moneda de colección. Tiradas amplias y precios populares.







Lo que no se es porqué no aparece el Canguro en el video de presentación de la Perth para el 2016, que por cierto, es una pasada, muy atractivos los nuevos diseños. Iremos viendo si realmente es bullion o se trata de pieza de colección.


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Yjl-fmltk80" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ufBf8QNDDSU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2015)

timi dijo:


> milk spot son las famosas manchas blancas tipo leche? que monedas pueden ser afectadas por esto ? es debido a la conservación deficiente ?
> 
> interesante lo del tobogán , conocía lo del iman deslizándose por la moneda , pero no el tobogán ,,, donde se compran ?
> 
> ...



Hola, timi: Lo del plástico que cubre la moneda encapsulada se dio en las primeras Pandas, al menos eso creo ya que tengo alguna así. No, nunca he modificado el "formato" y, en cualquier caso, la moneda se ve bien. Aunque esto es como en todo, a gusto del consumidor... Yo a veces he sacado las monedas del blister y he guardado éste. En fin, cada cual tiene que hacer aquello con lo que se sienta cómodo. Por ejemplo, en cierta ocasión compré una determinada obra de arte y me dijeron que era mejor que la guardará, porque sino "perdía valor" y le dije: "La he comprado para mi disfrute"... Así que la enmarqué y cada día la contemplo varias veces.

Sobre las falsificaciones en los Pandas es algo bastante viejo y os dejo como muestra un enlace del 2005...

- Counterfeit Panda Coins

Saludos.


----------



## timi (16 Ago 2015)

bueno , empiezo a tener las cosas claras sobre las monedas Premium ,,, las Premium mejor no se tocan o en todo caso , tener una para manosear y el resto guardadas para el futuro. este mes o el que viene comprare algunas pandas , koalas i elefantes , con estas creo que ya tengo para iniciarme.

muchas gracias a todos , seguiré por aquí , que tengo muuuucho para aprender.

y las canguros preciosas , pero tengo que acotar el tema ,,,,::

y el tema de manchas de lecha en que monedas se dan?


----------



## amador (16 Ago 2015)

Que vídeos más chulos ...

¿Os habéis fijado? La moneda del Canguro de 2016 es "9999" como las Canadienses.

Las colecciones de años anteriores Kokas/Koalas/Lunar/Canguro eran sólo "999".

¿Lo habrán hecho sólo con esta moneda o habrán cambiado todas ? 

Salu2




Arbeyna dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer me llegó un email de un compañero con un video de la Perth. Parece que para el 2016 van a cambiar la forma de distribución del Canguro, ahora será más bullion que moneda de colección. Tiradas amplias y precios populares.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> #amador, y yo que pensaba que lo que realmente sobraba en la moneda era el busto de la reina? Jajaj, como ves, hay gustos para todos
> 
> El formato de 10 Oz pues depende, para plata bien, para introducirlo en el mercado numismático no. Dentro del mercado numismático la estrella es la moneda de 1 Oz, algunos hacen pequeñas colecciones de ½ Oz, pero lo común y lo “tradicional” es la onza. Si vives en una ciudad relativamente grande seguro que hay alguna numismática, entra y pregunta, di que quieres hacer un regalo y qué oferta de plata tienen, a ver si tienen muchas de 10oz, si hay algún mercadillo date una vuelta y mira lo que “tienen encima de la mesa”
> 
> ...



intento comprar plata a su precio justo ni más ni menos...cuando tenga más dinero compraré algún Picasso ó alguna otra obra de arte...:


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Ago 2015)

timi dijo:


> y el tema de manchas de lecha en que monedas se dan?



Yo tengo un Koka con una mancha, el único de varios, por lo que es algo muy puntual, sin embargo en las Maples o Pájaros, al menos en mi caso es muy frecuente que incluso guardadas, al tiempo aparezcan.

Por cierto, yo no manosearía ninguna onza, a no ser que no puedas evitarlo, en tal caso, hazlo con una barata.

#amador, he visto el vídeo y para los Kokas y Koalas sigue siendo 999. No entendía eso de los "four nines" hasta que he visto la moneda del Canguro, a ver si hay suerte, la sacan como bullion, y una más para tener muy presente.


----------



## Dev-em (17 Ago 2015)

*


Arbeyna dijo:



¿A qué tipo de metales te refieres? Platino, Rodio, Paladio?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


Arbeyna dijo:


> Si , aunque supongo que casi no se acuña nada en esos metales.....


----------



## Sistémico (17 Ago 2015)

Si compro moneda bullion, sólo me fijo en la que esté más barata en el momento de la adquisición, lo más próximo a precio spot(ésto si hablamos de monedas 1 Oz. de plata(silver eagles, maples, Filarmonicas). En oro, tiro de krugerrands por su gran aceptación y difusión a nivel mundial.


Como tienda que sea fiable, barata y nacional estaría "Andorrano joyería" en cuanto a plata, ubicada en Barcelona.

En oro, considero que las tiendas alemanas son más competitivas. CoinInvest es dónde suelo mirar precios y comprar, aunque hay otras.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Ago 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Un consejo como novato y para futuros novatos que se pasen por el hilo estaría bien un pequeño "diccionario" con términos utilizados en este mundillo. Por ejemplo en el hilo de compraventa uno de los últimos anuncios habla de gr(grano) refiriéndose, creo, a g(gramo).
> 
> Un grano equivale a 0,06479891 gramos



He encontrado este glosario sobre numismática. Lo he mirado por encima y parece muy completo. Que le echen un vistazo los expertos pero yo, siendo profano, creo que está muy bien.

GLOSARIO DE NUMISMATICA [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ]


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Ago 2015)

Yo también me apunto al hilo.

Cegador, gracias por el link, le echaré un vistazo, aunque estoy como tú, voy con la "L"

Saludos


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Ago 2015)

Dev-em dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> Arbeyna dijo:
> ...


----------



## Atzukak (17 Ago 2015)

Hola a todos! Una pregunta de novato para los expertos:

Si hay un año ke se produce un hecho excepcional, como un crash bursátil o el inicio de una guerra, las monedas de ese año se revalorizan mas?

Lo digo porque este año he empezado a coleccionar pandas y con la ke esta cayendo en china no se si comprar mas o empezar con los lunaresII o no tiene nada ke ver?
Tambien tengo la duda de si comprar monedas americanas porque tampoco creo ke falte mucho para un catacrack en USA.. Ke opináis?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2015)

Hola, Atzukak: Por si le sirve, le diré que la Plata es uno de los mejores indicadores para saber que "algo" se avecina cuando cae de forma rápida y prolongada, más o menos como pasa ahora. Me dedico al estudio de determinadas pautas y le diré que en las dos Guerras Mundiales fue bajista y también en las recesiones modernas que he estudiado.

Entiendo que el Coleccionismo SIEMPRE ha existido, así que habrá monedas que en determinadas situaciones serán más escasas y, por tanto, su precio podría subir, aunque también la demanda sería menor... Aquí ya dependería de la "pieza" en cuestión.

Entre Pandas y Lunares II, NO cabe duda: la primera opción.

En el supuesto que plantea, me parece que el "formato" de la Plata Bullion es lo que menos importaría y tanto darían Eagles que Maples, Philarmonicas, Arcas de Noé, Libertades, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (18 Ago 2015)

Me estais acojonando con lo de los envases y nunca tocar las monedas

Yo compro en Coininvest y si no pides las capsulas para cada moneda (cosa que hago siempre) las monedas vienen en un sobrecito, es decir, se supone que las han manoseado.

Yo pensaba que con conservarlas en estuches era suficiente pero leyendo algunos comentarios veo que si les ha dado el
Aire o tienen una huella, ya no valen???

Al menos te pagaran por el
Contenido en plata o tampoco? 

En cuanto a Premium, Bullion, etc... Podeis hacer una clasificacion para tontos como yo, para que podamos guardarla y tener claro cual es cual?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Bueno, tampoco hay que volverse muy "paranoico" con ese tema y entiendo que el amigo Arbeyna es muy "purista" y cuidadoso. Desde luego, yo lo soy bastante menos y, en alguna ocasión, SÍ que me ha gustado tener en mano la moneda que me haya interesado en ese momento. Y NO por ello mis colecciones van a valer menos. En el Bullion entiendo que no es importante el "manoseo"...

Supongo que Arbeyna ya te dará una clasificación más clara, pero a "bote pronto" te diré que se consideran Bullion: Philarmonicas, Maples Leaf, Silver Eagles, Libertades, Arcas de Noé, Islas Cook...

Y el Premium es muy extenso: Cánguros, Koalas, Lunares I y II, Kookaburras, Wildlife y ahora los "pájaros" de Canadá, Pandas, Kiwis, Series africanas (Elefantes somalíes, Ruanda, Benin, Antique finish...), etc.

Por otro lado, tenemos las Britannia y que en el pasado tenían la consideración de Premium y ahora lo son como Bullion.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Ago 2015)

Atzukak dijo:


> Hola a todos! Una pregunta de novato para los expertos:
> 
> Si hay un año ke se produce un hecho excepcional, como un crash bursátil o el inicio de una guerra, las monedas de ese año se revalorizan mas?
> 
> ...



Tú mismo puedes responder a esa pregunta, escoge un “crash” y haz un barrido por las webs de venta para ver qué ocurre con la numismática o notafilia. Escoge por ejemplo el crash del 29 en EEUU y salvo muy, muy raras excepciones, y excelente conservación, los billetes valen poca cosa, las monedas, salvo excelente conservación como en el anterior caso, idem.

Escoge una guerra cercana, los Balcanes del 92 y mira los precios de los billetes (salvo las emisiones impresas y no puestas en circulación), escoge una guerra todavía más cercana, Irak? Tienes billetes de Sadam a kilos. Libia? Gadafi a kilos. Siria? mira el precio de los billetes que hoy en día están sacando a circulación, la nueva emisión... nada.

Si quieres hacer dinero con esto, hoy en día la mejor opción que se me ocurre es la Libra Sursudanesa, puedes multiplicar por tres el precio de los billetes allí conseguidos muy muy traquilamente, y ahora que se acerca la feria del billete en Valkenburg, la ocasión es ideal. Ya otra cosa es cómo desenvolverse por Sudan del Sur.

Seguramente que el chino corriente se piense si adquirir el Panda del 2016, moneda baja, plata cara (para él) quizá lo deje pasar, pero el mercado es tan global que lo que no compre ese Chino lo comprará otro (tú)

Hazme caso, si quieres “invertir” en numismática centrándote únicamente en casos de guerras o catástrofes bursátiles, mejor déjalo, no es buena elección, aunque Sudan del Sur está ahí.

------

#astur, a ver, cuando digo manosear es manosear, una cosa es coger la moneda sin guantes por el canto y mirarla, y otra es plantar las huellas dactilares por toda la moneda.

Si le da el aire no pasa nada, quizá empiecen a coger pátina pero eso no desprecia la moneda, ahora, una moneda de plata (de éstas que estamos hablando) con una huella dactilar, o se vende muy barata, o ningún coleccionista la mete en la colección, simplemente porque ya ha perdido valor como colección, tanto como en billete como en moneda existe una escala para gradar las mismas, en función de esa escala la moneda / billete tiene un precio y otro. Mirad:

Sin circular (S/C): Piezas que no han tenido circulación en el mercado. No tienen defectos. 
Excelente buena conservación (EBC): No tiene imperfecciones apreciables a simple vista, pero contiene las huellas propias de una breve circulación y/o alguna ligera marca.

el precio de una SC no es el de una EBC. 

El contenido en plata claro que lo pagan, ¿cómo no? No estamos hablando de piezas raras, son onzas y encima modernas, ¿quién de vosotros pagaría por un Panda de los 90 100 euros con la moneda llena de huellas dactilares, mate de tanto sobeteo, y sucia?

Haced la prueba, coged una de vuestras monedas manoseadas y un día pasáis por una numismática y la ofrecéis, a ver qué os dicen. En la numismática la rareza y conservación lo es todo. Ahora, si lo que queremos es acumular plata para darle salida en una joyería/compro oro/ etc, la conservación importa poco, por no decir nada.

Los que vivan por Madrid o Barcelona, con los mercadillos que hay en la Plaza Real o Mayor, lo tienen muy fácil, pasaros un día con vuestra onza más manoseada y preguntad en cualquier puesto.

De todas formas es mi opinión, cada uno que haga con lo suyo lo que mejor le parezca, ya dije que yo aterricé en las onzas procedente de la numismática, por lo cual, como dice Fernando, mis manías y particularidades, tengo.

La clasificación de Fernando me parece muy acertada, Bullion precio más cercano a la plata, es la moneda de “inversión” en puro estado, y luego el premiun donde el precio sobre el spot es algo mayor, y ya depende de qué piezas unas van destinadas a los “inversiores” y otras al mercado del coleccionismo. Pero vamos, quédate con la idea de Fernando.


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Ago 2015)

Hola, tengo una duda acerca de los pesos de las monedas de una onza, he pesado el Maple 2015 y el resultado es de 31,18 gramos, el elefante 2015 me sale el peso en 31,34 gramos, a que se debe esa diferencia?, donde puedo mirar el peso oficial de las monedas?

Gracias.


----------



## Ulisses (18 Ago 2015)

Bienvenidos a SEMPSA Joyería Platería

En este hilo se hablaba de hacerlo en plan homemade, pero sin mucho resultado:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/324179-afinar-plata.html


----------



## amador (18 Ago 2015)

Juli, 

Si lo quieres hacer puro en todas las ciudades importantes hay empresas que lo hacen y te entregan el material puro. En tu casa no lo puedes hacer.

Si quieres hacer un lingote sin purificar, si lo puedes hacer con un soplete y un crisol, más un molde para los lingotes.

Ahora para 6 kilos prepara una buena botella de gas, porque gastarás mucho.

https:// www. youtube .com/ watch?v=YN6sgStC4OU 

(quita espacios)

Si no eres un manitas, mejor opción 1.

O también venderlo a peso, aunque pierdas un poco, e inviertes el dinero en monedas buillon.

Saludos




juli dijo:


> Mi mujer tiene alguna plata vieja familiar en bandejas, cuberterias,algun colgante , etc. , algunos en pesimo estado. Hablamos de unos 6 o 7 kilos ,supongo que mezclados con otros metales en cierto porcentaje - un joyero me dijo que los 3 collares eran de 800 y pico -.
> 
> Queria hacer unos lingotes puros con ella y guardarlos asi, me parece mas practico y elegante. Es posible para un particular ??? Hay empresas dedicadas a ello ??? Cuanto costaria el proceso de fundido y depurado , por kilo supongo.
> 
> ...


----------



## conde84 (18 Ago 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda acerca de los pesos de las monedas de una onza, he pesado el Maple 2015 y el resultado es de 31,18 gramos, el elefante 2015 me sale el peso en 31,34 gramos, a que se debe esa diferencia?, donde puedo mirar el peso oficial de las monedas?
> 
> Gracias.



El peso oficial de esas monedas es 31,1 g, pero como pretendas que todas onzas que tengas te pesen exactamente 31,1 g y ya te mosquees como no den exactamente ese peso, mal asunto porque vas a estar mosca con el 80% de las onzas que tengas y vas a estar en un sinvivir con la coleccion, asi que acostumbrate a ello.

Las onzas tienen tolerancia de peso que suele ser del +/-0,2g,normalmente tienden a pesar un poco de mas siempre.

En los canguros antiguos se han dado casos de pesar 1 gramo mas y ser autenticas aunque no es lo habitual tanto desfase.

Si las onzas son compradas a sitios confiables yo no me preocuparia ni estaria haciendolas a todas mil pruebas de autenticidad porque en vez de disfrutar la coleccion nos obsesionaremos con el tema y para eso mejor no coleccionar.


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Ago 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> El peso oficial de esas monedas es 31,1 g, pero como pretendas que todas onzas que tengas te pesen exactamente 31,1 g y ya te mosquees como no den exactamente ese peso, mal asunto porque vas a estar mosca con el 80% de las onzas que tengas y vas a estar en un sinvivir con la coleccion, asi que acostumbrate a ello.
> 
> Las onzas tienen tolerancia de peso que van suelen ser del +/-0,2g,normalmente tienden a pesar un poco de mas siempre.
> 
> ...



No, no es por desconfianza de su autenticidad, más bien curiosidad. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## makokillo (18 Ago 2015)

Tampoco paseis por alto que vuestra bascula e muy probable que no sea exacta, pesad una onza en vuestra bascula y despues llevarla a una farmacia a que os la pesen con una balanza de precisión, veréis que hay diferencia.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI GRA-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Ago 2015)

Muchas gracias Fernando y Arbeyna


----------



## asqueado (19 Ago 2015)

juli dijo:


> Mi mujer tiene alguna plata vieja familiar en bandejas, cuberterias,algun colgante , etc. , algunos en pesimo estado. Hablamos de unos 6 o 7 kilos ,supongo que mezclados con otros metales en cierto porcentaje - un joyero me dijo que los 3 collares eran de 800 y pico -.
> 
> Queria hacer unos lingotes puros con ella y guardarlos asi, me parece mas practico y elegante. Es posible para un particular ??? Hay empresas dedicadas a ello ??? Cuanto costaria el proceso de fundido y depurado , por kilo supongo.
> 
> ...




Hola juli, pues si tienes 6 o 7 kilos de plata en bandejas, cuberterías etc. se pueden fundir y afinarlos a 999 ml. Yo no te aconsejo que fundas ni un gramo. Primero que tendrias que comprar una serie de herramientas, liquidos y polvos, aparte de lo peligroso en realizarlo. No todo lo que se ve en youtube en video lo cuentan todo. Comenzare diciendo que hacer una fundicion por muy pequeña que sea siempre es peligrosa y mas si no se tiene experiencia. Generalmente se realizan en un lugar apropiado con salida de humo al exterior, ya que durante la combustión de la fundicion se producen olores toxicos. Hay que tener un aislante termico bien granulado o ladrillos especiales termicos refractarios o placas de fibra de vidrio, donde colocar el crisol o cazoleta redonda de ceramica ya que cogeran una temperatura que ronda casi los 1000º. En el interior del crisol o cazoleta se echara acido borico, con el objeto de que no se pegue el metal, sea oro o plata cuando estemos fundiendo. A continuación se pone los trozos del metal, cuanto mas pequeños mejor, para facilitar la fundicion, se debe de tener 1 o 2 sopletes de fundir con boquilla de cabeza ancha para que abarque cuanto mas mejor en el crisol y con una goma del soplete que sea lo mas larga posible, por lo general son de 2 metros, para que la bombona este cuanto mas retirada mejor para evitar explosiones, y con un regulador de salida libre para butano o propano, que mande la maxima fuerza a la llama del soplete. Una vez que comenzamos la fundicion, hay que ir echando continuamente borax o fundente purificador para que en el fondo del crisol quede los residuos malos que tenga el metal cuando lo vaciemos. Tambien es imprescindible un soporte o pinza para coger el crisol para que una vez veamos que el metal esta ya liquido, vaciarlo en alguna chaponera o lingotera, eso a elegir chapa o lingote, que previamente habremos untado con aceite para que no se pegue cuando lo vaciemos. Una vez frio el metal, lo echaremos en acido sulfurico, con el objeto de blanquearlo y quitarle todas las impurezas que tenga el lingote o chapa, hay que tener mucho cuidado con el acido sulfurico, y es aconsejable ponerse gafas y guantes para evitar quemaduras. Todo este proceso es complejo y como se ve hay que invertir cierta cantidad de dinero que quizas no compensa, si no es un profesional y va a realizar continuas fundiciones.
Existen empresas especializadas en la fundicion y recuperacion de metales, asi como su afinaje, donde tienen crisoles de hornos de grafito grandes que se utilizan para fundir tierras, cepillos, gamuzas, etc, en la recuperacion de los metales de oro y plata.
Esta empresa que te indico son muy profesionales y serios

Inicio - Avenir

Servicios - Avenir

CÃ¡lculos - Avenir


puedes ponerte en contacto con ellos y realizarle las preguntas que estimes oportunas, trabajan para particulares y empresas y creo que se le puede enviar el metal desde cualquier sitio. A mi me han realizado algun que otro trabajo con plata para que me la afinaran, y le solicite que la entrega fuera en granalla, todo perfecto


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Ago 2015)

¿Puede alguien comprar toda la plata del mundo? Ellos "casi" pudieron....


GurusBlog


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Dejo esto que es RELEVANTE...

- Stunning One-Day Decline In Shanghai Futures Exchange Silver Inventories : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Me ha gustado este artículo...

- Silver – More Evidence of a Price Bottom | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Me ha gustado este artículo...
> 
> - Silver – More Evidence of a Price Bottom | The Deviant Investor
> 
> Saludos.



A mi también, y ya si ponemos a enlazar... aunque sea una noticia de hace un par de meses.

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/04/jp-morgan-manipulando-precio-plata-cotizacion-beneplacito-gobierno-ee-uu/


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Pan American Silver In Turnaround Mode - Pan American Silver Corp. (NASDAQAAS) | Seeking Alpha

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Ago 2015)

Me ha escrito un compañero preguntando por los billetes "certificado de plata". Ya que su historia, de cómo y porqué nacieron, me parece curiosa, os pongo un enlace a un artículo.

Billete de 5 pesetas de 1935 serie “L”, última emitida | numismaticodigital.com


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Ago 2015)

Cuidado con los los "visionarios" que garantizan grandes dividendos si se compra ahora plata, tengo compañeros del foro de monedas que compraron varios miles de euros en onzas, cuando la plata subía y subía, y ahora tienen un buen número de onzas apalancadas sin poder recuperar ni siquiera la "inversión".

Una cosa es como hace el compañero paketazo, que da una idea de por dónde pueden ir las cosas, y otra bien distinta es jugar a ser advino, dando precios y fechas, os pongo un ejemplo:

Artículo del 13 de Noviembre de 2012, la plata para Octubre del 2015 en $165 por onza.

Silver price to 'increase 400pc in three years' - Telegraph

Y no es un artículo ni escrito por estudiante de la ESO ni publicado en el periódico del instituto.

Ejemplos práctico.

He sacado de un foro, el listado de precios de la tienda, conocida por todos nosotros, de Barcelona que vende plata.

El spot estaba en 23.06 euros el 04-01-2013, mes y medio después de la publicación de dicho artículo, y los precios para ese día eran:

Maple Leaf Plata 2012 1 Oz 27.06
Filarmónica Plata 2013 1 Oz 27.10
Elefante de Somalia 1 Oz Plata 2013	27.19
Silver Eagle 2012 1 Oz 27.71
Britannia Plata 2013 1 Oz 29.81
Panda Plata 2013 1 Oz 30.56

Bien, a día de hoy, quien quiera adquirir esas monedas, las puede encontrar a:

Maple Leaf Plata 2012 1 Oz 18.05
Filarmónica Plata 2013 1 Oz 17.02
Elefante de Somalia 1 Oz Plata 2013 24.45
Silver Eagle 2012 1 Oz 23.13
Britannia Plata 2013 1 Oz 21.54  
Panda Plata 2013 1 Oz 30.95

A día de hoy, 24 de Agosto de 2015, el spot está a 13.53 euros


Como veis tan sólo una se salva, y por los pelos. Por eso Fernando, entre otros, hace hincapié en el "premium". Éste es la garantía para unas pocas monedas, de que en caso de un escenario bajista, el mercado nusmimático está ahí para soportar esa pérdida.

Los precios ahora son muy interesantes, pero siempre y cuando se tengan reservas compradas de hace mucho tiempo, a precios de 2008-2009 máximo. Si yo empezase de cero, hoy por hoy, no tocaba el bullion. O lo dejaba pasar, o me metía de lleno, pero en este último caso, siendo consciente del riesgo.

Y ojo, que no quiero decir lo que la gente debe hacer con su dinero, cada uno muy libre es, además, no tengo la "certeza" de qué puede pasar a corto plazo. Lo mismo alguno no compra y dentro de dos años me echa en cara que perdió el tren por mi culpa :no: yo no soy adivino, si lo fuese estaría hiperforrado, y no es el caso.

Aparte de esto, lo que no entiendo es cómo se permite que se mueva en los mercados un volumen de plata que físicamente no está disponible, que comenten los expertos en este campo algo porque sinceramente no lo entiendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Bueno, yo creo que hay que tener ambos "formatos": Bullion y Premium. Lo que sucede es que al ser coleccionista/numismatico, pues le concedo al Premium la importancia que para mí tiene. Ahora bien, ese un "terreno" que NO es apto para todo el mundo, así que antes de adentrarse en el mismo vale la pena dedicarle tiempo y estudiarlo.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, es bastante sencillo de responder, aunque "aceptarlo" ya es otra cuestión... Veamos algunas de las razones esgrimidas por buena parte de los "metaleros" que creemos en algunas teorías "conspirativas":

- CONTROLAR el PRECIO... Su MANIPULACIÓN es una buena fuente de ingresos para sus principales actores, es decir la Gran Banca (JP Morgan, Goldman Sachs, etc.).

- Potenciar la creencia en un "Dólar fuerte" y que pisa el precio del Oro, que es el "canario de la mina"...

- Bajar las espectativas inflacionarias.

- Mantener en funcionamiento el Casino del dinero fiduciario y seguir ampliando en la masa el Matrix donde se diluye la concepción de qué es "dinero" REAL...

Para eso, Arbeyna, disponen de los Derivados, unos activos financieros que constituyen una auténtica arma de "destrucción masiva" y lo entenderás fácilmente con este dato: el mercado de Derivados es mayor que el Producto Bruto del planeta... Con eso creo que queda todo "explicado" y otra cosa es "entenderlo" aplicando la "lógica"... Luego, ya viene lo de la "aceptación".

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Bueno, yo creo que hay que tener ambos "formatos": Bullion y Premium. Lo que sucede es que al ser coleccionista/numismatico, pues le concedo al Premium la importancia que para mí tiene. Ahora bien, ese un "terreno" que NO es apto para todo el mundo, así que antes de adentrarse en el mismo vale la pena dedicarle tiempo y estudiarlo.



Hombre! como coleccionista de onzas donde estén los Pandas, que se quiten las Filarmónicas, eso por descontado. Para mi el bullion sólo es una forma de "ahorro" ni le concedo importancia a fechas ni a tiradas, lo más cercano al spot y nada más.



fernandojcg dijo:


> el mercado de Derivados es mayor que el Producto Bruto del planeta... Con eso creo que queda todo "explicado" y otra cosa es "entenderlo" aplicando la "lógica"... Luego, ya viene lo de la "aceptación".
> 
> Saludos.



Explicado sí, como dices, otra cosa es aceptarlo. Yo es que debo ser muy "racional", pero si tengo 4 manzanas, no puedo meter al mercado 40.

En fin, hoy grata sorpresa con la plata, a ver si baja más y habrá que ir pensando en comprar algún tubo. No se si lo de hoy ha sido un espejismo o va a prolongarse en el tiempo, a este ritmo, al finalizar la semana, onzas a 11 euros . Iremos viendo...


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Ago 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> ¿Y qué haríais ante un escenario brutalmente bajista de la plata?
> 
> ¿Vender todo rápidamente, apretar los dientes y rezar a que suba, comprar a sacos....?



¿Quién garantiza que una bajada brutal de la plata no ocasione sobre spots elevados en el físico?

Si vemos bajadas brutales reales en el físico (es decir, un sobre spot pequeño) yo compraría a sacos sin dudar, pero conservando siempre un margen de liquidez suficiente que me permita aguantar suficiente tiempo para no tener que vender.

No sabemos cuanto tiempo se pueden mantener esos niveles de precios, quizás sea momentáneo, pero también puede ser durante un tiempo, todo depende de lo que aguanten las mineras y las subvenciones que reciban para mantenerse a flote vendiendo a pérdidas.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Bueno, pues empieza a "aceptar" que en los mercados 4 manzanas pueden ser 40... Eso SÍ, 4 físicas y 36 "aéreas". Por cierto, te comentaré una anécdota de cuando andaba por los mercados de Materias Primas: en una ocasión un Fondo de Inversión hizo un exigible FÍSICO en el Cacao y, además, indicó dónde debía almacenarse y no te puedes imaginar los problemas que ocasionó, pues ese "físico" hubo que sacarlo de debajo de las piedras... En "Plata": se negocia varias veces la existencia real "física" en la mayor parte de las Materias Primas.

Está claro que las monedas "clásicas" Premium no tienen punto de comparación con las de Bullion. Y prefiero esa opción desde que los precios de Pandas, Kookaburras, Koalas, etc. se han adecuado a los "tiempos", porque recordarás el fuerte sobreprecio que teníamos que pagar por esas monedas. Actualmente, vale la pena pagar ese "plus"...

Hoy le han dado un fuerte varapalo a la Plata: $14,725 (-3,76%), pero en línea con otros MPs "industriales" como el Platino (-3,55%) y el Paladio (-5,24%).

¡Hombre! Te diré que esos $11 no lo verás esta semana, pero como el panorama se complique mucho más allá, y no me refiero al corto plazo, no son descartables precios que irían de los $13 para abajo... Vamos, en el peor de los supuestos, un rango que va entre los $13 y los... ¡$10!

Y en relación al comentario de lamadama, pues lo que la "cartera" aconseje en cada momento, pero entiendo que los precios actuales para abajo son muy atractivos. Eso SÍ, teniendo muy claro para qué se compra la Plata y, sobre todo, aceptando los "plazos" que pueden llegar a ser largos...

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Ago 2015)

Qué porcentaje de plata se demanda para uso industrial?

Qué sucederá cuando ese porcentaje se recicle y/o aparezcan nuevos materiales que la sustituyan?


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Ago 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> ¿Y qué haríais ante un escenario brutalmente bajista de la plata?
> 
> ¿Vender todo rápidamente, apretar los dientes y rezar a que suba, comprar a sacos....?



Yo no vendí cuando tuve ocasión de obtener buenos rendimientos, ni tan siquiera las monedas de plata .500, por lo que no vendería ni de broma, y apretaría los dientes, pero para que siguiera bajando y pudiera comprar más.

Pero todo depende del "plazo" que cada uno maneje, el mío vence en 19 años, así que por mí, que baje a los $4 onza y a cargar tanto como pueda.




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Bueno, pues empieza a "aceptar" que en los mercados 4 manzanas pueden ser 40... Eso SÍ, 4 físicas y 36 "aéreas". Por cierto, te comentaré una anécdota de cuando andaba por los mercados de Materias Primas: en una ocasión un Fondo de Inversión hizo un exigible FÍSICO en el Cacao y, además, indicó dónde debía almacenarse y no te puedes imaginar los problemas que ocasionó, pues ese "físico" hubo que sacarlo de debajo de las piedras... En "Plata": se negocia varias veces la existencia real "física" en la mayor parte de las Materias Primas.
> 
> Está claro que las monedas "clásicas" Premium no tienen punto de comparación con las de Bullion. Y prefiero esa opción desde que los precios de Pandas, Kookaburras, Koalas, etc. se han adecuado a los "tiempos", porque recordarás el fuerte sobreprecio que teníamos que pagar por esas monedas. Actualmente, vale la pena pagar ese "plus"...
> 
> Hoy le han dado un fuerte varapalo a la Plata: $14,725 (-3,76%), pero en línea con otros MPs "industriales" como el Platino (-3,55%) y el Paladio (-5,24%).



Soy de los que piensan que toda garantía debe tener respaldo y siempre físico, el resto, humo y jugar contra el Estado, y las reglas sabemos quienes las ponen y de qué forma de un día para otro cambian de tablero, de juego y escenario. 

Tengo todavía muy presente los precios del 2011, 2012 incluso 2013 para las premiun, pero aunque me “doliera” pagar esas cantidades, era el precio de mercado, lo que sí que no hice fue comprar bullion, pese a las voces que proclamaban los $100 onza. En fin, la paciencia y prudencia, lo es todo.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2015 at 23:10 ----------




Bocanegra dijo:


> Qué porcentaje de plata se demanda para uso industrial?
> 
> Qué sucederá cuando ese porcentaje se recicle y/o aparezcan nuevos materiales que la sustituyan?




Otra manera de poner el tamaño del mercado de la plata en perspectiva es tomando el suministro anual de plata en el planeta y dividirlo por la población mundial.

El primero, incluyendo los desechos asociados, es de cerca de 1000 millones de onzas, más de la mitad de las cuales se utiliza para la industria. Eso deja a unos 400 millones de onzas a dividir entre más de 7.000 millones de personas. 

El resultado son 0.057 onza per cápita, que es menos de 1 dólar de plata a precios de hoy. Sin embargo, se podría esgrimir que no todos los habitantes del planeta quisieran comprar plata. Bien, pues ¿por qué no tomamos simplemente de ejemplo a Norteamérica con más de 500 millones de personas? Nos saldría 0.8 onzas de plata -que equivalen a 13 dólares- por cabeza.

Así que en India y China, los dos grandes consumidores de metales preciosos, con una población combinada de cerca del 40% del mundo, no existiría mercado de plata para la inversión. ¡Así de pequeño es este mercado!
https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/03/actuales-precios-plata-candidata-inversion-decada/

Nuevos usos de la plata
https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2013/11/nuevos-usos-plata-fines-ecologicos/

Canadá en 2013 extrajo menos de lo previsto, Perth y USA Mint, rotura de stock... vamos, que no veo que sobre mucha plata. Y si en un futuro "inventan" otro compuesto, da lo mismo, la plata siempre fue y será dinero.


----------



## amador (25 Ago 2015)

A mi me acaba de llegar la "Lunar" de 10 oz y no veas el gusto que da sopesarla con la mano (en la cápsula). El brillo de espejo de la cara de la reina te deja embobado. La plata es el mejor reflector de la luz que existe.

Hoy vale 10 euros menos que el día que la compré (nunca acierto el timing), pero no me importa, al igual que Arbeyna yo también manejo 19 años ( ¿misma quinta? ;-) ).

Como profesional en la parte fisico/ingenieril os puedo pronosticar (sin mucho riesgo a equivocarme) que en 19 años no van a encontrar nada para sustituir a la plata fácilmente en todas las aplicaciones. Conforme se vayan agotando las reservas su precio irá subiendo y se dejará de utilizar para aplicaciones de bajo retorno (con alternativas peores pero más baratas) y se dedicará la poca que quede a aplicaciones de alto retorno. Para estas últimas las industrias podrán pagar un precio muy alto porque valdrá la pena. Supongo que en ese momento los que tengan plata almacenada podrán ir vendiéndola a precios elevados si lo desean y pueden. O quizá viviremos en una sociedad sin efectivo y al venderlas tendremos que pagar el 85% de IRPF al pangobierno europeo.

Volviendo a la parte técnica, como sabéis es el mejor conductor de la electricidad y del calor a temperatura ambiente, y eso es invariante, la tabla periódica es la que es y no hay milagros químicos.

Salu2


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Ago 2015)

Me alegro Amador, la verdad que las de 10oz son unos señores monedones, 32 gramos largos de plata 999, y proporcionalmente un pelín más barato que la onza. Aún me sorprendo cuando paso por delante de la tienda de la FNMyT y veo a gente salir con bolsas. Enhorabuena por la compra!

Y sobre el tema de tributar.... bueno, digamos que hay "otros caminos". Aún así, siempre he pensado que deberían desgravar en el IRPF la adquisición de metales tipo inversión, aunque por otra parte sería facilitarle al Estado un inventario del stock de cada uno (y no se qué es peor)


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

- Demand for Governmentâ€“Minted Coins Is a Barometer

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Ago 2015)

si baja la plata y el $ al unísono...cargare...de poco sirve plata a 14 $ y EUR/$ a 1,15...:


----------



## makokillo (25 Ago 2015)

Mi fecha limite es el 01 de abril del 2049 ---->Population.io ::

Hasta entonces la idea es seguir acumulando en MPs el 25% del total de mis activos, esté al precio que esté. Si el otro 75% me sigue subiendo seguire aumentando la cantidad de MPs, si me baja tal vez aguante sin vender hasta que esté en el 50/50.


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Ago 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> si baja la plata y el $ al unísono...cargare...de poco sirve plata a 14 $ y EUR/$ a 1,15...:



Me he perdido, ¿qué tiene que ver la cotización €/$ para el tema de la plata?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Creo que el conforero El hombre dubitativo no se ha explicado muy bien, pero entiendo que quiere decir que comprará Plata si ésta baja de $14 y, al mismo tiempo, el EUR se aprecia con respecto al USD. Vamos, tiene su "lógica"...

Por cierto, Arbeyna, hace pocos minutos que he cerrado la compra de un Columnario de Fernando VI, 1750, Méjico, MBC... También hago la "colección" de Columnarios/8 Reales...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Creo que el conforero El hombre dubitativo no se ha explicado muy bien, pero entiendo que quiere decir que comprará Plata si ésta baja de $14 y, al mismo tiempo, el EUR se aprecia con respecto al USD. Vamos, tiene su "lógica"...
> 
> Por cierto, Arbeyna, hace pocos minutos que he cerrado la compra de un Columnario de Fernando VI, 1750, Méjico, MBC... También hago la "colección" de Columnarios/8 Reales...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando, ahora sí. 

Para mi una de las monedas más bonitas jamás acuñadas, cualquier Columnario en buen estado (de MBC para arriba) son monedas para quitarse el sombrero, lógicamente módulo grande, aunque en ocasiones hay valores más pequeños que son complicadillos (caros), pero donde esté en mano un 8R, que se quite cualquier otro facial, felicidades por la compra!


----------



## Mazaldeck (26 Ago 2015)

La plata esta jugueteando con perforar los 14,50$ ::

Si se cumple lo que dijo #Paketazo de que empiecen a saltar stops al romper dicha cifra a saber qué puede pasar ::

Hace una hora tocó los 14,51$ :8:


----------



## dalmore_12y (26 Ago 2015)

cegador dijo:


> La plata esta jugueteando con perforar los 14,50$ ::
> 
> Si se cumple lo que dijo #Paketazo de que empiecen a saltar stops al romper dicha cifra a saber qué puede pasar ::
> 
> Hace una hora tocó los 14,51$ :8:



14,47 ahora


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ago 2015)

Rompió los $14,50. A ver si esta bajada se va reflejando en los metales físicos, que eso ya es otra cosa.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Un poco "excesivo" este artículo, pero resulta interesante y sirve para "amenizar" el hilo...

- Silver Price Forecast And The Petrodollar | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ago 2015)

A 12,50 euros /onza, veremos si se mantiene la caída, ya no sólo por el tema de comprar algo, sino por ver en qué punto los precios de las onzas dejan de moverse. Entiendo que en un punto se fijarán y no seguirán cayendo, pero en cúal? 8€/onza?

De todas formas, creía que tanto el Oro como la Plata irían más o menos de la mano, y por lo que veo, sus caminos son totalmente independientes.


----------



## asqueado (26 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> A 12,50 euros /onza, veremos si se mantiene la caída, ya no sólo por el tema de comprar algo, sino por ver en qué punto los precios de las onzas dejan de moverse. Entiendo que en un punto se fijarán y no seguirán cayendo, pero en cúal? 8€/onza?
> 
> De todas formas, creía que tanto el Oro como la Plata irían más o menos de la mano, y por lo que veo, sus caminos son totalmente independientes.



Pero es que ha ese precio nadie va a vender onzas, estan muy equivocados que aun cuando baje mas, alguien pueda comprar.:no:


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ago 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Pero es que ha ese precio nadie va a vender onzas, estan muy equivocados que aun cuando baje mas, alguien pueda comprar.:no:



Yo he comprado onzas a 9 euros, claro.... hace ya varios, muchos años


----------



## asqueado (26 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Yo he comprado onzas a 9 euros, claro.... hace ya varios, muchos años



Y yo tambien y mas baratas a 1200 pesetas, y el gramo de oro de 18 kilates a 550 pesetas, pero entonces no estaban tan manipulados como ahora, y fijate lo que hemos ganado con esas adquisiciones, cuando los metales se pusieron tan altos, no vendi absolutamente nada, lo que podia haber ganado mucho dinero, pero yo los tengo como refugio y no miro la cotizacion de los mismos, me importa un pepino la subida o bajada, aquellos que compren para hacer negocio rapido estan muy equivocados, los metaleros pensamos diferentes y yo particularmente creo que vamos tener problemas de compra de onzas de plata, esto no es normal, alguien le esta interesando toda esta bajada, para acumular muuuuucha plata y ganar en poco tiempo muchos millones, soy "pajaro" como me dicen algunos conforeros de por aqui y ademas viejo, y esto nunca lo habia visto asi


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Ago 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Y yo tambien y mas baratas a 1200 pesetas, y el gramo de oro de 18 kilates a 550 pesetas, pero entonces no estaban tan manipulados como ahora, y fijate lo que hemos ganado con esas adquisiciones, cuando los metales se pusieron tan altos, no vendi absolutamente nada, lo que podia haber ganado mucho dinero, pero yo los tengo como refugio y no miro la cotizacion de los mismos, me importa un pepino la subida o bajada, aquellos que compren para hacer negocio rapido estan muy equivocados, los metaleros pensamos diferentes y yo particularmente creo que vamos tener problemas de compra de onzas de plata, esto no es normal, alguien le esta interesando toda esta bajada, para acumular muuuuucha plata y ganar en poco tiempo muchos millones, soy "pajaro" como me dicen algunos conforeros de por aqui y ademas viejo, y esto nunca lo habia visto asi



Yo tampoco vendí nada cuando la "fiebre" de la plata, al igual que tú como refugio, pero yo sí miro la cotización, si considero que está alta, no compro y es aquí entiendo que radica la cuestión, por mucha oferta que haya, en caso de baja demanda, ya sabemos qué ocurre con los precios.

La bajada, no se a qué se debe, pero bienvenida es. Lo que me resulta extraño es que en estas fechas las Cecas están ya acuñando las onzas del 2016 por lo que la demanda debería haber sido considerable, y sin embargo los precios andan como estamos viendo... no se, no tiene mucho sentido.

Pero una cosa tengo clara, como despegue un día de la noche a la mañana, cierro el grifo y a otra cosa.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2015)

:XX::XX::XX:... ¿"pájaro"? Dí la verdad: BUITRE... que es también un "pájaro", pero RAPAZ, ya me entiendes...

Arbeyna, por si no lo conoces, asqueado es un "viejo" METALERO y, posiblemente, con una de las mejores colecciones de este foro. Realmente, es una auténtica "pasada" lo que tiene este AMIGO...

Bueno, yo también he visto mi Plata multiplicada x3... x4... y tampoco vendí. ¿Me arrepiento? Pues, la verdad, es que NO, ya que el "objetivo" sigue siendo el mismo que comenta asqueado y, en el fondo, Arbeyna tú tampoco pareces tener "urgencias", así que iremos contemplando adónde quieran llevar a nuestra querida Plata, eso SÍ, sin "angustias"... Y, de momento, disfrutemos de nuestras colecciones y el TIEMPO hará el resto...

asqueado, un abrazo, amigo mío.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Yo tampoco vendí nada cuando la "fiebre" de la plata, al igual que tú como refugio, pero yo sí miro la cotización, si considero que está alta, no compro y es aquí entiendo que radica la cuestión, por mucha oferta que haya, en caso de baja demanda, ya sabemos qué ocurre con los precios.
> 
> La bajada, no se a qué se debe, pero bienvenida es. Lo que me resulta extraño es que en estas fechas las Cecas están ya acuñando las onzas del 2016 por lo que la demanda debería haber sido considerable, y sin embargo los precios andan como estamos viendo... no se, no tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> Pero una cosa tengo clara, como despegue un día de la noche a la mañana, cierro el grifo y a otra cosa.



Yo ya pocos tubos compro, estoy servido, lo que si es una putada es aquellos que se cargaron cuando el metal estaba alto, que creian que iban hacer el negocio redondo y que iba a seguir subiendo y de la noche a la mañana comenzo a bajar, estos vaivenes tan grandes antiguamente no existian, estaban estabilizados y subian o bajaban poco. Bueno para algunos gremios como los joyeros les viene bien, y si sigue bajando habra que pensar entonces en comprar granalla, yo tengo algunos kilos de ella,porque monedas pocas se encontrara, es mejor que tener papelitos de colores. Todo esto me recuerda a lo que ocurria con un componente liquido que se llama rodio, este es usado en muchas profesiones, entre ellas la joyeria, para meter la pieza y que no se ponga negra, pero tambien se usa en la automocion, y cuando se vendia entonces tantos coches, siempre estaba por las nubes, se dejaron de comprar vehiculos y bajo mas de la mitad, ahora parece ser que empieza a remontar de nuevo el precio.

.


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Ago 2015)

Pues sí, a ver por dónde se mueve la Plata y los mayoristas... 

Por lo que estoy viendo hay monedas que prácticamente no acusan la bajada de la plata, Pandas, Lunar II, Ruanda y alguna otra, pero el resto, bullion y onzas con poco premiun, Aves Canadienses, Koalas, Elefantes, etc, se están llevando un buen "palo"

Desde luego que parece que el mensaje es claro "me da igual a cómo esté la Plata, si quieres un Panda lo pagas" para finales de Noviembre deberíamos tener el Panda del 2016, veremos precios.




asqueado dijo:


> si sigue bajando habra que pensar entonces en comprar granalla, yo tengo algunos kilos de ella
> .



Pero esa presentación es complicada para luego darle salida, no? Es decir, si la quieres vender, tienen que ir comprobando bolita por bolita o viene un un pack / bolsa con cierre de seguridad? Hay mucha diferencia respecto al precio del lingote? Perdona las preguntas, pero pensaba que eso sólo lo compraban joyerías.


----------



## asqueado (27 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:... ¿"pájaro"? Dí la verdad: BUITRE... que es también un "pájaro", pero RAPAZ, ya me entiendes...
> 
> Arbeyna, por si no lo conoces, asqueado es un "viejo" METALERO y, posiblemente, con una de las mejores colecciones de este foro. Realmente, es una auténtica "pasada" lo que tiene este AMIGO...
> 
> ...



Amigo y estimado Fernando muchas gracias por tus piropos, yo "tambien te quiero":XX::XX::XX:
Para tu conocimiento te dire que apenas comence a enseñar y deje de subir por diferentes motivos que no vienen el caso explicar.
Me alegro de que tu tampoco vendieras, señal de buen metalero, quizas algunos no puedan saber que se siente, cuando se abre una bandeja con monedas de algunos años y se "manosean", contemplando la belleza o historia que pueda tener la misma.
Cuidate amigo mio, eres un referente en este foro.
Un abrazo
EL BUITRE


.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2015 at 23:16 ----------




Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues sí, a ver por dónde se mueve la Plata y los mayoristas...
> 
> Por lo que estoy viendo hay monedas que prácticamente no acusan la bajada de la plata, Pandas, Lunar II, Ruanda y alguna otra, pero el resto, bullion y onzas con poco premiun, Aves Canadienses, Koalas, Elefantes, etc, se están llevando un buen "palo"
> 
> ...



Las cecas y los mayoristas se estan poniendo las botas, no se si te has dado cuenta de un tiempo atras, antes una premiun rondaba los 30 euros aproximadamente, mientras que las onzas normales rondaba entre los 15-20 euros ahora estan sobre los 50 o mas y algunas monedas se estan poniendo de locura, conmigo desde luego que no cuenten. el resto de las onzas con poco premiun no podran seguir bajando mucho, ten en cuenta que el proceso de sacar la plata de la mina, la confeccion de la moneda y un largo etc. no la van a regalar, algunos incluso se las guardaran para cuando suba algo mas la plata, ganarle mas %.
Con relacion a la granalla, para mi no es nada complicada, no hace falta comprobar bolita por bolita, hoy existen pesos y comprobadores que en segundos te dicen lo que es. Mira los plateros-joyeros van a la sociedad de metales preciosos y compran la platay el oro.En granalla vale mas barata, ten en cuenta que el lingote tiene un proceso de facturacion diferente que lo encarece. Si de todas formas pagas el 21% por la moneda, que mas te da pagar el mismo impuesto en un centro oficial que te van a dar factura de ello y compras plata mas barata. La salida de la misma es facilisima, te asombrarias de muchas cosas, hasta de los K-12 y hasta ahi puedo llegar:XX::XX:

.


----------



## timi (27 Ago 2015)

el hilo lleva poco tiempo , pero esta ya con una calidad excelente y de referencia a seguir , gracias por la información que ponéis.:Aplauso:

Para un iniciado como yo , que lo que tengo en plata es del año pasado cuando estaba un poco mejor que ahora , mi intención es seguir cargando poco a poco , si baja , iré comprando a mejor precio , pero creo que es mejor ir cargando que esperar a precios mejores. Interpreto según los comentarios que la tendencia es a la baja , pero que si cambia será de la noche a la mañana y ya no tendré oportunidad de cargar a buen precio , sin prisa pero sin pausa,,,,

esta semana me llegan elefantes , pandas y koalas , from Necho
a la siguiente tocara kookaburras 

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2015)

Hola, timi: SÍ, este hilo parece que también es bastante dinámico, ya que aparte de tratar sobre la Plata se adentra también en el apartado numismatico, por tanto tiene una labor didáctica e informativa. Supongo que el amigo Arbeyna estará satisfecho por ello.

Bueno, comprar o no hacerlo, así como el "timing", es algo muy personal, de manera que cada cual tiene que hacer caso a sus particulares "percepciones". En lo personal, entiendo que la Plata se encuentra en una situación muy delicada, pero por el mismo contexto que se observa en la mayor parte de las Materias Primas.

Está claro que habrá un momento, si es que se "profundiza" en la caída, en que el "formato" moneda tendrá una adquisición bastante más cara que lo que pueda indicar la cotización del "papel", pero también tengo claro que hasta llegar a ese punto la Plata se podrá comprar más barata. En fin, ya veremos porque estoy observando detalles muy relevantes en las últimas caídas bursátiles...:rolleye:

¡Joder! haz amigos para esto... Las Kookaburras van delante de las Koalas, o vigila la vista: ¿Qué "animalito" es más "guapo"? ¡Ay! "pecador influenciado"...:cook:

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2015)

Buenas, gracias por el hilo, estaba un poca aburrida la cosa pero leyéndoos me ha entrado de nuevo el ansia y dispongo de unos papeltos libres para cambiar por onzas (de momento mi provisión de karlillos no se toca, y según el precio actual creo que es buen momento, si baja algo mas me da igual, no puede ser mucho ,creo.
¿Que tipo de onzas me aconsejais comprar y a quién?, dispongo de unos 200 mortadelos pa empezar y me decanto por mínimo premium en principio.
Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2015)

Hola, gurrumino: Antes de adentrarse en el Premium hay que tenerlo muy claro y no vaya a equivocarse en el "producto"... Ahora bien, parece que ofrece cierto "colchón" ante las caídas de la Plata.

Respecto a que la Plata no pueda caer más, pues esa posibilidad existe y otra cosa es que acabe concretándose, pero la tendencia sigue siendo la que ES... ¡BAJISTA! Al menos, a día de hoy, "mañana" no lo sé...

Por "mínimo" Premium, entiendo que se refiere a las "clásicas", es decir Pandas, Kookaburras, Koalas, etc. Si mira el "precio", pues las más "baratas", pero en lo personal, pagando un poco más, prefiero las Pandas y que, normalmente, se revalorizan más, dentro -eso SÍ...- de determinados "circuitos" (Coleccionismo, etc.), por tanto el mercado es mucho más estrecho y ese es un inconveniente que también tiene que valorar.

¿Vendedores? Tiene varias tiendas alemanas y en el foro suelen comprarse a necho y al andorranojoyeria.

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2015)

Gracias fernandojcg, me estoy planteando si dejarme de premiums por lo que me dice. Bajista está desde luego y así seguira tiempo según la mayoría de vosotros, yo entré en esto cuando me registré y desde entonces no ha hecho mas que caer con pequeños altibajos pero eso no me preocupa por que subirá, cuando sea pero lo hará, creo que compraré mapples por ejemplo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2015)

Hola, gurrumino: Vd. debe ser quien tome sus propias decisiones y aquí nos limitamos a escribir de acuerdo a nuestras experiencias, conocimientos, "percepciones", etc. En el foro me caracterizo por ser un "metalero prudente", es decir que no vendo MPs y otra cosa muy distinta es que los pueda recomendar/aconsejar, pero siempre que el interesado haya perdido tiempo en estudiarlos y ver si éstos se adaptan a su perfil, sino mejor "embarcarse" en otro "producto"...

Respecto a las Maples, pues tiene otras monedas de precio parecido (Philarmonicas, Arcas de Noé...) y que no corren tanto riesgo de que aparezcan las "manchas de leche" propias de las monedas canadienses. Y, ya puestos, comprar unas Pandas "sueltas" puede resultar interesantes...

Bueno, hoy la Plata parece que se aleja del "precipicio" y veremos si tiene continuidad, ya que prácticamente todas las Materias Primas hoy andan disparadas, empezando por el Crudo... La "excusa" parece ser que a los mercados les ha "gustado" que el PIB de los EE.UU. del 2º Trimestre, se haya revisado al alza hasta el 3,7%. ¡Joder! cómo pasan los mercados del negro al blanco...

gurrumino, si Vd. entro a partir del año 2011, pues habrá tenido que ir promediando a la baja, de manera que los precios actuales le pueden parecer una "ganga" y de hecho lo son, pero otra cosa va a ser el "plazo" para que la Plata recupere sus anteriores máximos y que creo que se superarán... Tiempo al tiempo y mientras nos espera una "travesía por el desierto" que no sabemos lo larga que pueda ser.

Eso SÍ, y ese consejo vale para todo el mundo, en los MPs hay que colocar un dinero que no precisemos en bastante tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2015)

Gracias de nuevo fernandojcg, la verdad es que estuve estudiando bastante sobre las onzas de plata y todas las que tengo, bién pocas, son filarmónicas por que donde no entro y como decía Vd es un circuito mas profesional o para mas entendidos, es en la numismática y el coleccionismo. Seguiré dejando aparte el tema premium.

Respecto al plazo para aguantar no tengo prisa, otra cosa sería que vinieran muy mal dadas y hubiese que desprenderse de algo por el camino.


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Joder! haz amigos para esto... Las Kookaburras van delante de las Koalas, o vigila la vista: ¿Qué "animalito" es más "guapo"? ¡Ay! "pecador influenciado"...:cook:
> 
> Saludos.



 Que no Fernando, que los Koalas tienen más "novios" que los Kokas, aparte están las tiradas, 300K vs 500K.

#gurrumino, valora lo que te dice Fernando de las Maples, para mi es el bullion más sucio que hay, y si sólo quieres plata en moneda, ni Filarmómica, las Arcas son más baratas.

Por otra parte, una lástima lo de hoy, menuda subida que ha pegado, en fin, seguiremos esperando al próximo bajón. 

Lo que sí que he estado viendo por alguna web alemana es que las existencias de bullion han debido volar, y ahora es relativamente fácil encontrar la serie de pájaros, elefante Somalia, incluso el Canguro por debajo de Britania o Eagle (supongo que será debido a las cantidades en stock)

Bueno a ver la próxima bajada para cuando.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna ya lo he valorado y he comprado unas Arcas en la web de Necho. 
Esa subida no ha sido para tanto a efectos de comprar unas pocas onzas ¿no?.


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Ago 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Arbeyna ya lo he valorado y he comprado unas Arcas en la web de Necho.
> Esa subida no ha sido para tanto a efectos de comprar unas pocas onzas ¿no?.



Hombre, para un par de onzas es asumible. Cuando hablo de "subida" hablo de cantidad, 70 céntimos por onza en un tubo, supone una más o una menos. Que tampoco es mucho, pero bueno, grano no hace granero pero...


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hombre, para un par de onzas es asumible. Cuando hablo de "subida" hablo de cantidad, 70 céntimos por onza en un tubo, supone una más o una menos. Que tampoco es mucho, pero bueno, grano no hace granero pero...



Jaja si tienes razón ,digamos que he palmado media onza.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Ago 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Jaja si tienes razón ,digamos que he palmado media onza.



 si te sirve de consuelo yo he palmado alguna mas :XX:

Por cierto, tenía por ahí un artículo sobre las "manchas de leche" e intentos de retirarlas, echad un vistazo antes de meter las manos....

Milchflecken auf Silbermünzen entfernen


----------



## timi (28 Ago 2015)

palmar , palmar ,,ehhh, es relativo , si lo miramos así , al darle al clic de compra , ya se palma el 21 - 19 %

Fernando , no me regañes ,,,  ,,, comprare la misma cantidad de koalas que de kookaburras , pero si , el orden me ha delatado. :ouch:
no he tenido nunca en mano ninguna de las dos , igual al tenerlas cambio de opinión , pero la intención es tener de las 2

saludos y buenos dias


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2015)

Hola, timi, "El desertor": "Para que sirve el arrepentimiento, si eso no borra nada de lo que ha pasado. El arrepentimiento mejor es, sencillamente, cambiarlo." (José Saramago)

¿Cambiar de opinión? Bueno, eso llegará... pero para "incentivarte" compra una buena cantidad del Koala 2014...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: ¡Es una "maravilla"!

# Arbeyna: Si hay más tirada de Koakaburras es porque se venden más... 

En cualquier caso, tengo de las dos y buena parte "almacenadas", es decir fuera de la colección. Pienso que ambas se tienen que tener en función de las "perspectivas" que tenemos algunos "metaleros" al respecto.ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Ago 2015)

Buenos días, ¿que os parecen las onzas Canadá 20 dolares? como opción mas segura por su valor facial y tal.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (28 Ago 2015)

La verdad es que hacía falta un hilo así, para sacar de dudas a los que llevamos poco tiempo en la plata.

Siento una sana envidia de los conocimientos numismáticos que tienen algunos por aquí. Mi conclusión es, para los que no podemos arriesgarnos en caras aventuras premium, que en nada van a salir las nuevas kookas, koalas, lunar II, un birds of prey "buho" y hasta kanguros "buillon"... con lo cual tengo claro que es lo que voy a adquirir. Demasiadas buenas opciones para tan poco cash sobrante :

Y una pregunta para Arbeyna. Por algún post te oí hablar bien sobre las onzas tokelau. ¿Te refieres a la serie "Tokelau fish"?

Dentro de 19 años podremos hacer cuentas de si tomamos una buena decisión metiendo dinero en esto. Mientras tanto disfrutemos de la bella visión de nuestras monedas.


----------



## Proyecto (28 Ago 2015)

Gracias a todos por los aportes.
Lanzo una pregunta ,puedo dejar las monedas en los tubos en los que vienen durante años sin tocarlas?Vamos que si se estropearian,hablo de plata.De momento compraria 1000 euros en compras de unos 200 euros promediando y me he fijado de un propósito de 100 euros al mes durante el tiempo que considere oportuno,según precios comprarla más o directamente no comprar.Principalmente Bullion.
Gracias y saludos

Enviado desde mi HM 1SW

---------- Post added 28-ago-2015 at 12:48 ----------

Otra pregunta,se ve reflejada inmediatamente en tiendas como la de Necho la variación del precio de los metales?Actualizan o es un poco como las gasolineras?
Gracias de nuevo. 

Enviado desde mi HM 1SW


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2015)

Hola, gurrumino: No me parecen una buena opción las monedas canadienses de 20 CAD. Vamos a explicarlo: Esas monedas de Ley 0,9999/10000 equivalen, aplicando el cambio de hace unos minutos, a unos 13,41 Euros y contienen 7,96 grs. de Plata y cuestan alrededor de los 20 Euros.

Salen carísimas en comparación a los k-12 (karlillos): monedas de Ley 0,925/1000, que se cambian por 12 Euros y contienen 16,65 grs. de Plata pura. El peso total de la moneda es de 18 grs.

Como puede comprobar NO hay "color"... Evidentemente, las k-12 son difíciles de encontrar por el valor facial, pero se pueden encontrar por este foro pagando un "plus" que estará alrededor de 0,50/1 Euro. Creo que en el foro hay un hilo donde se venden.

Por otro lado, también tenemos que tener en cuenta el factor divisa y que unas veces será favorable y otras no...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, gurrumino: No me parecen una buena opción las monedas canadienses de 20 CAD. Vamos a explicarlo: Esas monedas de Ley 0,9999/10000 equivalen, aplicando el cambio de hace unos minutos, a unos 13,41 Euros y contienen 7,96 grs. de Plata y cuestan alrededor de los 20 Euros.
> 
> Salen carísimas en comparación a los k-12 (karlillos): monedas de Ley 0,925/1000, que se cambian por 12 Euros y contienen 16,65 grs. de Plata pura. El peso total de la moneda es de 18 grs.
> 
> ...



Clarificadora respuesta fernandojcg, de 12 e. voy servido y preguntaba por estas por el facial como seguro alternativo, si baja el precio de la plata tienes asegurados los 20 dolars pero claro, en vista de como va el tema esos 20 dolars pueden quedar en un momento dado para secarte el sudor de la frente aunque su valor en plata esté por los suelos jeje, al igual que puede ocurrir con los Carlos pero como bién dice,no hay color en el ratío precio-contenido de plata.


----------



## mk73 (28 Ago 2015)

En Francia tambien tienes monedas a facial en plata y oro; que al principio era una buena inversion pero que poco a poco se han convertido en una tomadura de pelo pues han ido bajando el peso de las monedas y la pureza del metal noble. Asi por ejemplo la moneda de 500 euros del 2010 pesaba 12 gramos de oro y tenia una ley de 999 mls. Esa misma moneda este anyo tiene un peso de 9 gramos.
Y las piezas de Canada lo veo un simple saca cuartos... muy poco metal noble para un valor facial tan alto.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2015)

Hola, Proyecto: Os dejo un enlace que trata sobre la conservación de las monedas y que, entre otras cosas, responde a lo que planteas.

- Conservación y Limpieza de monedas

Respecto a la "actualización" de los precios en los MPs por parte de las tiendas especializadas, existen algunas -muy pocas- que lo hacen, pero diría que no debe ser lo más habitual. Tampoco estoy muy al día en este tema, ya que en los últimos tiempos me dedico más al Premium/Numismatica y que son "formatos" que se las "sopla" lo que haga la cotización diaria de la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Ago 2015)

mk73 eso es mas o menos lo mismo que pasó aquí con los K12, luego fueron K20 y después K30 con el mismo peso en plata todas, tampoco es mala la "chufa". 
El que cargó al principio K12 puede decir que triunfó.

Edito y añado que yo no soy de los que "triunfaron", fuí de los que tuvieron que patearse 200 sucursales para encontrarlos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2015)

Hola, gurrumino: Bueno, tú de alguna manera SÍ que estuvistes entre los "elegidos", ya que pudistes obtener k-12 en entidades bancarias. Yo, por ejemplo, ni una... Todas las que tengo ha sido pagando cierto "plus".

La verdad, es que esto de los k-12 es una "alternativa" más, pero en lo personal NO me acaba de convencer... Si quiero Euros los guardo en un sobre -SÍ, Bancolchón...- o si quiero otro "papel de colores", pues busco el formato que más me convenza en Divisas "físicas". Luego, si quiero Plata o "manzanas" las compro, porque ESO es lo que quiero.

Por tanto, facial respaldando a la Plata NO me convence y menos cuando el "facial" no deja de ser una referencia al mismo problema de siempre: el dinero fiduciario o una "mierda pinchada en un palo"...

Eso no quita para que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno y para algo es su dinero...

Y dejo esto...

- MUST SEE CHART: Something Quite Interesting Happened In The Silver Market : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Ago 2015)

Estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que escribes sobre el respaldo facial en la plata fernandojcg, sé que es como un seguro totalmente inseguro, si entré en este foro fué precisamente por que en otro leí que aquí se trataba el tema de los K12 ampliamente y me picó el gusanillo, y vaya si se trataba, había unas disertaciones y trifulcas entre varios foreros que a la vez de curioso para mi era aleccionador y me enganché.

El caso es que una vez conseguidos los K12 que pude comprar me resistí a cambiarlos por onzas en el buén momento pese a las sabias recomendaciones de algún forero que me aconsejaba la opción.


----------



## marquen2303 (28 Ago 2015)

Por 1000 euros nos dan aproximadamente:

20 CAD *7,96* grs. de Plata x 20 Euros = 50 monedas 
50 x 7,96 grs. = *398 grs.*


k-12 *16,65 grs.* x 12,80 Euros = 78 monedas
78 x 16,65 grs= *1298.70 grs*

koala/kookaburra 2015 *31,10* x 18,00 Euros (web alemana) = 55.55
55.55 x 31,10 = *1727.60 grs*

En los precios que es esta la plata yo no tengo duda y voy a por metal y no facial. Puse los ejemplos del koala y kookaburra que ademas tienen un poco de premium.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Ago 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buenos días, ¿que os parecen las onzas Canadá 20 dolares? como opción mas segura por su valor facial y tal.



Buenas, respecto a la plata ya te ha comentado Fernando, y no tengo más que añadir. Pero a facial? La Ceca sólo envía a facial si resides en Canadá o en USA, por lo que a no ser que tengas pensado pasar unos días allí, complicado, aunque también está la posibilidad de que conozcas a alguien que resida por esas tierras y te las envíe, en cualquiera de los dos casos, este tipo de moneda lo veo más como para “meterle” un 10% y venderlas en el mercado numismático que guardarlas.

Pero el CAD está a 13,50, si bajase, ya sabes... No veo claro estas monedas, para nada, el día que quieras recuperar los 20 dólares, cómo lo haces? Vendiendo por debajo a uno que toque divisas? Son como las Francesas que ha comentado mk73, yo tengo algunas de las primeras, pero de estas últimas, ¿para qué? si ves que no va a tirar y quieres deshacerte de esa moneda, para recuperar el facial, o a un pirata o saca billete de avión.

-----

#Rattus, las de Tokelau son la serie nueva que salió el año pasado con un Atún y este con un Tiburón Blanco, me parece “atractiva”, y cuando sale, no lo hace disparada, cuesta lo mismo que un Koka o Koala y quien sabe si va a calar o si pasará sin pena ni gloria. Vamos, por diversificar un poco 

-----

#Proyecto, yo las “caras” las tengo en cápsula, las bullion en tubos y de momento bien, alguna pátina y alguna mancha de leche, pero nada que no sea “normal” en este tipo de moneda, lo mejor son las cápsulas, pero aparte del gasto, tampoco te da un 100% de garantía.

Sobre la actualización, hay páginas alemanas que tienen un avisador diciendo algo así como que los precios se actualizan cada 15 minutos y los productos en el carro de la compra a los 30 minutos desaparecen, otras no tiene el avisador pero van variando, y otras marcan precio alto cuando terminan la jornada y al dia siguiente revisan.

Lo “normal” es que el bullion vaya variando con el precio de la plata, mientras que otras onzas, ya baje el spot a 12 euros, no se van a mover del precio marcado. Por ejemplo, en plena caída esta semana, mientras los arcas bajaban 1,50 euros, el Panda 2015, bajó 30 céntimos. 

Hay monedas que ya salen a “precio marcado” y mientras no suba la plata, no se mueven, durante la próxima semana (el fin de semana los mercados están cerrados) abre dos o tres webs alemanas y mira el precio de dos o tres monedas por la mañana, la tarde y la noche, y verás los movimientos. Pero lo dicho, Pandas, Lunares, y alguna más, casi ni se mueven, Koalas y Kokas se mueven menos, y el resto (bullion) bailan con más alegría según vaya sonando la banda.

Ya que nombras la tienda de Necho, allí mismo podrás ver que pese a la bajada, Kokas, Pandas, Lunares, Koalas no se movieron, y sin embargo arcas y Elefantes algo (tampoco es que ahora stock de Maple, Eagle o Filarmónicas) pero mira alguna tienda o en la web del primer mensaje y podrás comprobar, ahora, si lo que buscas es que un Panda baje dos o tres euros, va a ser que no, muy muy muy dificil, y a estas alturas del año, aún más.

Aunque también depende del stock que tenga el comerciante. Hoy me llegó un email de uno al que le suelo comprar y me vendía los Maples 1 euro por encima del resto de bullion, le he preguntado porqué ese precio y me ha dicho que esta semana ha vendido cerca de 4000 onzas Maple, que le quedan muy pocas y ya no le van a servir más...

--------------

Y bueno, respecto a la cotización, pues una pena, desde los 12,37 euros del pasado 26, a los 13,05 de hoy día 28. 70 céntimos de subida en dos días, habrá que estar pendiente del siguiente bache a ver si supera el mínimo.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Cambiar de opinión? Bueno, eso llegará... pero para "incentivarte" compra una buena cantidad del Koala 2014...:XX::XX: ¡Es una "maravilla"!
> 
> # Arbeyna: Si hay más tirada de Koakaburras es porque se venden más...



Sí sí... se venden más :no: mira los precios del Koala 2007 y 2008 y ni en sueños tus pajarracos lo alcanzan. Y respecto al diseño, hombre, dales un poco de margen, es una colección relativamente nueva, mira los Kokas de los 90, en algunas hay que tener mucha imaginación... 



























para qué comentar... :XX:

Sin embargo, he de reconocer que tanto el Koka como el Koala de este año, me agradan bastante, de hecho, si durante el año pega la plata un buen bajón, pero bajón bueno, estoy barajando la opción de comprar la de kilo de Koala.


----------



## amador (29 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna, con "la de a kilo" se puede cometer un asesinato ... 

Yo estuve a punto de pillarla en el bajón de mitad semana combinado con el subidón del euro. Ahí en la web plata-para-llevar se llegó a ver a 475 ...

Pero como se dice que va a bajar más todavía, pues ... 

Y el Euro ha vuelto a bajar, ya está otra vez por debajo de 1.12.

¿ Alguien tiene alguna explicación para el sube y baja de esta semana ?

Buen finde


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Je,je,je... Mira tú también el precio de la Kookaburra de 1990, aunque fuera de ese año, al igual que las de los dos años que citas para los Koalas, las que les precedieron ya NO se acercaron ni de "broma" a esos precios.

Ambas son colecciones interesantes, aunque sobre el diseño, sigo pensando que está más conseguido en las Kookaburras, pero bueno algunos todavía recordáis el "osito" que os acompañaba en vuestros sueños infantiles...:XX::XX::XX: ¿"Nostalgia"?

# amador: NO hay ninguna razón "objetiva" para lo visto en casi todos los mercados durante esta semana. En el caso del par EUR/USD, más de lo mismo y en intradia lo llegué a ver en los 1,17... Tienes un ejemplo parecido en el Crudo. No has de ver ahí más que una cosa: ESPECULACIÓN... Ese tipo de mercados hay que evitarlo a toda costa, ya que su razón de ser es SANGRAR lo máximo posible y en un RABIOSO corto plazo.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (29 Ago 2015)

saludos
que opinión tenéis de esta moneda?

Australien 2015 “Funnel Web Spider”, 1 oz Silber 

me parece maravillosa en catalogo , imagino que en mano será mejor

cuando hacen los cambios de monedas anuales los australianos ? 

demasiada moneda para tan poco papel?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2015)

Hola, timi: Pues, qué quieres que te diga... para mí tiene escaso Premium y la tirada ya lo dice todo: 1.000.000. Es una moneda que está bien, como casi todas las australianas, pero tampoco para "tirar cohetes" y la considero un "peldaño" por encima del Bullion "clásico" y poco más...

Os dejo un enlace para que la veáis mejor...

- Perth Funnel Web Spider Coin Review, Part 1 - YouTube

Yo sólo he comprado una...

Saludos.


----------



## horik (29 Ago 2015)

Hola timi, yo pienso lo mismo que fernandojcg, esa moneda no tiene nada de especial.
En mi caso, despues de algo más de un año de acumular plata, he empezado a cansarme de las típicas monedas con animalitos, y he llegado a apreciar algunas monedas con diseños más elaborados (mi preferida es la de 3 rublos de este año del Hermitage).
Pero si esa moneda le gusta no dude en comprarla, yo a veces compro las monedas bullion sin premium por diversificar y por el bajo precio.


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Ago 2015)

Timi estoy con Fernando, en parte, cómo no 

Es cierto que la tirada es de un millón, como la de las Aves de Canadá o la anterior de la vida salvaje, pero eso no la hace menos interesante. Casi con total seguridad van a ir sacando diseños nuevos año tras año (debe ser que pegaron un toque a la Perth con las famosas privy mark y éstos decidieron sacar "su" propio bullion).

Total, que la serie empezó el año pasado con el Cocodrilo, en éste la araña, y girando en torno al tema de la "fauna peligrosa" veremos qué sacan el que viene.

Yo sí que la veo, ahora está por debajo del Maple 2015 y la Britania 2015, 30 céntimos por encima del Eagle y Filarmónica, mira el precio del Cocodrilo 2014 (20.60 +-) Si por el mismo precio puedo comprar la misma cantidad de plata, pero se trata de una moneda que pertenece a una serie acotada y con un diseño llamativo (la gente suele coleccionar monedas de animales, entre otras...) lo tengo claro.

Que la plata sube, fenomenal, que la plata baja, siempre tendrá más salida una "colección completa" hasta el año en curso que x monedas iguales con la única variación de la fecha...

Fernando, nada nada, dale al Koala 10 años, que se "asiente" como clásico y lo vemos 

---------- Post added 29-ago-2015 at 22:12 ----------




horik dijo:


> Hola timi, yo pienso lo mismo que fernandojcg, esa moneda no tiene nada de especial.
> En mi caso, despues de algo más de un año de acumular plata, he empezado a cansarme de las típicas monedas con animalitos, y he llegado a apreciar algunas monedas con diseños más elaborados (mi preferida es la de 3 rublos de este año del Hermitage).
> Pero si esa moneda le gusta no dude en comprarla, yo a veces compro las monedas bullion sin premium por diversificar y por el bajo precio.



Pero esa moneda es .925, verdad? Y el precio está muy por encima del bullion, no?


----------



## horik (29 Ago 2015)

Si, es .925 y pesa 31,1g y yo la compré bastante cara::

PD: he cambiado el peso de la moneda, es de 31,1g.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: También colecciono Rublos y éstos son bastante caros. Son unas monedas muy trabajadas y valoradas en la Numismatica. 

# horik: Te alabo el gusto...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (29 Ago 2015)

horik dijo:


> Si, es .925 pero pesa 33,94g y yo la compré bastante cara::



Esa moneda nos ha enamorado a muchos y ya se sabe que el "amor" nos vuelve bastante tontos y todos hemos pagado demasiado por ella, incluido, quien lo iba a decir, el inclito asqueado, aunque casi seguro que es el que menos a pagado.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2015)

Hola, makokillo: El "Buitre", más conocido como asqueado, seguro que la tiene, pero como buen "buitre" habrá pagado unos pocos Euros menos... lo que no quita que para tener esa moneda ha tenido que pasar por "caja"... y barata NO es.

Saludos.


----------



## horik (29 Ago 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Esa moneda nos ha enamorado a muchos y ya se sabe que el "amor" nos vuelve bastante tontos y todos hemos pagado demasiado por ella, incluido, quien lo iba a decir, el inclito asqueado, aunque casi seguro que es el que menos a pagado.



Si, yo he pagado 67€ (transporte incluido) y asqueado solo 56...eso me pasa por querer comprar la moneda justo despues de su lanzamiento.


----------



## asqueado (29 Ago 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Esa moneda nos ha enamorado a muchos y ya se sabe que el "amor" nos vuelve bastante tontos y todos hemos pagado demasiado por ella, incluido, quien lo iba a decir, el inclito asqueado, aunque casi seguro que es el que menos a pagado.



Estimado Sr. makokillo, como bien dices efectivamente la tengo, fue un amor a primera vista:XX::XX:, le hice una oferta al vendedor y esta en su sitio correspondiente guardada. El otro dia comentastes y con mucha razon que las monedas rusas de pocos años atras son intratables en el precio, pero sabes lo que ocurre que tienen una tirada corta como por ejemplo esta que estamos comentado de solo 5000 piezas, ya lo dije en su momento que en poco tiempo se revalorizaria y no vamos a conseguir monedas de ese estilo baratas:no:, el que las quiera tiene que pasar por caja. Otra cosa es las monedas de la extinta Union Sovietica que las puedes encontrar por un precio muy razonable si estas atento al loro y tambien son muy bonitas e igualmente tienen un onza. 
cuidate buitre-2, un abrazo.



---------- Post added 29-ago-2015 at 21:04 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, makokillo: El "Buitre", más conocido como asqueado, seguro que la tiene, pero como buen "buitre" habrá pagado unos pocos Euros menos... lo que no quita que para tener esa moneda ha tenido que pasar por "caja"... y barata NO es.
> 
> Saludos.



Saludos amigo Fernando, efectivamente la tengo:XX::XX: y pague 56 euros, ahora no se a como esta, pero ya sabes que sera una de las monedas mas codiciadas porque es muy bonita.
Cuidate buitre-0 un abrazo


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: También colecciono Rublos y éstos son bastante caros. Son unas monedas muy trabajadas y valoradas en la Numismatica.



 Le das a todo, no tienes fin?

Yo no le acabo de ver "el duende" y viendo los precios de los que estáis hablando.... quita, quita 

Pero mira, si todos coleccionásemos lo mismo, entonces ya nos saldrían caras las piezas.

A mi como diseños, limpieza en terminaciones, detalles y variedad, la colección de plata de 5 y 10 euros Austriacas, eso sí que son obras de arte, la maestría que tienen los Austriacos es de admirar. Ahora, inversión como entendemos inversión en plata, no. Eso simple coleccionismo.

Silver 5 euro coins - Austria - COIN SERIES - Collector Coin Database

Search: coins 10 value from Austria - Collector Coin Database

Para quien no las conozca.


----------



## makokillo (29 Ago 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Estimado Sr. makokillo, como bien dices efectivamente la tengo, fue un amor a primera vista:XX::XX:, le hice una oferta al vendedor y esta en su sitio correspondiente guardada. El otro dia comentastes y con mucha razon que las monedas rusas de pocos años atras son intratables en el precio, pero sabes lo que ocurre que tienen una tirada corta como por ejemplo esta que estamos comentado de solo 5000 piezas, ya lo dije en su momento que en poco tiempo se revalorizaria y no vamos a conseguir monedas de ese estilo baratas:no:, el que las quiera tiene que pasar por caja. Otra cosa es las monedas de la extinta Union Sovietica que las puedes encontrar por un precio muy razonable si estas atento al loro y tambien son muy bonitas e igualmente tienen un onza.
> cuidate buitre-2, un abrazo.



Si, esas de la URSS tambien las tengo todas del 88 al 91:

1000TH ANNIV. OF THE BAPTISM OF RUSSIA SERIES: 
3 RUBLOS	1988	Saint Sophia Cathedral in Kiev
3 RUBLOS	1988	Vladimir's Srebrenik

500TH ANNIV. OF RUSSIAN STATE SERIES: 
3 RUBLOS	1989	Moscow Kremlin
3 RUBLOS	1989	first All-Russian coins
3 RUBLOS	1990	Peter the Great Fleet
3 RUBLOS	1990	Petropavlovsk Fortress
3 RUBLOS	1991	Bolshoi Theatre
3 RUBLOS	1991	Narva Triumphal Gate

WORLD SUMMIT FOR CHILDREN SERIES: 
3 RUBLOS	1990	Emblem

250TH ANNIV. OF THE DISCOVERY OF RUSSIAN AMERICA SERIES: 
3 RUBLOS	1991	James Cook at Unalaska
3 RUBLOS	1991	Fort Ross

30TH ANNIV. OF THE FIRST HUMAN FLIGHT INTO SPACE SERIES: 
3 RUBLOS	1991	Monument on Leninsky Avenue in Moscow

Aunque no son demasiado caras, he pagado menos por las de los primeros años de la nueva Rusia del 91 al 95 por ejemplo, incluso algunas del 2001.

Respecto a la del Hermitage, yo pagué unos 60 euros y la verdad es que no me arrepiento, es una moneda que me gusta mucho y esta claro que es muy muy popular. Ademas cuando la compré hace unos meses, deje escapar otra que por aquel entonces estaba carisima, creo recordar que unos 90 euros y ahora me es imposible encontrarla por menos de 150 aurelios :: y ahora casi que si me arrepiento, es esta:
| Commemorative and Investment Coins database | Bank of Russia


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Le doy a "casi" todo, ya que a TODO no se puede llegar... La verdad, es que soy un "metalero"/numismatico bastante "consistente": desde monedas griegas anteriores a Alejandro Magno, pasando por el Imperio Romano de Occidente y Bizancio, algunas de la Edad Media, el Imperio Español, nuestros Duros de Plata y también de otras partes del mundo, colecciones de la FNMT, colecciones específicas, Bullion, Premium, etc., etc. Ni sé lo que tengo, pero no es menos cierto que llevo muchos años en esto y es una de las aficiones más sólidas que tengo...

Espero que quien lo "herede" lo sepa "rentabilizar", ya que "disfrutar" va a ser que no, bueno siempre que antes no me vea obligado a "materializar", ya me entiendes...

Sin embargo, Arbeyna, lo mío es NADA al lado de lo que tienen en sus colecciones los amigos asqueado y makokillo. Esos SÍ que son una "pasada"...

# asqueado: Un abrazo, amigo mío y Cuídate.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (30 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Le das a todo, no tienes fin?
> 
> Yo no le acabo de ver "el duende" y viendo los precios de los que estáis hablando.... quita, quita
> 
> ...



Hola Arbeyna, es que cada uno es un mundo y lo que a ti te puede parecer mal, a mi todo lo contrario o viceversa, y sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre las monedas de Austria de 5 y 10 euros, yo deje de coleccionarlas hasta el año 2011 que bajaron el kilataje de la plata y ya no queria que me engañaran mas, pero te has dejado atras tambien las de 20 euros como la vida en la tierra o las relativas a la epoca romana. Tambien para mi gusto existen monedas muy bonitas y bien terminadas como las de Mexico. Subo las mias, perdonar pero lo mio no es la fotografia






























































Esta es mi relacion de monedas de Austria, incluidos los duros


AUSTRIA

1 Ducado 1915 AU 3,50 grs
100 Shilling 1991 AG 20,00 grs Prof Rodolfo I KM-3001
100 Shilling 1992 AG 20,00 grs Prof Maximiliano I KM-3003
100 Shilling 1992 AG 18,00 grs Prof Carlos V KM-3007
100 Shilling 1993  AG 20,00 grs Leopoldo I KM-3009
100 Shilling 1994 AG 20,00 grs Kaiser Franz Joseph I KM-3019
100 Shilling 1995 AG 20,00 grs Primera Republica KM-3034
100 Shilling 1996 AG 20,00 grs Leopoldo III KM-3036
100 Shilling 1997 AG 20,00 grs Emperador Maximiliano KM-3046
100 Shilling 1998 AG 20,00 grs Principe Rodolfo KM-3051
100 Shilling 2000 AG 20,00 grs Guerrero Celta montado caballo KM- 3068
100 Shilling 2000 AG 20,00 grs Marcus Aurelius KM-3069
100 Shilling 2001 AG 20,00 grs Carlomagno KM-3077
100 Shilling 2001 AG 20,00 grs Rudolf IV KM-3079
5 Euros 2002 AG 250 Aniversario del zoo de Schonbrum
10 Euros 2002 AG Castillo de Ambras
10 Euros 2002 AG Kepler
5 Euros 2003 AG Wasserkraft
10 Euros 2003 AG Castillo Hof
10 Euros 2003 AG Solos Schonbrunn
5 Euros 2004 AG Ampliación Union Europea
5 Euros 2004 AG Centenario del Futbol en Austria
10 Euros 2004 AG Castillo de Hellbrunn
10 Euros 2004 AG Castillo de Artstetten
5 Euros 2005 AG Himno Europeo Ludwing Van Beethoven
5 Euros 2005 AG 100 años de Esqui
10 Euros 2005 AG 60 Aniversario de la Segunda Republica
10 Euros 2005 AG Reapertura del Teatro Federal
5 Euros 2006 AG Presidencia de la Union Europea 2006
5 Euros 2006 AG 250 Aniversario del nacimiento de Wolfgang A. Mozart
10 Euros 2006 AG Convento de Nonnberg
10 Euros 2006 AG Gottweig
5 Euros 2007 AG 100 años de la reforma derecho al voto
5 Euros 2007 AG 850 Aniversario Mariazell
10 Euros 2007 AG Stif Melk
10 Euros 2007 AG St. Paul im Lavanttal
1,50 Euros 2008 AG Filarmonica de Viena 31,50 grs
5 Euros 2008 AG Herbert von Barajan
5 Euros 2008 AG UEFA ( 1 )
5 Euros 2008 AG UEFA ( 2 )
10 Euros 2008 AG Benediktinerabtei Seckau
10 Euros 2008 AG Convento de Klosterneuburg
1,50 Euros 2009 AG Filarmonica de Viena 31,10 grs
5 Euros 2009 AG Joseph Hayden
5 Euros 2009 AG Tiroler Freiheit
10 Euros 2009 AG Der Basilio
10 Euros 2009 AG Ricardo Corazon de Leon
1,50 Euros 2010 AG Filarmonica de Viena 31,10 grs
10 Euros 2010 AG La montaña de Erzberg
5 Euros 2010 AG 75 años carretera Alpina- Autos
5 Euros 2010 AG Snowboard
5 Euros 2010 AG Sky
10 Euros 2010 AG Carlomagno
1,50 Euros 2011 AG Filarmonica de Viena 1 onza
10 Euros 2011 AG Dragon
5 Euros 2011 AG Alce
1,50 Euros 2012 AG Filarmonica de Viena 1 onza
20 Euros 2010 AG 18,00 grs Prof Virunum KM-3187
20 Euros 2010 AG 18,00 grs Prof Vindobona KM- 3188
20 Euros 2011 AG 18,00 grs Prof Carnutum KM-3199
20 Euros 2011 AG 20,00 grs Prof Aguntum KM-3200
20 Euros 2012 AG 20,00 grs Prof Brigantium KM-3211
20 Euros 2012 AG 20,00 grs Prof Lauriacum KM-3210
20 Euros 2002 AG 20,00 grs Prof Principe Eugenio de Saboya
20 Euros 2013 AG 20,00 grs Prof Triasico-Vida en el agua
20 Euros 2013 AG 20,00 grs Prof Jura – Leben In Der Luft
20 Euros 2014 AG 20,00 grs Prof Cretacico-Vida en la Tierra
20 Euros 2014 AG 20,00 grs Prof Terciario- Vida en la Tierra
20 Euros 2015 AG 20,00 grs Prof Cuaternario-Vida en la Tierra
20 Euros 2015 AG 20,00 grs Prof 450º Aniv. Escuela Española de Equitacion



---------- Post added 29-ago-2015 at 22:43 ----------




makokillo dijo:


> Si, esas de la URSS tambien las tengo todas del 88 al 91:
> 
> 1000TH ANNIV. OF THE BAPTISM OF RUSSIA SERIES:
> 3 RUBLOS	1988	Saint Sophia Cathedral in Kiev
> ...




Te estas haciendo de una buena coleccion de monedas rusas, la ultima que comentas que tiene el dibujo del soldado ruso poniendo la banderea de la Union sovietica en todo lo alto del parlamento aleman, esa la vi hace algun tiempo a un vendedor aleman, vendia sin exagerarte 10 o 12, estuve pendiente de ellas, pero cada vez las pujas subian mucho mas superando con creces mas de los 100 euros, ultimamente no la he visto. A veces se arrepiente uno de no comprar.
saludos

---------- Post added 29-ago-2015 at 22:50 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Le doy a "casi" todo, ya que a TODO no se puede llegar... La verdad, es que soy un "metalero"/numismatico bastante "consistente": desde monedas griegas anteriores a Alejandro Magno, pasando por el Imperio Romano de Occidente y Bizancio, algunas de la Edad Media, el Imperio Español, nuestros Duros de Plata y también de otras partes del mundo, colecciones de la FNMT, colecciones específicas, Bullion, Premium, etc., etc. Ni sé lo que tengo, pero no es menos cierto que llevo muchos años en esto y es una de las aficiones más sólidas que tengo...
> 
> Espero que quien lo "herede" lo sepa "rentabilizar", ya que "disfrutar" va a ser que no, bueno siempre que antes no me vea obligado a "materializar", ya me entiendes...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, los que llevamos muchos años coleccionando, y salen a relucir algunas monedas, vemos que hicimos compras buenas. Ojala no me haga nunca falta tener que usar lo que he acumulado, siempre se podran beneficiar nuestros hijos o nietos, pero quieres que te diga una cosa, que estamos viviendo unos tiempos muy convulsos en todos los sentidos y todos los que tenemos ciertos años, sabemos de la importancia de tener metales preciosos en lugar de papelitos.
Siempre es un placer dialogar contigo, cuidate, un abrazo


----------



## Arbeyna (30 Ago 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Arbeyna, es que cada uno es un mundo y lo que a ti te puede parecer mal, a mi todo lo contrario o viceversa, y sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre las monedas de Austria de 5 y 10 euros, yo deje de coleccionarlas hasta el año 2011 que bajaron el kilataje de la plata y ya no queria que me engañaran mas, pero te has dejado atras tambien las de 20 euros como la vida en la tierra o las relativas a la epoca romana. ...



A mi pocas cosas me parecen mal, cada uno es muy libre de coleccionar lo que le venga en gana mientras sea lícito. 

Es cierto lo de la bajada de plata, pero bueno, son de 800 y con esos diseños se les puede perdonar, por eso dije que era más coleccionismo que inversión. Las de 20 euros las colecciono, pero sólo la última serie, la de los “periodos” 

Una pregunta, al tenerlas en esas bandejas no se “mueven”, yo las tengo en bandejas de la misma marca, pero con la base ajustada a la cápsula.

Por otra parte, buena colección Austriaca tienes.


#Fernando, esa es una cuestión que hay que tener muy presente, las "herencias". Es una pena ver cómo algunos se deshacen (literal) de las monedas que guardó alguien sin mostrar el mínimo interés alguno, únicamente el "cuánto valen y cuánto me das". Yo materializaría en caso de que quien venga detrás le de absolutamente igual todo o que se ponga la plata a 200 euros/onza, entonces hasta la cubertería 

Mira, esa es una buena pregunta, casi siempre andamos esperando el precio más bajo para comprar, pero ¿a qué precio vendería cada uno?. En la situación actual, vendería a 200 euros onza, toda la plata excepto la colección de Reales y Duros, de onzas creo que me quedaría con los Pandas, y el resto a fundir y a disfrutar.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# asqueado: Bueno, ya sabes que yo tengo una opinión bastante "pésima" en relación al devenir futuro. Vivimos dentro de un Sistema económico-financiero que está quebrado a nivel mundial y algo que se sustenta en Deuda y más Deuda, NO puede tener un buen final y SÍ uno que puede ser bastante dramático. Al menos, esperemos no vivirlo, aunque tenemos bastantes "números" para verlo y sufrirlo... En ese hipotético caso, está claro que nuestros MPs podrán amortiguar bastante el impacto inicial y ya, más tarde, veríamos...

# Arbeyna: El tema de la "herencia" es algo a lo que le estoy dando vueltas... No es lo mismo dejar unas cuantas monedas que varios "kilos". Ciertamente, cuando impulsé las compras en la Plata, especialmente el Bullion, lo hice por varias razones, pero una que "pesó" fue pensando en Hacienda y que buena parte del Patrimonio no pasará por el "derecho de pernada"... Por tanto, algo habrá que "materializar" en algún momento futuro y veremos en qué "formato" lo dejo, pero buena parte se dejará con "instrucciones" para el "indocumentado" de turno y es que, como bien dices, hay "herencias" cuyo valor real se desconoce y se malvenden...

Mira, si la Plata alcanzase niveles cercanos a mi "precio objetivo" está claro que me quitaría buena parte de ella y, al igual que tú, me quedaría con las piezas más propias de coleccionismo, especialmente las históricas y éstas tienen bastantes posibilidades de acompañarme hasta casi el "final".

Ese "precio objetivo" puede parecer "irreal", pero mis estimaciones me dan los $108,24 y que sería el equivalente al precio alcanzado durante los Hermanos Hunt. El "problema" vendría en que "invertirlo" o que tuviera la misma consideración de valor "refugio", aunque evidentemente tendrían que ser "bienes tangibles", ya que si estoy en esto es por la enorme desconfianza que me producen los "papelitos de colores"...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (30 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> A mi pocas cosas me parecen mal, cada uno es muy libre de coleccionar lo que le venga en gana mientras sea lícito.
> 
> Es cierto lo de la bajada de plata, pero bueno, son de 800 y con esos diseños se les puede perdonar, por eso dije que era más coleccionismo que inversión. Las de 20 euros las colecciono, pero sólo la última serie, la de los “periodos”
> 
> ...



Bueno las bandejas son para 24 piezas, las de 10 euros se quedan ajustadas, pero las de 5 euros bailan un poco, pero no tienen importancia,nunca he tenido problemas, porque una vez puesto el cajon de metacrilato blanco ya no se mueven, asi estan juntas los dos faciales por años de la otra forma tendria que tener bandejas con el sistema redondo tanto para una, como para otra independiente. Gracias.-


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo esto para que toméis buena "NOTA"...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-08-29/despite-being-pet-rock-premium-physical-bullion-exploding

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (30 Ago 2015)

Bueno, el que tenga algún problema de herederos que no sepan apreciar la labor de toda una vida de coleccionismo, me ofrezco voluntario a que me adopte y heredar todo lo que no sea buillon 

La verdad es que esas monedas rusas son una pasada. Lo que ocurre es que los que solamente podemos dedicar una modesta cantidad de liquidez a adquirir monedas, nos tendremos que conformar con pandas y koalas.
Ahora mismo voy a pedir una moneda de 10oz. La cabeza me dice que use ese dinero para pandas y armenians, pero el corazón me dice que tener una moneda de 10oz tiene que producir una muy buena sensación en un metalero.

#fernandojcg. Te has mojado y has dicho que crees que la onza de plata puede llegar a 108 $. Pero en otros post tuyos del hilo gemelo, dices que si se llega a un precio de los metales tan alto, sería porque la situación mundial sería bastante "catastrófica".
#asqueado Excelente colección. Menuda envidia. Cuando quieras quedamos para ir al notario 

Gracias a todos por todo lo que enseñáis en este hilo. Os aseguró que a algunos nos está siendo de gran ayuda.
La verdad es que hacía falta un hilo así. Ahora solo falta que alguien abra "Evolución del precio del Plomo I" y ya tendremos cubiertos 3 de los 4 metales 8:


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2015)

Hola, Rattus: Vamos por partes...

- En mi caso NO hay problema de "herederos" y es que a nadie le "amarga un dulce"... ¿No?

- SÍ, me he "mojado" en cierta manera, porque NUNCA había dicho cuál era mi "precio objetivo" respecto a la Plata, aunque había sugerido más o menos por dónde iban los "tiros"...

- Hay una notable diferencia, Rattus, entre "estimaciones" y "creer"... Que yo sepa lo segundo NO lo he dicho. Como he comentado la estimación viene del precio alcanzado por la Plata a principios de los 80, cuando los Hermanos Hunt controlaron el 77% del mercado, y que si no recuerdo mal fue de unos $54 y que ajustando la inflación desde entonces me dan los $108,24. Ya tenéis suerte de que incorpore el factor de la Inflación a mis análisis y que NO es muy usual...

- No es incompatible ver estos precios y que la situación fuera "catastrófica", pero ésto último siempre lo he asociado más al Oro, aunque evidentemente podría arrastrar a la Plata... Dentro del "catastrofismo" se aceptan muchas variables, por ejemplo en la Plata sería igualmente válido en una situación pre Peak y ya no digamos que éste se diera.

Por otro lado, te recuerdo que la Plata vio precios equivalentes en los 80 y el mundo sigue existiendo... Todo se tiene que ver en el contexto adecuado, aunque ciertamente dentro del "catastrofismo" veo más cercano un posible colapso económico-financiero, conflicto bélico de grandes proporciones, etc., que el Peak al que hacia referencia.

Ahora, dejando ya estas "matizaciones", paso a comentar otros aspectos de tu post...

Mira, pero yo no tengo ninguna "piedra" de 10 Onzas de Plata. Lo más aceptado son las de 5 Onzas o nuestros Cinquentines, aunque yo SÍ que tengo un "pedrusco" de 1 Kg. En el caso de comprar una moneda del tipo que comentas, te aconsejo que te "tires" a alguna que tenga Premium, sino no merece la pena, vamos en mi modesta opinión, pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso y compra lo que te guste...

En el foro, saben que si hay un metal que me es "familiar" es el Plomo y sobre esto ya escribí bastante en el pasado en otros hilos del foro, pero la verdad ahora mismo no me apetece volver sobre este tema, aunque como buen prepper (survivalista) aconsejo a la gente que "explore" esa opción y las "alternativas" que existen... Eso SÍ, todo dentro de la más absoluta "legalidad", no nos vayan a "llover" las "yoyas" antes de tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (30 Ago 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> #Arbeyna. Excelente colección. Menuda envidia. Cuando quieras quedamos para ir al notario



Gracias, pero las bandejas de las fotos no son mías, son de asqueado 

Qué moneda estás viendo de 10 Oz?


----------



## Los últimos españoles (30 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Gracias, pero las bandejas de las fotos no son mías, son de asqueado
> 
> Qué moneda estás viendo de 10 Oz?



Corregido, gracias por las aclaraciones y disculpad los errores que cometo. Tanto por falta de conocimiento, como por "estrés" al escribir debido a mi agobiante escasez de tiempo.

Iba a comprar la Koala 2015 10oz. Aunque no se si es una compra "práctica", si que se que es una pieza que disfrutaré teniendo entre las manos.

#fernando. Gracias por las explicaciones sobre el precio de la plata y el oro. Entiendo que aunque sean metales "hermanos", los motivos y contextos de sus subidas y bajadas pueden no coincidir totalmente.
En cuanto al "plomo"... espero que no se llegue al catastrófico punto en el que vivamos en un estado totalmente disfuncional e inoperativo, en el que sea "normal" que ciudadanos corrientes vayan armados por motivos defensivos.


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Ago 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> Iba a comprar la Koala 2015 10oz. Aunque no se si es una compra "práctica", si que se que es una pieza que disfrutaré teniendo entre las manos.



Pues yo (y sin que sirva de precendente) compraría el Kokaburra, el diseño del Koala este 2015 no es de los más logrados y eso en la moneda grande se nota todavía más, otra razón para comprar el Koka es que esta moneda conmemora el 25 aniversario de la salida de esta pieza (1990-2015) y por eso aparte de la leyenda, lleva el 25 al lado de la marca de Ceca P. Quien sabe si pasado un tiempo, por el simple hecho de ser la 25, tiene un ligero extra respecto a las demás.

Seguro que Fernando no me quita la razón 

Ahora, sobre gustos ya sabes...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

NO, Arbeyna, tienes toda la razón del mundo...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Y, Rattus, esos detalles que comenta Arbeyna son los que se deben "vigilar", aunque para llegar a ese nivel aún os falta más de un "hervor":cook:, pero el que la sigue la consigue...ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Ago 2015)

Eso ya viene por "deformación" de coleccionista, una moneda de tirada regular, pero con una marca conmemorando algo en particular, siempre va a tener un extra. 

Caso similar el maple que sacaron en 2014 por el 25º Aniversario, un poco por encima del Maple normal, pero muy muy interesante a la hora de echar algunas a dormir. Aunque en este caso, la "marca" era muy visible.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (31 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues yo (y sin que sirva de precendente) compraría el Kokaburra, el diseño del Koala este 2015 no es de los más logrados y eso en la moneda grande se nota todavía más, otra razón para comprar el Koka es que esta moneda conmemora el 25 aniversario de la salida de esta pieza (1990-2015) y por eso aparte de la leyenda, lleva el 25 al lado de la marca de Ceca P. Quien sabe si pasado un tiempo, por el simple hecho de ser la 25, tiene un ligero extra respecto a las demás.
> 
> Seguro que Fernando no me quita la razón
> 
> Ahora, sobre gustos ya sabes...



Llevaba tiempo queriendo tener una pieza de 10oz. No buscaba nada en concreto. Por eso cuando he visto que necho tenía Koalas de 10oz, le he pedido una sin apenas pensarmelo.

He mirado en gold.de y del precio de los koalas 10oz de años anteriores y parece que se revalorizan a un nivel parecido (quizas un poquito menos) que las de 1oz. Aunque claro, es un análisis un poco tosco por mi parte.

Si al final resulta una mala compra... Pues dentro de 19 años la fundire y haré plomadas para pescar en las contaminadas aguas madmaxistas... :


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

Hola, Rattus: No creo que haya sido una mala compra y menos a ese plazo de 19 años... Yo creo que te dará alegrías o cuanto menos servirá para sacarte de un "apuro" si se diera el caso, ya sabes que yo soy bastante "pesimista" en relación al Futuro...

En fin, yo ayer me gasté algo más en un Columnario de Carlos III (SÍ, Arbeyna, uno más... pero MBC+)... Últimamente, casi toda la Plata que compro es de Numismatica y supongo que estoy volviendo a mis "raíces"...

Y dejo esto...

- Silver and Warnings From Exponential Markets | The Deviant Investor

¡Joder! ni que el "pollo" me hubiera leído... Lo digo por la referencia al 2020...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2015)

Rattus, mala compra seguro que no, lo malo podría ser que te gustase tanto que decidieras a completar la colección , pero nada, enhorabuena por la compra y cuando la recibas sube unas fotos.

Fernando, yo ahora estoy mirando un 30 Sous, octogonal, para mejorar el que tengo, pero no llegamos a precio razonable. Este verano salvo algo de bullion, poco movimiento ha habido en el monetario, ya llegará Otoño.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: No sigo ese tipo de moneda, pero tengo entendido que es cara... Supongo que acorde a la colección de la que dispones. En cualquier caso, para aquellos que no sepan de lo que estamos tratando, dejo este enlace...

- Alta mar | Acuñación de moneda en Palma en 1808

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: No sigo ese tipo de moneda, pero tengo entendido que es cara... Supongo que acorde a la colección de la que dispones. En cualquier caso, para aquellos que no sepan de lo que estamos tratando, dejo este enlace...
> 
> - Alta mar | Acuñación de moneda en Palma en 1808
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente, es esa. El precio depende de la variante, del tema de puntos, de la leyenda, con Rey, sin Rey, y de la conservación, por supuesto. Es una pieza media de precio, ni llega a un Cataluña y vale "algo" más que un Méjico.

Fernando VII en cuanto a numismática se refiere, para mi es uno de los periodos más apasionantes de toda la historia de los Borbones. 

Dan comienzo en las indias los movimientos de independencia, que lógicamente y como señal de ruptura con el Estado y proclamación de la nueva identidad, da lugar a una serie de cambios monetarios, (resellos en monedas, acuñaciones provinciales, cecas itinerantes...). 

Respecto a la Península, el hecho de "plasmar" en la imagen de su busto, las las diferentes representaciones de las etapas "políticas" de su reinado (el absolutismo, el trienio liberal y el regreso al absolutismo), arrojan como resultado el que en monedas de una misma Ceca, podemos observar bustos "tipo Senador", tipo "laureado", "desnudo", representaciones todas ellas cargadas de simbolismo, la túnica romana, la corona de laurel, el cuello al desnudo, etc, etc.

Aparte está el tema de las Cecas, no ha habido Rey que acuñase en tantas Cecas, por lo que es muy interesante este punto, aunque por otra parte, hay unas pocas piezas que se escapan al 90% de los mortales.

En fin (me callo ya que esto no es un foro numismatico), pero es una colección totalmente recomendable, que lleva su tiempo intentar completarla, y hay piezas para todos los gustos y casi todos los bolsillos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Mira, siempre se aprende algo nuevo... La verdad, es que en muchas ocasiones me preguntaba el porqué de tantas variaciones en las monedas de este nefasto Rey que fue Fernando VII y sobre todo los precios que muchas de ellas alcanzaban, pero bueno ya me has "desvelado" las razones y que son obvias. Por cierto, ahora ando detrás de una, pero no pienso "calentarme" con los precios, así que si tiene que "entrar", lo hará y sino a otra cosa... Ya te digo que, últimamente, me está volviendo la "vena" numismatica. En cualquier caso, si compro esa moneda que refiero, tendré que "aflojar", ya que a "todo" no se puede llegar...

Y ya que hablamos del "personaje", dejo esta "curiosidad"...

- ¿Cuál es el origen de la frase

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2015)

¿Nefasto? Has sido demasido educado... 

Yo tengo tres colecciones en abierto, si veo que por cualquier cosa una de ellas "se pone de moda" y los precios tiran para arriba, no pasa nada, cierro el asunto y hasta que vuelva la cordura ni lo miro. Pienso que es lo mejor, como se entre en una guerra de "me lo llevo sí o sí" al final acabas con dolores de cabeza y el bolsillo vacío.

Bueno, y volviendo a la plata, no termina de decidir, haber si pronto vemos algún movimiento significativo.

Silver and Warnings From Exponential Markets | SilverDoctors.com


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Yo tengo tres colecciones en abierto, si veo que por cualquier cosa una de ellas "se pone de moda" y los precios tiran para arriba, no pasa nada, cierro el asunto y hasta que vuelva la cordura ni lo miro. Pienso que es lo mejor, como se entre en una guerra de "me lo llevo sí o sí" al final acabas con dolores de cabeza y el bolsillo vacío.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, yo tengo algunas colecciones abiertas mas que tu, pero desde hace algun tiempo lo he dicho que se estan pasado algunos pueblos y ya me lo estoy planteando, las cecas, los mayoristas y vendedores ( no todos) ponen unos precios a las monedas que van sacando un poco prohibitivas y es mejor cortar de raiz, asi se le demuestra que no lo estan haciendo bien, ademas con el agravante de como esta la plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Interesante...

- Silver Stocks: Jobs Report Rally Leaders | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (2 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Rattus, mala compra seguro que no, lo malo podría ser que te gustase tanto que decidieras a completar la colección , pero nada, enhorabuena por la compra y cuando la recibas sube unas fotos.



No, completar la colección no... a veces no consigo resistirme a "caprichos", pero soy consciente de mis limitaciones económicas y no llego a ser un potentado como alguno de los que escriben por aquí 
Por esta razón este hilo es tan provechoso para mi, ya que me ayuda a afinar la inversión de mi modesta liquidez sobrante después de pasar por Mercadona y Montorona.
Cuando me llegue la chapita subiré unas foticas.

Tengo una duda con respecto a los "factores" que influyen en el precio de la plata. Aquí decís que baja y va a bajar más, porque es más "materia prima" que "moneda". Y como estamos en una crisis de producción global, las materias primas bajan y con ellas la plata.
Pero también he escuchado a Max Keiser y leído en el hilo EPO3, que el COMEX de la plata está manipuladisimo y que por cada onza que se compra hacen falta 70 (ó 120) ordenes de venta para que el precio no suba.
¿Al haber una manipulación tan brutal la influencia de la demanda de plata física para materias primas no debería ser más residual? ¿O es que ambos factores juntos forman una especie de "sinergia" que mete el precio en un "tunel lateral bajista" (o como lo llamen los del AT)?


----------



## pamarvilla (2 Sep 2015)

Felicitaciones por el nivel de este interesante hilo del foro.



Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda acerca de los pesos de las monedas de una onza, he pesado el Maple 2015 y el resultado es de 31,18 gramos, el elefante 2015 me sale el peso en 31,34 gramos, a que se debe esa diferencia?, donde puedo mirar el peso oficial de las monedas?
> 
> Gracias.



Según lo leído es algo normal ese tipo de desviación. Suele ser de sobrepeso.
Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, Rattus: Mira, la mayoría de los "metaleros" consideramos a la Plata como auténtico "dinero" y de hecho tuvo ésa consideración durante milenios... hasta que hace pocas décadas unos "iluminados" decidieron que dejará de serlo. 

Dicho esto, no cabe duda de que en los "mercados" actuales la Plata se rige como las demás Materias Primas y se valora más en función de su uso industrial. Eso, nos guste o no, ES ASÍ...

La manipulación existe en la Plata (al igual que en el Oro) y está más que demostrada, pero tampoco es nada "extraño" al mundo de las Materias Primas y donde siempre se han dado auténticas tropelías.

Bueno, "tumbar" al Comex NO sería tan complejo si se hiciera un "exigible físico" de cierta envergadura, pero visto lo visto NO hay interés en hacerlo... Que un día pueda suceder, pues es muy probable, ya que situaciones de pánico financiero son previsibles a medida que vayamos avanzando en el tiempo y muchos acabarán "despertando" respecto a dónde buscar "refugio" o encontrar "valor"...

En cualquier caso, en el Comex pesa mucho JP Morgan y sus famosos cortos, pero hay una "variable" que se debe tener muy presente: en los últimos tiempos JP Morgan se ha hecho con grandes cantidades de FÍSICO y con las implicaciones que ello podría tener...

Luego, Rattus, hay un hecho que también podremos contrastar y es que el "físico" de "inversión", es decir las clásicas monedas y lingotes, NO reflejará en sus precio la misma proporcionalidad que en las caídas.

Te dejo un artículo que acabo de leer y que está relacionado con lo que comentamos...

- Silver And The Mechanics Of False Reality | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Luego, Rattus, hay un hecho que también podremos contrastar y es que el "físico" de "inversión", es decir las clásicas monedas y lingotes, NO reflejará en sus precio la misma proporcionalidad que en las caídas.



Sí, eso es cierto, sólo pasa en las bajadas, no así en las subidas. Me explico, si la plata baja a 2 euros/onza en "papel" por el bullion te pagarían dos euros onza, aunque sea del todo imposible que un "consumidor" final pueda comprar bullion alguno a ese precio. Ahora, si la plata sube hasta los 50 euros/onza, entonces sí se puede vender a ese precio.

La única forma de "garantizarse" ir mano a mano con el mercado es comprando "papelitos", bueno, soy de los que piensa que la plata en físico y bajo mi control, no soy muy amigos de los "certificados" y mucho menos de las anotaciones virtuales.


----------



## timi (2 Sep 2015)

ya me han llegado los pandas , koalas y elephants ,, :baba:, son una pasada en mano
en marxa el pedido de kokaburras , spiders y britanias , con esto cierro las compras de este año :X


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, timi: Sí, son muy bonitas las que has comprado, especialmente las Pandas. La verdad, es que SIEMPRE me han gustado más en mano las monedas de Plata que las de Oro, quizás porque hay más diversidad y luego el "formato" suele ser más grande, ya que por el coste de una onza de Oro podemos comprar una gran cantidad de monedas de Plata...

En fin, ¡Felicidades! Hoy dormirás más "contento"...

Un abrazo.


----------



## makokillo (2 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: Sí, son muy bonitas las que has comprado, especialmente las Pandas. La verdad, es que SIEMPRE me han gustado más en mano las monedas de Plata que las de Oro, quizás porque hay más diversidad y luego el "formato" suele ser más grande, ya que por el coste de una onza de Oro podemos comprar una gran cantidad de monedas de Plata...
> 
> En fin, ¡Felicidades! Hoy dormirás más "contento"...
> 
> Un abrazo.



La sensación en mano de mis 8 escudos de Potosí no tiene comparación con ninguna onza de plata ni siquiera con cincuentines o monedas de 10 onzas, tal vez le andaria a la zaga con esa monedilla tuya de un kilejo  . Bien es cierto que por ejemplo los soberanos ya no dan tanta cosa aunque cuesten lo que casi 20 onzas de plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2015)

Hola, makokillo: Sabía que me saldría "alguno" con esta "cantinela" y, efectivamente, ha aparecido uno... Bueno, vayamos por partes: la mayor parte de la gente que pasa por aquí no tiene interés o poder adquisitivo para tener monedas del tipo de 8 Escudos de Potosi, por tanto mi comparación se centra en las monedas de Oro de formato más "convencional" con, por ejemplo, las Pandas.

Pues, yo diría que SÍ, que luce mucho más mi "monedón" o la del Calendario Azteca, luego sabes que hay monedas mexicanas de 5 Onzas que bueno... 

Otra cosa es la componente histórica y es lo que hace que esa moneda que tienes, pues esté mejor considerada para aquellos que nos dedicamos a la Numismatica. Ahora bien, puestos a "presumir", yo tengo algunas "monedillas" llamadas Denarios y que ¡Je,je,je...! no "desmerecen" ni mucho menos al lado de la tuya...

En cualquier caso, felicitarte por tener esa moneda y que yo no creo que tenga nunca, aunque igual me da la "venada", pero en estos momentos prefiero seguir centrándome en mi colección de Columnarios/8 Reales.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Sep 2015)

8 escudos Potosí, aparte de ya por sí ser un monedón, dependiendo de Rey y ordinales adquiere la categoría de super monedon. Qué Rey tienes? Carlos III, Carlos IV, o Fern VII? Supongo que conoces las variantes de busto o la "incongruencia" entre leyenda y busto de los Carlos. Cuál tienes?

Fernando, no digas "nunca" yo estoy esperando a una euromillones para comprarme unas cuantas piezas que sin esa ligera "ayuda" me va a ser complicado, cincuentines y esas cosas, nah! poca cosa. Lo que pasa es que la muy suya se resiste, pero algún día...

#Timi, enhorabuena, ahora que no te pique el gusanillo , de las tres que te han llegado, para mi, el Panda sin lugar a dudas, y si ya coges un cuentahilos una buena luz, y te pones a mirar los detalles del grabado....bueno, eso ya es para babear


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: No, si alguno/s si que podría comprar, pero ahora mismo no me "llaman"... Ahora bien, si me llegará ayuda "ajena" (Loterías, etc.), pues está claro que me interesaría por el tema y, quizás, entonces me entrará el "gusanillo"...

De momento, ya me he hecho con el 8 Reales de Fernando VII (MBC+) y ya cierro la "persiana" para este tipo de monedas, al menos durante algún tiempo.

Ahora me centraré en ver cómo evoluciona la Plata y las monedas que elegiré, aunque tengo claro que van a ser las Pandas y, en el Bullion, esperaré a ver si la Plata baja a esos $13 y que sigo creyendo que se verán...

Saludos.


----------



## Neo_jc (3 Sep 2015)

Hola, queria agradecer a los que escriben en este post, lo que nos entretienen y enseñan a los que nos gusta este hobby de la numismatica.
Lo que si tengo claro es que hay mucha diferencia entre metaleros que buscan ganar algo a corto o largo plazo y numismaticos, pero a los numismaticos tambien nos gusta que nuestra coleccion se revalorice lo mas posible aunque no pensemos en venderla.
Yo llevo poco con la plata, tengo colecciones mas bien simples desde gobierno provisional hasta 2 euros conmemorativos, pero mientras mas miro las onzas mas me gustan y voy poco a poco, gracias a la ayuda de muchos foreros por compartir vuestros conocimientos y ayudar a los que empezamos.


----------



## makokillo (3 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> 8 escudos Potosí, aparte de ya por sí ser un monedón, dependiendo de Rey y ordinales adquiere la categoría de super monedon. Qué Rey tienes? Carlos III, Carlos IV, o Fern VII? Supongo que conoces las variantes de busto o la "incongruencia" entre leyenda y busto de los Carlos. Cuál tienes?




Es un 8 escudos de Carlos III de 1787 , la consrvación es solo MBC y el precio estuvo "comedido".
Deje por aquí todos los datos, si quieres verla:
8 Escudos 1787. Carlos III. Potosí


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Sep 2015)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Felicitaciones por el nivel de este interesante hilo del foro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, ya me lo habían aclarado, pero al ser la primera compra no sirve de nada todo lo que hayas leído y te surgen mil dudas.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2015 at 18:31 ----------




Neo_jc dijo:


> Hola, queria agradecer a los que escriben en este post, lo que nos entretienen y enseñan a los que nos gusta este hobby de la numismatica.
> Lo que si tengo claro es que hay mucha diferencia entre metaleros que buscan ganar algo a corto o largo plazo y numismaticos, pero a los numismaticos tambien nos gusta que nuestra coleccion se revalorice lo mas posible aunque no pensemos en venderla.
> Yo llevo poco con la plata, tengo colecciones mas bien simples desde gobierno provisional hasta 2 euros conmemorativos, pero mientras mas miro las onzas mas me gustan y voy poco a poco, gracias a la ayuda de muchos foreros por compartir vuestros conocimientos y ayudar a los que empezamos.



Más que ganar dinero a mi me gustaría protegerlo, me explico; hoy con una onza puedo comer el menú del día en cualquier parte del país, pues espero poder hacer lo mismo dentro de treinta años, no pido más.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2015 at 18:36 ----------

Una pregunta, he visto que se venden Maples con las manchas de leche famosas, dan pena la verdad, el precio es muy competitivo al tratarse de piezas estropeadas, que posibilidad hay de dejarlas como "nuevas"?, tenéis alguna experiencia?

Gracias.


----------



## Funciovago (3 Sep 2015)

¿Sabéis en que bancos se pueden comprar las monedas conmemorativas del rey?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Neo_jc: Mira, yo hoy tengo unas buenas y valiosas colecciones, pero te aseguro que empece poco a poco... Esto se consigue con el tiempo y aprendiendo, aparte de que las cosas nos "vengan de cara" y más con los tiempos que corren. Así que ánimo y adelante...

# Bocanegra: Consulta mí post 117 y que está en este mismo hilo. NO son importantes las "manchas de leche" si nos interesa exclusivamente la Plata... pero claro siempre será mejor que "luzcan". Si te salen bien de precio puedes comprarlas y ya las limpiarás, aunque tampoco te durarán mucho en el nuevo estado...

Y a 30 años... 1 Oz de Plata te dará para bastante más que un menú, quizás para muchos...ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: No, si alguno/s si que podría comprar, pero ahora mismo no me "llaman"... Ahora bien, si me llegará ayuda "ajena" (Loterías, etc.), pues está claro que me interesaría por el tema y, quizás, entonces me entrará el "gusanillo"...



Hablamos de los mismos cincuentines? Me refiero a los 50 Reales de Felipe IV. acuñados en el Real Ingenio de Segovia. Vamos, para mi la moneda Española por excelencia, y por desgracia no al alcance de muchos bolsillos, así que darte la enhorabuena.

Makokillo, muy buena moneda, y de barata nada, enhorabuena por la compra, la verdad que tener una de esas en las manos, es otra cosa.

Bocanegra, todo depende del precio de venta, pero piensa que si es "demasiado" bajo, seguramente el vendedor diera por imposible retirar las manchas, de todas formas, pégale un vistazo al artículo:

Milchflecken auf Silbermünzen entfernen

Funciovago, a qué monedas conmemorativas te refieres, ¿a las de 30 euros?


----------



## sakeo (4 Sep 2015)

Fernando, en plata tengo bastante de bullion, pero lo que es moneda española, a parte de Karlillos, poca cosa. 
Me gustaría comprar el famoso Real de a 8.
El mismo Real de a 8 de piratas del caribe, el mismo qué fue clave del comercio mundial, el mismo que aceptaban únicamente los chinos, al precursor del dolar.
En fin, a mi opinión, la moneda más importante durante siglos. 
Me gustaría comprar alguna de ellas. 
¿Cuál sería el precio de compra para un estado normal de conservación? 
¿Dónde podría comprar en Valencia o por internet?
¿Y de oro?
Muchas gracias, un placer siempre leerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2015)

Hola, sakeo: Efectivamente, el Real de a 8 Español fue una de las monedas más importantes de la Historia. Posiblemente, la más relevante después del Denario romano, al menos en mí modesta opinión.

Lo mejor siempre, sakeo, es comprar ese tipo de moneda en Numismaticas y en la red también las tienes. Algunas de ellas muy contrastadas. Respecto al precio, depende de muchos factores y, evidentemente, son más caros en función de su antigüedad, estado de conservación, etc.

Entiendo que no quieres iniciar una colección específica y más bien tener uno de ellos. En ese caso un MBC+ ya sería suficiente y, dependiendo de la "pasta", me iría a un Columnario (alrededor de los 200 Euros) o ya un Carlos IIII (Sí, así va grabado en la moneda) o Fernando VII, que suelen andar por los 80 Euros.

¿Dónde comprar? Ya te he dicho que en Numismaticas contrastadas o bien aficionados "solventes". Por MP te enviaré algunas opciones.

Y, antes de finalizar, decir que en mí opinión una colección de numismatica anda muy "coja" si no dispone de un Real de a 8 Español... cuando fuimos un Imperio.

Saludos.


----------



## sakeo (4 Sep 2015)

Exacto, necesito un Real de a 8.
Hasta hace poco, la bolsa de EEUU, se cotizaba en 1/8 unidades, precisamente por la influencia de la moneda española. 
Y qué decir de las reacuñaciones qué hacían los chinos de la moneda española, les ponían un sello en chino y ya era China. 
Por lo que tengo entendido, los ingleses querían comerciar con China y los chinos no le aceptaban su moneda. 
Sólo moneda española. 
Esto hace de esta moneda imprescindible para colección.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2015)

Hola, sakeo: Por MP ya te he dado unas "soluciones" para su adquisición. Lo mismo vale para el Oro, pero aquí hay que "afinar" con el vendedor.

Para "complementar" tu comentario, dejo esto...

- El Real de a Ocho de plata fue la primera moneda de reserva

Je,je,je... Para que algunos se "culturicen", ya que hay "oreros" que discuten el valor monetario de la Plata, cuando la Historia nos dice que ha sido la moneda más utilizada y aceptada. Por milenios...

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Bocanegra: Consulta mí post 117 y que está en este mismo hilo. NO son importantes las "manchas de leche" si nos interesa exclusivamente la Plata... pero claro siempre será mejor que "luzcan". Si te salen bien de precio puedes comprarlas y ya las limpiarás, aunque tampoco te durarán mucho en el nuevo estado...
> 
> ...



Gracias, buscaba quizá más alguna experiencia personal, me imagino que habréis limpiado alguna vez estas marcas.

A 30 años vista...que lejos queda, yo también ienso:...pero si echamos la vista atrás podríamos comer un menú en 1985 por una onza de plata?


----------



## Tichy (4 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Gracias, buscaba quizá más alguna experiencia personal, me imagino que habréis limpiado alguna vez estas marcas.
> 
> A 30 años vista...que lejos queda, yo también ienso:...pero si echamos la vista atrás podríamos comer un menú en 1985 por una onza de plata?



Mi experiencia con las manchas de leche de las p**** monedas .9999 de la Royal Canadian Mint es:

- Nunca sabes cuando van a aparecer. Puedes recibir la moneda en perfecto estado, guardarla en una cápsula hermética o en tubos, y puede que las manchas aparezcan o puede que no.

- Si aparece la mancha, malo. Por métodos poco agresivos, goma de borrar blanda de nata, paños de algodón con pasta de dientes de niños,... la mancha no desaparece (al menos a mí, que cuando he probado esto lo he hecho con suavidad y cuidado) y si usas métodos más agresivos, con limpiadores y tal, la mancha se puede quitar pero la moneda queda dañada.

- Según un enlace colocado antes (gracias!), parece que lo más efectivo pueda ser el bicarbonato. La verdad es que eso no lo he probado pues hace muchos años que no hay bicarbonato en casa y no me he puesto a buscarlo por ahí, pero lo probaré, a ver que pasa.

No obstante, como te han señalado, todo depende del precio. Si es lo bastante chollo la oferta que has encontrado, considera que el precio para revender como plata a peso es el mismo con o sin mancha, así que puede ser buena idea de cara a acumular plata a futuro.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (4 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Gracias, buscaba quizá más alguna experiencia personal, me imagino que habréis limpiado alguna vez estas marcas.
> 
> A 30 años vista...que lejos queda, yo también ienso:...pero si echamos la vista atrás podríamos comer un menú en 1985 por una onza de plata?



En 1985 la onza valía de media 6.1323 $.
London Fix Historical gold - result
El cambio dolar-peseta pongamos que fuera 160ptas/dolar, tirando muy a la baja:
TIPO DE CAMBIO PESETA/DOLAR USA (01/06/2015) / Tipos de Cambio / Sector Monetario, Financiero y Bursátil

Lo que nos daría: 6.1323*160 = 950,5065 ptas por onza. 

En aquella época yo aun no tenía dinero propio con el que ir a comer menús, pero estoy casi seguro que con 950 ptas te podías comer un menú en 1985. En todo caso que nos lo aclaren los "mayores" de cuya experiencia aquí disfrutamos.

Edito para decir que el calculo de 1985 lo he realizado muy a la baja, ya que el dolar llegó a estar a más de 180 ptas.
Cogiendo un año "malo" con tipo de cambio más bajo, en 1995 la onza ellegó a un precio mínimo 4.4160 (marzo) y la peseta tuvo una media de 121ptas/dolar en junio.
Lo que nos daría: 534 ptas/onza de plata. Tomando los datos más bajos posibles ese años, que no son coincidentes en el mes.
Si lo hacemos coincidir daría: 567,65 pesetas/onza en marzo y 652,44 ptas/onza en junio.
¿En 1995 se podía comer un menú a ese precio? ienso:


----------



## fff (4 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sakeo: Efectivamente, el Real de a 8 Español fue una de las monedas más importantes de la Historia. Posiblemente, la más relevante después del Denario romano, al menos en mí modesta opinión.



Yo pondria el R8 por delante o ... se aceptaba en todo el mundo, pero no discutiremos por eso :Aplauso:

Excelente 8S makokillo, sino estas feliz como una perdiz no me lo podría creer. 
Para mi la moneda reina sin duda. Tambien es cierto que tengo predileccion por algunas casi prohibitivas...


----------



## makokillo (4 Sep 2015)

sakeo dijo:


> Exacto, necesito un Real de a 8.
> Hasta hace poco, la bolsa de EEUU, se cotizaba en 1/8 unidades, precisamente por la influencia de la moneda española.
> Y qué decir de las reacuñaciones qué hacían los chinos de la moneda española, les ponían un sello en chino y ya era China.
> Por lo que tengo entendido, los ingleses querían comerciar con China y los chinos no le aceptaban su moneda.
> ...



Te dejo este hilo, puede servirte como punto de partida para tu nueva coleccion 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/532913-monedas-alto-numismatico-i-8-reales-columnarios.html

---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 15:11 ----------




fff dijo:


> Yo pondria el R8 por delante o ... se aceptaba en todo el mundo, pero no discutiremos por eso :Aplauso:
> 
> Excelente 8S makokillo, sino estas feliz como una perdiz no me lo podría creer.
> Para mi la moneda reina sin duda. Tambien es cierto que tengo predileccion por algunas casi prohibitivas...



))))) Mira si estoy feliz desde que la compré ))))

Yo sigo detras de un R8 de Segovia pero despues del chasco :: que nos llevamos con las de las subastas de Heritage y Cayon me he quedado muy parado, por que si ya no te puedes fiar ni de las mejores casas de subastas del mundo y ni siquiera de las empresas de certificacion y autenticación, pues como que no sé .


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: No recuerdo muy bien los precios de 1985, entre otras cosas porque ese año fue terrible en España: el paro a finales de se año fue del 20,58% y la Inflación por encima del 8%, con unos tipos de interés de dos digitos...

Yo no estaba en aquel entonces en el mundo de los MPs y eso ya vendría muchos años después... 

Sin haber "profundizado", te diría que SÍ, que te podías comer un menú por esa Onza de Plata e incluso algo más. Creo recordar que un Café costaba alrededor de las 60 pesetas y el sueldo medio andaba por las 100.000 pesetas, es decir unos 600 Euros.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (4 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo sigo detras de un R8 de Segovia pero despues del chasco :: que nos llevamos con las de las subastas de Heritage y Cayon me he quedado muy parado, por que si ya no te puedes fiar ni de las mejores casas de subastas del mundo y ni siquiera de las empresas de certificacion y autenticación, pues como que no sé .



No se si vale la pena... ya, se que es muy bonito, pero para eso tienes que estar dispuesto a correr ya no sólo el riesgo de la autenticidad sino el riesgo de perder dinero despues en la venta...


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo sigo detras de un R8 de Segovia pero despues del chasco :: que nos llevamos con las de las subastas de Heritage y Cayon me he quedado muy parado, por que si ya no te puedes fiar ni de las mejores casas de subastas del mundo y ni siquiera de las empresas de certificacion y autenticación, pues como que no sé .



Cuando comencé con esto de la numismatica, ayer,:XX::XX:, en mi ciudad había varias tiendas, como chiquillo que era me gustaba verlas en la vitrina de la misma y mas la novedad de las monedas de plata para mi. Cierto día el propietario que me imagino que me vería desde el interior cada vez que llegaba, salio a la calle y me invito a entrar para verlas mas cerca, que ilusión me hizo, ahí comenzó una amistad que duro muchísimo tiempo hasta que murió. Me explicaba que la moneda mas falsificada de todo el mundo era la española, que existía unos duros que le llamaban sevillanos, que hasta el dudaba si eran buenos o falsos. Ahi comenzo mi temor para comprar moneda de plata historica, porque si los entendidos no sabian distinguir entre una falsificacion u otra verdadera, yo no me la iba a jugar. Tengo muy pocos duros españoles y quizas alguno de ellos sea falso, aqui os pongo la historia del famoso duro y extrapolar al resto de las monedas

*LOS DUROS SEVILLANOS
La «falsa moneda» más famosa de España

Desde 1876 todas las monedas en circulación en España tenían que ser de plata. La depreciación de este metal a finales del siglo XIX provocó que la moneda de cinco pesetas, el «duro», pasase a tener un valor intrínseco de dos pesetas y media. Esto favorecía al gobierno, que tenía el monopolio de la acuñación de monedas, y aprovechó la circunstancia para intentar inyectar en la economía más dinero. Pero también benefició a los falsificadores, que pudieron dejar de utilizar para sus falsificaciones la calamina o el cobre bañado en plata y utilizar directamente plata en la misma proporción y características que la estatal: 25 gramos y 900 milésimas. Se hicieron además con gran calidad, lo que hacía difícil detectarlas, incluso para los técnicos de la casa de la Moneda. Se conocieron como «duros sevillanos» por la leyenda de que era un noble sevillano quien estaba detrás de su acuñación, con el beneplácito del gobierno, y porque se creyó que fue Sevilla donde aparecieron por vez primera. Lo cierto es que hoy se sabe que los talleres estaban repartidos por toda España.

El gobierno, que había acuñado en 1898 200 millones de duros, se percató del daño que los falsos estaban causando e intentaron tomar medidas. No podía explicar claramente el problema porque habría causado el colapso de la economía. Pero algo había que hacer, porque ya se había empezado a rechazar las monedas de duro, que eran, como la gitana de la copla: «Gitana que tu serás/como la falsa moneda/que de mano en mano va/y ninguno se la queda». El 16 de julio de 1908 se publicó una Real Orden en la que a las personas de «notoria buena fe» se les cambiaban los duros falsos por un recibo con su valor en plata de mercado, es decir, dos pesetas y media. El resultado de esta medida tan curiosa fue que al día siguiente dejaron de circular los duros. Hubo que rectificar con una segunda Real Orden al día siguiente y una tercera el 29 de julio. Se tomó la medida de canjear las monedas por otras de curso legal. Sólo el primer día, se recogieron en Madrid 47.258 duros falsos. En quince días se cambiaron más de trece millones de duros. Se legitimaron, con esta sorprendente medida, los «duros sevillanos», aunque no acabó las suspicacias hacía ellos. Incluso hoy en día es habitual escuchar o leer la expresión de que algo es «más falso que un duro sevillano». Después de esto se tomó la medida que había que haber tomado muchos años antes: controlar el mercado de plata nacional y las importaciones.* 

Con esto makokillo cuanta razon tienes que empresas de certificacion y autenticación, asi como casas de subastas famosas le han colado falsificacion de toda clase, conmigo que:no::no::no: cuenten.


----------



## fff (4 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Cuando comencé con esto de la numismatica, ayer,:XX::XX:, en mi ciudad había varias tiendas, como chiquillo que era me gustaba verlas en la vitrina de la misma y mas la novedad de las monedas de plata para mi. Cierto día el propietario que me imagino que me vería desde el interior cada vez que llegaba, salio a la calle y me invito a entrar para verlas mas cerca, que ilusión me hizo, ahí comenzó una amistad que duro muchísimo tiempo hasta que murió.



Preciosa historia, que suerte tuviste.
Te dire que no tengas miedo de la moneda española, ya que si es verdad que a todo el mundo se la pueden colar, *compra solo a fuentes reconocidas*. La mayoria no se van a equivocar en un muy altísimo porcentaje. con el tiempo ademas aprendes


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2015)

fff dijo:


> Preciosa historia, que suerte tuviste.
> Te dire que no tengas miedo de la moneda española, ya que si es verdad que a todo el mundo se la pueden colar, *compra solo a fuentes reconocidas*. La mayoria no se van a equivocar en un muy altísimo porcentaje. con el tiempo ademas aprendes



Si fff y mas en aquellos tiempos, si yo no tengo miedo nada mas que a una cosa:abajo:, lo que le tengo es mucho respeto,:8: sera por :no: haberla podido comprar , me hubiera gustado tener una pequeña colección de las mas representativas, pero nunca me atrevía, me daba miedo de ello.:´(


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2015)

Hola, asqueado: La verdad, amigo, que me resulta incomprensible que no tengas una moneda tan representativa como el Real de a 8 Español. Lo digo porque sé la fabulosa colección numismatica que tienes. También me "choca" lo que comentas sobre los Duros españoles y de los que también tengo una gran cantidad. Realmente, mis colecciones más importantes están compuestas por monedas griegas y romanas, seguidas de los Duros españoles y ya la de los Columnarios/Reales de a 8. Éstas últimas monedas suelo tenerlas a la vista, ya que me "relajan" no sabes cuanto.

En fin, asqueado, creo que deberías adquirir un Columnario y quitarte ese "miedo" que SÍ tienes... Yo los que tengo los he comprado en sitios "confiables" y ya te digo que los observo un día sí y otro también... Es más, uno de ellos es de los "primeros" (Felipe V) y lo compré precisamente por el cospel que llevaba. No tengo ninguna duda sobre su autenticidad, aunque tampoco son de una "gran" categoría.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: La verdad, amigo, que me resulta incomprensible que no tengas una moneda tan representativa como el Real de a 8 Español. Lo digo porque sé la fabulosa colección numismatica que tienes. También me "choca" lo que comentas sobre los Duros españoles y de los que también tengo una gran cantidad. Realmente, mis colecciones más importantes están compuestas por monedas griegas y romanas, seguidas de los Duros españoles y ya la de los Columnarios/Reales de a 8. Éstas últimas monedas suelo tenerlas a la vista, ya que me "relajan" no sabes cuanto.
> 
> En fin, asqueado, creo que deberías adquirir un Columnario y quitarte ese "miedo" que SÍ tienes... Yo los que tengo los he comprado en sitios "confiables" y ya te digo que los observo un día sí y otro también... Es más, uno de ellos es de los "primeros" (Felipe V) y lo compré precisamente por el cospel que llevaba. No tengo ninguna duda sobre su autenticidad, aunque tampoco son de una "gran" categoría.
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



Estimado amigo Fernando, gracias por tu comprensión, pero que no te resulte incomprensible, que al igual que hay personas que no se suben en un avión por el pánico que le tiene o como yo que veo un perro y me descompongo,:: me tienen que notar el miedo,:XX: cuando pequeño me mordió uno en el gemelo,) yo a estas monedas por la “leyenda” de “falsificación” también le tengo pánico.:bla:
Mira desde tiempos remotos se puede sacar copias de cualquier cosa y para ponerlas tipo antiguo o viejo a las monedas de plata o a cualquier otra cosa de dicho metal, se va introduciendo en patina para darle la vejez que quieras, luego se le da algunos golpecitos, una poquita de lija etc. etc. no voy a dar muchas pistas, pero se lo que digo, ahora los chinos son los campeones en ello.:8: En muchas ocasiones me acuerdo de mi amigo el numismático, porque me comentaba muchas cosas, como por ejemplo me decía que a una moneda de oro, se le cambiaba la fecha, poniéndole una que nunca había salido.: Como dices, tengo una buena colección y en cualquier momento he podido comprar algunos de ellos, pero no quiero complicarme en ningún sentido, :no:aparte de que no son baratas y si te compras alguna que sea en una calidad aceptable, tener por tener, eso no. Yo se que tu también no andas cojo y tienes una buena colección, lo que pasa que lo tienes calladito granujilla.8: Te entiendo cuando observas a tu monedas, esta mañana he recibido 10 monedas, 4 de Rusia y 6 de las Islas Cook, y esta tarde me he entretenido y las he pasado por el taller, porque venían con muchas impresiones de los dedos y le he cambiado las cápsulas, porque la mayoría estaban rotas o rayadas y estaba impresionado de la belleza de las mismas y su historia. Otra cosa que te digo, es que de tu colección de duros, puedes que tengas alguno falso sevillano, puede ehhhh.:XX:
Cuídate mucho, que las cosas agradables hay que buscarlas, las malas viene solas.
Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2015)

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: Pues, claro que tengo algún "Sevillano" entre mis Duros. No ves que he comprado muchos, más los que me llegaron "heredados". La verdad, es que estoy deseando disponer de tiempo de "verdad" para ir viendo los detalles, "restaurar" los que más me interesen, etc. Realmente, tengo muchos porque decidí también "diversificar" en la Plata y es una forma barata de tenerla en Ley 0,900.

Efectivamente, las cosas malas vienen solas y muchas veces a la vez... por tanto, debemos aprovechar aquellos "pequeños" momentos cuando las cosas van bien.

Cuídate, amigo mío, que me gusta mucho leerte.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Un abrazo.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 21:49 ----------

Y como buen documentalista que me considero, os dejo esto...

- ABC (Madrid) - 17/07/1908, p. 7 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (4 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bocanegra: No recuerdo muy bien los precios de 1985, entre otras cosas porque ese año fue terrible en España: el paro a finales de se año fue del 20,58% y la Inflación por encima del 8%, con unos tipos de interés de dos digitos...
> 
> Yo no estaba en aquel entonces en el mundo de los MPs y eso ya vendría muchos años después...
> 
> ...



Mi primer sueldo de mes completo fué allá por 1980 con 15 añitos, 30 dias de doblar el lomo vendimiando ::, 36.000 pesetas. En el 85 de camarero cobraba 45.000 y para llegar a las 100.000 tuvieron que llegar los 90 y algo y en un puesto de "encargao"  . En el 98 llegué a mi primer millon ahorrado y es que por aquel entonces fundia todo lo que pillaba . 
En el 85 si no recuerdo mal, yo servia menus por 590 pesetas, osea que sí, perfectamente podias comer un menu con una onza de plata, exactamente igual que hoy.
Y como era aquello de que en la antigua Roma un hombre podia vestirse de pies a cabeza con una toga, sandalias y un cinturon de muy buena calidad con una onza de oro? Eso hoy, 2.000 años despues sigue siendo exactamente igual, no?

Edito para poner un link que acabo de encontrar sobre lo de vestir con una onza de oro:
https://oroglobal.wordpress.com/2014/11/12/10-razones-para-ahorrar-en-oro-3/


----------



## asqueado (4 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: Pues, claro que tengo algún "Sevillano" entre mis Duros. No ves que he comprado muchos, más los que me llegaron "heredados". La verdad, es que estoy deseando disponer de tiempo de "verdad" para ir viendo los detalles, "restaurar" los que más me interesen, etc. Realmente, tengo muchos porque decidí también "diversificar" en la Plata y es una forma barata de tenerla en Ley 0,900.
> 
> Efectivamente, las cosas malas vienen solas y muchas veces a la vez... por tanto, debemos aprovechar aquellos "pequeños" momentos cuando las cosas van bien.
> 
> ...



Que suerte vas a tener, ahora son los mas codiciados por los coleccionistas, :XX::XX:, te pongo un enlace donde vienen mas datos y un comentario que te da alguna pista espero que te sirva.

SEVILLA MISTERIOS Y LEYENDAS. SEVILLE MYSTERIES AND LEGENDS: Los Duros Sevillanos

Mucha mierda amigo:XX::XX::XX:

.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# makokillo: Te pagaban poco... En esa época regentaba un negocio de hostelería y pagaba a un ayudante de camarero unas 75.000 ptas, comido y dormido. Estaba en la costa y enfocado al turismo alemán y francés, aparte del nacional. En aquellos tiempos me caracterizaba por pagar muy bien al personal, piensa que los ayudantes de camarero que contrataba tenían una media de 17-20 años. Hay que explicar también que las jornadas laborales no tenían nada que ver con las de ahora y fui un "pionero" dando un día festivo semanal en plena temporada.

En cualquier caso, fueron muy malos tiempos aquellos primeros 80... Y que a mí me fuera relativamente bien no quita para que tenga muy mal recuerdo de aquellos tiempos... hasta que llegaron los actuales.:abajo:

# asqueado: Ya sabía que los "Sevillanos" están más valorados que muchos Duros auténticos, por eso mismo NO estaba "preocupado"...) 

Mira, asqueado, la única moneda con la que tengo serias dudas es con un Denario de tiempos de la República romana, pero todavía no sé si es una "manía" mía (lo más probable...) o, quizás, porque la compré sin mucho convencimiento. Ya sabes que hubo épocas que queríamos tener una determinada moneda, a pesar de los pesares...::

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Mi primer sueldo de mes completo fué allá por 1980 con 15 añitos, 30 dias de doblar el lomo vendimiando ::, 36.000 pesetas. En el 85 de camarero cobraba 45.000 y para llegar a las 100.000 tuvieron que llegar los 90 y algo y en un puesto de "encargao"  . En el 98 llegué a mi primer millon ahorrado y es que por aquel entonces fundia todo lo que pillaba .
> En el 85 si no recuerdo mal, yo servia menus por 590 pesetas, osea que sí, perfectamente podias comer un menu con una onza de plata, exactamente igual que hoy.
> Y como era aquello de que en la antigua Roma un hombre podia vestirse de pies a cabeza con una toga, sandalias y un cinturon de muy buena calidad con una onza de oro? Eso hoy, 2.000 años despues sigue siendo exactamente igual, no?
> 
> ...



Buff, las 590 pesetas me parece un precio un poco alto para aquella época aunque no logro recordarlo, he abierto un hilo en el principal a ver si consigo más testimonios, http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cuanto-costaba-menu-del-dia-treinta-anos.html

Lo de vestirse con una onza de oro...pues si quieres ropa y calzado de calidad que dure y dure se te va la onza tranquilamente.


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> despues del chasco :: que nos llevamos con las de las subastas de Heritage y Cayon me he quedado muy parado, .....



Vaya! de eso no me enteré, qué ha pasado? En Heritage nunca pujé y por Cayón después de una subasta de billete Español un tanto peculiar, prácticamente la he tachado de la lista.

Por cierto...
THE END GAME: Central Bank Precious Metals Supply Evaporates : SRSrocco Report

Inside Look at Silver Shortage With CEO of US Mint's Silver Eagle Blank Provider | SilverDoctors.com

Cada vez más y más buscando el metal físico....


----------



## alicate (5 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # makokillo: Te pagaban poco... En esa época regentaba un negocio de hostelería y pagaba a un ayudante de camarero unas 75.000 ptas, comido y dormido. Estaba en la costa y enfocado al turismo alemán y francés, aparte del nacional. En aquellos tiempos me caracterizaba por pagar muy bien al personal, piensa que los ayudantes de camarero que contrataba tenían una media de 17-20 años. Hay que explicar también que las jornadas laborales no tenían nada que ver con las de ahora y fui un "pionero" dando un día festivo semanal en plena temporada.
> 
> ...



Si quieres fernando, pon una foto del denario cuando puedas e intentamos salir de dudas.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2015)

Hola, alicate: Te agradezco la ayuda, pero no tengo esta moneda en casa. Luego hacer fotos de mis monedas y colocarlas es algo que no me gusta. Es algo que ya he comentado en varias ocasiones. Tampoco es que sea un Denario muy relevante por el estado de conservación (de ahí vienen también mis dudas). Se trata de un Flaminia.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (5 Sep 2015)

saludos,,,,
con las conversaciones que tenéis sobre sueldos de los 90 me habéis recordado la única vez en mi vida que he pedido un aumento de sueldo 

trabajaba por unas 30000 pesetas al mes y generaba gastos mensuales de unos 50 -60 mil pesetas en conceptos de dietas , gasolina taxis etc. Dada la incongruencia de la misma , me reuní con uno de los responsables y pedí que me pusieran un sueldo mas acuerdo.
a los pocos días me notificaron que me multiplicaban por 3 el sueldo.
fue tal el cabreo de darme cuenta que nadie se había fijado en lo que hacia en esa empresa , que deje el trabajo ipso facto , sin posibilidad de volver a ajustar el sueldo , recuerdo perfectamente la cara del responsable , no entendía nada ,,, ::
si no se te valora correctamente , para que continuar ? el sueldo ya era lo de menos ,,, es mas o menos lo mismo que comentáis con el tema numismático , el precio es importante , pero lo mas importante es estar satisfecho con la moneda.

cuanto se aprende por aquí ,, :Aplauso::Aplauso:,, gracias a todos.


----------



## makokillo (5 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # makokillo: Te pagaban poco... En esa época regentaba un negocio de hostelería y pagaba a un ayudante de camarero unas 75.000 ptas, comido y dormido. Estaba en la costa y enfocado al turismo alemán y francés, aparte del nacional. En aquellos tiempos me caracterizaba por pagar muy bien al personal, piensa que los ayudantes de camarero que contrataba tenían una media de 17-20 años. Hay que explicar también que las jornadas laborales no tenían nada que ver con las de ahora y fui un "pionero" dando un día festivo semanal en plena temporada.
> 
> En cualquier caso, fueron muy malos tiempos aquellos primeros 80... Y que a mí me fuera relativamente bien no quita para que tenga muy mal recuerdo de aquellos tiempos... hasta que llegaron los actuales.:abajo:



Si que me pagaban poco y mas con las 18 horas que echaba siete dias a la semana :: pero ten en cuenta que tu tenias el negocio en la costa y de cientes a turistas alemanes y franceses y aqui en un pueblo de la meseta teniamos a destripaterrones y todo tipo de garrulos de pueblo que consumian copas de sol y sombra de anis Machaquito y brandi Soberano o Terry  y cerveza y vino peleon a cascoporro. Lo mas fino eran los comerciales (viajantes que se les llamaban aqui) que pasaban a comer.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2015 at 12:57 ----------




Bocanegra dijo:


> Buff, las 590 pesetas me parece un precio un poco alto para aquella época aunque no logro recordarlo, he abierto un hilo en el principal a ver si consigo más testimonios, http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cuanto-costaba-menu-del-dia-treinta-anos.html
> 
> Lo de vestirse con una onza de oro...pues si quieres ropa y calzado de calidad que dure y dure se te va la onza tranquilamente.



Pues si parece que ya me falla la memoria ienso: he preguntado y eran menos de 400 , caña 40 pesetas, tubo de cervez 60 pesetas, cafe solo 40 pesetas y creo que un cubalibre en discoteca o pub del pueblo eran unas 125/150 pesetas.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2015 at 13:38 ----------




Arbeyna dijo:


> Vaya! de eso no me enteré, qué ha pasado? En Heritage nunca pujé y por Cayón después de una subasta de billete Español un tanto peculiar, prácticamente la he tachado de la lista.
> 
> Por cierto...
> THE END GAME: Central Bank Precious Metals Supply Evaporates : SRSrocco Report
> ...



Aunque creo que lo comente tambien aquí, el tema fué en otro foro (imperio numismatico) pero me consta que la mayoria de los que posteamos aqui, tambien andamos por allí.
El caso es que yo habia comprado ya como 3 o 4 veces en las subastas de Heritage Auctions y vi allí una moneda que me interesaba muchisimo, concretamente esta:
SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions
La unica duda que tenia era cuanto se podria pagar por ella y se lo comente a un compañero del otro foro que es bastante entendido en estas monedas, me dio su opinion y yo fui siguiendo la subasta para pujar por la moneda. La cosa quedo así hasta que a los 2 o 3 dias me envio un mensaje diciendome que no pujara por ella por que habia estado investigando y era muy posible que fuera falsa ::. Me quedé a cuadros :8: preguntandome como era posible que se la hubieran colado a Heritage y mas aun como era posible que NGC la hubiera autenticado.
Bueno, pues al final se habrió un hilo sobre la dichosa monedita y resulta que practicamente al mismo tiempo, Cayon estaba subastando tambien un clon de la misma moneda y al parecer ya se habian subastado antes algun clon mas.
En este hilo del otro foro puedes seguir el culebrón del " Ataque de los clones":
Serias dudas sobre autenticidad. Clones


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2015)

Hola, makokillo: Es que ni los negocios ni las "circunstancias" son comparables. Piensa que yo regentaba -NO era mío- un negocio muy grande, que incluía también actividades de diversión y deportivas (Tenis, Mini-Golf, Billar...). Además, en una de las principales costas catalanas con un turismo de calidad, de manera que me interesaba tener personal muy comprometido en la buena marcha del negocio, así que no me importaba pagar mucho más que cualquiera de la competencia, aparte de que las condiciones laborales las mejoré sustancialmente bajando el número de horas que entonces se acostumbraba a trabajar.

Eso no quita para que fuera muy exigente con el buen desempeño del trabajo y no me temblaba la mano a la hora de despedir, pero para eso había que hacer "méritos" más que suficientes. Fijate que sólo en el Bote (Propinas) se repartían cada semana 5.000 pesetas para cada uno de los trabajadores, independientemente de su categoría profesional, ya que esto lo unifiqué. Tuve también mucha suerte en que mi inmediato superior, el hijo del Jefe real, me dejo siempre trabajar a mi aire y casi nunca cuestionaba mis decisiones, aunque había un motivo esencial: en plena temporada, nosotros hacíamos cajas diarias superiores a las 200.000 Pesetas y en los fines de semana rozaban las 300.000 Pesetas. Cómo se te queda el cuerpo...

Bien, Bocanegra, el precio del menú que te dice makokillo es bastante fácil que fuera ese en la zona que habitaba, pero no mucho más en aquellos bares de la periferia obrera de las grandes ciudades. En cualquier caso, hablamos de unos años donde habían grandes diferencias de precios entre los distintos bienes. Recuerdo que me compré por esos años una TV en color de "estar por casa" y ya me costó 75.000 Pesetas y que era una auténtica pasta en aquella época.

Bueno, volviendo al auténtico sentido del hilo, os enlazo un artículo en el que se reflejan las brutales compras que se están dando en las monedas de Plata... Como decimos siempre por aquí, una cosa es lo que dicte el "papel" y otra lo que hace el "físico", que ni mucho menos se beneficia en su precio de la caída del metal.

- Best Ever August for Bullion Silver Eagles | SCT

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2015 at 14:11 ----------

Acabo de mirar la portada de "La Vanguardia" de un día al azar del año 1985 y el precio era de 50 Pesetas... Como "referencia" ya sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (5 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Acabo de mirar la portada de "La Vanguardia" de un día al azar del año 1985 y el precio era de 50 Pesetas... Como "referencia" ya sirve.
> 
> Saludos.



Ummm ienso: , no sé, hay cosas que han subido muchisimo mas que otras. La alimentación posiblemente ha subido mas que otras muchas cosas y precisamente la bazofia de los planfletos que llaman periodicos seá de lo que menos halla subido por que si suben mas no venden ni uno.
Lo de la tecnologia ya es caso a parte como comentabas con tu television de 75.000 pelas. Yo compre en el 95 mi primer ordenador que venia sin tarjeta de sonido por lo que a los 2 o 3 meses me decidí a comprar una y ponersela yo mismo. Me costó sangre,sudor y lagrimas configurarla ¡¡ Ahhh !! y 32.000 pesetas del ala. y precisamente la semana pasada se le estropeo a mi hermana la tarjeta de sonido de un ordenador con 6 o 7 años y no encontre tarjetas de sonido para la placa base que llevaba, con lo que busque una externa y no veas que sorpreson me llevé :8: 1,15€ me costó la tarjetita USB que fue enchufarla y ponerse a cantar como un loco el ordenador. Ahí es nada, de 200 euros a 1 en 20 años ::
.


----------



## gurrumino (5 Sep 2015)

Sapiencia metalera a raudales destila este hilo, os sigo leyendo con placer.


----------



## Grecorio (6 Sep 2015)

*Cápsula original?*

Hola conforeros,
he comprado esta monedita (10 onz Arca de Noe) y cuando le pego un vistazo rápido hay algo en la cápsula que no está bien. La cápsula no cierra totalmente, es más gruesa la moneda que lo que permite alojar la cápsula. 
Se debe a que no es la cápsula original o quizás este tipo de moneda no lleva cápsula y el vendedor me ha puesto una que él mismo ha adquirido (lo cual sería de agradecer por las molestias).
Adjunto fotos y agradecer todos los compañeros lo que se aprende cada día que entro aquí.


----------



## dabuti (6 Sep 2015)

Perdonad mi despiste, pero compré carlillos hace 4 años a 12 euros en el BdE.
¿A cómo valen a día de hoy "en plata", de nada me vale el ASK-BID?

Estoy despistado y apenas los atiendo.

Gracias y perdón por el off-topic.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2015)

dabuti dijo:


> Perdonad mi despiste, pero compré carlillos hace 4 años a 12 euros en el BdE.
> ¿A cómo valen a día de hoy "en plata", de nada me vale el ASK-BID?
> 
> Estoy despistado y apenas los atiendo.
> ...



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Atendiendo a la cotización del "papel" en la Plata, y de acuerdo al cierre del mercado el pasado viernes, pues los 16,25 grs. de Plata contenidos en un k-12 equivalen a $7,80 y la conversión es de €6,9955. Sigue teniendo pues un buen colchón por el lado monetario, que no por el del metal...

Saludos.


----------



## dabuti (6 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Atendiendo a la cotización del "papel" en la Plata, y de acuerdo al cierre del mercado el pasado viernes, pues los 16,25 grs. de Plata contenidos en un k-12 equivalen a $7,80 y la conversión es de €6,9955. Sigue teniendo pues un buen colchón por el lado monetario, que no por el del metal...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias.
Recuerdo que andaban en torno al doble, 14 eur, en metal.
Bueno, el valor facial sigue siendo el mismo.
::


----------



## Sendas-antiguas (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas tardes;

Quiero dar las gracias por la cantidad de información y recursos que aportáis, es de gran utilidad.
Tras haber estado leyendo varios mensajes a lo largo del foro, me he decidido a escribir en busca de algún buen forero que pueda echarme un cable..

Llevo varias semanas en busca de una buena fuente de inversión, y finalmente he apuntado hacia la plata (no por numismática), ante eso, me surgen cantidad de dudas, muchas de las cuales han quedado resueltas al leer los temas, ahí van algunas:

-Os ruego que me corrijáis si me equivoco:
He calculado que el precio de los lingotes de kilo es lo más rentable para invertir, y que por debajo de eso, la siguiente opción son las monedas.
Las ventajas de las monedas, son el hecho de ser más manejables y prácticas, pero también dicen las malas lenguas que las monedas no se pueden fundir, y por tanto serían más difíciles de vender en el hipotético caso de que el papel moneda perdiera en gran parte su valor.

De entre las monedas, si no me equivoco, he visto que hay varios tipos, según si son "premium" o no, he dado un vistazo a las de la filarmónica por tener un precio más asequible, ¿podríais recomendarme otras o quizá esa sería la mejor opción?

He encontrado decenas de empresas que se dedican a la venta, algunas de ellas, con buena reputación, incluso he visto que algunos foreros compran en Alemania, ¿qué podéis decirme al respecto y que empresas me podéis recomendar? (tanto nacionales como internacionales)

Tengo entendido que lo ideal es el tema de los certificados, ¿Los sellos impresos en el lingote sirven como certificados o tienen que entregarte un documento físico a parte?

¿Es una buena idea dividir la inversión en: una parte monedas y otra lingotes? ¿O me recomendáis algo distinto?

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra atención.

Un saludo!


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Sep 2015)

Sendas-antiguas dijo:


> Hola, Buenas tardes;
> 
> Quiero dar las gracias por la cantidad de información y recursos que aportáis, es de gran utilidad.
> Tras haber estado leyendo varios mensajes a lo largo del foro, me he decidido a escribir en busca de algún buen forero que pueda echarme un cable..
> ...



Qué malas lenguas dicen que las monedas no se pueden fundir?

Los expertos del hilo que opináis de eso?

ienso:


----------



## gurrumino (7 Sep 2015)

Tengo entendido si no recuerdo mal, (en el hilo de la plata se habló mucho de esto) que si las monedas no son de curso legal o sea, no están destinadas a circular como dinero no es delito ninguno fundirlas , pero no estoy seguro del todo.

Sendas-antiguas sobre el tema lingotes, la desventaja está en si lo tienes que fraccionar por lo que sea puede ser bastante dificil. Sobre lo que dices de la dificultad de vender monedas si se va el fiat al garete, sería iguál de dificil que vender lingotes, o mas si estos son gordos.


----------



## sakeo (7 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Qué malas lenguas dicen que las monedas no se pueden fundir?
> 
> Los expertos del hilo que opináis de eso?
> 
> ienso:



Qué no se pueden fundir? Qué me lo pregunten a mí que fundí unas cuantas de 12€ por unos 15€.
Poder se puede, de hecho yo lo hice. 
Qué pregunten en el BDE que hacen con las monedas de 2000 de plata que caen en sus manos...


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Sep 2015)

Vale, entiendo que se refería a un tema legal.

Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, Sendas _antiguas: En fin, le voy a dar mi opinión y que, seguramente, el amigo Arbeyna le ampliará.

No sé si ha estudiado bien el tema de la Plata, lo digo porque eso de "inversión" puede serlo, y no tengo duda al respecto, pero tendrá que aceptar que el plazo puede llegar a ser largo... La Plata tiene una clara tendencia bajista, aunque en el precio "físico" no se esté reflejando el del "papel", y no parece que esto vaya a cambiar a corto plazo, aunque nunca se sabe y más con lo "revueltos" que andan los mercados. Normalmente, la mayoría de los "metaleros" que andamos por aquí, solemos recomendarla como "refugio" y/o "reserva de valor", por tanto a un plazo más bien largo o si se "disparase" a unos precios que ahora se nos antojan muy lejanos.


Luego, tenga Vd. en cuenta que de entrada va a pagar un fuerte "peaje" y que se llama IVA... Por tanto, entrará en minusvalías latentes nada más comprarla.

Sobre qué moneda comprar, pues de acuerdo a su perfil, la que esté más barata en el Bullion y que pueden ser Philarmonicas y/o Arcas de Noé. También entrarían aquí las Maple Leaf, pero las monedas canadienses tienen un inconveniente que se llama "manchas de leche" y sobre las cuáles ya han comentado otros conforeros en este mismo hilo.

Entre monedas y lingotes, prefiero obviamente las primeras, pero bueno hay gente que opta por los lingotes y aquí SÍ que habría que fijarse en los tamaños, aunque eso no es especialmente relevante si sólo consideramos el aspecto de la "inversión", pero claro si se diera un derrumbe del Sistema Fiat, no sé si esa sería la mejor alternativa

Para compras, tiene en España al andorranojoyeria y se suele recomendar también a necho, que sirve desde Alemania, pero es español -creo-... El Dorado Coins. Y en Alemania hay muchas otras tiendas, pero además en momentos puntuales suelen haber ofertas interesantes en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros.

Respecto a si se pueden fundir las monedas es algo más que obvio y ya le han respondido varios conforeros.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, es un tema antiguo que he visto en el otro hilo de la plata, hace tiempo pregunté algo así como "qué pasará si otro material sustituye a la plata en su uso industrial?"

La plata en peligro de extinciÃ³n - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: No digo que sea imposible, pero es muy difícil encontrar un sustituto adecuado a la Plata y, además, tienes que contar también con el tiempo que requeriría para su desarrollo y comercialización. No es "fácil"...

Y te dejo un artículo sobre las múltiples aplicaciones industriales de la Plata...

https://oro.bullionvault.es/noticias-oro/usos-de-la-plata

Saludos.


----------



## Sendas-antiguas (8 Sep 2015)

Buenos días;

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

Respecto al tema de la fundición, entiendo que como metal que es, pueda fundirse a esas temperaturas, lo que yo me refería es al tema legal, puesto que "es dinero del Estado" tengo entendido que no puede hacerse, a no ser "destrangis"

Respecto al tema del IVA, ayer hable con un joyero que se ha dedicado toda su vida a estos temas, me comentó que una buena opción sería conseguir el material sin factura, puesto que pagas el IVA, y luego cuando lo vendes, tienes que informar a hacienda del dinero ganado con ello, y por tanto, se llevan su tajada, ¿qué sabéis de esto?

Al salir el tema del IVA, y al ver que la mayoría de vosotros recomendáis monedas más que lingotes, me planteé la posibilidad de, en vez de tener las monedas de Bullion, obtener las monedas de curso de legal de 12€ (creo que les llamáis k-12), sé que no es lo mismo que una de la Philarmonica por cuanto su peso no es de una onza, si no más bien de media, pero aún así, no pagaría IVA, y tendrían ese valor facial de 12.
¿Qué podéis decirme al respecto?

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra atención!

Un saludo y feliz día


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2015)

Hola, Sendas-antiguas: Vd. puede comprar Plata con o sin factura, vamos es de lo más usual dentro de ese "mundillo". Ahora bien, a la hora de "materializar" según qué cantidades, es previsible que los amigos de Montoro se interesarán y entonces SÍ que podría tener un auténtico PROBLEMA... No es lo mismo que comprar un tubo de Bullion, y mejor con factura, e irse desprendiendo de las monedas poco a poco. 

Otra "solución", si queremos un "mix" monetario y "platero", es tener k-12. En estos momentos parece la mejor opción, pero NO es la que solemos contemplar los "metaleros" que apostamos exclusivamente por el metal. Eso no quita para que tengamos también en ese "formato" y en aras de una adecuada "diversificación"...

Saludos.


----------



## Sendas-antiguas (8 Sep 2015)

Buenas tardes;

Fernandojcg, muchas gracias por la información que me comentas, sobre lo que te refieres, ¿A partir de que cantidades estaríamos hablando como problema?

Atanor, Muchas gracias por toda la explicación que me das sobre los tipos de monedas de buillon 
¿A partir de que cantidad se considera más adecuado tener bullion que k-12?

Quizá como mi propósito es distinto, eso hace que cambie la situación, os cuento.

En vista que todo apunta a que las cosas no van estar "como para tirar cohetes" a partir de este último cuatrimestre, mi intención es desligarme lo máximo del papel (o llámese dinero)

Como comentaba algún compañero un poco más arriba, la ventaja de las monedas k-12, es la de poder intercambiarlas en el supuesto caso que las cosas se pongan muy feas.

Entiendo lo del valor de plata, que las de bullion tienen más peso y por tanto, más valor como metal.
Pero, no todo el mundo conoce este tipo de monedas, sin embargo una moneda de k-12 (Española) en la que figura su valor facial de 12€, considero que eso es otro cantar..

Además, no se que tan fácil sería después intercambiar esas monedas, a no ser de entre las personas que conocen el tema, o venderlas por el peso de plata.

El tema de los lingotes, es simplemente por no tener cientos de monedas acumuladas,ya que, tal como apunta la cosa, parece que la plata se va a revalorizar y entonces puede venderse el lingote entero, (los mismos joyeros con los que he hablado me han dicho que no hay problema en eso)

Que sepáis que estoy aprendiendo mucho gracias a todas vuestras aportaciones

Os lo agradezco;

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2015)

Hola, Sendas-antiguas: Hay algo que no acabo de entender o cuanto menos me resulta incomprensible. Me explico: Vd. dice que quiere "protegerse" contra el "dinero papel", pero al elegir las k-12 sigue teniendo vinculación con el mismo y lo digo por su alusión al "facial"... Si se diera un "colapso", que por otro lado no veo este año, cómo cree Vd. que se establecería el "intercambio" de sus k-12... Sería un equivalente de "papel" x "papel" y el que estableciera el Gobierno, la UE o vaya Vd. a saber...

Nadie le puede decir cuál es la equivalencia correcta entre Bullion y k-12... Eso depende de las "percepciones" que cada cual tenga al respecto, pero los "metaleros", por regla general, priman al Bullion... Luego, hay otros más "entendidos" y que seleccionan, ya sea dentro del Bullion o del Premium.

Esa posible revalorización de la Plata NO se espera a corto plazo y le recuerdo que las Materias Primas están todavía muy bajistas. A largo plazo, ya cambian las cosas y NO tengo dudas al respecto.

Y las demás cuestiones se las ha respondido el conforero Atanor y que es otro "metalero" muy puesto en el tema como Vd. habrá podido apreciar.

Y os dejo un artículo que me enlaza con una de las cuestiones planteadas por Sendas-antiguas. Es sumamente curioso que los romanos, en este caso Julio Cesar, tuvieran más "cintura" para abordar las Crisis económicas que los actuales "McGiver"...

- Money: What Is It? What is Interest? What is the Wealth of a Nation? | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (9 Sep 2015)

Sendas-antiguas dijo:


> Como comentaba algún compañero un poco más arriba, la ventaja de las monedas k-12, es la de poder intercambiarlas en el supuesto caso que las cosas se pongan muy feas.
> 
> Entiendo lo del valor de plata, que las de bullion tienen más peso y por tanto, más valor como metal.
> Pero, no todo el mundo conoce este tipo de monedas, sin embargo una moneda de k-12 (Española) en la que figura su valor facial de 12€, considero que eso es otro cantar..
> ...



Me voy a tomar la libertad de contestarte:
El fin de las k-12 (por aquí también karlillos) es protegernos de una bajada del metal, actuando como un stop-loss. Tenía sentido comprarlos cuando el precio de la plata estaba más o menos ligado al facial de estos y se pagaba un sobreprecio que era el seguro. Ahora mismo pudiendo comprar onzas físicas a menos de 17€ no le veo mucho sentido. ¿Que puede bajar más la plata? por supuesto, pero ten en cuenta que cuando suba la plata deberás esperar más tiempo en las k-12 para recoger beneficios que en las onzas normales. Ahora si es para diversificar no digo nada, adelante.

En cuanto al conocimiento de las monedas de plata los karlillos los conoce poca gente también y no están reconocidos fuera de nuestras fronteras.En cambio las Maples, Silver Eagle o Filarmónicas son monedas mundialmente reconocidas. Si algún día vas a venderlas a un comerciante y este no las conocen sal de allí cagando leches.

Yo no compraría lingotes, pienso igual que Atanor, además las monedas son un certificado en sí mismas en cambio los lingotes es otro cantar.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un artículo que sirve para "animar" el hilo...

- El precio de la plata en bajada en 2015

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2015)

Interesante...

- Silver Price Forecast 2015: Silver And Deflation | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (10 Sep 2015)

Sendas-antiguas dijo:


> ... también dicen las malas lenguas que las monedas no se pueden fundir, y por tanto serían más difíciles de vender



Entiendo que este apunte va más por el tema “legal” de la destrucción de dinero que por el lado físico de destruir la moneda.

Revisando la legislación, no encontrarás delito alguno relacionado con la destrucción de moneda (si estoy equivocado, ruego se me apunte el art. del CP). Algunos piensan en el papel moneda como un bien común, pero mi opinión es que se trata de un documento privado, ya que para realizar determinados actos de disposición, no debes solicitar autorización alguna al emisor.

Todas las onzas van respaldadas con un valor, excepto las Libertades, que son medallas. Habría que estudiar la legislación de cada país, quizá el Gobierno Australiano no permita que se destruya su moneda, y una onza Koka son 1 dólar AUS. Aún así, entiendo que el “problema” lo tendría la fundición y no el vendedor de la pieza, en ese caso que sea él quien de las explicaciones pertinentes.

Por otro lado, todas las monedas son de curso legal, eso no quiere decir que puedas ir con una de 10 euros de plata al mercadona y pagar la cesta, quiere decir que si acudes al Banco de España, te cambian esos 10 euros por otras fracciones de moneda. 

Todo lo que lleve valor y denominación, es de curso legal, canjeable, lo mismo ocurre con las Britanias, Australianas, ASE, Maple, etc etc.

“curso legal” que suele confundirse con “circulante monetario”, es como si el Banco de España autorizase a la FNMyT a acuñar monedas de 10 euros y luego ese facial sea “imaginario”.




Sendas-antiguas dijo:


> Buenos días;
> 
> Respecto al tema del IVA, ayer hable con un joyero que se ha dedicado toda su vida a estos temas, me comentó que una buena opción sería conseguir el material sin factura, puesto que pagas el IVA, y luego cuando lo vendes, tienes que informar a hacienda del dinero ganado con ello, y por tanto, se llevan su tajada, ¿qué sabéis de esto?



Comprar sin IVA es un error, en primer lugar porque es la única garantía de que no le tomen el pelo, y en segundo porque hay que asegurarse que si se compra sin factura no se esté pagando IVA, es decir, que el precio sea mínimo un 21% por debajo. Puede resultar sorprendente, pero hay mucho espabilado que te emite albaranes y te cobra el IVA.

Llegado el momento de la venta, si no se tiene factura de compra, entonces Hacienda dice que no pasa nada y que no tribute por esa venta? Yo me preocuparía más por poder demostrar la legítima propiedad de ese bien que el tipo que me podrían aplicar.

De todas formas, Hacienda prevee esos casos, y te garantizo que el tipo que se aplica no es para nada ventajoso, mejor guarda las facturas. Y en caso de no tener factura.... supongo que ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer.

Por otra parte hay “mínimos”, sin superar los mismos, no hay problemas. Piensa en Ebay, todocolección, delcampe, etc, etc, ¿crees que todos los vendedores están fiscalmente adaptados a la legislación? Lo dudo....

Respecto a los lingotes, tanto Fernando como Atanor te han comentado lo que piensan, me parece que su opinión debes tenerla muy presente. Y sobre el tema de las K12, este Domingo en la Plaza Mayor, las monedas, en bolsita, perfecto estado de conservación, sin manchas, ni puntos, a 13 euros. Creo que el momento de esas monedas pasó.

------

Y bueno, qué está pasando con la Plata que está aguantando la bajada del oro sin moverse?

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 02:17 ----------








La Lunar de UK. No me gusta mucho, al menos no se dispara de precio, pero para Lunares las Australianas.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Bueno, la Plata tampoco está para "tirar cohetes" y me parece que se mueve más en función de lo que hace el Cobre que el Oro. En cualquier caso, tiene también una "pinta" BAJISTA, vamos de momento...

Hago también la colección Lunar de UK, pero es una que tengo que "pensar" y es que el "mono" no puede estar menos conseguido: un mono haciendo "monadas" y el diseño bastante pobre...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Sep 2015)

Pregunta de ignorante total:

Se puede cambiar por dinero una moneda de plata de un país, en el banco central de otro país?

Es decir, se podría ir al banco de España a cambiar Kookas?



Gracias!


----------



## Grecorio (10 Sep 2015)

Si pretendes que te lo cambien en euros por su valor facial habrás hecho el primo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2015)

NO, el Banco de España te aceptará las monedas emitidas que garantiza, como por ejemplo los k-12. Y en Australia imagino que SÍ te aceptarían cambiar ese Koala, pero por su valor facial, es decir 1 AUD y que no tiene ningún sentido, ya que equivale al cambio de hace unos minutos a 0,6277 Euros...

Creo que en México, no sé si todavía se realiza el cambio por las Libertades, que aunque son Rounds, se cambiaban por su peso en Plata de acuerdo a la cotización que existiera en ese momento...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Muy interesante lo que os dejo... Viene a confirmar nuestras sospechas de que hay "algo" alrededor de la Plata que NO "cuadra"... En los EE.UU. hay un fuerte desabastecimiento del metal "plateado" en el mercado minorista y donde se está pagando bastante sobre Spot sobre el precio que indica el "papel"...

Retail Silver Market Has Seized Up - David Morgan

Saludos.


----------



## amador (10 Sep 2015)

Muy interesante la nota de prensa.

Pero las curvas siguen indicando tendencia bajista, ¿no?

¿ Crees fernandojcg que de repente puede pegar un giro del 360º ?

CARGAMOS ??? 



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Muy interesante lo que os dejo... Viene a confirmar nuestras sospechas de que hay "algo" alrededor de la Plata que NO "cuadra"... En los EE.UU. hay un fuerte desabastecimiento del metal "plateado" en el mercado minorista y donde se está pagando bastante sobre Spot sobre el precio que indica el "papel"...
> 
> Retail Silver Market Has Seized Up - David Morgan
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2015)

Hola, amador: La tendencia de la Plata es BAJISTA, al menos en mi modesta opinión, y pienso que ahora está algo "estabilizada" porque el resto de Materias Primas han tenido un tirón al alza y lo que ahora "toca" vigilar es la evolución del Cobre... que también es terriblemente BAJISTA.

amador, un giro de 360º en la Plata, NO lo veo en estos momentos y soy de la opinión que esto se produciría antes en el Oro, al menos mientras persistan las "tensiones" de todo tipo y que todos, a estas alturas, ya conocemos. Ahora bien, si eso se produjera en el Oro, estoy convencido de que la Plata le seguiría casi a la par, pero claro me estoy refiriendo a una situación de carácter "extremo"... es decir, de que algo realmente importante se "caiga".

Estoy convencido de que veremos precios más bajos en la Plata, pero el quid de la cuestión es cuál será el par EUR/USD en cada uno de esos momentos, por tanto ya ves que doy "margen" a una posible caída... Y luego me temo que NO vamos a poder adquirir físico al precio que indica el "papel" y ya lo estamos viendo, de manera que con precios más bajos deberíamos notarlo todavía más en el mercado minorista.

¿Qué hacer? Para los que vayan "cargados" y deseen acumular más, pues esperar... Y para quienes van más "flojos" ir comprando sin demasiados "agobios", ya que estos precios a largo plazo parecen muy interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 Sep 2015)

¿Cómo veis la colección de 6 monedas de la Mint de Canadá sobre fauna salvaje?

Me sale por unos 140 euros en una Web alemana y me parece muy bonita en las fotos.

Pero como hay tantas críticas a la Mint de Canadá por las manchas de leche me lo estaba pensando.

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

Hola, amador: Está bien esa colección y yo la tengo, al igual que la actual sobre las "aves"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 Sep 2015)

Gracias fernando !

De las aves me falta el búho que compraré aprovechando el pedido, que ya la tienen.

Comprarías más de un búho por la revalorización ?

Sólo valen un euro más que el buillón justo al salir y parece que se revalorizan más. Las del año pasado de aves ya valen 3 euros más.

Saludos

Buen finde





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Está bien esa colección y yo la tengo, al igual que la actual sobre las "aves"...
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Sep 2015)

La plata tentando los 14$/Oz...resistirá?


----------



## timi (11 Sep 2015)

cuando suelen salir las nuevas onzas de por ejemplo kookaburras , koalas , pandas ,britanias?
hay un mes en concreto que salen mas o menos todas , a fínales de año?, o cada una va a su bola según fabricantes? ,,,, 
gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Puedes comprar más de un "Búho" si te apetece. Nadie te garantiza nada, pero de aquí a "X" años esa moneda puede haberse revalorizado bastante y eso sin ser nada del otro mundo...

# Bocanegra: Yo no creo que la Plata aguante en los $14 y, de hecho, NO podemos considerar que ése sea un fuerte soporte, ya que cuando lo quisieron "probar" lo rebasaron fácilmente. Sigo pensando que seguirá la estela del Cobre, a no ser que suceda un "imprevisto" bastante SERIO...

# timi: No estoy muy al día en cuanto a las salidas de las monedas, pero a partir de ahora tendrían que ir saliendo los distintos modelos para el 2016. Imagino que las veremos más pronto que tarde en los comercios minoristas.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Sep 2015)

Por ahí ya anda el kanguro 2016 de 1 onza a la venta, también la he visto bajo reserva con entrega en 2016.

Qué opinión os merece ésta moneda?


----------



## Los últimos españoles (11 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Por ahí ya anda el kanguro 2016 de 1 onza a la venta, también la he visto bajo reserva con entrega en 2016.
> 
> Qué opinión os merece ésta moneda?



A mi me gusta. Tengo prepedidas y como se bonita en mano re-pediré.
En el tema "revalorización", si cambian el diseño cada año creo puede ser buena a largo plazo. Pero esto lo tendrán que decir los expertos, ya que yo soy aun novato.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Sep 2015)

A mi me gusta el diseño, veremos en mano que tal es.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

En principio, este Canguro de la Perth Mint sale a un precio interesante e igualando la pureza de la Plata que tienen las Maple Leaf y sin sus posibles "inconvenientes".

Teniendo en cuenta la calidad de los diseños en las monedas australianas, este Bullion no tiene nada que ver con las mismas, pero resulta muy interesante y a futuro podría llegar a dar mejores retornos que otras monedas del mismo tipo.

Lo que quiero matizar es que es Bullion y no Premium... Otra cosa, es que con el tiempo lo vaya adquiriendo como, por ejemplo, ha sucedido con las canadienses que he comentado anteriormente con el conforero amador.

Y como "complemento" os dejo esto...

- www.perthmint.com.au/media-release-2016-australian-bullion-coin-progr.aspx

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Sep 2015)

Llamémosle "bullion bonito" jejeje...


----------



## timi (11 Sep 2015)

yo hace algunos días que me la miro , estoy por reservar algunas ,,,,ienso:ienso:


----------



## makokillo (11 Sep 2015)

Yo las Kangaroo las tengo desde el 93 al 2015 en PROOF, pero de estas en BU voy a cargar como un par de tubos minimo, es muy bonita y tiene un precio espectacular y de aqui a que salga puede que mas aún, por lo que... "that is the question" , hacer precompra al precio actual o esperar que salga y comprar al precio que este entonces? ienso:


----------



## amador (11 Sep 2015)

En una "güeb jalemana" ya tenían los canguros.

Las he pillado a 15.41 en el bajón de la plata de esta tarde.

Ha caído un tubo de canguros, los 6 animales salvajes de Canadá y un par de "búhos" que completan la serie "aves de presa".

Ah !!! y un par de "Monos" de la Lunar. Ya estaban !!!

Salu2





makokillo dijo:


> Yo las Kangaroo las tengo desde el 93 al 2015 en PROOF, pero de estas en BU voy a cargar como un par de tubos minimo, es muy bonita y tiene un precio espectacular y de aqui a que salga puede que mas aún, por lo que... "that is the question" , hacer precompra al precio actual o esperar que salga y comprar al precio que este entonces? ienso:


----------



## karlillobilbaino (11 Sep 2015)

Y los gastos de envio amador? mucho o poco? porque esa es nuestra gran lacra... jeje


----------



## amador (11 Sep 2015)

Si karlillobilbaino, es verdad, hay que mirar mucho en que web.

Algunas tienen los gastos de envío progresivos al pedido y no sale mal del todo.

Además acabas aprendiendo algo de alemán, porque la mayoría no tienen versión en inglés y de español ni hablamos, a excepción de la de Necho 

A veces les he escrito correos en inglés y no se dignan en contestarme. Los alemanes son muy suyos.

Cuidado con darle al botón "abbrechen" que es cancelar  y toca volver a empezar ...



karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Y los gastos de envio amador? mucho o poco? porque esa es nuestra gran lacra... jeje


----------



## alicate (11 Sep 2015)

Puedes decir por aqui o por privado la web alemana amador, gracias!!


----------



## Atzukak (12 Sep 2015)

A mi también me interesa esta pagina web! Merci!


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Sep 2015)

Me uno a la petición a amador para que diga la tienda, aquí o por mp.

Gracias.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (12 Sep 2015)

Esa era la idea de mi post, al menos que pusiese gastos de envio y si ya ha hecho mas compras 

Aunque suelo ser fiel a mis vendedores


----------



## Ulisses (12 Sep 2015)

Interesante lo que dice Amador. Tal vez sea el momento de comprar bullion.


----------



## fff (12 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo las Kangaroo las tengo desde el 93 al 2015 en PROOF, pero de estas en BU voy a cargar como un par de tubos minimo, es muy bonita y tiene un precio espectacular y de aqui a que salga puede que mas aún, por lo que... "that is the question" , hacer precompra al precio actual o esperar que salga y comprar al precio que este entonces? ienso:



Este canguro NO es el de la coleccion anual... :no:
Otra cosa seria no pillarlo... creo qeu es la continuacion del cocodrilo y la araña


----------



## Sacaroso (12 Sep 2015)

amador dijo:


> En una "güeb jalemana" ya tenían los canguros.
> 
> Las he pillado a 15.41 en el bajón de la plata de esta tarde.
> 
> ...



Según gold.de salen el 21 de septiembre.

Cuando todos ponen precompra... no es por ser cenizo pero me da que el envío se retrasará hasta esa fecha.

Por cierto ¿alguien es capaz de encontrar la dichosa moneda en la web de Perth Mint?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# fff: SÍ, esa moneda es la continuación del Cocodrilo y la Araña.

# Sacaroso: En el post nº 245 tienes el enlace a lo que preguntas. Y respecto a la "recompra" me imagino que es una forma de "cubrirse" por parte de los minoristas, ya que los MPs están en una situación bastante complicada...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (12 Sep 2015)

fff dijo:


> Este canguro NO es el de la coleccion anual... :no:
> Otra cosa seria no pillarlo... creo qeu es la continuacion del cocodrilo y la araña



No, si yo las que colecciono son en proof, estas son para "enterrar" junto a las filarmonicas, ases, arcas, etc  .


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Sep 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> A mi me gusta. Tengo prepedidas y como se bonita en mano re-pediré.
> En el tema "revalorización", si cambian el diseño cada año creo puede ser buena a largo plazo. Pero esto lo tendrán que decir los expertos, ya que yo soy aun novato.



Ojo! la tirada de esta moneda es ILIMITADA, y de eso depende mucho el interés que pueda despertar en un futuro.

De nada sirve que todos nos hagamos con un par de tubos, si acuñan tanto como se demande y así año tras año. Tiradas limitadas desde el inicio, Kokas, Koalas, Serie Salvaje Canadá, etc, son interesantes, este tipo de moneda es un riesgo, lo mismo tiene aceptación y se acuñan 5 millones, como que los coleccionistas no le hacen caso y se acuñan 200 mil unidades. 
Entiendo que por este detalle Fernando la cataloga como bullion y no premiun. Tiradas ilimitadas + precio bajo = alto riesgo.

Yo antes de comprar cantidad quiero verla en mano, quiero ver el fondo cómo está acuñado, la limpieza de la moneda, las líneas y si está libre de impurezas, si la moneda está "guarreada" paso.

Luego, no creo que esta sea la continuación del cocodrilo y de la araña, ya que esas monedas pertenecen a la serie "animales peligrosos", creo que es un bullion nuevo de la Perth, hasta hace poco, se permitía a la Perth acuñar Kokas y Koalas con marcas de Cecas, para no desvirtuar el producto, parece ser que les cortaron dicha posibilidad y en cambio les han permitido ir acuñando nuevos productos, animales peligrosos, ahora el bullion canguro...

Otro tema, las Cecas suelen publicar las fechas de salida de sus productos, y los vendedores aceptar órdenes. Yo sólo pago por lo que tienen "encima de la mesa" en caso de que ofreciesen un descuento por pago anticipado, me lo pensaría, pero... no veo lógico pagar un producto que aún no ha salido a la venta y que el vendedor no tiene en sus manos. Se trata de financiar sus ventas, de minimizar el riesgo de volumen a pedir, y tanto la financiación como el pedido sobreseguro, debería ir acompañado de un descuento, o así lo veo yo.

Qué ocurre si se compra hoy 20 tubos y por cualquier cosa ese vendedor lo recibe tarde, o tiene cualquier problema con la entrega desde su distribuidor? Pues que tú ya los tienes pagados y a esperarse toca.

Es un riesgo, que salvo rebaja en precio, yo no corro.

Ah!, y sí, la gran mayoría de vendedores son muy profesionales, si compras hoy la onza a 16 y cuando te la vayan a enviar, tienen esa misma onza a 13, te la envían. Pero no sería la primera vez, que se compra la onza a 14, sube la plata a 18, por ejemplo, y en lugar de las monedas te envían un email diciendo que por rotura de stock no pueden servir, que devuelven el dinero. Ojo, que hay mucho pirata, cuidado con las pre.orders.


----------



## amador (12 Sep 2015)

Buenas:

Perdón por tardar en contestar, he estado toda la mañana pedaleando y por la tarde viendo la etapa de la Vuelta que ha estado emocionante.

La web que comentaba es:

Heubach Edelmetalle

La daba en verde como disponible, pero igual tenéis razón y me toca esperar, aunque como no ponía nada de esperar pues le di.

Saludos


----------



## Sacaroso (12 Sep 2015)

Hola Amador,
es cierto que aparece en verde "pero" si te fijas más abajo ponen en rojo que no entregan hasta el 21/09 incluida cualquier otra moneda que vaya en el mismo pedido.

1 Unze Silber Australien Känguru 2016 Perth Mint | Heubach Edelmetalle

En esa web también he comprado yo y la verdad es que entre que está solo en alemán y que vas como loco rellenando todo antes de los 4 minutos que tarda en caducar el precio hace que puedas pasar por alto cosas importantes.

A mí me pasó que cuando recibí el correo confirmando el pedido lo pagué directamente a una de las cuentas que me ponían.
Pues mal hecho. Porque si hubiese traducido todo el correo me habría enterado de que era un correo automático y debía esperar a la confirmación manual. Por suerte no pasó nada anormal porque si no habría sido una epopeya aclarar el asunto. Lo digo porque, como tú, les mandé un correo en inglés preguntando una cosa y todavía estoy esperando la respuesta.

Va a tener razón Necho que si no les escribes en perfecto alemán no se dignan en contestar.


----------



## amador (12 Sep 2015)

Hola Sacaroso:

Ya lo veo, pues me tocará esperar unos poco días para recibirlo. No mucho.

Sobre la falta de atención al cliente por email de estas webs, me imagino que es porque tienen poco personal para ello, y el poco que tienen pues pasa de contestar en inglés porque quizá, aunque lo conozca, no lo domine al 100% y prefiere no contestar con errores.

La penetración del inglés en Alemania no es tan fuerte como otros países como los Escandinavos, por ejemplo.

Trabajan con unos márgenes muy apretados y para ello pues me imago que tienen todo muy automatizado y con el personal justo y el mercado de fuera de Alemania tampoco es tan importante para ellos.

Por ejemplo, me acabo de fijar en los márgenes de compra venta de una moneda muy popular como el soberano.

En la web alemana comentada es de: 237,99 / 230,57

Y en una famosa casa española de metales preciosos es: 245,56 / 220,32

EL TRIPLE (7.42 frente a 25,23)

Eso da una idea de la competencia y popularidad que hay en "Jalemania", y de la poca competencia y desconocimiento del tema que hay en Españistán.

SALUDOS





Sacaroso dijo:


> Hola Amador,
> es cierto que aparece en verde "pero" si te fijas más abajo ponen en rojo que no entregan hasta el 21/09 incluida cualquier otra moneda que vaya en el mismo pedido.
> 
> 1 Unze Silber Australien Känguru 2016 Perth Mint | Heubach Edelmetalle
> ...


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> #Depeche, en qué te apoyas para pronosticar subidas en plata? Coincido al 100% con fernandojcg, bajada progresiva a corto plazo, y a muy muy largo plazo optimista. Pero a día de hoy, y en los próximos meses, la curva es descendente. Me gustaría saber en qué te basas para tal afirmación.
> 
> Fernandojcg, veo que no vamos a discutir, Kokas para Fernando y Koalas para mi



Te respondo con este artículo que escribí ayer:

Lo que debe saber - La demanda de plata como valor refugio acaba con las reservas


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo el enlace a una interesante entrevista que le realizaron a Ted Butler y donde se os revelan bastantes cosas que desconocéis... Es muy interesante.

- The Largest Physical Silver Hoard On Earth (Part 1) | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Ibi (14 Sep 2015)

Buenos dias, es muy muy interesante la información que hay en el foro, se nota que hay nivel.
Sigo leyendo e intentando aprender lo máximo posible sobre este tema de los Metales, antes de iniciar el camino.
Lo único que tengo son dos monedas del BDE de la proclamacion de Felipe VI y la del Greco que me regalaron del año 2014.
Es díficil empezar y decidirse que comprar con tantas opiniones de cada forero, lo que yo tenía claro en un principio era plata para inversion, pero viendo monedas premiun ganas dan de comprar de esas también, es más mientras en los gráficos siga viendo tendencia bajista esperare a comprar monedas bullion, pero e cambio en premiun si alguien me puede aconsejar cuales son las que mejor potencial tienen así como que colecciones serían interesantes podría ir comprando algo mientras a seguir recopilando información, que por cierto, cuanta más tengo más difícil es la elección.
Gracias y sdos.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 10:05 ----------

mi intención es ir comprando con miras a dentro de por lo menos 20 años por si no lo había mencionado.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2015)

Hola, Ibi: En mi opinión, Vd. debe dejarse guiar por sus "percepciones" o, para ser más claro, lo que pida el cuerpo, ya me entiende... Es decir, si tenía pensado la Plata como "inversión" -y más a ese plazo de 20 años...- pues siga adelante con ese planteamiento y entre primero en el Bullion. Ahí puede elegir entre una amplia variedad y busque el más barato: Arcas de Noé, Maples Leaf, Philarmonicas... Al largo plazo al que Vd. pretende ir es difícil "equivocarse" y parece que la Plata es una opción bastante "segura" y -eso sí- si sabemos sustraernos a lo que nos diga la cotización diaria, aparte de que vayamos a emplear un dinero del que podamos prescindir. Esto último hay que tenerlo muy claro.

Respecto al Premium, pienso que al ser "novato" debería estudiar mejor el "producto" y después Vd. decide. En cualquier caso, al principio opte por el Premium más "clásico" y barato. Por ejemplo, las Pandas dan bastante "respaldo" hasta ahora, aunque no hay que esperar las revaloraciones del pasado, pero nunca se sabe... Luego, los Elefantes de Somalía, los Koalas y las Kookaburras. A partir de ahí, ya entraríamos en otro "escalón" dentro del Premium... y que NO es apto para aquellos que no conozcan ese mundillo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ibi (14 Sep 2015)

Muchas gracias por aconsejarme Fernando, seguiré estudiando el tema del premiun el manejo, cuidado, etc.. Clarísimo tengo lo del largo plazo en plata y el dinero que no se vaya a necesitar. 
Añado un dicho muy utilizado en el mercado y con el que estoy totalmente de acuerdo" El dinero está en el largo plazo".
Un sdo y gracias


----------



## Marina (14 Sep 2015)

Ibi sin olvidar que estas enterrando tu dinero durante 20 años con cero rentabiliad...

Y lo peor es que posiblemente luego no valga nada...

cantos de sirena.


Mejores argumentos tenian los que decian que el petroleo no podia bajar... a 100 era un chollo, y bajo a 80 (un superchollo ) etc...

Y el petroleo es un bien finitio y sirve para algo y el cenit del petroleo y bla bla bla... y ahi esta a 43...

Asi que el que te cuente un cuento sobre una minima garantia de aqui a 20 años sobre todo en cosas que no sirven para casi nada.... o te miente o es un tonto.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2015)

# Ibi: Haga caso a sus particulares "percepciones"... Y a 20 años nadie sabe lo que va a suceder, pero en pura lógica debería recogerse una buena rentabilidad...

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (14 Sep 2015)

> > Haga caso a sus particulares "percepciones".
> 
> 
> 
> siempre que coincidan con las mias...



snifffssss


> pura lógica debería recogerse una buena rentabilidad...



en pura logica inviertes en algo que no da rentabilidad y que no sirve para mucho o no al precio que supuestamente justifique una revalorizacion continua... cuyo precio lo marcan en gran medida los especuladores y los gobiernos...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2015)

Sigues tan manipulador como siempre... No puedes ser más INÚTIL y paso de ti... ya sabes que para mí eres "LA COSA" y los "metaleros" más viejos ya te conocen por tus fabulosas "contribuciones"... Ibi: lo dicho, haga caso a sus "percepciones", pero desde 
luego pase de este "proyecto" a "espabilado"...


----------



## Ibi (14 Sep 2015)

Sin problema alguno Fernando, yo cuando me intereso por algún tema, antes de lanzarme impulsivamente, trato de aprender todo lo que pueda, y para eso se lee y se pregunta y cuanto más pues mejor para mí y si hay personas como usted y otras tantas que pueden ayudar con sus consejos en este tema, yo encantado.
Yo se lo que tengo, lo que puedo hacer y como lo diversifico en los mercados que yo crea o estime oportunos y cuando lo hago.
Agradezco de nuevo sus aportaciones en este gran foro.
Un cordial saludo.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 19:58 ----------




asqueado dijo:


> *Comprar metales=tirar el dinero como pone alguno en algunos hilos de los metales en las etiquetas.:XX: Yo le aconsejo que invierta su dinero en entidades como Forun Filatelico, Afinsa o en Bolsa, en las dos primeras no podra, estan intervenidas judicialmente por estafa, pero bueno alguna quedara todavia para sacar buena rentabilidad.  Animo*



En los dos primeros totalmente de acuerdo que es tirar el dinero, pero en la tercera opción llevo unos ocho años y ahí sigo con el negocio jeje.


----------



## makokillo (14 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sigues tan manipulador como siempre... No puedes ser más INÚTIL y paso de ti... ya sabes que para mí eres "LA COSA" y los "metaleros" más viejos ya te conocen por tus fabulosas "contribuciones"... Ibi: lo dicho, haga caso a sus "percepciones", pero desde
> luego pase de este "proyecto" a "espabilado"...



Hay un botoncito muy util que jamas deberiamos de olvidadar 

Marina
Este mensaje esta oculto porque Marina está en tu lista de ignorados.

leer siempre lo mismo, de los mismos, es muy muy aburrido .


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2015)

Hola, asqueado: Aclarar que Ibi no ha preguntado acerca de cuál será la rentabilidad esperada en esos 20 años y que él tiene como plazo "objetivo". He sido yo el que ha comentado que a ese plazo es de esperar una buena rentabilidad y que tampoco tienen que ser esos 20 años, sino el plazo que va de ahora a entonces, ya sabes que la Plata se caracteriza por su fuerte volatilidad histórica, de manera que SIEMPRE es mejor "engancharse" a ella cuando parece que está "barata" o en fuertes caídas como la que ahora llevamos. En ese intervalo de 20 años es fácil ver precios muy superiores a los actuales. Por ejemplo, si echamos un vistazo atrás en el tiempo, en Septiembre de 1995 (-20 años), la Plata andaba por los $8,62, eso sí ajustando la Inflación para tener una mejor "visión"... Menos mal que la Plata no sirve para casi nada y no sé lo qué pensará al respecto la Industria que precisa de ella.ienso:

Bueno, está claro que la Plata SIEMPRE se podrá "materializar" y, efectivamente, mucha gente ha salido del "atolladero", aunque sea de forma momentánea, gracias a la venta de sus MPs, pero bueno para eso hay que tener una cierta "perspectiva" y que parece que no está al alcance de algunos "proyectos" de cualquier cosa...:cook:

Un abrazo y Cuídate amigo mío.


----------



## Ibi (14 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> *Pues si te va bien no pares :XX: tu mismo, ) es que la pregunta que hace de como estara la rentabilidad de los metales dentro de 20 años, es un poco dificil de contestar, solo te puedo decir que aquellos que compraron oro en joyas hace algunos años, ahora con la crisis han vendido en compro-oro y han terminado de comer a final de mes y han pagado sus facturas, nadie tiene una bola de cristal para decirte como va a estar ni la semana que viene.*



Perdone que le corrija asqueado, debe haber leído mal mi pregunta, yo pedía consejo sobre las monedas para inversión y premiun, cuales se suelen coger al empezar en este mundo, exponiendo lo que pensaba hacer de tenerlo para mucho tiempo, en absoluto pregunto como estará la plata dentro de 20 años, puesto que como bien dice, nadie tiene una bolsa de cristal, esa es la típica pregunta que suelen hacer sobre activos de bolsa jeje.
Un saludo.


----------



## Marina (14 Sep 2015)

Ibi dijo:


> Sin problema alguno Fernando, yo cuando me intereso por algún tema, antes de lanzarme impulsivamente, trato de aprender todo lo que pueda, y para eso se lee y se pregunta y cuanto más pues mejor para mí y si hay personas como usted y otras tantas que pueden ayudar con sus consejos en este tema, yo encantado.
> Yo se lo que tengo, lo que puedo hacer y como lo diversifico en los mercados que yo crea o estime oportunos y cuando lo hago.
> Agradezco de nuevo sus aportaciones en este gran foro.
> Un cordial saludo.





Desgraciadamente no todo el mundo es así, muchos, no quieren oir opiniones que no sean como la suya, y opiniones diferentes les crispan... (lo que evidencia la poca certeza que tienen en lo que predican)

Por otra parte si tu tienes claro lo que haces, ¡¡adelante!!! pero desde luego no por los motivos peregrinos que aqui se cuentan, donde solo se expone lo que una parte quiere pues otras opiniones son "pisoteadas"... (como digo , lo que evidencia la poca seguridad que tienen en lo que dicen)

Para ver la "seguridad que es invertir en plata u oro, " la plata desde hace 10 años ha subido un 120% hace 4 años habia subido un 600% y desde entonces a bajado a menos de la mitad...
(el que quiera hablar de un valor refugio con esos datos es que no sabe de que habla)

y esta gráfica es el mejor argumento:







o esta:


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2015)

Esa gráfica, sin ajustar la Inflación, NO es ningún argumento... y si nos remontamos al 1976 deberíamos llegar hasta la cotización actual, sino queda clara la posición "partidista" de la que se parte. Por otro lado, la Plata como el Petróleo es también FINITO, pero eso tampoco es indicativo de nada en estos momentos, máxime si como parece nos adentramos en una Deflación mundial.

En fin, la elección de un "valor refugio" la toma el poseedor de su dinero y es lo que yo hago con el mío. Y para sus "sugerencias" ya tengo la ventana abierta...

¡Adiós!


----------



## Marina (15 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Esa gráfica, sin ajustar la Inflación, NO es ningún argumento... y si nos remontamos al 1976 deberíamos llegar hasta la cotización actual



pero es que si ajustas la inflaccion seria muchisimo peor, una ruina totallll.
Lo de siempre, hablais como quien ha oido algo pero no sabe qué, ni por qué...








o esta:







A otras inversiones, por ejemplo la bolsa tienes que sumarle los dividendos que en 10 años pueden compensar una caida del 50% y mas... o suponer unos beneficios del 50% aunque el valor este estable...


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Sep 2015)

Ibi dijo:


> Buenos dias, es muy muy interesante la información que hay en el foro, se nota que hay nivel.
> Sigo leyendo e intentando aprender lo máximo posible sobre este tema de los Metales, antes de iniciar el camino.
> Lo único que tengo son dos monedas del BDE de la proclamacion de Felipe VI y la del Greco que me regalaron del año 2014.
> 
> ...



Hola

Mira, te voy a dar mi punto de vista. Allá por 1989 cuando la FNMT sacó la primera emisión en plata y oro de colección, me faltó tiempo para romper la hucha (no tenía ni 18 años) y comprarme la colección de plata en ambos formatos, mate y brillo. En 2002 las mismas monedas que había comprado 13 años antes, las podía conseguir sin problema alguno prácticamente al precio de plata. Ese fue el punto de salida, ahí me di cuenta que no toda la plata que había comprado “valía” para lo que yo pretendía, que era salvaguardar “patrimonio” como habían hecho mis abuelos y padres por lo que pueda pasar.

Tienes que tener en cuenta que la FNMT es una empresa, fabrica y vende, lo que no vende, lo malvende, por eso se pueden ver en ebay.de monedas de la Ceca sin caja, sin certificado a la mitad del pvp oficial. El margen con el que trabaja la Ceca es tan amplio que puede tirar los precios, no pienses que el precio es el mismo para el que compra una unidad, que para el que compra cien o para el que compra trescientas y además otros productos. Es muy difícil sacar rentabilidad alguna, en primer lugar por el alto precio que pagas en relación a la cantidad de metal y en segundo lugar, y más importante, es que no es un producto mundialmente demandado. No coleccionas moneda conmemorativa del Banco de Irlanda, ¿verdad? Pues....

Sobre el bullion y premiun, Fernando, como casi siempre, y digo casi, porque tenemos una guerra entre “kokas y koalas”, te ha orientado de forma adecuada, primero debes estudiar el producto. Si como dices, te dedicas o tocas la bolsa, estoy seguro que no compras o vendes a ciegas, verdad? Pues esto es lo mismo, salvo que aquí no se especula, al menos a c/p.

Recomendaciones? Bullion la más barata, premiun, Pandas, Elefantes, Koalas y Kokas, eso es básico, luego ya depende del conocimiento de tiradas, gustos del mercado, precios de compra, etc, etc, pueden tocarse otras variantes, pero siempre cercano a spot y huyendo de la moneda de colección (hablamos de metal, no de obras de arte)

Inversión a 20 años? Factible, no olvides que la plata y el oro lleva siendo medio de pago desde mucho antes que se inventase la bolsa, el petróleo, el ipad o el papel. Tan sólo hay que tener claras dos cosas, qué comprar y cuándo comprar. Ni todas las monedas son aptas para “reserva” ni comprar a lo loco es garantía de acierto. Supongo que como en el parqué, no?




Marina dijo:


> Ibi sin olvidar que estas enterrando tu dinero durante 20 años con cero rentabiliad...
> 
> Y lo peor es que posiblemente luego no valga nada...
> 
> ...



Marina, bienvenida la hilo.

La diferencia entre el petróleo y el metal es que el primero se consume y el metal permanece. Mientras que el metal ha sido medio de pago durante siglos, el petróleo lleva con nosotros poco tiempo. Mientras el oro y la plata son metales preciosos el mal llamado “oro negro” no deja de ser una pasta putrefacta. El camino del crudo está limitado tanto por su disposición como por su contaminación, el trayecto tanto del oro como de la plata, no se lo voy a explicar, estoy seguro que tiene los estudios suficientes como para conocer las aplicaciones, lejanas a la ornamentación, de la que ambos metales han sido protagonistas.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 02:44 ----------

Ibi, una pregunta, tú que inviertes en bolsa, ¿qué te lleva a interesarte por la plata en físico, si puedes invertir en "plata papel"?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2015)

Bueno, bueno... el "vendedor de humo" sigue sin mejorar en la "argumentación", vamos que sigue teniendo una opinión sesgada y manipuladora, más bien propia de un CM...

Dí más bien que no tienes ni idea de cómo ajustar la inflación a los activos o más bien que te causa "fatiga" hacerlo. A mí, no me cuesta nada y, posiblemente, porque llevo bastante más tiempo que tú en el mundo del "ahorro/inversión". Por tanto, conozco todos los "productos" que pretendas "vender", desde Bolsa a Bonos, pasando por las Divisas... Para que te enteres de una vez, ya que obvias siempre lo que no te interesa, tengo de TODO a través de distintos instrumentos financieros, pero los tengo sin gran convencimiento, no obstante creo en la "diversificación"... Eso no quita, para que EN MÍ CASO, que no tiene porqué ser el tuyo ni el de los demás, los MPS sean el mejor "refugio" que conozco o considero como tal y te repito que en el dinero de uno manda quien manda... Te confundes en algo: yo NO vendo MPs, muy al contrario, SIEMPRE he sido comprador, pero vamos si un día "toca" pues habrá que vender como cualquier otro activo y con la diferencia de que SIEMPRE encontrarás contraparte, vamos que una acción puede quebrar, y sé de lo que hablo en propiedad, pero la Plata física se puede vender y otra cosa es que el precio sea el que quisiéramos...

La Bolsa, Marina, puede ser una auténtica ruina y siempre dependerá de cuándo y cómo se entre. Me pones un mal ejemplo: la Bolsa a 10 años... Bien, en Septiembre de 2005, el Ibex andaba alrededor de los 10813 y ahora sobre los 9705... Está claro que la inversión en el índice habría resultado una ruina vs la Plata u otros activos. Si entramos en acciones particulares, pues más de lo mismo: Banco Santander 10,22 vs 5,01; Telefónica 13,36 vs 11,44, BBVA 13,41 vs 7,77. Sí, ya sé la "cantinela" de los dividendos y demás para justificar lo injustificable, pero ahí entra lo que tú aplicas a la Plata: mucho peor si te ajusto la inflación. Mira, te hubiera ido mejor diciendo que en esos 10 años se hubiera sacado una buena rentabilidad en los Bonos sin necesidad de padecer "sustos"...

En fin, Marina, éste es un hilo para aficionados a la Plata y más que como "inversión", como valor "refugio", Coleccionismo -no sé si tú sabes lo que eso es...-, etc. Desde luego, su creador te ha dado la "bienvenida" y él sabrá, pero dada su corrección no creo que deberíais tener problemas en vuestro debate. En lo personal, ya sabes que no tenemos ninguna "afinidad", de manera que no tiene sentido proseguir un debate que para mí no tiene mayor interés. Que no te gustan los MPs, pues estás en tu derecho y a otros nos convencen. Ni más ni menos...


----------



## Ibi (15 Sep 2015)

Buenos días, hace ocho años por el 2007 empecé a invertir en el mundo de la bolsa sin tener conocimientos apenas, ya que tenía pasta parada y un conocido me dice mete aquí, y estate tranquilo, bueno pues empece a informarme sobre el tema profundamente a continuación encontré un par de grandes profesionales que fueron mis mentores y comencé mi formación (ya es un mundo difícil operar con formación no te digo si operas por corazonadas, noticias etc...la ruina como le ha pasado a muchos, y conozco gente que a perdido carteras en semanas).
Asqueado yo he pedido consejo sobre el tema que desconozco (el de los metales porque ha empezado a llamarme la atención y más cuando veo las grandes bajadas del oro y la plata).
Cuando conocidos, compañeros o el que sea me pregunta en que mete su dinero y me refiero a la bolsa, lo primero que le digo que para entrar a este mercado hay que formarse y muy bien no vale cualquiera que te enseñe.
Primero FORMACIÓN, FORMACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN... después operar en DEMO como si estuvieses operando en real nada de locuras y tras testear tu sistema y cuando ya ves que ganas dinero de manera consistente osea un sistema que te de esperanza mtematica positiva, que te funciones pues empiezas a operar en real pero con un 30 % del total de lo que piensas nvertir en bolsa al principio y poco a poco vas aumentando tu exposición.
YO me formé, he testeado mi sistema, soy disciplinado operando como un robot, y luego está el tema psicológico que es el 80 % contra el 20 % que es el trading.
Hay que comprar lo fuerte y vender lo débil, nunca jugar sólo en una dirección, yo soy seguidor de tendencias, compro lo fuerte y vendo lo débil.
Yo cada noche abro el Visual chart en el cual tengo mas de 100 valores analizados y escogo mis operativas.
Para Marina, no invierto en materias primas ni divisas ni metales.... prohibidísimo para mi, considero que para invertir en ellos hay quetener por lo menos más de 10 años de experiencia y tener u trade record bueno ( haber ganado de manera consistente en acciones e indices).
Es más con las acciones y de vez en cuado con índices voy servido.
En bolsa opero corto y medio plazo con un dinero que no necesito, lo mismo quiero hacer con los metales en físico pero con un ínfimo porcentaje de mi capital ....si puedo diversificar pues lo hago.
Asqueado a mi me comentan compañeros, amigos y conocidos sobre valores en los que tienen pensado entrar, y casi siempre me van a preguntar por los valores más bajistas del mercado, y algunos en caída libre, y les dices de formarse como formarse y nada aquí la gentes lo quiere todo rápido y fácil, y la recompensa requiere esfuerzo previo.
Te digo que yo opero para lado largo con valores alcistas como Inditex, Grifols, Viscofan, Ferrovial de ese tipo en el mercado español también con otros valores de otras bolsas y en el lao bajista opero con valores como Arcelor, FCC, OHL, Sacyr... y suelo hacer bastantes etrategias de pares comprando lo fuerte y vender lo débil...luego el timing de mercado es muy importante a la hora de entrar en ellos.. 
En fin podría hablar días del mercado pero no es el caso... lo que quería es dejar claro que si yo opero en el mercado es porque me he formado y tengo mi sistema testeado ....es decir que tiene un buen trade record historico...y a mi me funciona voy retabilizando el capital que destino a ello.. .y por supuesto la bolsa no es para hacerse rico ....se trata de incrementar poco a poco ...el capital utilizado.
Mi sistema pierde muchas veces y lo repito pierde muchas veces..... pero gano más veces de las que pierdo....que al final tengo un sistema positivo ganador pero me ha llevado formación y dedicación ... como todo si quieres que algo funcione.
Pero me preguntas Marina porque invirtiendo en bolsa me ha llamado la atención el tema de los metales, pues empecé mirando para comprar algo de oro físico para guardar ...así sin más ya que ha bajado bastante vamos a niveles del 2010.... y empecé a mirar por internet sobre ello ...cayendo en estos foros ... tras leer veo pues el tema de las monedas de plata ....pues porqué no.... me informo sobre ello por eso estoy aquí.. y cuando crea que pueda ir comprando ya pues eso haré ...y para tenerlo guardado mirarlo de vez en cuando y si no son 20 años pues se las dejaré a mis herederos ...no hay más.
Si alguien necesita más aclaraciones sobre el por qué invierto en bolsa o por que me llama la atención ahora l tema de las monedas del plata que me pregunte por aquí o en privado, no tengo problema en contestarle.
U sdo a todos.


----------



## Muttley (15 Sep 2015)

Lo ideal es mantener una buena diversificación de activos. Yo le pego a los dos palos, metales preciosos en físico (Especialmente plata, dividida entre bullion y Premium, incluso lingotes y monedas de kilo), luego también invierto en bolsa con el mismo horizonte temporal que los metales, es decir mínimo 5 años y sólo compro acciones (no uso derivados ni trabajo con ETFs).

Como ejemplo, este último año los dividendos y el dinero resultante de vender acciones con bastante beneficio lo he destinado a comprar MP en físico y he reinvertido algo en bolsa. Otro año a otros precios y con otra tendencia podría ser al revés. 

No hay que obsesionarse con un sólo producto.
Eso sí...como en todo...usar el sentido común (me estás diciendo que una onza de plata pura en moneda cuesta 16$ lo mismo que dos menus bigmac?????...que trabajo y generación de valor lleva una cosa y lleva otra????) te dice en que invertir y en que no. Además la ventaja de los MPs es que se puede pasar por debajo del radar de hacienda muy fácilmente....y no hay muchos activos con esta característica.

Eso...usar dinero que no se vaya a necesitar en los próximos 3 años y que el último euro lo gane otro son las reglillas básicas.
No nos harán millonarios...pero nos harán descansar tranquilos.


----------



## Marina (15 Sep 2015)

Ibi dijo:


> no tengo problema en contestarle.
> U sdo a todos.



Cuentanos por encima q sistema sigues... 

Mi estrategia simple es.... 
Comprar cuando hay una súpercrisis y todo esta por los suelos....

En tiempos tb cuando las bolsas estaban muy altas vendiendo futuros. Pero es mucho menos rentable

Deje de confiar en valores concretos a corto y medio plazo pues en alguna ocasión me soplaron fusiones y caídas q luego ocurrieron y vi q hay tramposos y siempre tienes las de perder...


O comprar acciones a muy largo plazo con interesantes dividendos...
Bkue chips internacionales comprados en momentos de crisis...
NO IMPORTA ESPERAR AÑOS....

-----------------------------------


solo los peces muertos siguen la corriente


----------



## Ibi (15 Sep 2015)

Buenas Marina, lo primero yo he entrado en este hilo para aprender de la plata, no creo que sea el lugar indicado para hablar de bolsa, o eso pienso.
Lo que he expuesto antes en mi escrito fue para aclarar ciertas dudas y no tengo inteción de hablar de bolsa en este hilo, para eso ya hay otros foros.
Un sistema que uno ha trabajado, testeado durante cierto tiempo como comprenderas no se lo voy a recomendar a nadie, porque lo que a mi me funciona no tiene porqué funcionarle a otro, dado que es mi forma de operar y yo se como funciona.
Hay gente que los metales le pareceran una pérdida de tiempo y tirar el dinero, y lo mismo pasa con la bolsa dado que muchos han entrado y en poco tiempo han salido escaldados, pues por motivos varios, es lo que hay, luego pudes dar con mucho vendehumos que prometen rentabilidades brutales y sueldos mensuales operando en bolsa (mentira eso es para sacarte los cuartos y dejarte en la ruina), y hay gente a la que le gustan los dos temas, bolsa y metales.
Marina yo por mensaje privado te puedo comentar donde me formé y recomendarte algún seminario gratuito para que veas o te hagas una idea de como hice mi sistema.
Y aquí zanjo el tema de la bolsa por mi parte ya que el foro es de la plata física.
Y estoy aquí porque quireo conocer el mundo de la plata, nada más.
Un sdo.


----------



## Marina (15 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Marina, bienvenida la hilo.
> 
> La diferencia entre el petróleo y el metal es que el primero se consume y el metal permanece. Mientras que el metal ha sido medio de pago durante siglos, el petróleo lleva con nosotros poco tiempo. Mientras el oro y la plata son metales preciosos el mal llamado “oro negro” no deja de ser una pasta putrefacta. El camino del crudo está limitado tanto por su disposición como por su contaminación, el trayecto tanto del oro como de la plata, no se lo voy a explicar, estoy seguro que tiene los estudios suficientes como para conocer las aplicaciones, lejanas a la ornamentación, de la que ambos metales han sido protagonistas.




me alegra que alguien acepte opiniones diferentes en el hilo.

Que el petroleo se consuma y desaparezca es una razón más para que no baje su precio ya que cada vez hay menos y se consume mas (y ya ves de 120 a 40), mientras que el oro cada vez hay mas.
Y solo lo ponía como ejemplo de que algo puede bajar por "imposible" que parezca... ¿cuanto podra bajar algo como el oro que apenas tiene uso y que los bancos centrales lo tienen intervenido? Yo te lo digo... todo lo que los bancos centrales quieran...

(he de decir que el precio del oro (y por extension la plata) y el petroleo, a mi entender, están intervenidos)

Creo que la "idea" preindustrial del dinero se aleja mucho del mundo actual. Y desde luego hubiera sido imposible desarrollar la sociedad moderna... seria como viajar en burro.

en realidad el oro no era "dinero" sino un trueque... igual que podian haber usado sal, cobre, o monedas de cobre etc... (siempre que el valor facial correspondiera con el valor del peso de la moneda) pero eso es "trueque"...

Con el trueque sería imposible haber desarrollado la sociedad actual...

El dinero, como muy bien explico "luisito", no debe tener valor en si mismo, sino represntar un valor, como la escritura de una casa no es una casa pero la representa, o la entrada para un concierto no es un concierto pero nos da acceso a verlo, y tiene el valor de lo que cuesta verlo sin ser el concerto en si mismo. 

Entonces los que pretenden algunos por aqui de moverse con el oro como moneda, seria como que la entrada al concierto fuera de oro y valiera lo mismo que el concierto en si...
Lo que sería imposible ya que una vez terminado el concierto la "entrada" ya no deberia tener valor, y si tiene valor es pq pagaste mas que lo que vale el concierto...


hace unos dias escanee una parte de un libro por si a alguien le interesa...

Economía: Qué es el dinero, la banca y los bancos centrales,


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Reconduciendo el hilo hacia su sentido de ser...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/stunning-development-in-the-u-s-silver-market/

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Sep 2015)

Marina dijo:


> me alegra que alguien acepte opiniones diferentes en el hilo.
> 
> Que el petroleo se consuma y desaparezca es una razón más para que no baje su precio ya que cada vez hay menos y se consume mas (y ya ves de 120 a 40), mientras que el oro cada vez hay mas.
> Y solo lo ponía como ejemplo de que algo puede bajar por "imposible" que parezca... ¿cuanto podra bajar algo como el oro que apenas tiene uso y que los bancos centrales lo tienen intervenido? Yo te lo digo... todo lo que los bancos centrales quieran...
> ...




Estoy seguro que todos los que escribimos en este hilo aceptamos opiniones diferentes si éstas nacen desde el respeto, seguro.

El petróleo se consume, sí, existen las energías alternativas que suplen a éste, por no entrar en materia medioambiental. Sin embargo, ni el oro ni la plata han encontrado sustituto a día de hoy. No creo que haya cada vez más oro, se hubiera reflejado en los mercados y los estudios lo consideran como un bien finito. 

El oro y la plata siempre han sido considerados “dinero”, si no estoy equivocado, las primeras monedas acuñadas fueron en lo que hoy es Turquía, 600aC, piezas acuñadas en una aleación de oro y plata (1 a 4). Dudo mucho que 2600 años después se deje de considerar dinero al oro y la plata.

Lo que no tiene valor alguno es que te digan que un billete con determinado estilo arquitectónico y de color amarillo valga 50 euros, es una promesa de pago que debería estar respaldada por algún valor. ¿Qué objeto valor se puede usar como respaldo? El que se lleva usando desde que las primeras tribus entendieron que el trueque no era medio efectivo de pago y cobro, oro, plata y cobre. Todo lo demás, es papel.

----------------------------
Una pregunta, quizá alguno pueda darme alguna fuente más o menos oficial. Como la mayoría sabéis, los Pandas dejaron de acuñarse con la leyenda de la pureza y el peso este año. Me ha preguntado un compañero si en 2016 volverán al sistema anterior y si se sabe exactamente cuál fue la razón de suprimir esos datos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

A pesar de que soy un poco "pesimista" en cuanto al momento actual de la Plata, me acabo de leer el artículo que os enlazo y que me ha resultado curioso, más que nada por el "patrón" que muestra y ya es conocida mi afición al estudio de las "pautas" y que algunas veces se cumplen y otras no, pero normalmente se decantan por la primera opción...

- Silver's Route to $50 and Beyond | Hubert Moolman | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Sep 2015)

Mi particular visión de futuro en cuanto al precio de la plata es muy malo a corto plazo, hablo de los próximos 10 años, donde el papel importante que juega la plata en la industria podría cambiar drásticamente. A largo plazo, de 15-20 años en adelante, es difícil aventurarse pero como soy un osado me lanzo y apostaría por una fuerte revalorización siempre de la mano del oro. No habrá oro para todos y los que no puedan acceder a él buscarán refugio en la plata.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 00:57 ----------




Marina dijo:


> me alegra que alguien acepte opiniones diferentes en el hilo.
> 
> Que el petroleo se consuma y desaparezca es una razón más para que no baje su precio ya que cada vez hay menos y se consume mas (y ya ves de 120 a 40), mientras que el oro cada vez hay mas.
> Y solo lo ponía como ejemplo de que algo puede bajar por "imposible" que parezca... ¿cuanto podra bajar algo como el oro que apenas tiene uso y que los bancos centrales lo tienen intervenido? Yo te lo digo... todo lo que los bancos centrales quieran...
> ...



Creo que te olvidas de una cosa, y es el ego que desarrolla el ser humano y lo hace comportarse de una manera peculiar, siempre que exista una persona que quiera tener oro existirá otra persona que lo quiera poseer también hasta convertirse en una cadena sin fin.

Incluso haciendo un reset y empezando de nuevo volveríamos a buscar oro por poder y posición social lo que haría que se convirtiese otra vez en valor refugio porque no hay para todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: 10 años en la Plata NO se pueden considerar "corto" plazo... Te lo dice alguien que tiene bien estudiado el "producto" y conoce su fuerte volatilidad histórica. En 10 años tú no tienes ni idea de los vaivenes que puede tener. Si lo que vemos ahora en esta caída, que parece "larga", es algo que ya se ha producido en otras ocasiones y luego ha tenido una súbita explosión alcista.

Mira, ya puestos hoy a poner ejemplos prácticos: En Junio del 2003, la Plata hizo suelo en los $5,86 y de ahí no paró de subir hasta los $22,11 de Febrero del 2008, para luego bajar hasta los $10,23 de Octubre de ese mismo 2008. De ahí se dispara hasta los $51,67 de Abril del 2011... Otro ejemplo: en Julio de 1987 alcanza sus máximos de aquel entonces en los $17,45 y cae hasta los $5,95 de Febrero del 1993. Y ye puedo poner todos los ejemplos que quiera acontecidos en los últimos 100 años. Por tanto, nada nuevo bajo el Sol... La "lógica" de SIEMPRE nos dice que cuando la Plata haga suelo, tendrá posteriormente una fuerte alza... Y aclarar que los precios indicados son con la Inflación ajustada.

Bocanegra, a largo plazo la Plata siempre es una apuesta "segura" y esto es como en todo: entrar a buen precio y olvidarse de la cotización durante un tiempo que puede ser largo, por tanto emplear dinero que no se vaya a necesitar, aunque siempre encontraremos "contraparte", pero claro a lo mejor asumiendo minusvalías y que pueden ser fuertes según el momento elegido para la "desinversión". Por eso mismo, SIEMPRE digo que la Plata NO es para todo el mundo y que merece la pena dedicar tiempo a estudiarla antes de "embarcarse".

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (16 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bocanegra: 10 años en la Plata NO se pueden considerar "corto" plazo... Te lo dice alguien que tiene bien estudiado el "producto" y conoce su fuerte volatilidad histórica. En 10 años tú no tienes ni idea de los vaivenes que puede tener. Si lo que vemos ahora en esta caída, que parece "larga", es algo que ya se ha producido en otras ocasiones y luego ha tenido una súbita explosión alcista.
> 
> Mira, ya puestos hoy a poner ejemplos prácticos: En Junio del 2003, la Plata hizo suelo en los $5,86 y de ahí no paró de subir hasta los $22,11 de Febrero del 2008, para luego bajar hasta los $10,23 de Octubre de ese mismo 2008. De ahí se dispara hasta los $51,67 de Abril del 2011... Otro ejemplo: en Julio de 1987 alcanza sus máximos de aquel entonces en los $17,45 y cae hasta los $5,95 de Febrero del 1993. Y ye puedo poner todos los ejemplos que quiera acontecidos en los últimos 100 años. Por tanto, nada nuevo bajo el Sol... La "lógica" de SIEMPRE nos dice que cuando la Plata haga suelo, tendrá posteriormente una fuerte alza... Y aclarar que los precios indicados son con la Inflación ajustada.
> 
> Bocanegra, a largo plazo la Plata siempre es una apuesta "segura" .



Los típicos analisi/consejos para inversores perdidos q llevan a perder todo.

Cierto q no es mas ridículo q los q da r4 o tantos analistas q cobran barbaridades (por arruinar a la gente)

Luego están los menos... esos q nunca te dirán q comprar tf es bueno. Sino q te editan q cosas debes evitar
.
Una cosas es recomendar una moneda de plata u otra y otra es hacer de guru

,......
solo los peces muertos siguen la corriente


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

Ni puto caso...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Un consejo como novato y para futuros novatos que se pasen por el hilo estaría bien un pequeño "diccionario" con términos utilizados en este mundillo. Por ejemplo en el hilo de compraventa uno de los últimos anuncios habla de gr(grano) refiriéndose, creo, a g(gramo).
> 
> Un grano equivale a 0,06479891 gramos





Depeche dijo:


> Me uno al hilo también, me parece muy interesante de cara a la gran subida que va a experimentar el precio de la plata en los próximos meses.
> Muchas gracias.



Me parece bien bocanegra.

Por ejemplo, y atendiendo el mensaje de Depeche, "whishful thinking" o en español, pensamiento ilusorio:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pensamiento_ilusorio



> Pensamiento ilusorio
> 
> El pensamiento ilusorio (en inglés wishful thinking) es el proceso de pensamiento, deducción, conclusión y toma de decisiones basadas en lo que sería más placentero de imaginar en vez de comprobarlas, fundamentarlas en la evidencia o racionalidad. Así, el pensamiento ilusorio se apoya directamente en las emociones.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 09:56 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> A pesar de que soy un poco "pesimista" en cuanto al momento actual de la Plata, me acabo de leer el artículo que os enlazo y que me ha resultado curioso, más que nada por el "patrón" que muestra y ya es conocida mi afición al estudio de las "pautas" y que algunas veces se cumplen y otras no, pero normalmente se decantan por la primera opción...
> 
> - Silver's Route to $50 and Beyond | Hubert Moolman | Safehaven.com
> 
> Saludos.



¿Realmente no te habrás creído lo que pone en ese artículo nada riguroso, tendencioso y completamente manipulador, verdad?

Joder, _pa cagarse_... ::


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

Hola, Douglas MacArthur: Hombre, creer o no creer es una cuestión personal... ¿No? Ahora bien, si me preguntas mi opinión al respecto, pues si me lees bien, al principio del comentario ya digo que soy "pesimista" en cuanto al momento actual de la Plata y que podría ampliarse en el tiempo... Es más, en los hilos "metaleros", es conocida mi posición BAJISTA en relación a los MPs, especialmente la Plata, pero DE MOMENTO... a falta de ver qué sucede en el mundo y que no pinta bien.

El artículo en sí tampoco es relevante, ya que ese optimismo en estos momentos no se corresponde con la realidad. Su "interés" podría radicar en el "patrón" que presenta y para darlo como válido, primero tendría que hacerse realidad.

Lo que tenéis que entender, Douglas MacArthur, es que este es un hilo de "plateros" donde intercambiamos opiniones, informaciones, etc., aparte de una faceta tan importante como es para nosotros la del Coleccionismo de monedas, por tanto aquí hablamos o escribimos sobre aquello que nos gusta relacionado con el metal "plateado". Si otros foráneos quieren entrar aquí y leernos, pues bienvenidos, pero vamos que NO les estamos "invitando" a pertenecer a nuestro "mundo" y si me has leído en otras ocasiones, me caracterizo por NO recomendar la Plata a quien no se tome la molestia de estudiarla. Hablando en "Plata", me es indiferente si la gente compra o no Plata, ya que no tengo ninguna vinculación profesional a la misma. Simplemente, de una afición (la Numismatica) hemos pasado a una "ampliación" en la que unos pueden creer o no, pero comprenderás que a estas alturas de la película, pues haya opiniones que en lo personal me la traen completamente "floja"...

Sobre el "Pensamiento ilusorio", qué quieres que te diga... pero no te parece que ya hemos visto bastantes cosas en los últimos tiempos como para la gente siga con "pajaritos en la cabeza"... En fin, que comprar unos "kilos" de Plata NO van a sacar de "pobre" a nadie, al menos en unos cuantos años y para que fuera así debería producirse un Peak en el metal o casi...

Concluyendo, que cada cual gaste su dinero en lo que considere oportuno y mejor si lo estudia primero...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Sep 2015)

Marina dijo:


> ,......
> solo los peces muertos siguen la corriente



Sólo el el salmón y la anguila nadan contra la corriente, y ya sabemos cómo acaban, uno flotando y el otro en la olla




novembre dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Fuente oficial no se darte, pero en varios foros (en lengua inglesa) se comenta que el panda de 2016 será de 30 gramos y el de 2015 ha sido de transición.
> 
> ...



Pues no son buenas noticias, habrá que ver cómo son aceptadas por el mercado del coleccionista y por otra parte, el tema de que no lleven la cantidad de plata y peso marcado en la propia moneda, lleva a que se tenga que conocer algo la moneda (faciales y pesos)

----------------------

Ya en relación al pensamiento ilusorio o demás, bueno, como ha comentado Fernando, la mayoría tras años de movernos por el mundo de la numismática como coleccionistas, hemos dedicado parte de nuestro tiempo y recursos a estudiar y adquirir algo de metal. 

No es el resultado de una noche en vela o de una "iluminación" divina, si se cree en algo, puede que esté basado en percepciones personales, estudios, o simple intuición. Estas tres no garantizan de por sí el éxito, pero te digo una cosa, si el día de mañana, la plata cae al mismo precio que el cartón de leche, me habré equivocado, pero también habré pasado buenos momentos, habré conocido a grandes personas que si no llega a ser por la "plata" no me hubiera topado con ellas, habré gastado tiempo estudiando, analizando y buscando, pero no lo habré malgastado viendo la tv tirao en el sofá... Vamos, que me podré arrepentir por la "pérdida" de unos cuantos euros, pérdida material, pero buenos ratos habré pasado, que también deben ser tenidos en cuenta.

Pero como la plata, suba a lo que cada uno tenga estimado según sus cálculos e intuiciones.... las risas que me voy a pegar no van a ser pocas 

Cada cual que haga lo que considere con su patrimonio, a día de hoy tenemos la pequeña libertad de disponer de el después de impuestos, en 20 años quizá no sea así.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: En fin, me parece que algunos tienen ganas de molestar más que otra cosa... Desde luego, un ejercicio de lo más inútil, ya que a este hilo acuden mayoritariamente gente interesada en la Plata y pienso que ya están dentro de este "mundillo". Para ser más claro, supongamos que este fuera un hilo dedicado al Ajedrez y viniera alguien a decir que no le gusta y que es una pérdida de tiempo, pues esos aficionados le dirían en el mejor de los casos: "Vale y...¡Adiós!"...

Mira, tengo los "huevos pelados" de haber estado en los mercados de Materias Primas y me hace "sonreírme" la falta de conocimientos que leo cuando se refieren a la Plata. Y éstos que la critican o no le ven "valor", conocen la trayectoria histórica de, por ejemplo, el Cobre, el Hierro, la Soja... En fin, me parece que me dedicaré a "seleccionar" a quien le respondo con argumentos y a quien no. Total, quien no cree en la Plata está en su derecho, pero que no vengan a darnos la vara por aquí y si quieren lo tienen fácil: crean un hilo anti-platero o anti-metalero y Santas Pascuas...

La Plata, a largo plazo, como otras Materias Primas, son una apuesta "segura" por la simple razón de que se consumen y será así mientras exista nuestra civilización. Otra cosa es la existencia de unos determinados ciclos económicos y las Materias Primas están muy sujetas a los mismos, pero NO ahora, ya que eso ha sido así en el pasado y seguro que también en el futuro... Como en todo, la "rentabilidad" esperada vendrá en función de muchas variables y es que algunos NO precisamos de potenciales plusvalías, ya que "valor refugio" tiene otra concepción, al menos para mí. Aparte de que muchas de mis colecciones me van a acompañar hasta los últimos días, salvo que haya una necesidad extrema...

Saludos.


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2015)

Territorio Trading - Vida TT - Ideas de Inversión - Monedas buillon, una combinación de ocio y negocio


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Sep 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Territorio Trading - Vida TT - Ideas de Inversión - Monedas buillon, una combinación de ocio y negocio



Estoy de acuerdo que para pequeños bolsillos la onza de plata en moneda es mucho más interesante y manejable sobre todo a la hora de venderlas.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Sep 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Territorio Trading - Vida TT - Ideas de Inversión - Monedas buillon, una combinación de ocio y negocio



Creo que has pasado un tema por alto, cuando compras plata en el momento del pago ya has perdido un 21%, con el oro no es así. y un 21% de 16 euros, quizá no sea mucho, pero de un par de tubos maples ya tienes la diferencia entre el compro y vendo del oro.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Creo que has pasado un tema por alto, cuando compras plata en el momento del pago ya has perdido un 21%, con el oro no es así. y un 21% de 16 euros, quizá no sea mucho, pero de un par de tubos maples ya tienes la diferencia entre el compro y vendo del oro.



Cierto!!!...ya lo comenté en otro hilo que a mi también se me olvida el iva como al del artículo.


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2015)

Tenéis razón, he pasado por alto el tema de IVA, en el otro post doy una pequeña explicación, pero tenéis razón, aún así para gente con pequeño poder adquisitivo puede resultar una buena manera de ir ahorrando poco a poco en lugar de tener el dinero en el colchón o en casa.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

Hola, Depeche: El tema del IVA es algo que se ha de considerar siempre que se compra algo y en este caso la Plata. ¿Es eso determinante? Pues, dependerá de cada cuál y si se busca una opción a corto plazo, pues lo más probable es que se reciba una buena "hostia"... A ciertos plazos, y según al precio que se haya entrado, pues el IVA es irrelevante por los fuertes "latigazos" que suelen darse en la Plata y que propician que se puedan dar fuertes plusvalías y al revés si se entra con el "pie cambiado"... Aún así, hay monedas que no se inmutan y se revalorizan diga lo que diga la cotización del "papel" y ya pertenecen al mundo del Premium, pero donde hay que saber elegir y no vale cualquier moneda, ni tirada limitada, etc. Simplemente, los conocimientos que se tengan sobre la materia y la experiencia que proporciona el tiempo. A veces nos equivocaremos, pero también tendremos grandes aciertos.

Como "complemento" de Bancolchón, en formato Bullion, pues puede ser una buena opción promediando en las caídas o en tendencias bajistas. Luego, en las alzas, ya depende de cada cual "materializar" o no, a fin de cuentas cada cual es un "mundo" y no tiene porqué comulgar con lo que aquí comentamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (16 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Sólo el el salmón y la anguila nadan contra la corriente, y ya sabemos cómo acaban, uno flotando y el otro en la olla



Solo es una frase, ir contra corriente no es lo contrario que no seguir la corriente.




Arbeyna dijo:


> El oro y la plata siempre han sido considerados “dinero”, si no estoy equivocado,
> 
> Lo que no tiene valor alguno es que te digan que un billete con determinado estilo arquitectónico y de color amarillo valga 50 euros, es una promesa de pago que debería estar respaldada por algún valor. ¿Qué objeto valor se puede usar como respaldo? El que se lleva usando desde que las primeras tribus entendieron que el trueque no era medio efectivo de pago y cobro, oro, plata y cobre. Todo lo demás, es papel.
> 
> .



en este enlace viene de forma muy sencilla lo que es el dinero y lo que no... etc..
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0363-que-dinero-banca-y-bancos-centrales.html

Solo decir que el "oro dinero" es "dinero mercancia" igual que la "sal dinero" y otros convencionalismos donde se utiliza una mercancia como si fuera dinero. (que en realidad es un trueque)

El dinero es "una promesa de pago" por tanto no debe tener valor en si mismo... es un pagaré:
Como si tu a final de mes cobraras unos pagares que dicen: "pagaré por 10 kilos de carne" "pagare por 10 kilos de arroz" "pagaré por un bono de transportes" "pagaré por un viaje a paris un fin de semana" "pagaré por x comidas en un restaurante"

esos "pagarés dinero" son de papel y fisicamente no valen nada, pero con ellos tu te acercas a una carniceria y te dan 10 kilos de carne o un billete para ir a paris...

Decir que esos "pagares dinero" no valen nada es ridiculo pues con ellos te dan acceso a comprar todo lo que indican.. (y los vendedores estan obligados a aceptarlo)

El problema de esos pagarés es que si no quieres comprar "10 kilos de arroz" tienes que cambiar ese pagaré por otro "pagare de 10 lechugas" y es imposible que todos los pagarés tengan sus equivalencias de todos los productos....

por eso a final de mes en vez de darte "pagares mercancias" te dan dinero con el que puedes comprar todas esas mercancias y ademas puedes comprar lo que quieras a lo que te da acceso esos "pagares dinero"

Entonces decir que "un billete que te da acceso a comprar por valor de 500 euros" vale lo mismo que otro que te da acceso a comprar por valor de 50 solo por ser de papel es no entender nada de la funcion del dinero...

Es como decir que un billete de avion de madrid a barcelona debe valer lo mismo que un billete de avion de madrid a tokio, pues los dos son de papel..
SI,SON DE PAPEL PERO CADA UNO TE DA ACCESO A UN VIAJE DIFERENTE Y POR TANTO TIENEN UN VALOR DIFERENTE. igual que un billete de 100 euros con el que puedes comprar un billete a barcelona es menos valioso que uno de 500 con el que pùedes viajar a tokio.

El hecho de que los billetes de avion o de banco sean de papel no desvirtua su valor en cuanto ambos te dan acceso a lo que "promenten"...

Igual que un cable que te da electricidad no vale lo que vale el "cable fisicamente" y lo valioso es eso "invisible" que llega a ti a traves suyo que es la electricidad. y no el cobre del que esta hecho.

Pero igual que el billete de avion tiene una fecha, el dinero "promete" durante un tiempo, y luego puede bajar, subir, etc... igual que sube o baja la carne o el oro. 

Pero hasta hoy jamas he tenido problema en "cobrar un billete" y cuando voy a la carniceria el carnicero acepta ese billete, o cuando compro un billete de avion jamas se han negado, incluso puedes comprar oro....

Lo que no tiene sentido es usar el oro, la plata o la sal como dinero, un Pais puede ser muy rico y no tener oro ni sal, y no por eso sus ciudadanos van a dejar de "intercambiar" sus productos y servios... 
Y LO QUE SERÍA RIDICULO ES QUE ESE PAIS SE GASTE SUS "PRODUCTOS" EN COMPRAR ORO PARA LUEGO USARLO COMO "PAGARÉ" ENTRE ELLOS MISMOS... (en realidad se empobrecerian gastando sus productos en comprar algo caro para luego usarlo como "simple metodo de intercambio interno", tampoco podrían comprar cosas fuera pues se quedarian sin "dinero oro" para seguir intercambiando entre ellos, etc...)

Se me parece a viajar en burro, o cocinar con leña en un caldero...
(claro que alguno no entiende que valor puede tener aire por mucho que lo llamen "gas natural" que te llega a casa comparado con un buen trozo de madera para quemar)


----------



## marquen2303 (16 Sep 2015)

Marina dijo:


> ....Pero hasta hoy jamas he tenido problema en "cobrar un billete" y cuando voy a la carniceria el carnicero acepta ese billete, o cuando compro un billete de avion jamas se han negado, incluso puedes comprar oro....



Pero usted es muy joven y al mismo tiempo desconoce la realidad que viven otros países.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devaluación

Y tal y como están endeudados todos los países quien le asegura a usted que no caerán en default y se devalúe ese billete de 500 que tiene bajo el colchón. 
Para muestra solo un poco de historia:

Los paÃ­ses que mÃ¡s "defaults" han tenido en la historia (y no son Grecia ni Argentina) - BBC Mundo

Y ahora diga como hace para no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta??


----------



## makokillo (16 Sep 2015)




----------



## Marina (16 Sep 2015)

y tu debes tener algunos siglos... 
Por eso lo que dices es para asustar viejas... asustaviejas...

Estamos hablando del dinero como forma de intercambio. El dinero como dije tiene un valor en un periodo de tiempo. luego puede subir, bajar, perder valor... etc... y eso ya es otra historia, igual que hay buenos emisores y malos emisores de dinero...
Pero nada diferente de otros bienes... y productos... lo que hay que entender es las propiedades de cada cosa..

Por ejemplo en españa el dinero cada vez vale mas, aunque no te den intereses en el banco... ya que los salarios bajan etc... o te compras dos pisos por el mismo dinero que hace 7 años te daban uno....
EN OTRAS EPOCAS OCURRE LO CONTRARIO... es conocer las particularidades de cada cosa....


----------



## andy de paso (16 Sep 2015)

Marina dijo:


> y tu debes tener algunos siglos...
> Por eso lo que dices es para asustar viejas... asustaviejas...
> 
> Estamos hablando del dinero como forma de intercambio. El dinero como dije tiene un valor en un periodo de tiempo. luego puede subir, bajar, perder valor... etc... y eso ya es otra historia, igual que hay buenos emisores y malos emisores de dinero...
> ...




Ejemplo: Si todos los bienes que alguien tiene (imaginemos que estos son todos los bienes existentes) se valoraran en 100€ se podrían emitir 100 monedas de un euro para representar el valor de dichos bienes; pero si en un momento dado se emiten 100 monedas más de 1€ (ahora hay 200€ en total) sin aumentar el número de bienes que existen, las monedas que están en circulación no representan el valor real de los bienes, por lo que existen tres opciones:

Hacer modificaciones a los bienes existentes para incrementar su valor a 200€.
Sacar de circulación 100 monedas de un euro.
Darle un menor valor (real) a la moneda (50 céntimos). Esto es exactamente devaluar la moneda.

Si se emitieron más monedas es porque se necesitaba más riqueza y por lo tanto la primera opción está descartada ya que no se tenía con qué invertir.

Si se tienen en circulación 200 monedas es muy difícil decir a quienes las tengan que las devuelvan sin recibir nada a cambio. Por lo tanto lo más fácil es devaluar la moneda.​
Esperamos a que vuelvan a darle a la impresora.........o vamos cargandonos de lo que durante muchos años ha sido "dinero"???


----------



## Marina (17 Sep 2015)

¿y eso que tiene que ver con la historia?
lo mismo te ocurre con el oro o el petroleo si encuentran una nueva mina, o si descubren como hacer oro artificial o simplemente que los inversores miren a otro lado (SOLO CON QUE EEUU SUBA LOS TIPOS EL PRECIO DEL ORO SE VA A LA MIERDA)... o si el mercado no quiere tanto petroleo.... 

De hecho el oro o el petroleo en los ultimos años ha tenido unos desequilibrios inaceptables si se usaran como "dinero mercancia" nada que ver con el dolar o el euro tan estables... (TE IMAGINAS CON LA PAGA DE HACE 3 AÑOS HOY NO COMPRARIAS NI LA MITAD... O EL DOBLE EN OTRO MOMENTO DADO EN TAN SOLO UNOS MESES) 

El oro (por ejemplo se ha devaluado durante decadas, por ejemplo en 1930 valia lo mismo que en 1974) cuando los salarios se habian multiplicado por 10...

Si tienes ahorros a medio o largo plazo tienes que saber en que y como... y si lo tienes en metalico deberas prestarlo al banco para que el lo "preste" y tener buenos intereses.... (en los 90 se daba mas de un 15% de interes que triplicaba la la inflaccion)

Ahora ciertamente dan una miseria pero ante salarios que caen el dinero se revaloriza...

Si tienes ahorros tienes que saber en todo momento en que invertir y como... en argentina nadie quiere tener dinero... (pues el estado les cobra impuestos al imprimir dinero y devaluando) en otros paises nadie quiere tener viviendas para alquilar pues cobran muchos impuestos... etc...

En europa o eeuu no veo que esten imprimiendo nada ya que los salarios y los precios +- permanecen...


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Sep 2015)

Marina dijo:


> El oro (por ejemplo se ha devaluado durante decadas, por ejemplo en 1930 valia lo mismo que en 1974) cuando los salarios se habian multiplicado por 10...



Hagáse un favor y busque Breton Woods en google



Marina dijo:


> En europa o eeuu no veo que esten imprimiendo nada ya que los salarios y los precios +- permanecen...



::::::






Incremento de la oferta monetaria (M1: moneda en circulación, cheques de viaje y dinero en cuentas corrientes) en la zona euro. 
Y si le pongo también M2 y M3 se me va el gráfico al piso del vecino.


----------



## Marina (17 Sep 2015)

Haz el favor de buscar tu cuanto valia el oro en los 30 (o incluso mas atras y en los 70 y ponlo... (creo que en 1966-1970)
El motivo da igual, la realidad es que el precio se mantuvo fijo durante decadas, mierntras los salarios se multiplicaban... (ya he dicho antes que el valor del oro esta intervenido por algunos gobiernos y vale lo que ellos quieren)
o lo que valia en 1982 y en 2004... 

y esa grafica es muy bonita, pero ya me diras donde esta ese dinero si los salarios no suben y los precios tampoco... 
se parece mucho a un artificio contable..


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Sep 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Tenéis razón, he pasado por alto el tema de IVA, en el otro post doy una pequeña explicación, pero tenéis razón, aún así para gente con pequeño poder adquisitivo puede resultar una buena manera de ir ahorrando poco a poco en lugar de tener el dinero en el colchón o en casa.



Yo personalmente no hago mucho caso al IVA, aunque intento comprar en Alemania, una cosa es que no le haga caso y otra que me guste tirar el dinero.

Estoy con Fernando, quien quiera sacar rendimientos de plata física en corto plazo se va llevar una buena manada de palos, esto es para comprar, babear con las monedas un rato, buscar un cajón oscuro y echarlas a dormir durante largo tiempo. Llegado el momento de la venta, ese IVA nos parecerá ridículo.



Marina dijo:


> Pero hasta hoy jamas he tenido problema en "cobrar un billete" y cuando voy a la carniceria el carnicero acepta ese billete, o cuando compro un billete de avion jamas se han negado, incluso puedes comprar oro....



Marina, a lo largo de la historia se han dado casos en los que te acostabas con "dinero" en le bolsillo y te levantabas con "papel", se han devaluado moneda, se han retirado de la circulación, se han limitado la libre disposición del mismo (corralito).

Entiendo por tus comentarios que nos movemos en diferentes líneas, bueno, sólo el tiempo da y quita razones.


----------



## Marina (17 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Marina, a lo largo de la historia se han dado casos en los que te acostabas con "dinero" en le bolsillo y te levantabas con "papel", se han devaluado moneda, se han retirado de la circulación, se han limitado la libre disposición del mismo (corralito).
> 
> Entiendo por tus comentarios que nos movemos en diferentes líneas, bueno, sólo el tiempo da y quita razones.



1- yo no defiendo que los ahorros esten en "dinero", tampoco me parece mal si superas la inflación...
2- he respondido a ideas muy peregrinas sobre el concepto del dinero. y he defendido el uso del "dinero papel" frente al "dinero mercancia" en la vida cotidiana.

3- conozco dos casos de corralito en la historia... 
Como comprenderas las decisiones no se pueden tomar por las excepciones... es como decir que hay cientos de casos donde las monedas o los lingotes son falsos y por eso no se puede uno fiar de esa inversión... ES CUESTION DE SER CAUTELOSOS..

como si me dijeras que como ha habido guerras te prepararas para una, y claro te irias al monte a vivir y a comprar armas y reservas.... o PEOR una guerra atomica....

Uno tiene que saber el mundo en el que vive y los peligros REALES que hay...
y luego si quieres invertir en inmuebles, en acciones, en negocios, en prestamos, alla tu, pero siendo realista sobre los peligros reales y las opciones reales de inversion...

muchos de los defensores de estas inversiones lo hacen por pura ignorancia y con ideas fantasiosas sobre la realidad...

Igual que los que invierten en bolsa por puras fantasias... Eso no significa que incluso siendo ignorantes no puedas invertir a traves de bestinver (por ejemplo) y duplicar tu patrimonio en pocos años (lo digo por experincia)


----------



## asqueado (17 Sep 2015)

PERO ESTE HILO NO TRATABA DE LA EVOLUCION DEL PRECIO DE LA PLATA?::::::


----------



## Marina (17 Sep 2015)

Si lo dices por los consejos y mentirijillas q dicen algunos ... "la plata es una Inversión segura..." etc

Tienes razón. Eso es desviarse mucho del tema. ..

,......

solo los peces muertos siguen la corriente


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> PERO ESTE HILO NO TRATABA DE LA EVOLUCION DEL PRECIO DE LA PLATA?::::::



Hola, amigo: Mira, cuando hay algo que me interesa lo leo y lo que no, pues paso "página"... Si os molesta o incordia pues lo reportáis y que los que llevan este foro decidan, porque este hilo tiene un título muy claro "Evolución del precio de la Plata I" y está clara la intención de molestar, aparte del "tufillo" a CM... Y recuerda esto de Molière:

- "Las personas no están jamás tan cerca de la estupidez como cuando se creen sabias."

Un abrazo.


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Sep 2015)

COMEX futures trading has come to so dominate the price of silver (and now other commodities) that the surest sign of a physical commodity shortage, a rising price, is blunted. The price of silver is not depressed because of a surplus of real metal, retail or wholesale, or a lack of physical demand, it is depressed by a surplus of derivatives contracts.

The Coming Silver Shortage | SilverSeek.com


After Historic Decline, Silver Prices Rally Off Key Support | See It Market

Todo esto es humo, el día que los poseedores de "certificados" quieran canjearlos por el físico, ese día arderá Troya. Cada vez que me llega al email ofertas de inversión con empresas de custodia, se me hiela la sangre.

A ver si salen pronto las nuevas del 16 y podemos llenar las alforjas a estos precios.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Sep 2015)

Marina dijo:


> y esa grafica es muy bonita, pero ya me diras donde esta ese dinero si los salarios no suben y los precios tampoco...
> se parece mucho a un artificio contable..



En la bolsa.



Arbeyna dijo:


> Todo esto es humo, el día que los poseedores de "certificados" quieran canjearlos por el físico, ese día arderá Troya. Cada vez que me llega al email ofertas de inversión con empresas de custodia, se me hiela la sangre.
> 
> A ver si salen pronto las nuevas del 16 y podemos llenar las alforjas a estos precios.



El día que una parte del mundo ficticio de los derivados quiera convertirse en real va a haber una masacre del cargarse. Esto es imposible de entender para la borregada negacionista.


----------



## Marina (17 Sep 2015)

Pero si la bolsa esta mas baja q antes y la gráfica es radical...

Te digo q todo eso es mentira... esa grafiva son simples apuntes contables

Sobre los derivados...
Supongo w la mayoría son simples seguros...

Y no veo q nadie q compre futuros sobre el petroleo quiera q le lleven un camión cisterna a casa...

Por lo q se los futuros no se ejecutan pq cada día se compensan perdidas y ganancias y el quiere salirse simplemente cambia su oposición en el futuro.

Parece absurdo q la contra parte tenga q comprar petroleo. oro o trigo y enviarlo a la contraparte Q POSIBLEMENTE ESTE EN EL OTRO EXTREMI DEL MUNDO y es mas caro el envió q el propio producto.. 

ES MAS SENCILLO DESHACER POSICIONES Y COMPRAR EN EL MERCADO EL ORO O EL PETROLEO Q NECESITES EN EL CIRCUITO COMERCIAL MAS CERCANO Y ECONOMICO

solo los peces muertos siguen la corriente


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

Je,je,je... El artículo que enlazo es para "plateros", así nos aseguramos de no herir "susceptibilidades"...

- Outrageous Silver Speculation | Silver Phoenix

¡Ojo! que el artículo es bastante "extremo", y el autor ya lo dice, pero bueno por "poder", claro que puede ser y se dan unos ejemplos que todos conocemos, al menos para quienes tengan unos "mínimos" de Cultura...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (17 Sep 2015)

Ja, ja, ja. Muy bueno.

Como dice el artículo la hiperinflación no es descartable, así como la búsqueda de refugio de toda esa masa monetaria de fondos en los MP.

Y la FED que ha dejado los tipos igual ...




fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... El artículo que enlazo es para "plateros", así nos aseguramos de no herir "susceptibilidades"...
> 
> - Outrageous Silver Speculation | Silver Phoenix
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

Hola, amador: Pues, el mensaje de la FED es claro: ¡Agarraos los machos!

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... El artículo que enlazo es para "plateros", así nos aseguramos de no herir "susceptibilidades"...
> 
> - Outrageous Silver Speculation | Silver Phoenix
> 
> ...



 Sí, sí que es extremo, veremos a la vuelta de la esquina.

Pues el tema de los tipos de la Reserva Federal no está ayudando mucho a la bajada de los metales, no se... no descarto aprovechar hoy en lugar de mañana para unas piezas que les tengo echado el ojo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Creo que fue el pasado sábado cuando activé mi particular señal de entrada en los MPs y compré tanto Oro como Plata (en los dos formatos), pero "poquito" y en mi línea de ir "promediando". La "señal" la cerré el mismo lunes y ahora me dedicaré un tiempo a la "contemplación", a no ser que se dé una fuerte caída. Evidentemente, también esperaré las nuevas monedas para el 2016 y veremos qué precios hay y la tendencia que siguen los MPs.

Te advierto que comprar hoy con respecto al pasado sábado tampoco es relevante en compras de pequeñas cantidades y ya te comentamos recientemente que hay que fijarse también en el cambio del par EUR/USD. Y la subida de ayer en los MPs estuvo acompañada también por la apreciación del EUR y que hace unos minutos andaba por encima de los 1,14...

Ya nos dirás que has decidido...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (18 Sep 2015)

saludos a todos , yo el fin de semana pasado compre algo de plata y unos soberanos ,,,, con la subida de esta semana , esperare unos días mas y seguiré incrementando mi exposición a mp's.:X:X


----------



## horik (19 Sep 2015)

Yo también pille 20oz la semana pasada, para mi ha sido la compra mas grande que he hecho.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2015)

¿20 Oz? Hombre, me imagino que no hablamos de la Plata, pero si es el "otro" metal muy claro lo tienes... Nada que decir, ya que me caracterizo por respetar las decisiones de aquellos que hacen lo que creen más conveniente con su dinero, pero me reafirmo en que lo tienes bastante CLARO. Y no lo digo por la cantidad, ya que yo asesoro a algunos particulares -amigos, quede claro...- y les he visto comprar cantidades ciertamente importantes.

En cualquier caso, desearte Suerte y me consta que eres un buen "metalero", por tanto conocimientos e información no te faltan. Es curioso como algunos hemos coincidido en el "tempo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Creo que fue el pasado sábado cuando activé mi particular señal de entrada en los MPs y compré tanto Oro como Plata (en los dos formatos), pero "poquito" y en mi línea de ir "promediando". La "señal" la cerré el mismo lunes y ahora me dedicaré un tiempo a la "contemplación", a no ser que se dé una fuerte caída. Evidentemente, también esperaré las nuevas monedas para el 2016 y veremos qué precios hay y la tendencia que siguen los MPs.
> 
> Te advierto que comprar hoy con respecto al pasado sábado tampoco es relevante en compras de pequeñas cantidades y ya te comentamos recientemente que hay que fijarse también en el cambio del par EUR/USD. Y la subida de ayer en los MPs estuvo acompañada también por la apreciación del EUR y que hace unos minutos andaba por encima de los 1,14...
> 
> ...



El "problema" es que yo no me planteo comprar X onzas, sino que cuando dispongo de un efectivo interesante veo cuántas onzas puedo llevarme. Me voy a la cama y al día siguiente esa cantidad, bien por la subida, bien por el tema $€, me baja la cantidad de monedas para el mismo efectivo.

Y yo por 5 onzas ya me "revelo" 

El 11S pasado, aprovechando una tienda física donde resido, compré algo de oro, pero para la plata, debemos mirar fuera, aquí los precios son de escándalo.

Veremos esta semana cómo marcha el tema, y si no, pues nada, a seguir haciendo "hucha".

Por cierto, hoy me llegó la foto del nuevo Elefante, interesante eso de los cuatro nueves, ya como las canadienses.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Bueno, tú no dejas de hacer lo que yo suelo hacer cuando compro un "activo" -el que sea...-: me convence el "producto" y tengo la "pasta", pues lo compro e intento optimizar el precio de entrada, pero eso tampoco me condiciona ya que sé cómo funcionan los "mercados". Lo que hoy puede parecer "barato", mañana ya no no lo es tanto... Y, Arbeyna, si te digo la verdad, es tremendamente complicado acertar el "timing" y está claro que no lo acertamos en nuestras compras de hace pocos años... ¿No? Aunque esto no deja de ser relativo si tenemos en cuenta al plazo que solemos ir la mayoría de los "plateros", pero también no es menos cierto que algunos están ahí por "obligación" dada la caída de los precios. Tampoco vamos a engañar a nadie y para eso ya están los CM que pululan por este foro.

Me ha gustado la moneda del Elefante de Somalía 2016 y también que incorporen la misma pureza que las canadienses y siguiendo la línea de los últimos Canguros de la Perth Mint. Si esto sigue así, las Maple Leaf van a tener una competencia muy interesante, porque diseño por diseño NO hay color...

Quizás, como ya ando bastante bien posicionado en el Bullion, mis compras futuras las subiré un "peldaño" hacia las monedas con más Premium, pero sin excesivo precio, como pueden ser estos "Elefantes"... sin olvidar las Pandas y que parecen una de las mejores opciones.

Y aprovecho para dejar este interesante artículo...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/silver-investors-why-this-next-financial-crisis-is-different/

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... es tremendamente complicado acertar el "timing" y está claro que no lo acertamos en nuestras compras de hace pocos años... ¿No?



Pues tienes toda la razón, aparte que es prácticamente imposible dar con el precio suelo (sería lo mismo que adivinar los 6 números de la primitiva) desde hace años es muy complicado tener seguridad alguna de si se está o no "tirando" a corto el dinero.

Recuerdo en 2007 cuando en cualquier convención podías comprar bolsitas con duros (BC máximo, imagina la pieza) a precio de plata, luego llegó lo que todos sabemos. Qué pena que algunos o muchos, se fijaran en estas cosas, con lo cómodo que estábamos cuatro frikis con nuestras monedas 

Respecto al Elefante, no se qué tiene esta moneda, pero ni tu Koka, ni mi Koala, la revalorización de esta pieza es muy interesante, habrá que estudiar un poco sobre ella, no creo que destrone al Panda, aunque el tema de la leyenda y el posible cambio de peso, hagan mella, bien sabes que los coleccionistas no son amigos de muchos cambios, iremos viendo.

Y sí, cuatro nueves, competencia directa a las Canadienses, y no muy subida de precio, a tener muy en cuenta.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Sep 2015)

Hola, un saludo a todos los que leen este subforo. Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro del oro y ahora el de la plata. Hay algo que no terminó de entender y es que como es posible que un país tan destruido como Somalia es capaz de emitir con regularidad estas monedas de plata. Donde las acuñan? En Somalia? Quien se embolsa el beneficio de esta plata? 
Un saludo a todos


----------



## timi (20 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> El "problema" es que yo no me planteo comprar X onzas, sino que cuando dispongo de un efectivo interesante veo cuántas onzas puedo llevarme. Me voy a la cama y al día siguiente esa cantidad, bien por la subida, bien por el tema $€, me baja la cantidad de monedas para el mismo efectivo.
> 
> Y yo por 5 onzas ya me "revelo"
> 
> ...





hace unas semanas compre algunas del 2015 y 2 tienen unas pequeñas manchas de " leche " , son muy pequeñas las manchas , es normal ? , no se si al comprarlas ya las tenían , lo he observado a los 15 días ,,,, ahora no les puedo sacar fotos , ya las tengo guardadas y envasadas al vacío ,,,,
la idea es comprar las del 2016 ,,, ya iréis avisando cuando salen las nuevas 

saludos


----------



## makokillo (20 Sep 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, un saludo a todos los que leen este subforo. Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro del oro y ahora el de la plata. Hay algo que no terminó de entender y es que como es posible que un país tan destruido como Somalia es capaz de emitir con regularidad estas monedas de plata. Donde las acuñan? En Somalia? Quien se embolsa el beneficio de esta plata?
> Un saludo a todos



Somalian African Wildlife Serie

Nombre: Somalian African Wildlife 
Año: 2004 hasta la actualidad
Valor facial: 100 Chelines
Metal: Plata 999 milésimas
Peso: 1oz Troy 31,1 Grs
Tamaño: 39 mm
Ceca: Bavarian State Mint 
Tirada: Menos de 5.000 unidades en calidad proof y hasta 1.000.000 en BU
Acabado: Proof y BU

El elefante africano
El elefante africano es uno de los animales terrestres más majestuosos que todavía camina por la faz de la Tierra, muy diestro, con una aguda inteligencia y una gran memoria. Los elefantes son animales inconfundibles, con largos colmillos de marfil, orejas grandes adaptadas para irradiar calor en ambientes tropicales y subtropicales, cuerpos voluminosos, sin pelo, con una gruesa piel de tres pulgadas y un extraño apéndice llamado trompa. Los seres humanos han tenido un gran interés por estos animales desde la antigüedad, y no es difícil imaginar por qué.
Los cartagineses hicieron uso de los elefantes en la guerra, al igual que los Estados sucesores que siguieron a la caída del imperio de Alejandro Magno. Estos elefantes eran de una subespecie del elefante africano, un poco más pequeños y más dóciles, pero ilustran la fascinación de la humanidad por los elefantes y sus esfuerzos para hacer uso su fuerza en la guerra y en el trabajo.
De ser un formidable arma, el elefante se convirtió en una atracción de circo, y ahora es una especie en peligro de extinción, asesinados y saqueados por su marfil. Sin embargo, el elefante sigue siendo la más espectacular criatura de las que se encuentran en África, superando incluso a los leones, jirafas, gorilas y rinocerontes como la criatura más singular de este continente tropical. El elefante africano de Bush es la especie de elefantes más grandes en el mundo, con un peso de hasta diez toneladas (9.000 kilogramos) y 4 metros de altura.

Sobre la serie
La acuñación de la serie de monedas “Somalian African Wildlife“ está envuelta en un halo de historias misteriosas debido a su condición incierta como moneda de curso legal. Es posible que sean monedas autorizadas e igualmente posible que se trate de medallas al no ser autorizadas por las autoridades de Somalia. Debido a la devastación por la guerra, la piratería, la miseria , la pobreza y por los conflictos entre las distintas facciones políticas, se hace imposible determinar un Gobierno legitimo en Somalia y si este autorizó o no la acuñación de estas monedas. Hay una carta de autorización del gobierno en poder de la Casa de la Moneda del Estado de Baviera, el productor de estas monedas, pero el funcionario que la autoriza, Babatunde Bobulobolou, podría ser perfectamente ficticio. Otra carta, de Bashir Issa Gobernador del Banco Central de Somalia, niega enérgicamente que la serie de la fauna africana tenga una posición oficial o legal alguna. Sin embargo, este hombre no ha sido gobernador del Banco Central de Somalia al menos en los últimos cuarenta años. Es posible que el propio Estado Casa de Moneda de Baviera decidiera acuñar las monedas y cogió Somalia, más o menos al azar, como el país de origen. En resumen, la serie de la fauna africana pueda ser nada más que medallas de plata muy elegantes emitidas por una ceca privada, en lugar de moneda de curso legal.
A pesar de su extraña procedencia que puede no tener nada que ver con Somalia, aparte del nombre y la imagen general de la fauna africana, la serie “Somalian African Wildlife“ son monedas de alta calidad, acuñadas por una de las Cecas mas profesionales de Europa, con las técnicas más modernas, y cuentan con magnífico diseño. El toque de misterio sumado a la alta calidad de las monedas hace que los coleccionistas den un valor a la serie muy por encima del precio del spot del metal, incluso los estadounidenses, que por lo general se centran en sus Silver Eagles y, en menor medida, las maples canadienses, compran masivamente los elefantes de plata somalíes. Puede ser difícil de obtener monedas de años anteriores, estos objetos numismáticos aprecian rápidamente su valor.

Características de la serie de monedas “Somalian African Wildlife“
La serie somalí de fauna africana está acuñada por la Bavarian State Mint en Munich, Alemania y existe desde 2004 hasta 2014 y todas están dedicadas al elefante somalí. Son monedas de tamaño estándar (monedas bullion de plata) de 39 mm de diámetro y un peso de 1 onza troy (31,1 gramos) de 99,9% de plata pura. Están acuñadas con los más altos estándares modernos, con un hermoso acabado proof, y con imágenes nítidas y muy detalladas. No hay datos oficiales sobre las tiradas de la serie del elefante somalí pero se supone que los primeros años, hasta 2008, fueron relativamente cortas, no mas de 5000 unidades por año y eran encapsuladas en la ceca individualmente, sin embargo debido a su gran popularidad a partir de 2008 las tiradas de estas monedas crecieron sustancialmente hasta mas de 1.000.000 de ejemplares por año y envasadas en tubos de 20 unidades por lo que se hicieron mas propensas a los arañazos en su superficie. 

El anverso de las monedas ha permanecido sin cambios desde la versión inicial en 2004: el escudo de armas de Somalia, que fue adoptado el 10 de octubre 1956. Representa un escudo rayado con una estrella en el centro con un leopardo a cada lado y bajo el escudo y los leopardos una cinta sobre un par de lanzas cruzadas y dos hojas de palma. La leyenda "República de Somalia", el año y "100 chelines" completan la presentación.

El reverso de todas las monedas de plata de la serie lleva la imagen de uno o más elefantes africanos, así como las leyendas "African Wildlife" y "Elephant - 1 oz Ag 999".


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

Hola, timi: No es lo más usual, pero las manchas de leche también aparecen en los Elefantes de Somalía... Que yo sepa, al menos desde mi experiencia personal, las que de momento son "inmunes" son las Koakaburras, Lunares, Koalas y, lógicamente, las más deseadas: las Pandas. Lo mismo para aquellas monedas que suelen tener un mayor Premium y que tienen unas tiradas pequeñas y, por tanto, una elaboración más cuidada.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Sep 2015)

Makokillo gracias por la info, no tenía ni idea. Ósea que de Somalia sólo tiene el nombre y la imagen del elefante...


----------



## Tichy (20 Sep 2015)

El elefante del 2016 es prácticamente la imagen especular de el de 2009.

A mí me gustan mucho los elefantes de Somalia, tienen una relación calidad-precio muy ventajosa. En cuanto a las manchas de leche, tocaré madera, pero todavía estoy por encontrar la primera (y tengo unos cuantos). Nada que ver con las canadienses, ayer mismo me llevé un nuevo disgusto con algunas que tenía encapsuladas y expuestas, hasta hace poco limpias de manchas de leche, y ya les habían aparecido. Espero que no sea por el cuarto "9", dicen que no tienen que ver sino que es por el proceso de elaboración, pero a ver que pasa ahora con los elefantes nuevos (y el canguro australiano nuevo, que también va a ser .9999).


----------



## makokillo (20 Sep 2015)

Tichy dijo:


> El elefante del 2016 es prácticamente la imagen especular de el de 2009.



Efectivamente, parece la imagen reflejada, solo que la de 2009 es un atardecer en la sabana y la de 2016 parece un amanecer,


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Sep 2015)

jejeje, atardecer, amanecer, la luna quizá, en la sabana africana, un elefante...a este ritmo pueden sacar incluso dos al año


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Características de la serie de monedas “Somalian African Wildlife“
> La serie somalí de fauna africana está acuñada por la Bavarian State Mint en Munich, Alemania y existe desde 2004 hasta 2014 y todas están dedicadas al elefante somalí.



Así es, antes el Elefante era de Zambia, ahora no recuerdo dónde leí que la Ceca Bávara tuvo problemas con Zambia y decidieron "firmar" acuerdo con Somalia. Vete tú a saber si como dices, el acuerdo existe y de ser así, quién lo firmó.

Este caso es semejante al de la Tortuga, antes Fiji y desde 2014 Niue.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2015 at 01:16 ----------




timi dijo:


> hace unas semanas compre algunas del 2015 y 2 tienen unas pequeñas manchas de " leche " , son muy pequeñas las manchas , es normal ? , no se si al comprarlas ya las tenían , lo he observado a los 15 días ,,,, ahora no les puedo sacar fotos , ya las tengo guardadas y envasadas al vacío ,,,,
> la idea es comprar las del 2016 ,,, ya iréis avisando cuando salen las nuevas
> 
> saludos



Yo tengo unas pocas del 2013 con manchas de leche, pero son puntitos, nada del manchurron que salen en algunas Canadienses.


----------



## Tichy (21 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Yo tengo unas pocas del 2013 con manchas de leche, pero son puntitos, nada del manchurron que salen en algunas Canadienses.



Ya me estáis preocupando : voy a tener que darles un repaso a los elefantes...

En efecto la serie original de los elefantes se fabricaba en Alemania de acuerdo con el gobierno de Zambia, que en lo que cabe es un país relativamente estable. En cuanto a la validez del acuerdo con Somalia, pues vayausté a saber con quien se firmó, que validez podía tener entonces y que validez tiene ahora, pero bueno, mientras la acuñación sea de calidad, que lo es, si de verdad tienen valor en chelines somalíes no creo que sea algo preocupante.

A mí lo que más me disgusta de esta serie es el misterio en cuanto a las tiradas. No tengo ejemplares de las primeras, a veces he estado tentado de gastarme la pasta, pero se me quita pensando que igual pasado mañana empiezan a aparecer a mansalva.


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Sep 2015)

Tichy dijo:


> A mí lo que más me disgusta de esta serie es el misterio en cuanto a las tiradas. No tengo ejemplares de las primeras, a veces he estado tentado de gastarme la pasta, pero se me quita pensando que igual pasado mañana empiezan a aparecer a mansalva.



Eso es cierto, se de Cecas que siendo conocedoras de un producto estrella de años pasados, han decidido desempolvar los cuños y sacar una edición "limitada" años más tarde, y Cecas en principio tan supuestamente profesionales como la Finlandesa.

Por esa razón, me gusta la forma de trabajar tanto de los Canadienses o Chinos como los Australianos, antes de que la moneda salga al mercado, ya conoces que la tirada es de X cantidad o que se van a acuñar tantas como se vendan, pero no andas con incógnitas.

Aún así, no creo que les de por sacar ediciones limitadas de diseños pasados, bien saben que eso devalúa su producto y es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## Marina (21 Sep 2015)

Una duda...

¿comprais monedas por el valor facial?
O por el valor de mercado?
Sin que haya una relación directa con el precio de la plata o el oro?

Aunque sea un 10/20% de diferencia ...
Sino no es una inversión. En metales sino en cosas de coleccionistas ... monedas... sellos... cromos... joyas 

solo los peces muertos siguen la corriente


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Why silver could be a better investment than gold | The Financial Express

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Sep 2015)

Marina dijo:


> Una duda...
> 
> ¿comprais monedas por el valor facial?
> O por el valor de mercado?
> Sin que haya una relación directa con el precio de la plata o el oro?



No creo que nadie en el foro se preocupe por la cotización del Shilling Somalí, o el Dolar Tuvaluano, se compra plata.

El ejemplo más claro lo tienes con las Filarmónicas, nadie en su sano juicio cambiaría 17 euros por una moneda de 1,50 euros (salvo excepciones numismaticas) lo que se compra son 31.10 gramos de plata.

De todas formas, tan respetable es tu opinión acerca de los metales, como la opinión de los que compramos metales. Hay otros que se gastan 80.000 euros en un coche para disfrutarlo 7 años, otros se gastan ese dinero en oro y lo disfrutan toda la vida.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2015)

¡Joder! con lo que está pasando con la Plata... Quizás, y sólo quizás, ya veremos qué pasa con ella de aquí a unos años... y, probablemente, no muchos...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/shocking-chart-the-silver-supply-crunch-continues/

Saludos.


----------



## sakeo (22 Sep 2015)

Yo solo espero que la música siga sonando, y que en precio de la plata siga tan bajo, es el deseo de los metaleros, comprar y comprar barato. 
Estamos viviendo algo histórico. 
De lo que hablamos ahora se hablará en el futuro.
Se leerán estas mismas palabras con nostalgia...
Estoy seguro.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2015)

Bueno, sakeo, tampoco hace tantos años que compré Plata mucho más barata... Eso SÍ, estoy convencido de que estamos inmersos en una determinada situación -que es BAJISTA-, pero de la que creo que se saldrá de forma muy positiva... aunque habrá que tener mucha PACIENCIA y olvidarse de lo que diga la cotización del "papel"... En un momento dado, y no sé cuándo, la Plata verá reflejada su auténtico valor, aunque tampoco estoy seguro de si será vinculado a este mundo actual...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante....

- Why Silver Premiums Are so High Right Now and How One Might Take Advantage of It? | JM Bullion

Saludos.


----------



## Funciovago (23 Sep 2015)

Para comprar alguna moneda suelta sin tener que pagar una burrada de gastos de envio donde lo haceis? porque pagar 22 euros para una o dos monedas es mucha tela. gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

Hola, Fuenciovago: Para 1-2 monedas lo mejor es pasar por una tienda física que venda por unidades y no se "desmadre" en el precio. Los gastos en el envío en esas 1-2 monedas sólo pueden compensar si éstas tienen un Premium interesante o que consideremos que lo tiene... Normalmente, y por regla general, la gente con menor poder adquisitivo suele ahorrar "X" y en ese momento ya afronta la compra de un mayor número de monedas.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (23 Sep 2015)

Un envío por correo certificado dentro de España hasta 100 gramos cuesta 3,34 €.

Ahí te caben 2 onzas y si me apuras y el sobre no pesa mucho hasta 3.

Es el método que se suele emplear en el hilo de "Compra venta entre foreros" y no sale muy caro.

Luego ya, otra alternativa muy buena es la de Necho que envía desde Alemania hasta 10 onzas por 5,90 €, que está muy muy bien.

Gastos de envío - El Dorado Coins

Vale la pena que esperes a juntar para pedir cerca de 10 onzas y entonces el sobrecoste por onza te sale a 59 céntimos.

Suerte !!!





Funciovago dijo:


> Para comprar alguna moneda suelta sin tener que pagar una burrada de gastos de envio donde lo haceis? porque pagar 22 euros para una o dos monedas es mucha tela. gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

Ahí os dejo un artículo sólo apto para "plateros", sino alguno podría necesitar una "tila"...

- The Massive Debt Bubble Will Push Silver Prices Much Higher | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (23 Sep 2015)

Buenas,una pregunta voy ha haceros.

Se me presenta la oportunidad de comprar unas 40 medallas de plata 925 a 0,30 euros el gramo,son medallas de un pais europeo de 27 gramos a unos 8 euros cada una,el precio es como veis muy muy bueno,muy por debajo de spot,pero al ser medallas su reventa es muy limitada y no se lo facil que podra ser deshacerse en caso de que quisiese venderlas, porque claro tendria que demostrar que son de plata a un comprador y no hay certificados ni nada y aparte las medallas tienen un mercado muy pequeño y no son faciles de colocar de por si.


¿creeis que es buena idea comprarlas?
¿en una joyeria las podria colocar bien siempre a precio de plata?

Haciendo un ejercicio practico,si ahora fuese alguien de confianza y os ofreciese estas medallas a 12 euros/medalla que es un poco menos que su precio en plata ¿las comprariais por tener un poco de variedad?¿o preferis tener bullion aunque sean todas iguales?

Gracias y asi ya de paso se puede crear un debate de comprar plata en otros formato que no es el tipico bullion y sale al mismo precio o mas barato como es el caso.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí os dejo un artículo sólo apto para "plateros", sino alguno podría necesitar una "tila"...
> 
> - The Massive Debt Bubble Will Push Silver Prices Much Higher | Silver Phoenix
> 
> Saludos.



Una? y dos. No verán mis ojos esos precios, te digo que iba a ser muy muy feliz 


@Conde, yo no toco el tema de las medallas, pero se que en algunos países como la vecina Francia, el tema de la medalla tiene su mercado, y no es pequeño.

Entiendo que para darle salida la medalla debe estar bien trabajada, que el motivo sea cuanto menos interesante, limpio, y que si se trata de una colección, esté completa, o a falta de un par de piezas. No es lo mismo una colección de medallas sobre las Regiones Francesas que una colección sobre la flora de Armenia. ¿Cual es el motivo de las que te ofertan?

Se que hay catálogos por la red de medallas, y que en muchas ocasiones las casas de subastas tienen un pequeño apartado para Medallas y condecoraciones, asi que mercado aquí, aunque reducido en comparación con otros países, hay.

Lo que me llama la atención es que te lo venda por debajo del precio de plata, bien puede ser porque no tenga ni idea de la cotización del metal, o porque no sepa cómo sacarse ese "muerto" de encima. Yo le preguntaría porqué la vende.

Medallas tengo, pero para ser sincero es un tema del que desconozco muchos datos como para meterme, tengo de dos tipos, las de "su padre y de su madre" que han venido por herencia y ni les veo atractivo ni interés (pero fueron compradas por ascendientes míos y por ese motivo, seguirán conmigo) y luego las que he ido ganando en subastas, son medallas de proclamación. Cuando fallecía un Rey, el Estado, Provincia, etc acuñaba una serie de monedas con la fecha de proclamación como Rey del nuevo monarca, éstas las colecciono por ser un "trozo" de historia más que por su valor en plata.

A ver si averiguas algo más sobre esas medallas, que me ha picado bastante la curiosidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: No me dijistes en una ocasión que nunca dijera jamás... En fin, a mí la prospección que hacen en el precio me parece un poco absurda, pero en un pre-Peak, y ya no digo en el Peak, ¿cuál podría ser el precio de la Plata?

En cualquier caso, Arbeyna, piensa que el precio alcanzado por la Plata en la época de los Hermanos Hunt, si le ajustamos la inflación, sería el equivalente a $107,45 actuales... Y yo SÍ creo que los máximos pueden superarse, pero claro que igual para entonces estamos "criando malvas"...

# conde84: No puedo ayudarte en este tema porque NO controlo el tema de las Rounds, aunque evidentemente tengo, pero son muy "específicas" y luego las que coleccioné cuando se regalaban en los periódicos con motivos como "Castillos", "personajes ilustres", etc.

No sé, quizás, debieras hacer caso a Arbeyna y preguntarle al vendedor, aunque podría perfectamente necesitar el dinero y de ahí el precio que te ofrece. Tampoco sería algo "raro", ya que una buena parte de mi colección de monedas romanas se la compré a un aficionado al que la Crisis le obligó a vender buena parte de su Patrimonio...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: No me dijistes en una ocasión que nunca dijera jamás... En fin, a mí la prospección que hacen en el precio me parece un poco absurda, pero en un pre-Peak, y ya no digo en el Peak, ¿cuál podría ser el precio de la Plata?
> 
> En cualquier caso, Arbeyna, piensa que el precio alcanzado por la Plata en la época de los Hermanos Hunt, si le ajustamos la inflación, sería el equivalente a $107,45 actuales... Y yo SÍ creo que los máximos pueden superarse, pero claro que igual para entonces estamos "criando malvas"...



Si la plata llegase a ese precio, ¿de qué manera se encarecerían los diversos "aparatos" que tenemos en casa y precisan de ese metal? Y ya no solo debe ser tenido en cuenta la aplicación industrial (desde baterías, teclados de ordenador, electrónica...) hasta la sanitaria o incluso la joyería. 

Sería interesante ver qué sucede con el consumismo extremo y ridículo al que nos hemos acostumbrado en los últimos 20 años.

Una cosa sí tengo clara, el mercado numismático lo notaria, ya lo notó en 2010-2011 cuando fueron a fundir piezas con no demasiado interés numismático, a esos precios, estoy seguro que habría otra "limpia" importante, y lógicamente el coleccionismo de onzas quedaría para cuatro.

Como se ha dicho, estos precios son buenos, esperemos a que salgan las nuevas del 2016 y a seguir como hasta ahora, poco a poco y promediando.

Ahora, leas lo que leas y mires a donde mires, el denominador común es para todos, a futuro la plata va a dar una sorpresa.


Silver: There Is Method To This Madness | Gold Silver Worlds


----------



## conde84 (24 Sep 2015)

Gracias por las respuestas, creo que si que ire a por ellas si no se tuerce nada,en unos dias informare del tema.

El problema asqueado es que no veo mas que aves volando por hay y muy a mi pesar no pueden ir todas a la cazuela.


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Buenas,una pregunta voy ha haceros.
> 
> Se me presenta la oportunidad de comprar unas 40 medallas de plata 925 a 0,30 euros el gramo,son medallas de un pais europeo de 27 gramos a unos 8 euros cada una,el precio es como veis muy muy bueno,muy por debajo de spot,pero al ser medallas su reventa es muy limitada y no se lo facil que podra ser deshacerse en caso de que quisiese venderlas, porque claro tendria que demostrar que son de plata a un comprador y no hay certificados ni nada y aparte las medallas tienen un mercado muy pequeño y no son faciles de colocar de por si.
> 
> ...



A doce euros quizá comprase alguna, depende los motivos y estado de las mismas, por lo general las que he visto por ahí son de vírgenes y santos aunque hay más variedad creo.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 01:43 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, creo que si que ire a por ellas si no se tuerce nada,en unos dias informare del tema.
> 
> El problema asqueado es que no veo mas que aves volando por hay y muy a mi pesar no pueden ir todas a la cazuela.



Si finalmente las "cazas" se agradecerán unos fotos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Está claro que precios "desorbitados" en los MPs serían "replicados" en casi todo aquello que consumimos. Ahora bien, desde la experiencia, te diré que viví la Crisis del Petróleo del 73 y que fue muy dura, sólo tienes que ver los precios alcanzados en aquella ocasión y lo que llevó aparejado. Sin embargo, de aquella se salió y ahora estamos en otra Crisis más dura y con una mayor duración...

Arbeyna, ya sabes que la Historia suele ser "repetitiva"...

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (24 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Buenas,una pregunta voy ha haceros.
> 
> Se me presenta la oportunidad de comprar unas 40 medallas de plata 925 a 0,30 euros el gramo,son medallas de un pais europeo de 27 gramos a unos 8 euros cada una,el precio es como veis muy muy bueno,muy por debajo de spot,pero al ser medallas su reventa es muy limitada y no se lo facil que podra ser deshacerse en caso de que quisiese venderlas, porque claro tendria que demostrar que son de plata a un comprador y no hay certificados ni nada y aparte las medallas tienen un mercado muy pequeño y no son faciles de colocar de por si.
> 
> ...



En efecto es un debate interesante. Yo tengo, pocas, pero desde luego sí que tengo algunas medallas/rounds de plata.

Algunas las compré exclusivamente por precio. Si ése es el caso, no pagaría 12€ (a precio actual) por las medallas que indicas. Ahora bien, a 8€ y si tengo garantías razonables de autenticidad, probablemente sí que las comprara. 

Siempre en el supuesto de que el motivo de tales medallas no tuviera mayor interés. Hay medallas sin valor facial que por distintos motivos se pueden cotizar por encima del bullion común (estoy pensando en las primeras ediciones de silver shield por ejemplo), o bien intereses personales de algún coleccionista concreto, pero para eso tienes que encontrar al interesado, claro.


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Sep 2015)

Silver forecast and analyisis report for Q3 2015 - Bullion Desk

Hay cuestiones que carecen de toda racionalidad, oferta limitada, demanda en exceso y el precio en lugar de dispararse hasta ajustar la demanda y oferta, baja.

¿Qué razones puede haber para este "sinsentido"? ¿Que el mercado esté intervenido o que la "plata papel" distorsione la realidad del precio?






https://www.silverinstitute.org/site/supply-demand/silver-demand/

Y es que la aplicación industrial de este metal es muy significativa como para pensar que el precio pueda estar controlado por los que se dedican al campo de la moneda de inversión.


----------



## Marina (25 Sep 2015)

Eso se ve en la relación de precios playa/oro(q solo loquieren los gitanos para los dientes... y los pobres para lucir medallones) y otros metales

Creo Históricamente iban paralelos

solo los peces muertos siguen la corriente


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2015)

¡Ay! noto a faltar el consumo de FÓSFORO... SÍ, el Fósforo es un mineral imprescindible para "casi" todas las formas de vida "conocidas"... En el ser humano, entre otras cosas, desempeña funciones de vital importancia relacionadas con las memoria...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Dejo un artículo que podría responder a algunas de las preguntas que formulas...

- Silver: Victim of Motive, Means, and Opportunity | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Sep 2015)

According to Money Morning Defense & Tech Specialist Michael A. Robinson, buying physical silver is a healthy investment regardless of where the price moves. It's also less risky than trading future contracts as a speculator.

"I have physical silver," Robinson noted. "I might have bought some at the top, but *I don't care where the price goes to*; I will not sell that physical silver. It's there for a reason – just like I have insurance on my car, *I have insurance in case of a disaster*."

Why the Silver Price per Ounce Is Down Today

Una semanita más, y empezando cayendo, a ver cómo sigue.


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Sep 2015)

Ha caido un 5% en lo que llevamos de jornada ::


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2015)

Hola, cegador: Finalmente, la Plata ha cerrado con una caída del 3,68%... Y sigue siendo BAJISTA desde hace bastante tiempo.Y lleva también un tiempo "mareando la perdiz" en un rango cada vez más estrecho, pero el contexto en las Materias Primas es tremendamente NEGATIVO. La verdad, NO soy precisamente "optimista" en cuanto al corto plazo y, quizás, en el medio plazo, aunque eso queda aún un poco "lejos"...

Hay que destacar que hoy ha influido mucho lo sucedido con el gigante minero Glencore y que se ha desplomado hoy un 29,4% en la Bolsa de Londres y lleva en lo que va de año una caída del 75%... que se dice pronto.

Si repasamos por "encima" lo sucedido hoy en en mineras, siderúrgicas, petroleras, etc. el panorama NO puede ser más DANTESCO...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay que destacar que hoy ha influido mucho lo sucedido con el gigante minero Glencore y que se ha desplomado hoy un 29,4% en la Bolsa de Londres y lleva en lo que va de año una caída del 75%... que se dice pronto.



Pero si esta minera no se dedica a la plata, cómo puede estar relacionada?

Metals and minerals | Glencore

Está claro que para tener algo de idea hay que poseer una amplia visión del mercado. Cuanto más os leo, más pequeño me siento...

Aún así, por un lado nos venden una recuperación económica, y por otro lado vemos una caída de precios en materias primas, algo no cuadra.

Gracias por los apuntes!


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pero si esta minera no se dedica a la plata, cómo puede estar relacionada?
> 
> Metals and minerals | Glencore
> 
> ...



Se dedica a la plata y a cualquier materia prima pasando por el maíz o el petróleo.
Creo que es una noticia que está pasando muy desapercibida en los medios y es una auténtica bomba, lo de Vw se queda en una minucia al lado del gigante Glencore.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 01:34 ----------

Arbeyna, lo que no te cuadra lo explica paketazo en el hilo del oro. Échale un vistazo, se le entiende a la perfección.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Como te dice Bocanegra, lo de Glencore es una auténtica bomba y es que incluso se está poniendo en duda la viabilidad futura de la empresa y que es un auténtico GIGANTE en los mercados de Materias Primas y hablamos de la principal empresa privada dedicada a la compraventa y producción de Materias Primas y alimentos del mundo.

Lo verás más claro con este enlace:

- Glencore Xstrata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Arbeyna, deja a un lado a los "vende humos", porque vemos las caídas de los precios en las Materias Primas en los últimos 3 años y dónde está la recuperación... Ya no te hablo del Oro y la Plata, sino del Crudo, Platino, Paladio, Cobre, Hierro, Maíz, Trigo, etc. Todas con caídas acumuladas superiores al 40%...

Está muy claro que la Plata NO puede sustraerse a este panorama y que -insisto- presenta un futuro bastante NEGRO... Y es que, normalmente, las caídas en las Materias Primas suelen anticipar cuál será el ciclo enonómico que nos tocará vivir.

Arbeyna, esta Crisis tiene una gran semejanza con la Gran Depresión y lo digo por la duración que ya lleva en el tiempo... No estamos hablando de una "clásica" Recesión, sino de otra cosa...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pero si esta minera no se dedica a la plata, cómo puede estar relacionada?
> 
> Metals and minerals | Glencore
> 
> ...



Ya somos 2.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Os dejo un interesante artículo...

- PREPARING FOR COLLAPSE: Record Eight-Year Silver Buying Intensity Continues : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Dejo una noticia en la que se ve la implicación que tiene Glencore en los MPs...

- Glencore's Next Step Seen as $1 Billion Gold, Silver Deal - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2015)

- Silver-coin shortage shows bright side of precious metal collapse | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Oct 2015)

Hola, una pregunta a los expertos monederos, he comprado 10$ de plata de las olimpiadas de Montreal, viene en su cápsula original y estoy intentando abrirla, parece soldada...está soldada pegada?

Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2015)

Pues, Bocanegra, recuerdo que tengo una como la que me citas, ya que nunca pude abrir la capsula y tampoco quise romperla. Si no me equivoco, hablamos del mismo "monedón"... ¿No? Porque es una moneda grande, de ¿1,56 Oz? Supongo que sería debido a su tamaño y que la metieron con "calzador". Lástima, porque la tengo bien guardada y ahora me resultaría engorroso el buscarla, pero bueno que sepas que no parece una "anormalidad". A ver qué te dicen otros que la pudieran haber adquirido y estoy pensando en asqueado y makokillo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2015)

Menos mal, asqueado, que no te ha leído aún el amigo Arbeyna. Para él, serás más o menos un "hereje", ya sabes que él es bastante "purista"... Por cierto, has hecho bien en poner las alicates, porque sino habría pensado que habías utilizado la DENTADURA...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Oct 2015)

Gracias, pues no tengo cápsula de repuesto y me da pena romperla, con los dientes ya lo intenté...jejeje...y hasta intenté meter un cuchillo por la unión pero parece que tuviera loctite.

Bueno, mañana a ver si discurro algo que no sea romper la cápsula.


----------



## gurrumino (3 Oct 2015)

Yo probaría a meterla un rato al congelador y luego darle unos golpes "de canto" a la cápsula dejándola caer contra una superficie plana.

Y una pregunta , llevo siempre encima una onza en una bolsita de terciopelo desde hace 2 meses mas o menos, frecuentemente la sobeteo cuando estoy sentado al pc o leyendo algo y quiero que se ponga vieja a la vista pero hasta ahora lo mas que ha ocurrido es que ha perdido mucho brillo pero no todo y eso que la sobo hasta con el sudorcillo de las manos, ¿hay forma de acelerar el proceso para que coja ese tono oscuro mate de la plata vieja?.

Alguno dirá que son ideas de casquero:o.

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (3 Oct 2015)

Gracias asqueado, creo que seguiré manoseando la onza por que solo quiero envejecer una, de todos modos me dan ganas de ponerme a experimentar, ese líquido que comentas debe ser algún tipo de ácido diluido estilo bomba fétida.


----------



## gurrumino (3 Oct 2015)

Hola, acabo de encontrar algo curioso, nunca pongais vuestras onzas cerca de una yema de huevo cocido, o cerca de una minga de gato jeje, en breve probare con tiento a ver que tal, en los enlaces hablan de avegentar la plata esterlina, no la fina que igual se la come.

El Arte de la OrfebrerÃ*a y JoyerÃ*a : Las pÃ¡tinas en la joyerÃ*a

Cómo darle un acabado antiguo a la plata nueva: 9 pasos


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Oct 2015)

Bueno, sobre la capsula irrompible...está sellada!!, conseguí la info de varias tiendas donde especifican no solo que la cápsula sea la original sino que viene sellada de fábrica. Una faena para medirla y pesarla aunque a ojo la medida es correcta, tengo buen ojo 

fernadojcg, si localizas la que tienes, la de 1,56 onzas, me harías un favor pesándola y midiéndola con capsula incluída y a ver si coíncidimos.


Está clasificada como medalla, no sé muy bien la diferencia...













Gurrumino!!!...déjale la onza a los niños unos días y ellos te la envejecerán como si hubieran estado en las dos guerras mundiales ::


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Oct 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Esas fotos que has puesto de 10 Dolares es una moneda
> Las monedas tienen un facial, las medallas no tienen nada, esa es la diferencia
> 
> EDITO: si quieres saber los datos exactos de esa moneda son los siquientes:
> ...



Gracias!!, qué significa el KM#114?

He encontrado en *este libro *una descripción de la moneda, habla de:
1976
mintage(acuñación?, tirada?) ilimitada?
MS-63 (qué es esto?) 47.50

1976 proof
mintage(acuñación?, tirada?) 79.102
proof (acabado en brillo?) 47.50

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Es como te dice asqueado. La he buscado y pesa 48,6 gramos y tiene 45 mm. Y he comprobado también que la capsula parece "sellada" y se va a quedar así, ya que está impecable. Dudo que entonces y ahora se falsificará esa moneda. No es relevante y en todo caso por la cantidad de plata que contiene, aunque recuerda que es de Ley de 0,925.

Por cierto, la mía es la dedicada al Fútbol y es una moneda ya que tiene un facial de $10 Canadienses.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bocanegra: Es como te dice asqueado. La he buscado y pesa 48,6 gramos y tiene 45 mm. Y he comprobado también que la capsula parece "sellada" y se va a quedar así, ya que está impecable. Dudo que entonces y ahora se falsificará esa moneda. No es relevante y en todo caso por la cantidad de plata que contiene, aunque recuerda que es de Ley de 0,925.
> 
> Por cierto, la mía es la dedicada al Fútbol y es una moneda ya que tiene un facial de $10 Canadienses.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero ese es el peso sin cápsula, has pesado y medido con cápsula?, si está sellada o más bien parece una sola pieza soldada no la puedes medir y pesar sin cápsula a no ser que la rompas ienso:

Tiene 0,925, qué tiene de bueno o malo?


----------



## conde84 (3 Oct 2015)

No te comas la cabeza bocanegra, esas monedas estoy seguro que no se falsifican,puedes estar tranquilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Es que son tan mínimos los "errores", por lo que aún así "entran" y, por tanto, no me merece la pena romper la capsula. Piensa que yo la compré hace muchísimos años y no tengo dudas sobre su autenticidad. Ahora bien, si ese no es tu caso, ya sea por el precio de adquisición o cualquier otra causa, pues rompe la capsula y haces las oportunas comprobaciones... pero precisamente la "soldadura" que presenta la tuya me ofrece bastantes garantías. Tampoco te comas mucho el "tarro" con eso de las medidas y los pesos, a no ser que sean monedas muy concretas... Si tu supieras las monedas que tengo por "clasificar" de acuerdo a esos conceptos. Es que es algo que estoy dejando para la Jubilación, pues tiempo para todo no tengo y suelo comprar en sitios y foreros confiables. Esa -para mí- es la mejor GARANTÍA.

La Ley de 0,925 significa que tiene esa proporción en la pureza de la Plata y para que lo entiendas mejor: la moneda de la que tratamos tiene en realidad 44,955 grasmos de Plata.

¡Joder! Bocanegra, el día que compres un Columnario o un Real de a 8 NO conseguirás dormir... Lo que digo SIEMPRE: compra en sitios o personas confiables y, hasta que adquieras más experiencia, pues a lo mejor tienes que pagar un poco más, pero vamos estos precios que se ven hoy en día en las monedas "corrientes" de Plata ya los hubieran firmado los que compraron -o compramos también...- hace cuatro años.

Saludos.


----------



## Caracol (3 Oct 2015)

Hola, un saludo a todos. Soy de los que lee mucho y escribe poco. Aprovecho para dar las gracias a los ilustres de este hilo y del hilo del oro.

Una pregunta concreta. Voy a hacer una comprilla y, además de completar huecos y comprar las nuevas piezas (lunares, koalas, elefantes, kokas...), estaba interesado en saber vuestra opinión de las nuevas monedas de "Benin". Dejo enlace de una de ellas:

Benin Protection de la Nature 2015


Parece que sacan dos por año y acaba de empezar.

También quiero preguntar vuestra opinión sobre los Stock Horse y los Cocodrilos (Bindi, Graham...), también las he comenzado...

Bueno, muchas gracias. Seguro que muchos no sabéis si meterle mano a esas colecciones o no.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2015)

Hola, Caracol: Sé que eres un asiduo de los hilos "metaleros", ya que efectivamente escribes poco, pero cuando lo haces el nick me "queda"...

Caracol, este tema de la Colección de Benin lo hemos tratado de "pasada" en este hilo y no hace mucho en otro dedicado a las monedas y que ahora mismo no recuerdo, pero seguro que en alguno donde aparecen los "acaparadores" de monedas, es decir los amigos asqueado y makokillo...

Personalmente, no me gusta la "política" a desarrollar en esta colección. Al principio, parecía que iba a estar dedicada a los "Elefantes" y luego ya han aparecido otros "bichos" y otro país (Chad). Y no tiene "pinta" de que se vayan a conformar con dos monedas anuales, es decir que esta "colección" parece que se va a convertir en un "sacacuartos"... Yo me la estoy "replanteando", pero en hacer sólo los Elefantes y "pasar" del resto, ya que considero una falta de seriedad lo que están haciendo.

Respecto a la moneda, está claro que es bonita, aunque cara a los precios actuales de la Plata y la reducida tirada tampoco garantiza que pueda alcanzar una revalorización superior a otras monedas más baratas de adquirir. En fin, tú mismo, pero puedes hacer lo que yo tengo pensado para algunas de mis colecciones, es decir seguir haciendo las "clásicas" y adquirir monedas "sueltas" que me gusten de otras colecciones.

Las Stock Horse y las Bindi pienso mantenerlas. Bonitos diseños y las monedas australianas siempre tienen un mayor potencial de revalorización. Además, siguen una "política" definida y que es lo que primamos los coleccionistas. Ya nos toman bastante el pelo en varias facetas de nuestras vidas para que encima lo hagan en aquello que nos apetece coleccionar...

Saludos.


----------



## Caracol (3 Oct 2015)

Muchas gracias Fernando, aprecio tu opinión. La de Chad creía que era otra serie al margen, si es la misma serie, si que sería un claro sacacuartos... 

Me la voy a replantear y lo mismo meto ese dinero en alguna pieza de antojo que tenía descartada por el precio. 
Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2015)

Hola, Caracol: Pues, me acabo de mirar la moneda del Chad y SÍ que podría ser otra serie porque a diferencia de las de Benin no tiene los "animalitos" alrededor de la moneda. Lo que tiene "huevos" es que le hayan puesto el mismo nombre a la colección... Sigo opinando que en las monedas africanas se están viendo auténticos despropósitos y si te gustan te planteas mejor las que son más serias: Elefantes de Somalía y Ruandas.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Oct 2015)

Gracias asqueado, muy amable por tu parte las explicaciones. Cada vez me gusta más este mundillo.


----------



## Caracol (4 Oct 2015)

Gracias Asqueado, creo que de esas pasaré por ahora.

Fernando, las Ruandas las tengo desde la cebra, me faltan las tres primeras que de precio andan locas.

Los elefantes los tengo completos, incluidos privys y la de 2010 con imagen de 2009. Hubo 4 elefantes iniciales, como bien sabes, que ya se habían disparado de precio y pertenenen a otra línea. Esas no las tengo todavía.

Supongo que por ahora sólo voy a iniciar las de bullion de animales, que me permiten tener plata a precio ajustado y algo de coleccionismo. La araña nueva, el canguro bullion y también las de media onza del tiburon y el tiburón martillo.

Si me sobra algo, compraré diez Pandas 2015 a esperar revalorización (salvo que alguien tenga una sugerencia mejor).

Muchas gracias.


Edito para dejar el enlace en el que me suelo orientar sobre precios, si alguien conoce uno mejor, que me lo indique.

Somalia Elefant Silber Münzen African Wildlife 2009 kaufen

Sólo hay que marcar colección y año.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2015)

Hola, Caracol: Yo soy de la opinión de que NO, necesariamente, se tienen que tener las colecciones desde el principio. No hay duda de que seria lo ideal, pero cuando ya se llevan unos cuantos años emitiendo, la inversión ha realizar es muy importante y dependerá de la "cartera", pero con los tiempos que corren, mejor tenerla en consideración antes de embarcarse. En mi caso concreto, de tanto en tanto, "picoteo" alguna pieza que me falta de años anteriores, pero no me obsesiono...

Mira, estos "pollos" que hay detrás de las monedas africanas lo tienen bien mirado y me he fijado en un detalle en relación al hipopótamo del Chad: ésta pertenece al área del Franco CFA de África Central y la de Benin (o Burkina Faso...) a la del Franco CFA de África Occidental. ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues, como les de por sacar monedas de cada país de esas áreas ya os podéis preparar para una auténtica "invasión" de monedas.

Quizás, por si se parará la "fiebre" y la serie del Chad no siguiera, se podría adquirir esa moneda por si acaso sonará la "flauta" en el futuro. En cualquier caso, ya se han "cubierto" de alguna manera, ya que la tirada es inferior a la de las monedas de la serie de Benin.

Las monedas en Bullion que está sacando la Perth Mint están muy bien, aunque entiendo que hablamos de "otro" acabado, pero si buscamos éste ya tenemos, por ejemplo, las Stock Horse...

Caracol, precio por precio, y dentro del Premium más económico, las Pandas son las que han demostrado mayor capacidad de revalorización, aunque desconocemos lo que sucederá a partir del 2015 con los "cambios" efectuados en esta moneda y que, realmente, no acabo de entender. En fin, con los años iremos viendo su posterior evolución.

Sobre esa web que enlazas, pues como muchas otras. Yo, por regla general, el Premium suelo comprarlo a necho, más que por el precio por una simple cuestión de confianza y unos centimos o un Euro arriba o abajo NO son para mí determinantes. Me pasa lo mismo cuando compro moneda histórica (aquí ya no son unos "centimos"...) y suelo acudir a Numismaticas con las que ya he tratado.

Saludos.


----------



## Caracol (4 Oct 2015)

Al final me la he jugado a la lunar del Reino Unido. El caballo fueron 300000 y la cabra 188888, si la serie tiene éxito lo mismo en el futuro suben la tirada y la cabra sube. 
Además, el diseño me gusta y en unos años puede ser muy vistosa (de todas maneras solo me he comprado 5 cabras), además quería pillar peso a bajo coste.

La serie que me está gustando mucho es la Stock Horse, creo que se pondrá carilla. 10000 de tirada.

En enero compraré más, ahí puede que ataque a los pandas.


----------



## amador (5 Oct 2015)

Hola:

Estaba pensando sobre el tema que comentáis de comprar monedas premium para inversión/reserva del valor. Es decir, comprar más de la unidas o las dos unidades que son para tu colección particular. Por ejemplo, como comenta Caracol comprar 5 (o 10).

El caso es que no acabo de verlo (por lo menos como me lo planteo yo).

A ver, si quiero invertir/proteger capital compro buillón, que en un futuro si sube o necesito el dinero lo vendo casi a peso rápido. En este caso compro a grandes cantidades (a tubos).

Si me gusta una colección premium compro 1 ó 2 (la 2 por si se me estropea la 1), porque son para verlas porque son bonitas y te entretienes con el tema.

Pero claro, si compro 5 o 10 para invertir, y en un futuro quiero venderlas, el proceso para sacarles un buen precio no pasa por venderlas a peso que es fácil, sino que sería buscar particulares coleccionistas y venderlas una a una. Se puede hacer, en el foro funciona muy bien, pero es un proceso "time consuming" que si necesitas el dinero pronto no resulta sencillo. También puedes verdérselas de golpe las 10 a alguna nunismática que quiera comprártelas, pero te verán venir y te pagarán mucho menos porque ellos tienen que ganar después revendiéndolas.

En decir, que no lo veo tan negocio el comprar varias premium cómo parece. Sobre todo por el tiempo que te puede llevar revenderlas a "buen precio". Porque una cosa es lo que te cuesta comprar un Panda del año 2010 por ejemplo, y otra cosa sería vender 20 Pandas a ese precio; te costaría muuuuchooo tiempo para conseguir ese precio, y "el tiempo es dinero".

No se si me he explicado. Es sólo una reflexión por charlar un poco y ver vuestro punto de vista ...

Saludos a todos y buena semana !!!









Caracol dijo:


> Al final me la he jugado a la lunar del Reino Unido. El caballo fueron 300000 y la cabra 188888, si la serie tiene éxito lo mismo en el futuro suben la tirada y la cabra sube.
> Además, el diseño me gusta y en unos años puede ser muy vistosa (de todas maneras solo me he comprado 5 cabras), además quería pillar peso a bajo coste.
> 
> La serie que me está gustando mucho es la Stock Horse, creo que se pondrá carilla. 10000 de tirada.
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2015)

Hola, amador: Aquí cuando hemos tratado el tema de "sobreponderar" el Premium lo hacemos desde la perspectiva de una OPCIÓN más de inversión, que como todas puede salir mejor o peor. Evidentemente, si lo que interesa es la Plata, lo mejor es comprar el Bullion que esté más barato en cada momento.

Es más, para adentrarse en esa opción "inversora" en el Premium hay que tener bastantes conocimientos y experiencia al respecto, pues podemos "cagarla" perfectamente... Y es que el riesgo de no encontrar contraparte es elevado, ya que depende de muchos factores, entre otros que hablamos de Coleccionismo y ahí el abanico entre oferta y demanda es muy estrecho.

Vamos, esa es mi opinión sobre lo que planteas.

Saludos.


----------



## Caracol (5 Oct 2015)

Hola Amador, el tiempo no lo veo un factor importante. Ten en cuenta que no es realmente una inversión, entra mas en el campo hobby. 

El dinero que meto ahí lo sacaré, si lo saco, en 20 años (salvo desastre gigantesco). Si vendo será dentro de muchos lustros, cercano a la jubilación y para darme caprichos.

Mientras tanto me entretengo apuntando todo. Precio de compra, spots oro y plata, gastos envío... Cada 10 meses hago una cata de precios y miro la evolución en el tiempo en relación a los datos. La verdad es que entretiene. Tengo un excel que empieza a devolverme información útil. Pero aún no me aclaro sobre las piezas que más se van a revalorizar, el mercado está inundado y hay precios contrarios a la lógica... 

Y lo más seguro es que no llegue a hacer ventas salvo que vea claramente una fase burbuja , pero si llega necesito piezas duplicadas o en su defecto bullion barato.

Vamos que no espero hacerme rico pero si que me gusta la posesión y el "trabajo " que me da. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# asqueado: Hombre, SÍ que se puede ver como una "inversión"... Por regla general, todas las monedas Premium que tengo repetidas valen bastante más "pasta" que cuando las adquirí. Eso sí, habría que buscarles comprador, pero vamos no creo que me resultará muy complejo en estos momentos. En cualquier caso, ahí están y, posiblemente, queden como "herencia" o sirvan para tapar futuros "agujeros", ya sean míos o de familiares directos, etc.

¡Joder! aqueado, la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí andamos bien servidos de Plata más "convencional", ya sea Bullion, Duros, etc., pero sigo pensando en que tengo que sacarle "rentabilidad" futura a unos "billetes de colores" que no me convencen en su formato y menos quienes me los "guardan": los Banksters... Así que a algunos nos gustan algunos "experimentos" y que no son tales si nos atenemos a la realidad: ¿Puedes encontrar un Panda del 2011 más barato que entonces? Hablamos del último "pico" de la Plata...

# Caracol: Tus razonamientos son los que yo también aplico. Ahora bien, esa fase de "entretenimiento" que tienes no la llevo. Compro y guardo... Sólo sé el total neto que me he gastado y lo considero un dinero que no existió. Podría haberlo gastado en otras cosas que ya no podría disfrutar y mientras mis MPs siguen existiendo.

En fin, que cada cual compre aquello que estime más conveniente, pero para aquellos neófitos, mucho ¡Ojo! con meterse de lleno en el Premium...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (5 Oct 2015)

Caracol: Pues me confirmas más o menos mi punto de vista. Tu caso es especial en el sentido de que tienes un tiempo libre que puedes dedicar al tema. Y si en el futuro necesitas vender 20 pandas o 10 Lunares UK o similar, pues tendrás la paciencia y el tiempo para buscar compradores adecuados ("contrapartes" como apunta fernando).

Como dice fernando, hay que andar con ojo con el Premium, no se sabe muy bien que puede pasar en cada caso.

Reconozco que he comprado 10 Pandas de 2015, porque he sufrido lo que he tenido que pagar por los de 2008 hasta ahora, pero claro, rendimientos pasados no garantizan rendimientos futuros.

Saludos






Caracol dijo:


> Hola Amador, el tiempo no lo veo un factor importante. Ten en cuenta que no es realmente una inversión, entra mas en el campo hobby.
> 
> El dinero que meto ahí lo sacaré, si lo saco, en 20 años (salvo desastre gigantesco). Si vendo será dentro de muchos lustros, cercano a la jubilación y para darme caprichos.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# asqueado: Hombre, no todo tiene que ir a la Plata y tampoco es deseable una excesiva austeridad -como para darles más "ideas" a los sinvergüenzas de turno...-. Te lo dice uno que cuida su "estómago" y que NO cree en el "Más Allá", así que no dejo para "mañana" lo que puedo aprovechar hoy.

Pues, la verdad, es una buena idea lo de aconsejar a los herederos una Casa de Subastas para la venta de las colecciones. En mi caso, me parece que la afición morirá conmigo, ya que no veo interés en continuarla, más bien lo contrario... Ja,ja,ja. Supongo, asqueado, que los aficionados a las monedas somos más bien una "reliquía del pasado" y es que las generaciones actuales han perdido la concepción de lo que es dinero real, pero bueno también hay que entenderlas teniendo en cuenta el panorama que tienen por delante... Nuestros tiempos fueron muy difíciles, pero al menos si valías y tenías interés se salía... eso sí, a base de mucho esfuerzo, pero es que hoy España es un país donde no existen posibilidades para la mayor parte de su gente. Y es que los HdP que gobernaron ayer y hoy han dejado este país hecho un auténtico erial...

# amador: No sé el motivo, aunque ahora empiezo a darme "cuenta", pero del Panda del 2015 compré muy pocas repetidas... y eso que hice todo lo contrario para las del 2013 y 2014. Supongo que estoy "expectante" en relación a esos "cambios" en la moneda y que ya que os comenté. Desde luego, tiene que haber un motivo para que China haya decidido hacerlo, pero cuál...

Respecto a Caracol lleva tiempo en esto y no creo que sea por falta de información... así que su decisión está bien "fundamentada" para él, ya que intenta aunar una afición con una rentabilidad futura nada descartable al plazo que se ha marcado. Además, como no sabemos lo que podremos adquirir en el futuro en el formato "dinero" o "papel", pues posiblemente esas monedas SÍ que tienen bastantes "números" para que den unos rendimientos muy interesantes, aunque sólo sea por la Plata que contienen... ¿O acaso podemos "adivinar" cuánta Plata existirá en el mundo dentro de esos 20 años?

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Oct 2015)

Muy buenas compañeros del metal!

Vaya, unos días desconectado y cuando me engancho de nuevo veo que no habéis estado perdiendo el tiempo, muy interesante los aportes, gracias!

Muy breve, he leído no se qué cosa de romper cápsulas con alicates 8: madre mía.... cómo sois algunos 

Se ha comentado algo sobre las onzas de Benin, hace dos semanas me quité de encima el hipopótamo y la cebra, me he quedado con los dos elefantes, si siguen con un elefante anual, perfecto, esa será mi colección, si deciden seguir con la fauna africana, adelante, conmigo que no cuenten. El tufillo a sacacuartos ya es más que evidente.

Un apunte sobre lo de comprar varias onzas "premium" del mismo año, para mi, la razón es cubrirse ante una bajada fuerte de la plata, y siempre pongo el mismo ejemplo, quien compró dos tubos de la Filarmónica en 2011, hoy no recupera ni lo pagado, quien compró 40 Pandas en 2011 (por un par de euros más) hoy sale bien parado, recupera y pese a la diferencia de cotización, gana. Y recordad el tema del IVA, que hay que tenerlo bien presente.

No todo el premium vale, sabemos que Pandas y Elefantes Somalia, seguidos por Kokas y Koalas, son casi garantía, el resto de premium, hay que conocer muy bien las tiradas, la proyección de la colección, la demanda del mercado numismático, etc, etc. Esto no es llegar y besar el Santo, hay que echarle unas horas y sobre todo que no sólo mueva a uno el "amor" por el dinero, al final, la mayoría de los que estamos aquí, comenzamos en su día como coleccionistas y hemos ido evolucionando. Otros pretenden dar pasos de gigantes y el riesgo es que muchos nos podemos permitir un pequeño tropiezo, un gigante que tropiece cae al suelo.

Sobre el tema de vender 10 Pandas de golpe, no es complicado, incluso 50 o 100, pero hay que saber donde. Las casas de subastas no puede digerir esa cantidad en una única sesión, pero existen las convenciones, donde se reúnen gran cantidad de coleccionistas y vendedores, y es aquí donde se puede sacar todo este stock, con un poco de cabeza y llevando los deberes hechos desde casa. 

Y bueno, qué le está pasando a la plata? Tengo que comprar alguna cosilla y no deja de subir..


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Pues, SÍ, hemos estado "entretenidos" durante tu ausencia y es que en este foro hay bastantes "plateros", aunque normalmente escribimos los "más"...

Por cierto, te agradecería que nos dieses fechas aproximadas y lugares de España y la UE donde se celebran esas Convenciones. Antiguamente, en otros hilos metaleros, se comentaba sobre ello, pero ahora algunos andamos bastante "descolocados"...

Sobre la Plata, sigo siendo "pesimista", pero por el contexto general en que se encuentran las Materias Primas... Deberíamos ver una superación de los $15,726 para tener un mayor optimismo a corto plazo y aún así quedaría mucho camino para recuperar el terreno perdido. En cambio, a largo plazo, estoy muy tranquilo y es una simple cuestión de tiempo y no obviando que éste puede conllevar una larga espera.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2015)

- https://srsroccoreport.com/the-silver-market-disconnect-continues-2-must-see-charts/

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, te agradecería que nos dieses fechas aproximadas y lugares de España y la UE donde se celebran esas Convenciones. Antiguamente, en otros hilos metaleros, se comentaba sobre ello, pero ahora algunos andamos bastante "descolocados"...



Claro, a ver, en España las que marcan tiempos son las que organiza la aenp y resto de sus asociados, es cierto que hay algunas otras por ahí perdidas, pero sinceramente, no merecen mucho la pena.

El calendario de las que organiza la aenp lo puedes ver aquí:

http://www.aenp.org/archivos/cal15.pdf

Respecto a las que se celebran en Europa, dos se llevan la palma, la primera la que se celebra en Berlin, siempre a finales de Enero o principios de Febrero, esta es muy, muy, muy recomendable para cualquier coleccionista.

Münzenmesse

Y la segunda son las "numismatas" que se celebran a lo largo del año:

Numismata | Eine weitere WordPress-Seite

Por el volumen de visitantes / comerciantes, stands de Cecas y número de empresas que acuden relacionadas con la moneda, desde la fabricación del cospel, acuñación, diseño, seguridad, packaging, etc, etc, me quedo con la world money fair. Las numismatas están muy bien, pero la primera quizá es más completa.

Importante señalar que casi todas las tiendas Alemanas de plata, tienen un stand en Berlin, por lo que uno ya puede venirse bien cargado con sus compras, teniendo presente que para esas fechas ya han salido casi todas las monedas del año.

Aunque la organización prohíbe que los asistentes puedan realizar ventas (ya que para eso ofrecen stands) siempre se puede "hacer algo" con un poco de vista. Lo mejor es llevar los deberes ya de casa, poco antes publican la lista de expositores, se les escribe un email y ya se acude con el negocio cerrado, mejor que andar ofreciendo mesa por mesa. Aunque no creo que sea sitio para ofrecer 1000 Filarmónicas, es una feria numismática no de fundidores de metal. Cosa distinta es si apareces con 30 Pandas de cada año, y unas decenas de Kokas, Koalas y Elefantes, en ese caso, estoy seguro que saldrían novias hasta debajo de la alfombra.

Hay otras ferias repartidas por Europa a lo largo del año, Lisboa, Verona, París.. pero el volumen de vendedores no es tal alto como en las Alemanas, por consiguiente, suelen ser ferias más "regionales", están bien, pero lo ideal, son las Alemanas.

Y bueno, sobre las previsiones que has dado de los $15,72 ¿qué quieres decir? ¿podemos estar en un rebote temporal y que vuelva a aquellos maravillosos $14.20? Menuda forma de comenzar la semana....


----------



## frob (7 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Caracol: Pues, me acabo de mirar la moneda del Chad y SÍ que podría ser otra serie porque a diferencia de las de Benin no tiene los "animalitos" alrededor de la moneda. Lo que tiene "huevos" es que le hayan puesto el mismo nombre a la colección... Sigo opinando que en las monedas africanas se están viendo auténticos despropósitos y si te gustan te planteas mejor las que son más serias: Elefantes de Somalía y Ruandas.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenos días no escribo habitualmente por aquí, pero como veo que el tema de la serie de Benin está un poco lioso, me gustaría hacer un pequeño aporte.
Para el 2016 salen dos nuevas monedas de esta serie, un elefante (seria la quinta moneda de la serie) y el león (la sexta de la serie). Es decir van a sacar (por lo que veo) dos monedas al año, una siempre será el elefante y la otra variará cada año...pero son todas de la misma serie.
La que entiendo que es una serie distinta es el hipopótamo del Chad.
Un saludo


----------



## conde84 (7 Oct 2015)

frob dijo:


> Buenos días no escribo habitualmente por aquí, pero como veo que el tema de la serie de Benin está un poco lioso, me gustaría hacer un pequeño aporte.
> Para el 2016 salen dos nuevas monedas de esta serie, un elefante (seria la quinta moneda de la serie) y el león (la sexta de la serie). Es decir van a sacar (por lo que veo) dos monedas al año, una siempre será el elefante y la otra variará cada año...pero son todas de la misma serie.
> La que entiendo que es una serie distinta es el hipopótamo del Chad.
> Un saludo



Te apostaria estas dos onzas a que para el 2016 sacan bastantes mas que la del leon y la del elefante.

Conociendo este tipo de series para enero/febrero tenemos otras dos anunciadas,y si no al tiempo


----------



## frob (7 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Te apostaria estas dos onzas a que para el 2016 sacan bastantes mas que la del leon y la del elefante.
> 
> Conociendo este tipo de series para enero/febrero tenemos otras dos anunciadas,y si no al tiempo



Tienes toda la razón, me acabo de dar cuenta que en 2015 sacaron tres monedas..si ya hay dos anunciadas para 2016......tiene toda la pinta si..


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

#frob: Iba a rebatir lo que comentabas, pero veo que se me ha adelantado el conforero conde84 y que es un "platero" que suele controlar bastante el tema relacionado con la Plata. En fin, vamos a ver si se dan cuenta de que los coleccionistas AUTÉNTICOS no estamos para que nos tomen el pelo (al que le quede...) y creo que, a pesar de la escasa tirada, no ha habido demanda y esa es una "señal" bastante representativa...

Respecto a la serie del Chad (o vete a saber de cuántos países...) hice un comentario que creo es bastante acertado en cuanto a la "intencionalidad". Y, efectivamente, es otra serie, perooooo...

# Arbeyna: Me refería a que la Plata está intentando romper la tendencia bajista, al menos la de corto plazo... Si rompe con volumen los $16,192 podría irse un poco más arriba y, para hablar de otra cosa, necesita romper los $18,284 y entonces podríamos empezar a hablar con cierta propiedad de "otra cosa"... A medio plazo, no son descartables que se vuelvan a ver los anteriores mínimos e incluso más abajo. Tampoco tengo clara esta subida en los MPs, y es que en el Oro ha pasado lo mismo, por tanto podemos especular sobre dos posibilidades: 1) factor "especulativo" por parte de determinados grupos financieros que mueven bastante capital y 2) compras FÍSICAS de Inversión y que sabemos que se están produciendo. Lo más probable es que sea un "mix" de ambas posibilidades apuntadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... por tanto podemos especular sobre dos posibilidades: 1) factor "especulativo" por parte de determinados grupos financieros que mueven bastante capital y 2) compras FÍSICAS de Inversión y que sabemos que se están produciendo. Lo más probable es que sea un "mix" de ambas posibilidades apuntadas.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues tienes toda la razón, esperemos que los "inversores" quieran recoger pronto "sus" beneficios y pongan en el mercado los certificados.

Sobre lo que comentas de compras de inversión, estoy viendo cada vez más coleccionistas numismaticos que en los foros comentan que han comprado su primer bullion, parece que poco a poco la gente, al menos los que se dedican a la moneda como hobbie, empiezan a prestar un poco de atención al metal amarillo. Y respecto a la plata, aquí sí que hay un deseo palpable de comprar onzas, viendo cómo bajan los stocks de las tiendas que tenemos de referencia, nos podemos hacer una idea. Que no alcanza el volumen de compra de India, seguro, pero grano a grano, granero.

Tenía intención de comprar algunos Canguros y Buhos, pero voy a seguir esperando un par de semanas, quizá luego me arrepienta y las pague más caras, quizá no 

----

Sobre el tema de Benin, esto no deja de ser un negocio para algunas Cecas o "casas de inversión", echad un ojo:

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/10/aucoffre-lanza-moneda-plata-curso-legal-tanzania/

Excepto el Elefante de Somalia, que no queda muy claro si es o no respaldada por el país emisor, y es onza aceptada dentro del mercado, el resto mirar y no tocar.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Silver And The Bond Market Collapse | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Oct 2015)

Hola, conocéis esta onza?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Ahí la tienes... y es una Round.

- SILVER 1 OZ .999 FINE *ETOILE ROUND** US MINT,, SUPER FINE AND SUPER SWEET!! (09/16/2011)

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Oct 2015)

Qué es una round?, que opinión os merece esta round?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Una "Round" es una "Medalla", por tanto no tiene la consideración de moneda por faltar el facial...

¿Qué opinión me merece? Supongo que es para comprarla, si es así por debajo del precio del Bullion de hoy. Sólo vale por la Plata que contiene, al menos en mi modesta opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Oct 2015)

Gracias fernandojcg, entonces vale su peso en plata. A ver si me sale bien el negocio.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2015)

Si tienes intención de hacerte con ella, a la baja y suma los gastos de envío, porque sino para qué...

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si tienes intención de hacerte con ella, a la baja y suma los gastos de envío, porque sino para qué...
> 
> Saludos.



Si, los gastos de envío siempre los tengo en cuenta.

En cuanto a la medalla, el que sea de la ceca US Mint(creo que se escribe así), ofrece garantías de calidad, verdad?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Yo no sé si está hecha por la US Mint o no... Igual SÍ, pero está claro en la moneda que es conmemorativa y encargada para AMC, que me imagino será una Corporación o similar de los EE.UU.

No le des más vueltas, es simplemente una Round de Plata Bullion y no tiene ningún "plus" especial. Por tanto, ha de comprarse barata, ya que yo no le veo el interés. Otra cosa muy distinta es que te gustará el diseño y "quisieras" esa Round.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Oct 2015)

Gracias por los consejos y la paciencia.

La AMC es una tv americana y por lo visto tienen unas cuantas medallas, la mayoría no supera lo 20$ a no ser alguna con la que hayan acertado como una de las torres gemelas.

Bueno, si la compra de este pequeño lote sale bien os contaré, vienen de USA, a ver si esquivo las aduanas.


----------



## kapandji (12 Oct 2015)

hola a todos,
he leido vuestros ultimos comentarios sobre la coleccion de proteccion de la naturaleza. A mi me parece una falta de seriedad. en su momento pensé que iban a ser solo los elefantes, que por otra parte son bonitos, y ahora...
Solo colecciono koalas, lunares, pandas y elefantes de benin hasta ahora. He visto los stock horse y me parecen bonitos, me recuerdan a los lunares. Que os parece dejar los elefantes y hacerme con los stock horse, tienen mas tirada, pero la revlorizacion es buena, son bonitas... ¿que os parece?.
un saludo


----------



## fff (12 Oct 2015)

A mi las de Benin ni me van ni vienen, y para hacer los caballos prefiero los cocodrilos... y sobretodo los canguros 

De todas maneras es una apuesta :rolleye:


----------



## kapandji (12 Oct 2015)

fff dijo:


> A mi las de Benin ni me van ni vienen, y para hacer los caballos prefiero los cocodrilos... y sobretodo los canguros
> 
> De todas maneras es una apuesta :rolleye:



el probl3ma que empezar ahora con los canguros seria un desembolso grande, y los cabqllos tienen pocas monedas...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2015)

Hola, kapandji: Lo de la colección de Benin es una pena porque la moneda es interesante, pero de ahí a que nos tomen el pelo... En lo personal, aún no he decidido nada al respecto, pero es posible que haga los Elefantes o, simplemente, deje de hacer la colección o compre monedas "sueltas" si hay alguna en especial que me guste...

Las Stock Horse me parece una excelente colección y que hago, al igual que la de los Cocodrilos... Ambas colecciones llevan pocas monedas y son muy interesantes. Los Canguros, al igual que los Kiwis, también están bien, pero si has de iniciar la colección eso te va a suponer un fuerte desembolso y no creo que merezca la pena... aunque esa es una cuestión más de "cartera" que de otra cosa.

Actualmente, he decidido mantener las colecciones que realizo y que mantienen una política "seria" y no algunas que manifiestan una clara tendencia "saca cuartos"... Y cada vez estoy volviendo más a mi afición "original": la Numismatica. Este fin de semana, me he "beneficiado" dos Denarios: uno de Vespasiano y el otro de Trajano... Aparte de corresponderse con uno de los mejores períodos de la Historia de Roma, la moneda todavía era bastante "pura", es decir no habían utilizado aún la "impresora" de la época...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Silver Price Manipulation

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Oct 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos y la paciencia.
> 
> La AMC es una tv americana y por lo visto tienen unas cuantas medallas, la mayoría no supera lo 20$ a no ser alguna con la que hayan acertado como una de las torres gemelas.
> 
> Bueno, si la compra de este pequeño lote sale bien os contaré, vienen de USA, a ver si esquivo las aduanas.



El viernes pasado la vi en la convención, la tenía un comerciante de Bilbao, precio 14 euros, tenía algunas más de otras "cecas", si te interesa, escríbeme y te paso por privado el nombre.


Update On The Gold Silver Ratio | Gold Eagle

---------- Post added 13-oct-2015 at 12:39 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y cada vez estoy volviendo más a mi afición "original": la Numismatica. Este fin de semana, me he "beneficiado" dos Denarios: uno de Vespasiano y el otro de Trajano... Aparte de corresponderse con uno de los mejores períodos de la Historia de Roma, la moneda todavía era bastante "pura", es decir no habían utilizado aún la "impresora" de la época...
> 
> Saludos.



Si es que no podemos evitarlo , el viernes me hice con un columnario bien majo, ya me podía haber comprado unas pocas muchas onzas con el precio que pagué, pero quedé enamorado )


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: ¿Qué te voy a explicar que tú ya no sepas? Je,je,je... Curiosa "reflexión" la que haces y es la misma que me hice poco después de comprar los Denarios, es decir que por ese precio podría haber obtenido unas buenas Onzas de Plata, pero a estas alturas de la "película" qué quieres que te diga... Creo que tengo bastantes más años que tú y eso hace que esté de vuelta de casi todo, así que prefiero darme ciertos "caprichos" en la que es mi auténtica afición en relación a las monedas, es decir la Numismatica.

Además, hay algo que es muy difícil de entender para quienes son ajenos a este "mundo" y es que tener en mano una moneda "especial" nos permite abstraernos en el "tiempo" y ponernos a pensar o "ensoñecer" respecto a qué no habrá vivido esa moneda en el transcurso de unos tiempos que fueron sin duda muy interesantes, y me da igual un Denario que un Columnario y que se corresponden a períodos históricos memorables... fuera de cuestiones ético-morales.

Bueno, esta semana voy a estar pendiente de unas monedas griegas que tienen una Historia que ya te puedes imaginar... Y disfruta de tu Columnario, una de las monedas más bellas que conozco.

Y os dejo esto que gustará a los más "plateros"...

- Green Light For Silver | Gold Silver Worlds

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Oct 2015)

Muy buenas

Hoy me han enviado las fotos de los Pandas del 2016, y como intuía, sorpresa, las monedas llevan grabadas el peso en gramos. 

Interesante pues, a largo plazo las del 2014 (últimas con el sistema Oz.) 2015 (únicas sin peso grabado) y las del 2016 (primeras con el sistema Gr.)






2016 China Panda Gold Bullion 30g (Around 0.9645oz), 
Diameter 32mm, Denomination 500Yuan, Mintage 600000.







2016 China Panda Silver Bullion 30g (Around 0.9645oz), 
Diameter 40mm, Denomination 10Yuan, Mintage 8000000.

A ver si nos da un respiro la plata para cuando salgan al mercado, porque el oro, no tiene mucha pinta de que vaya a bajar, menuda forma de fastidiar las compras Navideñas, habrá que buscar refugio en los Escudos Españoles


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Oct 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Muy buenas
> 
> Hoy me han enviado las fotos de los Pandas del 2016, y como intuía, sorpresa, las monedas llevan grabadas el peso en gramos.
> 
> ...



Pues a ver si va a desaparecer la leyenda gramos para el 2018...:fiufiu:

https://actualidad.rt.com/ciencias/188705-cuanto-realmente-pesar-kilogramo


----------



## makokillo (16 Oct 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> A ver si nos da un respiro la plata para cuando salgan al mercado, porque el oro, no tiene mucha pinta de que vaya a bajar, menuda forma de fastidiar las compras Navideñas, habrá que buscar refugio en los Escudos Españoles



Yo le tengo echado el lazo a 2 en la proxima de Ibercoin del dia 22 , entre bomberos no nos pisemos la manguera


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo le tengo echado el lazo a 2 en la proxima de Ibercoin del dia 22 , entre bomberos no nos pisemos la manguera



Carlos III o IV? valor bajo o alto? Ceca de las Indias o Nacional?

Aún no mandé mis pujas y a no ser que sea una pieza rara rara, me da igual, me aparto.


----------



## makokillo (17 Oct 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Carlos III o IV? valor bajo o alto? Ceca de las Indias o Nacional?
> 
> Aún no mandé mis pujas y a no ser que sea una pieza rara rara, me da igual, me aparto.



Carlos IV, de las Indias y de las baratillas , yo de momento me tengo que conformar con eso. Pero era una broma, además yo suelo llevarme pocas pujas por que ofrezco muy poco por encima del precio de salida, es solo por si salta la liebre y salta pocas veces.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Green Light Silver | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Oct 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Muy buenas
> 
> Hoy me han enviado las fotos de los Pandas del 2016, y como intuía, sorpresa, las monedas llevan grabadas el peso en gramos.
> 
> ...



Pues a mi esto de los Pandas me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja.
¿Es el gobierno chino el que las acuña, verdad?.
Y me surgen varias preguntas por las que lo hacen:
-Puede no ser nada.
-Puede que se quieran desligar de la referencia en Onzas, típica de los yankies.
-Puede que les sea más difícil conseguir metal. No cambian las tiradas y es algo menos de 1.1 gramos de metal por pieza, eso es mucho metal si se multiplica por las monedas emitidas.

¿Alguien que arroje un poco de luz a este tema?

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Oct 2015)

Hola, recientemente he adquirido cinco francos de plata suizos que he compartido en el hilo de "he comprado...una moneda!", ahora estoy en el proceso de estudiar un poco su historia, poca cosa pero siempre se aprende algo. En una web que tiene unas descripción bastante detallada de la moneda me encontré con un trocito de historia que dice así:

_A finales de 1960, y debido a la devaluación del dólar estadounidense, los precios de los productos en el comercio internacional aumentaron de manera significativa. El valor del contenido de una moneda de plata excedía su valor monetario, y muchas fueron enviadas al extranjero para su fundición; lo que llevó al gobierno federal a declarar esta práctica ilegal. El estatuto tuvo poco efecto, y la fundición de francos sólo cesó cuando el valor numismático de los francos restantes superó su valor material._

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Carlos IV, de las Indias y de las baratillas , yo de momento me tengo que conformar con eso. Pero era una broma, además yo suelo llevarme pocas pujas por que ofrezco muy poco por encima del precio de salida, es solo por si salta la liebre y salta pocas veces.



De broma nada , de todas formas, yo voy a por dos nacionales, suerte!

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 19:20 ----------




Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Pues a mi esto de los Pandas me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja.
> ¿Es el gobierno chino el que las acuña, verdad?.
> Y me surgen varias preguntas por las que lo hacen:
> -Puede no ser nada.
> ...



Quien las acuña es el Banco de China y, por ende, el Gobierno.

Habrá que mirar los precios una vez salgan al mercado, pero el Panda siempre juega con premiun, debería ser a mismo spot más barata que la del 2015 cuando salió, por el tema de la cantidad de plata, pero 1 gramo en plata, es peccata minuta, no es oro.

Entiendo que los Chinos ha obrado con total normalidad, lo que carece de sentido alguno es que en un país se "trabaje" como unidad de masa y se acuñen las monedas de inversión utilizando el sistema anglosajón. ¿Qué hacen los Austriacos o Alemanes acuñando en onzas? Buscar proyección en el mercado internacional, nada más, me parece normal lo de los Chinos, su Panda ya por sí solo tiene demanda, y apuesto a que una vez marcado peso y ley, la seguirá teniendo.

De todas formas, cada uno tiene su propia opinión, mientras no exista pronunciamiento expreso del Banco de China, todo son conjeturas.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 19:24 ----------




Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, recientemente he adquirido cinco francos de plata suizos....



Ten cuidado, como te pique el gusanillo de la numismática y te guste, no vas a tener cura .

-------------------------

A ver qué esperan los Chinos de esta jugada.... qué pensáis?

China Construction Bank to join LBMA silver price-setting mechanism

China Construction Bank to join LBMA silver price-setting mechanism | Reuters


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Hace algunos días leí la noticia que enlazas y me dije: "Otra zorra más en el gallinero"... Yo desconfío mucho de los chinos y creo que tienen mucho que ver con las caídas en las cotizaciones de los MPs. Tienen mucho "papel" en formato de "colores" y el mismo puede servir para comprar "papel" que fuerce la caída del "físico" y comprar así más barato, ya me entiendes... Además, en los últimos tiempos, hay una gran colaboración entre China y el rey del "papel bajista"... JP Morgan.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Silver Price Forecast: Targets And How To Turn Them Into Wealth | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Oct 2015)

Buenas

Ya pasa de los $16, y el juego $/€ no está ayudando para nada, definitivamente nos quieren fastidiar las compras, con todo lo que está por salir!!!

Alguien se atreve a aventurar una caída de aquí a dos, tres meses?

Silver Before it


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Estacionalmente, la Plata suele ser bajista en el mes de Diciembre y, posteriormente, antes de finalizar el mes comienza a remontar. No sé si será así en esta ocasión, pero los cortos actuales apuntan a esa dirección. Claro que nos queda el tema del par EUR/USD y lo más lógico es que la divisa europea continúe devaluándose a lo largo del próximo año, pero vete a saber...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Oct 2015)

Pues a ver si es así Fernando, si el euro cae por debajo del dolar, habrá que jugarsela y empezar a comprar allí. 

Finalizando ya Octubre y sin cracks sonoros, veremos qué nos trae Noviembre.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Pues, mira hace poco que la FED ha dicho que no toca los tipos de interés y que era lo que esperábamos todos para esta reunión. Sin embargo, la noticia ha provocado una fuerte volatilidad en los mercados y ellos "sabrán" porqué... El caso es que la Plata ha perdido todo lo que llevaba ganado en el día. Hace unos minutos, andaba por los $15,863, aunque ha llegado a tocar los $15,750 y eso que durante el día había alcanzado máximos en los $16,370... Y lo "peor" es que el EUR ahora mismo está luchando por no perder los 1,09... Realmente, Arbeyna, creo que debemos vigilar más la cotización del par EUR/USD que la de la Plata y es que, quizás, el EUR continúe el próximo año con su devaluación...

Y dejo un buen artículo sobre la Plata...

- Higher Silver Prices: The Fundamental Case | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> . Realmente, Arbeyna, creo que debemos vigilar más la cotización del par EUR/USD que la de la Plata y es que, quizás, el EUR continúe el próximo año con su devaluación...



Hola Fernando,

Ya me estoy dando cuenta del tema que se hablaba hace tiempo de la relación €/$. Lo que no creo que interese a EEUU es un dolar más fuerte que el euro, no? (a mi no )


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Mira, en este entramado Ponzi que tienen montado, ya no es lo que pueda interesar a los EE.UU. o a la FED, sino a los que mueven los "hilos": los Bancos y Corporaciones que hay detrás... 

Arbeyna, el USD está imparable contra prácticamente todas las divisas y con ver el Índice del Dólar está más claro que el agua... Si supera la barrera de los 100, es muy posible que veamos al USD muchísimo más fuerte. Además, a nivel macro están pintando "bastos" en buena parte del mundo, incluidos los EE.UU., y un buen indicador de ello sigue siendo el Cobre...

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Oct 2015)

Hoy le están zumbando a la plata....15,59 -4,2%...
y al oro -2,21%


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2015)

Hola, dalmore_12: NO pasa NADA... y todo está dentro del "guión"... Me explico: vista la reacción de ayer a una medida "esperada" por parte de la FED, más los fuertes cortos existentes, más la disminución de las ventas en la Plata de "inversión"... pues NO es "extraña" esta corrección y que corrige la subida que en el corto plazo se había producido.

Ayer, ya indicaba que pronto vamos a entrar dentro de una etapa estacional que suele ser bajista para la Plata y en los últimos años ha sido así... A esto tenéis que añadir que a principios o mediados de Diciembre la US Mint suspenderá las ventas de las Eagles para adecuar los troqueles para el año 2016. En lo personal, pienso que de aquí hasta la próxima reunión de la FED en Diciembre, podríamos asistir a precios bastante interesantes para los que quieran adquirir Plata, especialmente la Bullion. Y Enero, por regla general, suele ser alcista para el metal "plateado"...

Por cierto, y también lo indiqué ayer, que el Cobre sigue imponiendo su "Ley"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ayer comentaba algo sobre esto... y parece que no andaba "desencaminado".

- Oct 29, 2015 COT for Gold and Silver Enters Dangerous Territory Bob Hoye 321gold ...inc ...s

Saludos.


----------



## amador (31 Oct 2015)

Hace unas semanas cuando se anunciaron las Canguros Buillon de la Perl Mint, algunos comentábais que la calidad de acuñación al no ser proof sería más floja. 

Si ya las habéis recibido, ¿qué impresión os han causado? 

Yo ya las tengo, y efectivamente las veo más flojas que Lunares II , kokas, etc. 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2015)

Hola, amador: Bueno, ya hace algún tiempo que las compré y, la verdad, tenía claro que compraba Bullion, así que NO me he llevado ninguna sorpresa "desagradable" y era lo que esperaba, pero sigo considerando que estas monedas de la Perth Mint tienen un cierto "plus" con respecto a otras comparables y, si estoy en lo cierto, eso lo dirá el tiempo... A ver qué piensa al respecto el amigo Arbeyna.

Evidentemente, amador, NO pueden compararse con las Koakaburras, Koalas, Lunares II, etc. Tampoco esas monedas de la Perth Mint tienen mayor pretensión que competir con las de Bullion de otras Mint.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Nov 2015)

Muy buenas plateros

Pues sobre las canguros poco os voy a poder decir, todavía no las he comprado, se me ha metido en la cabeza que tienen que bajar todavía más los precios y seguramente ya para dentro de un mes, aprovechando que hayan salido la mayoría, haga un buen pedido.

Lo que no me gustaba, y me sigue sin gustar, es el campo que se encuentra detrás del Canguro, las leyendas grabadas sobre una zona de aguas... demasiado complicado el diseño para un bullion y que quede bien. Si encima decís que no ganan en mano, pues empiezan con buen pie, aunque como ha dicho Fernando Perth tiene un plus, pocas cecas sacan varias onzas al año y todas éxito asegurado (Koka, Koala, Lunar...)

Quizá el diseño del 2017 sea más logrado y el comienzo de una nueva serie muy interesante a l/p como los Kokas y Koalas.

Por lo demás, a ver si continua la tendencia bajista hasta por lo menos igualar los precios de finales de Agosto.


----------



## pamarvilla (11 Nov 2015)

Pues sí, la plata sigue en caída. Salu2

Con la plata vamos a por la caída libre. Blogs de Bolságora


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 Nov 2015)

Presentación de la moneda conmemorativa del «Quijote»
RAE.ES 







30€, 18 gramos, plata 925 milésimas


----------



## gurrumino (12 Nov 2015)

Los carlillos de a 12 eran una bicoca comparados con estos felipillos a 30e por mucho proof que sean.

¿Por que no se hacen onzas en España?.


----------



## conde84 (12 Nov 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Los carlillos de a 12 eran una bicoca comparados con estos felipillos a 30e por mucho proof que sean.
> 
> ¿Por que no se hacen onzas en España?.



No son proof, son igual que las de 12 y 20 euros.


----------



## gurrumino (12 Nov 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> No son proof, son igual que las de 12 y 20 euros.



Moneda de 30 euros de valor facial (plata de 925 milésimas).
Peso y diámetro: 18 g y 33 mm.
Forma: circular con canto estriado.
Calidad: proof.
- See more at: Presentación de la moneda conmemorativa del «Quijote» | Real Academia Española


----------



## conde84 (12 Nov 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Moneda de 30 euros de valor facial (plata de 925 milésimas).
> Peso y diámetro: 18 g y 33 mm.
> Forma: circular con canto estriado.
> Calidad: proof.
> - See more at: Presentación de la moneda conmemorativa del «Quijote» | Real Academia Española



¿alguien puede confirmar que son proof?

Ya me extraña a mi que sean proof estas monedas.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2015)

Para salir de dudas...

- www.boe.es/boe/dias/2015/07/18/pdfs/BOE-A-2015-8050.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (13 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para salir de dudas...
> 
> - www.boe.es/boe/dias/2015/07/18/pdfs/BOE-A-2015-8050.pdf
> 
> Saludos.



Pues en el boe no veo que ponga la calidad en la que se acuña, a ver si alguien la compra y nos lo aclara


----------



## rojiblanco (13 Nov 2015)

Sacado de una web numismática:
30 EUROS - Metal: Plata 925 - Peso: 18 grs. - Ø 33 mm. - Calidad BU - Tirada 1000000 Próximamente disponible

Ayer me pasé por el banco y no tenían ni idea de que la hubieran sacado.


----------



## dgomtam989 (13 Nov 2015)

Buenas tardes. Me registré en el foro hace unos días. Soy inversor en bolsa desde hace muchos años y llegué hasta aquí buscando "alternativas de protección" ante lo que creo que se nos va a venir encima en pocos años, sino meses.

No sé nada de MP, pero he de agradecer a gente como Arbeyna, fernandojcg, asqueado, makokillo y otros vuestras aportaciones, pues después de leerme este hilo creo que he aprendido en tres días más que en mi primer año en la facultad. Sinceramente gracias. Voy a seguir leyendo el foro a diario. La semana próxima recibiré mi primer pedido de onzas de Kangaroo. Mi objetivo es ir acumulando bullion a muyyy largo plazo, realizando compras periódicas. Y mi deseo es que ojalá no pase nada, pero los políticos y sus bancos centrales están haciendo todo lo posible para que algo pase. Si hasta Janet Yellen reconoce que estamos entrando en terreno inexplorado, es para temer lo peor. Suerte a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# conde84: Hombre, "aclara" bastante... Esa tirada, si no indica lo contrario, es en BU y otra cosa es que después la FNMT haga algunas en Proof... 

# dgomtam989: Pues, bienvenido a este hilo y al mundo "platero". En la Plata, promediando en el tiempo y sin plazo, o cuanto menos que éste sea a largo, creo que el riesgo/rentabilidad saldrá beneficiado en el futuro. Y aquí, evidentemente, el tiempo corre a favor de la Plata, porque algo que es necesario y demandado acaba haciendo valer su auténtico valor y más si hablamos de algo que es FINITO... por tanto, cada día que pasa hay menos por extraer y eso hoy no cotiza, pero "mañana" seguro que SÍ...

Además, estamos atravesando una grave Crisis de confianza en el Sistema Fiat y que no sabemos lo que puede durar, pero cuando tienes que estar "chutando" continuamente es que el "enfermo" se encuentra en un estado terminal...

Saludos.


----------



## dgomtam989 (13 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # conde84: Hombre, "aclara" bastante... Esa tirada, si no indica lo contrario, es en BU y otra cosa es que después la FNMT haga algunas en Proof...
> 
> ...



Como lo que está pasando ahora no había pasado nunca en la historia ,lo que viene detrás necesariamente ha de ser algo nuevo e imprevisible.

Creo que estamos asistiendo en butaca de primera fila de platea a la mayor estafa perpetrada por la élites corruptas en toda la historia de la humanidad y muchos aún no se han enterado de que la función comenzó hace tiempo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Nov 2015)

Muy buenas Plateros!

Llevo unas semanas que no tengo tiempo para nada, aunque intento vigilaros desde el movil cuando tengo un segundo libre 

Sobre la nueva de 30 euros, es BU, pudiera ser que la que venden en carterita sea proof, pero la que se puede conseguir en el BdE que va en bolsita, BU con total seguridad. Esta semana me pasé por el BdE de Madrid y me comentaron que el jueves estarían disponibles, intentaré pasarme la semana que viene para conseguir alguna, ya os diré.

Menuda alegría me está dando la plata, a ver si continúa la bajada, por lo menos hasta igualar precios finales de Agosto y cargamos algo.

Bienvenido al hilo dgomtam989, ya nos irás comentando sobre tus nuevas adquisiciones y tu opinión como inversor para con la plata. Si has tenido paciencia y ganas de leer todo el hilo, habrás visto que para nosotros el tema de la plata es una carrera de fondo. Lo dicho, bienvenido. 

Y poco más, os dejo esto: "Furthermore, commonsense tells us that at the estimated 37 Moz of U.S. domestic mine supply could not meet the total demand of 45 Moz of Silver Eagles this year"

Rising Silver Investment Demand Puts Record Squeeze On North American Supply | SilverSeek.com


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# dgomtam989: La verdad, me gustaría mucho más no ser espectador del "cataclismo" económico-financiero que se cierne sobre el mundo, si es que éste finalmente estalla, pero los análisis diarios que efectuamos nos dicen que tenemos bastantes "números" para verlo y "sentirlo"... En fin, id haciendo los "deberes" y poniendo algunas "velas", por si acaso "acertamos".

No te creas, dgomtam989, que históricamente han existido grandes cataclismos en el mundo de las finanzas y suelen cambiar los "formatos", pero el final suele ser el mismo...

# Arbeyna: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Bueno, espero que, aunque atareado, todo te vaya bien. Por cierto, ya comenté no hace mucho que la Plata suele ser bajista en esta época del año, al contrario que el Oro, pero parece que, de momento, se han puesto de "acuerdo" para que ambos MPs sean bajistas. Concretando, en la Plata, estás a NADA de los anteriores mínimos marcados en los $14,045 y ya veremos si los pierde, pero es posible que aguante a corto plazo. Otra cosa es que el par EUR/USD acompañe y es que hoy le están dando un buen "tute" a la divisa europea y, realmente, los "motivos" tampoco se justifican, más después de conocer los datos macro que se han dado en los EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## dgomtam989 (13 Nov 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Muy buenas Plateros!
> 
> Llevo unas semanas que no tengo tiempo para nada, aunque intento vigilaros desde el movil cuando tengo un segundo libre
> 
> ...



Gracias por la bienvenida. Leyendo el hilo me doy cuenta de lo que para muchos de vosotros supone el mundo de los MP: una pasión. Y eso está bien, porque en esta vida hay que tener aficiones, pasiones y formas de disfrutarla. En mi caso es la música. Yo simplemente he llegado hasta aquí buscando diversificación. 

La siembra indiscriminada de dinero regalado está propiciando inversiones desastrosas que nunca podrán ser rentabilizadas, tanto en renta fija como variable.

La liquidez hoy día es muy peligrosa. Cuando se saquen cuentas y nadie pueda pagar lo que debe, saldrá a la luz que muchos bancos hace años que son insolventes y no pueden respaldar los depósitos de los clientes. Y ningún Gobierno con más deudas y más insolvente que los bancos podrá garantizar los citados depósitos. No sólo perderán el dinero los clientes que tengan más de cien mil euros, cantidades menores tampoco podrán ser devueltas en su totalidad ni serán garantizadas por la mayoría de los países. Podemos irnos a Bancolchón, pero también levantarnos una mañana y enterarnos que Alemania sale del euro y entonces los nuestros valdrán la mitad.

¿Qué nos queda? Yo no veo otra opción que los MP. Teniendo bajo nuestra custodia metales físicos se elimina el riesgo de quiebra del sistema y el riesgo de contrapartida. Sólo queda el riesgo de una bajada en el precio de los metales, pero yendo a largo plazo considero que es perfectamente asumible. De momento he comenzado con las nuevas onzas Kangaroo a 16,60€ + gastos. Baje o suba mi precio será un promedio. Y lo más importante: se pueden tocar. No puedo decir lo mismo de mis acciones, de mis bonos, ni de mis euros (cada vez menos) que tengo en el banco.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2015 at 21:16 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # dgomtam989: La verdad, me gustaría mucho más no ser espectador del "cataclismo" económico-financiero que se cierne sobre el mundo, si es que éste finalmente estalla, pero los análisis diarios que efectuamos nos dicen que tenemos bastantes "números" para verlo y "sentirlo"... En fin, id haciendo los "deberes" y poniendo algunas "velas", por si acaso "acertamos".
> 
> ...



Como decía Jerry Maguire: "Siempre debes esperar lo mejor, pero tienes que estar preparado para lo peor".


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# dgomtam989: Ja,ja,ja... ¿Me lo dices o me lo cuentas? Te lo digo porque en este foro soy bastante conocido por mi "pesimismo" en materia económico-financiera, por no hablar de la geopolítica... Te recomiendo que te pases también por el hilo "Evolución del precio del Oro III" y que es donde suelo escribir, bueno aparte de otros foreros de muy buen nivel.

Mira, dgomtam989, NO creo que tengamos "pasión" por la Plata, y menos por el Bullion, te lo digo porque Arbeyna, asqueado, makokillo y yo mismo tenemos en común nuestra afición por la Numismatica y donde priman otras "razones"... Cuando compramos, por ejemplo, un Columnario NO lo hacemos por la Plata que contiene y SÍ nos mueve más "comprar" un poco de Historia, un diseño y, claro está, también un buen "ejemplo" de lo que fue una "divisa" mundial basada en uno de los MPs que, históricamente, siempre se ha considerado "dinero" REAL.

En general, estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas y, de alguna manera, me "leo" en buena parte... y de ello ya te darás cuenta. Quizás, ahora mismo discrepo en cuanto a lo de la liquidez: mejor tenerla que no tenerla... ¿No? Entre otras cosas, porque permite la toma de decisiones en materia de "Ahorro/Inversión", por ejemplo comprar MPs... pudiendo elegir precio si decidimos promediar.

Bueno, estamos de acuerdo en que existe una auténtica represión financiera y que se acentuará en el futuro... de eso creo que pocas dudas hay en este hilo y en el que te he citado (mucho más específico...). Eso no quita para que sea prudente la diversificación y hay muchas formas de realizarla. Una de las más "claras" es la posesión "física" de MPs, pero también hay otras "complementarias" para Bancolchón: Divisas "físicas" como, por ejemplo, el CHF... En fin, que cada cual debe estudiar bien el "producto" donde mete su dinero y SIEMPRE, para diluir el "riesgo", hay que estar "diversificado", aunque la ponderación en los activos dedicados a los MPs suele ser algo muy personal, pero bastante ALTA entre los "metaleros" y que pertenecemos a otra "realidad" o forma de entender la vida y que está muy alejada del Matrix en que tratan de envolvernos.

dgomtam989, antes de dejarlo, espero que sigas colaborando en este hilo y si te apetece también te invito a hacerlo en el "mío"... Escribes bien, también argumentas y resulta interesante leerte.

Y dejo esto...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/rising-s...-puts-record-squeeze-on-north-american-supply

Saludos.


----------



## dgomtam989 (14 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # dgomtam989: Ja,ja,ja... ¿Me lo dices o me lo cuentas? Te lo digo porque en este foro soy bastante conocido por mi "pesimismo" en materia económico-financiera, por no hablar de la geopolítica... Te recomiendo que te pases también por el hilo "Evolución del precio del Oro III" y que es donde suelo escribir, bueno aparte de otros foreros de muy buen nivel.
> 
> ...



Cierto, me expliqué mal. Es pasión por la historia escondida en la plata. A alguno de vosotros os leí que se embelesaba acariciando una moneda mientras degustaba un buen brandy. Puedo entenderlo porque a mi me pasa con otras disciplinas. Por eso os pido disculpas de antemano, ya que podéis llegar a verme como un bárbaro o un sacrílego. He llegado hasta aquí no por la historia, ni por un valor sentimental, ni para ganar dinero, sino para comer, por si revienta todo. Soy un mero acumulador. Voy a estudiar también el tema del oro. He comenzado por la plata principalmente por dos motivos: por su valor fraccionado pienso que será más fáci para intercambiarla por patatas, jabón, etc. Y sobre todo porque tiene todas las papeletas para ser el primer elemento de la tabla en extinguirse. Soy una persona muy positiva en todos los aspectos de la vida. No me veáis como a un bicho raro o un friki que cree en conspiraciones extrañas ni en fenómenos paranormales. Vengo del mundo de la bolsa y me temo que el castillo de naipes sobre el que estamos asentados se va a derrumbar en breve.

Con la plata física busco protección ante las adversidades económicas y políticas. El metal papel es una mentira. Si unos pocos de los teóricos propietarios de la plata de papel decidieran pedir la entrega de plata de la que suena, se produciría un default del Comex y del LMBA. Los contratos serían liquidados con papelitos en el mejor de los supuestos, seguramente, al precio que tenía la plata anterior al default.

No pretendo ganar dinero, sino salvar los ahorros. Puede que ocurra un colapso financiero mundial que nunca ha pasado. Tratar de adivinar cómo se va a desarrollar para protegerse es casi imposible. Por eso voy a procurar tener suficientes metales preciosos para poder comer un par de años.

Tampoco creo en el euro y menos aún en el euro español. Estaría bien CHF o NOK, pero siempre físicos. La posesión es la parte más importante.

En la medida en que mi tiempo me lo permita, intentaré participar, pero sobre todo siempre os leeré porque mi padre me enseñó que siempre hay que escuchar y aprender de los que saben.

Un saludo.


----------



## alicate (14 Nov 2015)

No dudes que aprenderas, aqui tienes los mejores maestros.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# dgomtam989: Tú padre era un hombre Sabio y es que un padre en su familia tiene que distinguirse por enseñar unos determinados valores y disciplinar a sus hijos. Lo de la "amistad" lo dejo para las madres o los amigos... En fin, es una opinión muy subjetiva. Sin embargo, fijate como en los sistemas tribales quienes suelen mandar son gente muy mayor, pero porque son "Sabias" y NO por su "fuerza" o valor, pero que antes debieron demostrar en su juventud...

Te corrijo: NO era Brandy, sino Whisky... ya que el comentario es mío. Los numismaticos somos gente bastante culta, "reflexiva", con opiniones libres que intentamos llevar a la práctica, ya que los "metaleros" somos el bastión más resistente que existe contra el Sistema Ponzi... Desgraciadamente, no es el caso de nuestro país, donde somos minoría, pero como nosotros hay bastantes en el mundo que luchan por resguardar su Patrimonio de las garras confiscatorias y represivas del Sistema. Quizás, sea en Oriente donde sus vicisitudes históricas les han "abierto" los ojos mucho antes que en Occidente, pero bueno para algo escribimos algunos en hilos y foros como este... ¿No?

En ningún momento, dgomtam989, me has parecido un "friki"... muy al contrario y se te nota que has estado "buscando" respuestas a lo que ves y, que por formación y criterio, NO te "cuadra"... A esa conclusión. llegamos varios hace ya bastantes años y Lehman Brothers acabo de confirmarnos que NO andábamos "equivocados". Luego, sabemos que esta Crisis no es una Recesión "normal" y NADA que ver con lo que hemos conocido hasta ahora, aunque como estudioso del Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión, te diré que hay muchos "paralelismos" entre lo sucedido entonces y lo de ahora, pero esto -insisto- parece DIFERENTE y con un alcance mucho mayor en el tiempo: no son comparables ni la población, ni los recursos existentes, ni muchas cosas más...

SÍ, es correcto comenzar por la Plata, ya que siempre será más fácil de utilizar como medio de pago en ese escenario futuro que contemplas. De todas formas, eso ya lo simplifiqué en su momento: para billetes grandes = Oro y para billetes pequeños/"calderilla" = Plata. Resumiendo, hay que tener de los dos MPs, pero con una mayor ponderación en la Plata, ya que históricamente es el formato de "dinero" que más ha circulado.

Bueno, dgomtam989, un placer debatir contigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Nov 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno he visto por la red que estan poniendo ya a la preventa la moneda de China del Panda de 10 yuanes del año 2016 que esta disponible a partir del dia 15 del mes que viene y con algunas diferencias en el peso, aqui la teneis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son onzas "light"...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2015)

SÍ, gonzalor, el nuevo "formato" nos sustrae 1,10 gramos y que imagino que NO nos lo "descontarán" en el precio final cuando la compremos. Desconozco los motivos por los que China ha decidido dejar de lado a la tradicional onza y pasarse a esos 30 gramos, pero todo es posible en un país tan opaco...

Y dejo un artículo en el que se refiere el gran aumento en las ventas de monedas de Plata y Oro por parte de la US Mint....

- https://srsroccoreport.com/u-s-mint-silver-eagle-sales-to-hit-record-2015-production-stops-dec-11th/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2015)

Hola, asqueado: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Pues, imagino que como todos: hasta los mismísimos... ¿No? SÍ, el mundo está cada día más "enrarecido" y lo que te "rondaré morena"... Hace tiempo que lo veo mal y ya sabes que soy bastante pesimista a futuro, pero es que da la sensación de que lo tenemos cada vez más "cerca", bueno de hecho es así, ya que los "almohades" de nuestra época han "evolucionado" a aquellos tiempos y ya no paran de dar por c... Luego, a nivel geopolítico, las grandes potencias están "rozándose" más allá de lo aconsejable y cualquier día nos despertamos con medio mundo en llamas...

Bueno, a pesar de lo que diga la cotización, la gente sigue comprando Plata y va en aumento. Imagino que la lectura más correcta es que son "pezqueñines" los que están buscando refugio en el metal plateado y deben tener las mismas "percepciones" que vertemos en este hilo y el "hermano" -"Evolución del precio del Oro III"-. Evidentemente, somos muchos los que desconfiamos del "papel"... porque hay mucha "impresión", mucho "humo vendido", pero la Economía que vemos en las empresas y en las calles es cada vez más humillante: de dónde venimos y adónde vamos... Se han perdido en pocos años los logros conseguidos después de décadas de esfuerzo. Que vergüenza y que asco...

Mira, hace un rato me he entretenido en comprobar algo que ya sabía, pero que no había contabilizado aún... Y es que nuestras compras en la Plata no han sido tan "negativas" como pudieran parecer a simple vista. Si tomamos, por ejemplo, los últimos máximos del EUR, es decir del 1 de Abril de 2014, la devaluación respecto al USD alcanza casi un 24% -que ya es "tela"...- y, en ese período, la Plata ha caído casi un 27%... Y seguimos teniendo en nuestras manos algo que es tangible y que SIEMPRE ha tenido valor, así que se trata de ir cambiando "papelitos de colores" y, al final, el tiempo corrige los desajustes temporales de todo tipo, especialmente cuando han favorecido la formación de burbujas financieras.

Y respecto a las Pandas, bueno nadie ha negado por aquí que los chinos no sean "peseteros"...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## conde84 (28 Nov 2015)

Como curiosidad,si no me equivoco ultimamente la vez que mejor hemos estado para comprar plata en euros ha sido a ultimos de agosto de este año, un dia (no recuerdo exactamente cual) que pego un bajon de repente hasta los 14,3 creo y volvio a subir rapido.

Recuerdo justo meterme en la pagina del andorrano y ver las maples a 15,45 euros,que seguro que en alguna pagina alemana estarian mas bajas aun.

Ahora mismo estando la plata mas baja tenemos esa misma moneda a 16,6 para que veamos la paradoja.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2015)

Hola, conde84: Creo que fue el 26 de Agosto... La "paradoja" radica en que el EUR andaba por los 1,13 aproximadamente...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, vamos a intentar "reflotar" el hilo, aunque sea momentáneamente...

- DÃ©ficit del mercado de la plata en 2015 serÃ¡ de 1.328 toneladas

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Ene 2016)

2016 China Panda 20th Anniversary of Bank of Beijing Silver Bullion Coin 30g,
Diameter 40mm, Denomination 10Yuan, Mintage 50000.










2016 China Panda 20th Anniversary of Bank of Beijing Gold Bullion Coin 8g,
Diameter 22mm, Denomination 100Yuan, Mintage 35000.


Buenas

La semana pasada me envió un forero Chino esta info acerca de las dos nuevas versiones Pandas 2016 en relación al aniversario del Banco de Beijing. Le mostré mi interés y me deseó suerte, por lo visto él viviendo allí se las va a ver y desear para conseguir alguna. Por lo visto las pocas que van a salir irán a USA y poquitas a los grandes comerciantes alemanes, pero que la mayoría, por el (amor que tienen los Chinos a lo "suyo") textual me dijo, quedarán allí.

Si veis alguna de estas piezas a precio razonable, no yo dejaría escapar la oportunidad, estas piezas, si los pandas normales juegan con premiun, éstas lo tienen garantizado, es apuesta segura, eso sí, sopesando precios y con la cabeza fría.

A ver si saco un rato y pego un repaso a ver cómo han ido los precios para nuestros bulliones el último semestre.

Saludos


----------



## Mazaldeck (7 Ene 2016)

Estando como está la bolsa china en estos momentos no me extraña que los chinos se lancen a comprar pandas...


----------



## makokillo (7 Ene 2016)

Con un mintage de 50.000 piezas ya te digo yo que es una apuesta mas que segura para el afortunado que pueda pillarla directamente de distribuidores o incluso despues de 2 o 3 reventas.



Arbeyna dijo:


> 2016 China Panda 20th Anniversary of Bank of Beijing Silver Bullion Coin 30g,
> Diameter 40mm, Denomination 10Yuan, Mintage 50000.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Perth Mint Silver Coins Sales Surge 56%

Saludos.


----------



## k0k0 (8 Ene 2016)

Hola a todos, como novato en la compra de monedas de plata de inversion queria haceros una pregunta.

Al precio que esta la plata hoy en dia unos 13€ la Oz, para rentabilizar las monedas que compramos (ajustadas en el mejor de los casos) sobre los 16€+envio, el precio de la plata tendria que superar los 18€ la Oz para tener beneficio, y viendo el historico de precios, la ultima vez que rondo esos valores fue en abril de 2013, desde entonces ha ido a la baja, entonces mi duda... realmente merece la pena en comprar onzas? somos varios los que lo hacemos asi que, que pensais vosotros? preveeis una subida de la plata en unos años? o es solo por seguridad?


----------



## conde84 (8 Ene 2016)

k0k0 dijo:


> Hola a todos, como novato en la compra de monedas de plata de inversion queria haceros una pregunta.
> 
> Al precio que esta la plata hoy en dia unos 13€ la Oz, para rentabilizar las monedas que compramos (ajustadas en el mejor de los casos) sobre los 16€+envio, el precio de la plata tendria que superar los 18€ la Oz para tener beneficio, y viendo el historico de precios, la ultima vez que rondo esos valores fue en abril de 2013, desde entonces ha ido a la baja, entonces mi duda... realmente merece la pena en comprar onzas? somos varios los que lo hacemos asi que, que pensais vosotros? preveeis una subida de la plata en unos años? o es solo por seguridad?



No entiendo bien que cuentas has hecho.

Si la plata sube 1 euro ya le habras rentabilizado un euro (suponiendo que el par euro/dolar sea el mismo),vamos que si se pone a 15 la moneda a ti te costara 17,si se pone a 16, te va a costar 18 y si se pone a 18 como dices te va a costar 20,por lo que le estarias beneficios siempre en caso de subidas.

Luego claro esta depende del canal de venta que eligas,no vas a sacar lo mismo si se las vendes al andorrano que si las vendes por el foro o ebay por ejemplo,eso cuenta mucho a la hora de vender.


----------



## k0k0 (9 Ene 2016)

Pues he hechado estas cuentas:

Precio Plata Hoy mismo: 12.74€ la Onza.
La onza mas barata: 15,60€
Gastos de envio: 1,6€ x moneda suponiendo que compremos varias.
Precio total por cada moneda: 17,20€, vamos como unos 5€ mas de su valor en plata asi a ojo y en el mejor de los casos.

Asi que hasta que el precio de la plata no supere ese precio de compra no empezariamos a tener beneficios o ser buena inversion, teniendo en cuenta que el valor de reventa es menor que el precio de la plata, eso es otro tema.... y si hechamos la vista al historico, lo que me llamaba la atencion es que a 18€ llego a estar en abril-mayo de 2013 por lo que el valor ha estado a la baja estos años.

Yo las compro porque colecciono monedas y ya puestos, pues.. pero no acaparo unidades.

A los que comprais por inversion, que idea teneis? veis factible que el precio vuelva a subir a largo plazo?


----------



## Arbeyna (9 Ene 2016)

Hola

Yo soy de los que piensan que la plata todavía tiene mucho recorrido, pero claro, depende de los márgenes temporales que se marque cada uno, si me hablas de un escenario de espera de uno o dos años, yo buscaría otra alternativa, en mi caso lo hago con miras a un largo plazo, por lo que el único problema que se me plantea a corto plazo es poder seguir comprando en estos precios.

Debes tener bien claro que aunque una onza de Panda y una Maple llevan la misma cantidad de plata (bueno, el Panda ya no, pero tampoco es relevante) la proyección dentro del mercado numismático no es la misma. Mientras que en el Maple, salvo dos medidas de seguridad y el año en curso, la moneda en sí no presenta variaciones, con el Panda no ocurre lo mismo.

Así pues, plantea tus números pero diferenciando bullion puro (precio cercano a spot y con poca demanda dentro de la numismatica) y bullion con premiun (precio un poco más elevado pero muy demandadas por los coleccionistas)

Entre unas y otras, es fácil agruparlas, Maples, Libertad, Liberty, Arcas, Philarmonicas por un lado, y Kokas, Koalas, Elefantes y Pandas por otro, a grandes rasgos, son las que se coleccionan.

Piensa en qué plazo te marcas, y en función de eso apuesta por bullion puro o por bullion con premiun, la opción del premiun te garantiza un colchón en caso de caída de precios de la plata. Hubo quien en 2011 compró Filarmonicas a 30 y quien compró Pandas a 35, mira hoy los precios de esas monedas y saca tus propias conclusiones.

Otra cosa, con el tema de la plata el IVA juega mucho en su contra y como te apuntaron arriba, el canal de venta y los riesgos que quieras cometer al desprenderte de cierta "cantidad" deben ser tenidos en cuenta, en principio todas las ganancias obtenidas deben tributar. Cierto es que por una o dos monedas vendidas, no te va a llegar una carta de los amigos de Montoro pidiendo explicaciones, pero hay algunos que juegan en el limite, y los amigos de éste no se andan con chiquitas.


----------



## conde84 (9 Ene 2016)

k0k0 dijo:


> Pues he hechado estas cuentas:
> 
> Precio Plata Hoy mismo: 12.74€ la Onza.
> La onza mas barata: 15,60€
> ...



Para empezar estas poniendo unos gastos de envio elevadisimos,segun tus cuentas por 10 onzas los gastos ascenderian a 16 euros y eso es una barbaridad.

Y como ya te he dicho antes lo importante es el canal de venta que tengas,si se las vendes al andorrano por ejemplo o a una joyeria,pues si como dices tendras que esperar a que la plata suba 4 euros para sacarlas un beneficio,si las vendes por ebay,por este foro o en mano a alguien,cada centimo de subida es un centimo de ganancia.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- U.S. Silver Production Drops Significantly Again In October

Saludos.


----------



## k0k0 (10 Ene 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> Para empezar estas poniendo unos gastos de envio elevadisimos,segun tus cuentas por 10 onzas los gastos ascenderian a 16 euros y eso es una barbaridad.
> 
> Y como ya te he dicho antes lo importante es el canal de venta que tengas,si se las vendes al andorrano por ejemplo o a una joyeria,pues si como dices tendras que esperar a que la plata suba 4 euros para sacarlas un beneficio,si las vendes por ebay,por este foro o en mano a alguien,cada centimo de subida es un centimo de ganancia.



Para el caso es lo mismo, estamos discutiendo por centimos, me da igual que hablemos de 17,20€ que de 16,40€ si compramos muchas mas, son precios de 2012 que desde entonces ha ido a la baja. muy lejos de los 5€ la onza que salia en 2004 y que nunca mas veremos.

yo solo quiero preguntaros por como veis el futuro del precio de la plata, seguira a la baja, a precio similar al de hoy, o esperais subidas?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2016)

Hola, k0k0: Bueno, Vd. debe entender que la Plata es un MP muy volátil y eso se comprueba viendo un chart histórico de los últimos 100 años... Por ejemplo, ¿sabía Vd. que la Plata alcanzó precios cercanos a los $50 en Marzo de 1980? Evidentemente, fue un movimiento muy especulativo y que protagonizaron los Hermanos Hunt. Dicho esto, la actual tendencia en la Plata es LATERAL/BAJISTA y aunque soy un declarado "platero", pues NO soy muy optimista en el corto plazo y ya no sé en el medio plazo... A largo plazo, la Plata debería ser muy alcista en relación a los precios actuales y que sólo se entienden en el contexto en que se encuentra el sector de las Materias Primas en el mundo.

Para concluir, si Vd. ve la Plata como una posible oportunidad de "inversión", pues me lo pensaría, ya que los "retornos" pueden tardar en llegar... Normalmente, los "plateros" vemos la Plata desde otras "perspectivas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (11 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - U.S. Silver Production Drops Significantly Again In October
> 
> Saludos.



De verdad que hay cosas que se me escapan... caen las producciones, suben las demandas y los precios sin embargo no reaccionan como deberían, o al menos, como marcan los manuales de la más elemental economía marcan.

Se que el oro tiene una componente muy importante en el "reciclaje" pero la plata? No conozco a nadie que haya vendido plata en un compro oro ni similares (aunque es cierto que en 2010-2011 mucha moneda fue directa al horno)

O el mercado está más manipulado de lo que pensaba o no doy con la razón. Ahora, mucho mejor para nosotros, a seguir llenando la saca.

Por cierto, ayer me enseñó un compañero una moneda de 10 onzas, nunca le había prestado atención a ese formato, pero en mano gana mucho, mucho, mucho....


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Ene 2016)

Buenas

Cinco meses después de la primera anotación, vamos a ver el comportamiento de las onzas tomadas como referencia en el mes de Agosto,
Enero lo marco en rojo


15 de Agosto de 2015
13.73 euros / onza 
15.24 $/oz.
18 de Enero de 2016
12.72 euros / onza
13.91 $/oz.

American Eagle 2014 -	18,8 - 18.29
American Eagle 2015 -	17,25 - 16.13
American Eagle 2016 - 16.35

Arca 2014 -	18,37 - 16.37
Arca 2015 -	16,6 - 15.58
Arca 2016 - 15.61

Britania 2014 -	18,44 - 21.60
Britania 2015 -	17,08 - 18.90
Britania 2016 - 16.80

Birds	
Halcón Peregrino - 2014 -	17,91 - 19.22
Águila calva - 2014 -	18,43 - 25.00
Halcón de cola roja - 2015 -	17,2 - 16.20
Búho - 16.14

China Panda 2014 -	34,49 - 29.94
China Panda 2015 -	21,04 - 25.50
China Panda 2016 30gr - 19.57

Filarmónica 2014 -	18,95 - 16.93
Filarmónica 2015 -	16,79 - 15.91
Filarmónica 2016 - 15.80

Koala 2014 -	19,38 - 18.86
Koala 2015 -	18,04 - 17.61
Koala 2016 - 17.24

Kokaburra 2014 -	18,69 - 17.63
Kokaburra 2015 -	18,05 - 18.36
Kokaburra 2016 - 17.27

Libertad 2014 -	17,6 - 20.9
Libertad 2015 -	17,67 - 20.03

Lunar Serie ll - 2014 -	27 - 26.98
Lunar Serie ll - 2015 -	21,8 - 24.30
Lunar Sere ll - 2016 - 19.22

Lunar UK - 2014 -	20,15 - 21.86
Lunar UK - 2015 -	20,2 - 23.90
Lunar UK - 2016 - 20.30

Maple 2014 -	17,99 - 17.44
Maple 2015 -	16,62 - 15.71
Maple 2016 - 15.68

Perth 2014 Cocodrilo -	21,3 - 21.38
Perth 2015 Araña -	17,11 - 18.37
Perth 2016 Canguro - 15.47 

Somalia Elefante 2014 -	19,99 - sin datos 
Somalia Elefante 2015 -	17,35 - 21.10
Somalia Elefante 2016 - 16.55

Tokelau 2014 -	22,35 - 24.10
Tokelau 2015 -	19,36 - 18.50

Pese a la ligera bajada, por no llamar ridícula, me ha sorprendido el comportamiento de las Libertad. Y para ser una simple medalla, no lo entiendo, voy a tener que dar la razón a fernandojcg cuando me dijo que las tuviese en cuenta y no las repudiase.

Entiendo que el precio del Águila calva debe ser algo puntual como sucedió con el Panda 14 el pasado verano, desabastecimientos puntuales supongo, iremos viendo. Mientras tanto a seguir llenando la saca.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Las Libertad siempre han tenido un ligero "Premium" dentro de las de Bullion. Quizás, su "apuntalamiento" actual venga, entre otras razones, por la fuerte devaluación que está sufriendo el Peso Mexicano...

Saludos.


----------



## maxkuiper (18 Ene 2016)

La plata no es una inversión. Es un seguro.

No partiendo de aquí vas a sufrir mucho muchísimo.


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Ene 2016)

maxkuiper dijo:


> La plata no es una inversión. Es un seguro.
> 
> No partiendo de aquí vas a sufrir mucho muchísimo.



Viendo el comportamiento de estos últimos años y las "dificultades" en colocar determinadas piezas, no hablaría yo de seguro. Yo la plata siempre la he tratado como una inversión, a largo plazo y comprando en determinados momentos, como ocurre en todas las inversiones.


----------



## racional (22 Ene 2016)

Quien compre plata hoy debe tener en mente que seguramente no pueda vender hasta dentro de 15 años para ganar, asi que solo es una inversion para gente con mucha paciencia. Tambien podria ocurrir antes, pero no parece que vaya a ser asi.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2016)

¿Por qué? Lo digo porque después de un análisis tan "docto" me he quedado igual que antes...


----------



## racional (22 Ene 2016)

Como dijo alguien aqui el factor demanda es determinante, para la gente normal comprar monedas de plata no tiene ningún atractivo, asi que es un producto que queda relegado colecionistas y minorias. Sin eso quien se supone que va comprar la enorme cantidad de plata existente y eso a los precios actuales que esta tirada la plata, pero imaginate si costara 60€ la onza.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2016)

Bueno, Vd. parece desconocer que hace unos años que existe DÉFICIT en el mercado de la Plata y no, precisamente, por la demanda de "inversionistas" o coleccionistas... Básicamente, es por las múltiples aplicaciones industriales que tiene la Plata y los "plateros" somos un simple "grano" en la gran demanda existente. Y le dejo un artículo donde tiene Vd. unos datos que avalan lo que le acabo de comentar...

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/12/deficit-mercado-plata-1328-toneladas-2015/


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> Como dijo alguien aqui el factor demanda es determinante, *para la gente normal* comprar monedas de plata no tiene ningún atractivo, asi que es un producto que queda *relegado colecionistas y minorias*.



Bueno, he de decirte que soy coleccionista y tanto mi familia como mis conocidos me tienen por un tipo "normal"



racional dijo:


> Sin eso quien se supone que va comprar la enorme cantidad de plata existente y eso a los precios actuales que esta tirada la plata, pero imaginate si costara 60€ la onza.



Estoy en una cosa de acuerdo contigo, en que si la onza costase 60 euros, alguno se pensaría qué hacer. Pero también te digo que esta situación ya se dió, cuando la onza llegó a los 32 euros, mientras los que llevábamos tiempo con la plata, ya hacía tiempo que habíamos dejado de comprar, otros en busca de un dinero rápido, sin tener ni la más remota idea se pusieron a comprar plata como quien compra garbanzos. 

Ten en cuenta que la plata lleva siendo dinero desde hace unos pocos miles de años, además de que pasas por alto las aplicaciones industriales de la plata, no solo tecnológicas, también sanitarias. Por mucho que reniegues de la plata, sin darte cuenta estas rodeado de ella.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2016)

Bueno, dejo esto que -una vez más y van...- NO parece estar de acuerdo con lo que asevera "racional"...

- BREAKING THE COMEX: First The Collapse Of Registered Gold Stocks, Now Silver?? : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (3 Feb 2016)

Buenos días.

Me he registrado después de leeros algún tiempo.

Coincido con el espíritu de estos hilos (oro-plata) en el sentido de que algo cambio el 2008 y ya nada será igual.La emisión masiva de papelitos por parte de los bancos centrales con la intención de ganar tiempo, no ha resuelto nada.

Las deudas globales han crecido un 30% desde 2008 y la solución a 30 años de masivo endeudamiento no puede ser "mas madera".

He sido inversor de bolsa durante casi 30 años y ahora me he pasado en parte al mundo de la plata.

Precios bajos(relativos), disminución de la producción y aumento de la inversión forman un coctel explosivo.Ademas el hecho de salirme del sistema financiero me deja mas tranquilo ante lo que pueda venir.

Sigo conservando alguna inversión en bolsa, sobre todo petroleras y alguna gasera canadiense, pero ya no es la confianza de antes.

El mundo es finito y los recursos no.Los limites del crecimiento nos muestran la dificultad del crecimiento continuo.Sin creer profundamente en la teoría de Olduvai, si pienso que el decrecimiento en cuanto a imposibilidad de mantener el actual estado del bienestar, ya ha comenzado.

Por ultimo, mencionar que en la presentación de Enero de 2016 de Silver Wheaton (gran platera americana), en la pagina 24 de su pdf, nos facilita un grafico de la producción de plata estimada en los próximos años.

No se ve muy bien, pero calculan una producción de 750 millones de onzas en 2017 y mantenimiento posterior.Una buena caída respecto de las 830 actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (3 Feb 2016)

antorob dijo:


> He sido inversor de bolsa durante casi 30 años y ahora me he pasado en parte al mundo de la plata.



Que revelación te dio la luz? 30 años son muchos...

Un articulo? un ostiazo en el 2008? ::

Eres platero solo? oro no? 

Wellcome a la terapia de grupo.


----------



## antorob (3 Feb 2016)

Hola Karlillo.

Estaba buscando alternativas a la bolsa y lei en Rankia "el mejor post de la década".Ni que decir tiene que me encanto.Luego estudie el tema con detalle y me convenci.

Plata y no oro, porque ambos son metales preciosos pero la plata se consume y el oro no.Creo que el hecho de que las minas no sean primarias hace que la producción pueda caer si los metales como el zinc y el plomo se hunden por una depresión económica.Las reservas de plata son muy bajas y creo que en 10 años la producción en Mexico y China debería caer bastante.No hay prisa.

Por otro lado el IVA molesta, pero no queda otro remedio.

La relación oro-plata debería volver a su relación histórica, desde mi punto de vista, y es otro punto a favor de la plata.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Feb 2016)

Hola antorob,

Lo primero darte la bienvenida. 

Cuando hablas de invertir en plata, te refieres a plata física o mediante ETF o similares?

Por otro lado, ya sabes que se comenta, rumorea que el precio de la plata, digamos que está un poquito "intervenido", no crees que esta situación puede prolongarse hasta que a estos señores les de la gana?

Por cierto, no conocía el post que has citado en Rankia, lo enlazo por si algún compañero quiere pegarle un vistazo. 

El mejor post de la década - Rankia

Saludos


----------



## antorob (3 Feb 2016)

Hola Arbeyna.

Solo invierto en plata física.Monedas bullion por mas señas.

La manipulación es algo que existe desde siempre.Lo de ahora es el control absoluto.Pero lo entiendo.Si quieres emitir papelitos(dinero) sin control debes procurar que no tengan competencia.Si mantienes el precio del oro y la plata bajos, eliminas el efecto llamada.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Feb 2016)

Hola antorob,

Intuyo que tu confianza en el "sistema" es nula al 1000%, bienvenido al club. Y sobre todo un acierto lo de la plata en mano, personalmente ni me fío del lenguaje de los "ceros y unos" ni mucho menos de los "certificados sellados", los metales en mano y a buen recaudo. 

Ahora la cuestión es saber hasta cuándo van a querer mantener la función, aunque hay quien apunta una caída importante para la plata y el oro durante el 2016.

Aunque no lo se... varias fuentes apuntan a un descenso en las extracciones de plata debido a los precios, si aún así estos bajan, dejarán de extraer. 

2016 Silver Market Trends | SilverSeek.com

IT BEGINS

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2016)

Ahí os dejo esto...

Silver Price Fix

Saludos.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (4 Feb 2016)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto, pero estaba pensando en comprar algo de oro y plata físicos como seguro y para diversificar mi cartera. No tengo interés numismático, y me gustaría que me recomendarais. Había pensado en filarmónicas de 1oz de oro y plata, además de maples y canguros de plata. OS parece buena elección u OS iriais a algo con más o menos premium?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2016)

Hola, Mr. Bogus: Si pierde algo de tiempo en el hilo tiene Vd. respuestas a lo que pregunta y, además, bien argumentadas. Sin embargo, ya que estoy por aquí, pues lo mejor es que se inicie con el Bullion más barato: Philarmonicas y Arcas de Noé. También ahí están las Maple Leaf, pero suelen tener un "problema" que aparece con el tiempo y se llama "manchas de leche". No está de más añadir algo de Premium y aquí solemos recomendar las Pandas.

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (8 Feb 2016)

SAludos a todos! Agradeceros los mucho que se aprende con vosotros....Escribo muy poco ya que tengo poco con lo que pueda ayudar, pero soy de esos suelen estar "por aqui cerca"




fernandojcg dijo:


> .
> Por cierto, y también lo indiqué ayer, que el Cobre sigue imponiendo su "Ley"...
> Saludos.



A que te refieres, si puedo preguntar? Es que me hace gracia la moneda de 1 onza de cobre de Andorra y es tan baratita.... Crees que pueden subir de precio?



Arbeyna dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que la plata lleva siendo dinero desde hace unos pocos miles de años, además de que pasas por alto las aplicaciones industriales de la plata, no solo tecnológicas, también sanitarias. Por mucho que reniegues de la plata, sin darte cuenta estas rodeado de ella.



EL otro dia, mi mujer se quemo un poco la mano con aceite y la pomada que se puso, se llama Silvederma. El nombre ya lo dice todo no? 

---------- Post added 08-feb-2016 at 08:04 ----------

He tardado lo mio en leerme el hilo...no se que pasó que desaparecieron paginas....


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2016)

Hola, Beto: Tenemos un poco descuidado este hilo, pero -en mi caso- bastante tengo con el que participo más activamente. En cualquier caso, vamos a ver si conseguimos entre todos reflotar este...

Respecto a lo que me preguntas, me refiero al Cobre como indicador adelantado de la situación económica mundial, dada su indudable importancia en la producción industrial, por tanto el comentario no tenía ninguna connotación numismatica.

Efectivamente, el Cobre está imponiendo su "Ley" con un retorno a un año de -19,55% y a 3 años del -44,07%. Por tanto, estos datos ya avalan la "sentencia" anunciada.

SÍ, aquí como en el hilo "hermano" (Evolución del precio del Oro III), han "adelgazado" el hilo, ampliando los comentarios por página o eso me han comentado y que tampoco he contrastado, vamos que no me he puesto a "contar".

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (12 Feb 2016)

Buenos dias! La plata va para arriba o me lo parece? Cada dia que miro las onzas estan mas caras.....


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2016)

Hola, Beto: La Plata está yendo para arriba, de momento... pero también lo ha hecho el Euro y a eso añade el "plus" que están aplicando los comerciantes minoristas. Por tanto, es lógico que no percibas apenas "diferencia".

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Feb 2016)

Beto dijo:


> Buenos dias! La plata va para arriba o me lo parece? Cada dia que miro las onzas estan mas caras.....



Pues... que yo la sigo viendo "tirada"... Sí es cierto que comprar a 12.50€ a finales del año pasado fue una oportunidad, pero hoy a 14€ no lo veo prohibitivo, máxime para los "plateros" que confiamos en el potencial a futuro de éste metal. Piensa cuando llegó a los 32 euros del 2011. 

Hace unos días Fernando enlazó en el hilo del Oro un artículo en el que se pronosticaba un precio de tres cifras para la plata. 

*Gold:silver ratio

In this author’s opinion, as a much cheaper precious metal then gold, silver is winning market share from gold buyers.

Investors are also buying silver because they think silver’s price will rise substantially.

Today the gold:silver ratio stands at 78.2:1
Gold $1173 oz/silver $15.01 oz = 78.2

Historically the ratio has been 15:1

Since silver made it’s nominal high in 1984 the gold:silver ratio has held fairly steady at 45:1 - with the current ratio at 78.2:1 silver will have to rise to $US26.06 in order to get the numbers back in sync with 45:1.

To get back to the historical average ratio of 15:1 silver would have to rise to $US78.20 an oz.*

Soar with Eagles Hoot With Owls | SilverSeek.com


*In World War I severe material shortages played havoc with production schedules and caused lengthy delays in implementing programs. This led to development of the Harbord List – a list of 42 materials deemed critical to the military.*

Por cierto... nunca había leído algo sobre la Lista Harbor, he estado buscando por la red, pero debo ser un zote. ¿Alguno tiene esa lista? me pica la curiosidad el listado de esos 42 materiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: La Lista de Harbord es algo muy complejo, pero te dejo lo que a ti te interesa... aunque debiera serlo a nivel general dada su importancia.

Ja,ja,ja... Arbeyna, vas a necesitar tiempo para "empaparte" de lo adjuntado. Será por información...

www.coloradomining.org/Content/Rele...ritical _ Strategic Minerals_Presentation.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## Marina (13 Feb 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues... que yo la sigo viendo "tirada"... Sí es cierto que comprar a 12.5
> 
> Hace unos días Fernando enlazó en el hilo del Oro un artículo en el que se pronosticaba un precio de tres cifras para la plata.
> 
> ...



Un poco mas arriba tu mismo pones 4 cifras

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Feb 2016)

Marina dijo:


> Un poco mas arriba tu mismo pones 4 cifras
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



¿Un poco más arriba? ¿Dónde?



Gracias Fernandojcg, muy interesante, una guía para conocer las aplicaciones de los metales, así como las principales zonas de extracción.


----------



## antorob (16 Mar 2016)

Buenos dias.

Viendo la masiva inversion en energia fotovoltaica en el año 2015 y las previsiones desbordantes para 2020, ¿alguien tiene una idea de la cantidad de onzas de plata que se prevee puedan utilizarse en esta industria hasta 2020?

Muchas gracias por anticipado.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Mar 2016)

antorob dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Viendo la masiva inversion en energia fotovoltaica en el año 2015 y las previsiones desbordantes para 2020, ¿alguien tiene una idea de la cantidad de onzas de plata que se prevee puedan utilizarse en esta industria hasta 2020?
> 
> ...



Hola

El otro día leí algo al respecto:

A growing use of silver is its use in solar energy. Erica Rannestad, Senior Analyst for GFMS Thomson Reuters, a global research firm, said silver is an indispensable part of the solar energy chain. Rannestad stated that silver use in solar energy is expected to surge 17% in 2015 to total 74.2 million ounces, the strongest rate of growth since 2011.

Growing Industrial Demand for Silver Highlighted at 2015 Silver Industrial Conference | The Silver Institute


Por otro lado, cómo veis la evolución a corto plazo de la plata?

Saludos


----------



## antorob (16 Mar 2016)

Hola Arbeyna.

La demanda de plata esta aumentando mientras la oferta esta cayendo.En un mercado libre la tendencia deberia ser alcista pero ya sabemos que esto no es un mercado libre.

Desgraciadamente creo que hasta que los bancos centrales no se vean desbordados no veremos subidas importantes de precios.

Lo malo es que la rendicion de los BC llevara aparejada una crisis de dimensiones desconocidas, asi que lo mejor es casi que aguanten lo que puedan.

Las inversiones de oro y plata solo deben ser un seguro para estar mejor posicionado cuando llegue la perdida de confianza en el dinero fiat.

Desde este punto de vista, evidentemente a largo plazo, poco importa el precio a corto o medio plazo.

Saludos.

PD.Lo de la inversion en fotovoltaica es porque me ha sorprendido el boom que se esta produciendo, sobre todo en China, India y USA.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2016)

La plata acaba de pasar los 16$.

No veo ninguna noticia que justifique el rally.

¿Alguna idea?.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2016)

Hola, antorob: Bueno, tampoco habían motivos para que la Plata estuviera tan decaída y llevamos así la "leche"... Ciertamente, el rally actual es bastante fuerte, pero no deja de seguir la misma inercia que se está viendo en otros MPs y metales básicos. En cualquier caso, para hablar de un cambio de tendencia se tendrían que superar los $18,284 y que quedan aún bastante lejos.

Y también puede estar influyendo la subida del Petróleo, ya que parece que existe una "correlación" entre ambas Materias Primas y dejo enlazado un artículo que comenta esto, aparte de otras más cosas relacionadas con el metal "plateado"...

- SILVER INVESTMENT: Switching From A Commodity To High Quality Store Of Value : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Mar 2016)

No se si la ligera subida del oro a llevado a que los ojos se fijen en la plata y estén entrando "manos oscuras", pero desde hace tiempo se están vendiendo onzas como churros.

throughout the month of February saw the mint sell a record-breaking 4,782,000 coins. *This marks the 11 th-highest month of sales for this coin since its inception in 1986.*

US Mint Experiences Strongest Silver Eagles Sales Ever in February | SilverSeek.com

Quizá esto tenga algo que ver con el precio del ASE 2016, para ser bullion puro y duro está en algunas webs incluso por encima de las Canadienses o alguna Australiana.


----------



## crufel (21 Mar 2016)

Os consulto. Tengo monedas de ,2000 pts de plata en su bolsita de plástico original. ¿Valen más así o las saco y las pongo en una cápsula para conservarlas mejor?


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Mar 2016)

crufel dijo:


> Os consulto. Tengo monedas de ,2000 pts de plata en su bolsita de plástico original. ¿Valen más así o las saco y las pongo en una cápsula para conservarlas mejor?



Si las guardas por colección, en cápsula. Si por el contrario las guardas para "negociar" en bolsa original.

Recuerda que la peseta el 31 de dicembre de 2020 no tendrá valor alguno, que no te pille el toro.


----------



## crufel (21 Mar 2016)

¿Que quieres decir con eso? ?perderán esas monedas su valor numismático? Ahora valen de 17 a 20 euros más o menos las de plata de 2000 ptas. ¿No valdrían nada siendo de plata? Hazme una estimación de precio


----------



## karlillobilbaino (21 Mar 2016)

17 a 20 euros las menos... por 20 te vendo las mias...

Las populares del 94 o 95 estan casi a precio peseta...

Asi que tiene pinta que bajen de dinero, otra cosa es lo que ocurra luego... nadie es adivino y menos en la numismatica... :no:


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Mar 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Que quieres decir con eso? ?perderán esas monedas su valor numismático? Ahora valen de 17 a 20 euros más o menos las de plata de 2000 ptas. ¿No valdrían nada siendo de plata? Hazme una estimación de precio



Claro que perderán valor (por este comentario se nota que no eres coleccionista, o por lo menos, que no llevas tiempo coleccionando) Debes tener en cuenta que un coleccionista SIEMPRE pagará más por un articulo en su embalaje original, es una de las formas que tiene de asegurarse que el objeto no ha sido manipulado (limpiado) entre otras.

Y eso de que valen ahora de 17 a 20 euros no se de dónde lo sacas, pero me parece un precio muy alto, quizá algún "despistado" pueda pagar eso por un Carlos V o Hispania, pero por el resto lo veo complicado.

Respecto al precio, no hago estimaciones, pero te diré que si las ofreces un Domingo en la Plaza Mayor, salvo años muy concretos y salvo que vayan en bolsa, te dirán que no les interesa añadiendo que lo mejor es que las lleves al Banco de España. De interesarles, no creo que te paguen más de 14 euros por moneda. 

Si las conservas en tu poder llegado el 01 de Enero de 2021, esas monedas de 2000 pesetas valdrán peso en plata (como los packs de duros que se venden a granel que los comerciantes llaman "plata al peso") ahí es donde irán las monedas de 2000 pesetas.


----------



## Marina (21 Mar 2016)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Las populares del 94 o 95 estan casi a precio peseta...
> 
> :



vamos 20 años perdiendo valor... menos mal que son un refugio.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Mar 2016)

Valor refugio,pues si,menuda broma.
Aunque si la plata remmontase,quizás valdrían algo mas q su peso en plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2016)

Bueno, todo es según el "color" con que se mire...

Año 2000: el Ibex-35 en los 12.585...

Hoy: 9.021... casi 16 años después...

En fin, que cada cual es muy LIBRE de elegir donde coloca su dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (22 Mar 2016)

Marina dijo:


> vamos 20 años perdiendo valor... menos mal que son un refugio.



Por la inflación dirás, porque valer valen lo mismo, 12 euros y en plata siguen teniendo la misma cantidad pero mucho mayor precio en plata.

De haberlos metido en un fondo de inversión de renta variable de la Caja "X" ahora tendría la mitad o menos dinero por moneda...

Pero si, no son una inversión, efectivamente son un seguro y compararlo con inversiones es mera curiosidad o morbo... ya que esas otras porción de tarta debería de estar cubiertas también...


----------



## Marina (22 Mar 2016)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Por la inflación dirás, porque valer valen lo mismo, 12 euros y en plata siguen teniendo la misma cantidad pero mucho mayor precio en plata.
> 
> De haberlos metido en un fondo de inversión de renta variable de la Caja "X" ahora tendría la mitad o menos dinero por moneda...
> 
> Pero si, no son una inversión, efectivamente son un seguro y compararlo con inversiones es mera curiosidad o morbo... ya que esas otras porción de tarta debería de estar cubiertas también...



En q caja deberias haber invertido en el 92?

Años 90 deuda publica al 15% anual.

Si hay inversiones peores... quemar los billetes... etc


Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## karlillobilbaino (22 Mar 2016)

Marina dijo:


> Si hay inversiones peores...



Y dale con la inversión... :: manzanas traigo again...que tendra que ver una cosa con la otra... 

Porque alguien no pudo hacer ambas cosas¿?¿?¿?¿? La lechera se pego una ostia de cojones...


----------



## Marina (22 Mar 2016)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Y dale con la inversión... :: manzanas traigo again...que tendra que ver una cosa con la otra...
> 
> Porque alguien no pudo hacer ambas cosas¿?¿?¿?¿? La lechera se pego una ostia de cojones...



al parecer el cuento esta mal, es la «platera



Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2016)

- Silver: The Best Is Yet To Come | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Mar 2016)

A ver, esto de las "inversiones" debe ser muy medido por quien se mete en este mundillo, sobre todo si lo hace en metales amonedados.

Es cierto que quien en 1994 compró la primera emisión de 2000 pesetas en plata, para hoy salir "lo comido por servido" debe vender cada moneda a unos 20,50 euros (según página del INE actualización de rentas) También es cierto que si se desprendió de las mismas a precio plata en 2011, obtuvo beneficios.

Muchos de los metaleros que escribimos por aquí, tenemos un rasgo "bipolar" por un lado están las piezas de nuestras colecciones, que simplemente nos llenan y no paramos a pensar si éstas suben o bajan en precio, y por otro, parte de nuestro pequeño capital se destina a metales. 

Pues bien, esta parte pequeña es la que hay que "gestionar" y no echar a dormir, cada uno sabe, o debería, cuál es el fin de acumular metales, se debería poner una meta y alcanzada ésta, soltar lastre.

Debemos tener claro una máxima, y es que los precios de venta los pone el comprador, de nada sirve explicarle que la moneda que compré en el 94 hoy son 20 euros o que es un diseño exclusivo del que sólo hay 500 unidades. Dar con la clave y el momento... muy complicado, llevo ya 25 años en ésto y todavía estoy aprendiendo.

Añado un enlace a un blog numismático (Adolfo Ruiz Calleja, no es un cualquiera en el mundo numismático) para que se le pegue una lectura al "mundo de las inversiones numismáticas"

Pasarse de listos XI: unos se equivocan y otros se aprovechan - Blog Numismatico

Un saludo


----------



## cr0n0 (23 Mar 2016)

Muchas gracias *Arbeyna* por citar mi blog y por decir que "no soy un cualquiera". Hace 25 años yo acababa de aprender a leer y tú ya estabas coleccionando, así que si tú estás todavía aprendiendo yo con mucha más razón.

El caso es que se debe diferenciar las inversiones en metal y las inversiones numismáticas. El que invierte en metal debería intentar no pagar más que el precio del metal y el día que quiere vender, venderlas a lo que se pague el metal en ese momento. No hay cosa más sencilla... o eso parece porque la gente tiende a querer comprar cuando el metal está carísimo y a no comprar cuando está barato. Recuerdo que en 2011 llevé 100 duros de plata para fundir a un mercadillo, los vendí a 18 euros y me volaron. Me los compraron los mismos "inversores" que la última vez no me los quisieron comprar a 10 euros. No lo entiendo, la verdad.

Invertir en bienes numismáticos es MUCHO más complicado. Conozco a muchísimos coleccionistas y a pocos de ellos les ha salido bien eso de juntar una colección durante años y años para luego venderla y ganar dinero (entendiendo como ganar el sacar más que el aumento de IPC). Y los pocos que conozco tienen características comunes: saben muchísimo, conocen muy muy bien el mercado, están bien asesorados y han forjado una colección interesante donde hay ejemplares que cuestan decenas de miles de euros. 

Personalmente creo que controlo algo más que la mayoría de los coleccionistas (no porque sea más listo, sino porque dedico más tiempo al asunto). Con mi colección lo que busco no es ganar, sino no perder. Es decir, tener un capital refugiado y que el día de mañana lo pueda vender al precio de compra + IPC. Para ello compro monedas de calidad, raras, con potencial salida internacional (hablo de piezas de miles de euros) y en un momento en que no sean muy buscadas por los coleccionistas. Mi apuesta siempre es que la demanda volverá al cabo de unos años. Pero claro, para esto hay que estar bastante metido y... me conformo con no perder 

Saludos,
Adolfo


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Mar 2016)

Vaya! pues no sabía que andabas por aquí... está claro que el mundillo de la numismática es más reducido de lo que pensaba, al final todos nos acabamos conociendo.

Bueno, cuando comentas que las monedas de calidad, las rarezas y las que son buscadas en el extranjero tienen posibilidades de, al menos, recuperar la inversión, no te lo discuto, eso es así. Ahora, también hay que tener una base muy muy sólida, haber leído mucho y sobre todo estar en pleno contacto con el mercado, y eso no es tan fácil como parece, hay que echar muchas horas. 

Y no pasemos por alto ya no el "bolsillo" del coleccionista, sino el "gusto" y "objeto" de su colección. Mientras algunos se gastan 1200 euros en un 8S Fernando VII precioso, otros se los gastan en la moneda de 2€ Mónaco Grace Kelly.


Un saludo


----------



## cr0n0 (23 Mar 2016)

> Mientras algunos se gastan 1200 euros en un 8S Fernando VII precioso, otros se los gastan en la moneda de 2€ Mónaco Grace Kelly.



Ninguna de las dos las considero buenas opciones para el largo plazo. Una onza de Fernando VII de 1200 euros es una pieza muy corriente e invertir dinero en euros es tirarlo a un pozo (otra cosa es que alguien pueda entretenerse coleccionando euros, allá cada cual).

Una buena onza, por corriente que sea la fecha, no va a bajar de 3000 euros.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Mar 2016)

cr0n0 dijo:


> Una buena onza, por corriente que sea la fecha, no va a bajar de 3000 euros.



Cierto, pero no todas las colecciones se nutren de piezas de 3.000 euros, al menos la mía, que ya me gustaría, no creas, pero los recursos son los que son.

Y luego está que el mercado para ese tipo de piezas es reducido, encuentras antes un comprador para un 8S normalito y con mucha guerra encima que para una pieza de las que hablas, claro está que a un precio normal, una pelucona por 1000 euros te la quitan de las manos, pero no se trata tampoco de hacer regalos.

Respecto al euro,estoy de acuerdo contigo, esa es una "burbuja" que ya ha empezado a reventar, y todavía los hay que meten varios miles de euros en tiradas cortas....

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2016)

Bueno, rescato este hilo de las "Catacumbas" y así le adelanto algo la faena al amigo Arbeyna. Y como le decía hoy a éste en otro hilo, es muy difícil saber cuál es el precio "REAL" de la Plata y dejo esto..

- The Historic Dow Jones-Silver Ratio Points To $300 Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Grecorio (1 Jul 2016)

Impresionante el comportamiento de la plata en las últimas sesiones. Comportamiento mucho más alcista que el oro.
¿Alguna explicación o recomendación?


----------



## karlillobilbaino (1 Jul 2016)

recomendación?

Hacer los deberes cuanto antes y no dejarte guiar por lo que quieran hacer los manipulados mercados...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Grecorio: NO hay una explicación "sólida" en estos momentos, vamos si pensamos de acuerdo a lo que nos dice la ortodoxia financiera "oficial" y otra cosa somos aquellos que tenemos una cierta formación cultural y también financiera, aparte de la necesaria "experiencia". Lo que parece CLARO es que en la Plata se está haciendo valer más su aspecto "monetario" que el "industrial"... ¿Por qué? Posiblemente, "manos fuertes" que estén buscando "refugio" ante un posible Verano muy revuelto en el aspecto financiero...

En cualquier caso, como le comenta karlillobilbaino, pues se trata de ir haciendo los "deberes" y que algunos ya tenemos casi completados. Y la Plata es una buena opción que añadir a esos deberes, pero es curioso como ahora todo el mundo parece acordarse de ella cuando meses atrás ha estado "tirada de precio" y durante bastante tiempo... En fin, dicen que nunca es tarde, así que... Eso SÍ, sin "marearse" y NO es prudente correr detrás de los precios.

Y dejo un artículo que puede ser parte de una posible "explicación"...

- The Dow/Silver Ratio Signals All-Time High Silver Prices | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## racional (1 Jul 2016)

Para quien le guste las emociones fuertes, VelocityShares 3x Long Silver ETN (USLV), algo que solo recomiendo para que pequeñas cantidades, no como inversión principal. Quien hubiera comprado en enero tendria un 100% de rentabilidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2016)

Mejor, "pájaro en mano"... luego, en FÍSICO.

Saludos.


----------



## Obi (20 Jul 2016)

Silver Mining vs. Gold Mining: The Dynamics Explained - Jeff Nielson | Sprott Money



> Relative to those numbers, the current $20 (USD) price is pathetically low, which is why most of the world’s silver mines remain closed, and many large deposits of silver (at lower grades) remain un-mined. The dearth of silver mining is further evidentiary proof that silver is grossly under-priced – and proof that this under-pricing can only be the result of price manipulation.


----------



## k0k0 (12 Sep 2016)

Creeis que la plata va a seguir subiendo este año y el proximo???


----------



## racional (12 Sep 2016)

k0k0 dijo:


> Creeis que la plata va a seguir subiendo este año y el proximo???



Tiene pinta de que no, que se va quedar lateral durante años.


----------



## alicate (12 Sep 2016)

racional dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que no, que se va quedar lateral durante años.



Habló el rancio. Exponiendo claramente sus argumentos. como siempre.

No hacerle caso. Una de dos, o le birló una fulana la cadena, la pulsera y el reló, o es un judeaden que no deja de amasar MP´s embaucando a los que se interesan por estos para que nadie compre y seguir comprando el.

Anda rancio confiesa el origen de tu fobia.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2016)

# alicate: Posible respuesta: PILLADO, pero bien PILLADO en el "papel"... sino no se entiende esa inquina hacia los MPs... aunque ya empieza a ser bastante "cansino". Si al menos hubiera un "atisbo" de "argumentación"...

Saludos.


----------



## k0k0 (13 Sep 2016)

y alguna argumentacion "racional" al valor actual de la plata? desde enero ha estado subiendo y quiero saber que pensais? si seguira subieno, es estancara en estos valores y bajara


----------



## Beto (13 Sep 2016)

alicate dijo:


> Habló el rancio. Exponiendo claramente sus argumentos. como siempre.
> 
> No hacerle caso. Una de dos, o le birló una fulana la cadena, la pulsera y el reló, o es un judeaden que no deja de amasar MP´s embaucando a los que se interesan por estos para que nadie compre y seguir comprando el.
> 
> Anda rancio confiesa el origen de tu fobia.



Pues yo encantado de poder seguir comprando alguna onza que otra a estos precios  por mi, que dure


----------



## k0k0 (13 Sep 2016)

Beto dijo:


> Pues yo encantado de poder seguir comprando alguna onza que otra a estos precios  por mi, que dure



porque dices eso? ahora esta mas subiendo y vuelve a valores de 2013


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Sep 2016)

Ahora que tengo un rato libre, y ya han pasado ocho meses del último "control" veamos cómo la subida/bajada del metal afecta a las piezas más demandadas.


15 de Agosto de 2015
13.73 euros / onza 
15.24 $/oz.

18 de Enero de 2016
12.72 euros / onza
13.91 $/oz.

14 de Septiembre de 2016
16.89 euros / onza 
18.95 $/oz.


American Eagle 2014 -	18,8 - 18.29 - 21.86
American Eagle 2015 -	17,25 - 16.13 - 23.40
American Eagle 2016 - 16.35 - 20.56

Arca 2014 -	18,37 - 16.37 - 19.74
Arca 2015 -	16,6 - 15.58 - 19.83
Arca 2016 - 15.61 - 19.81

Britania 2014 -	18,44 - 21.60 - 21.56
Britania 2015 -	17,08 - 18.90 - 21.37
Britania 2016 - 16.80 - 20.65

Birds	
Halcón Peregrino - 2014 -	17,91 - 19.22 - 21.38
Águila calva - 2014 -	18,43 - 25.00 - 25.79
Halcón de cola roja - 2015 -	17,2 - 16.20 - 20.89
Búho - 16.14 - 20.10

China Panda 2014 -	34,49 - 29.94 - 28.02
China Panda 2015 -	21,04 - 25.50 - 28.00
China Panda 2016 30gr - 19.57 - 23.36

Filarmónica 2014 -	18,95 - 16.93 - 24.90
Filarmónica 2015 -	16,79 - 15.91 - 20.16
Filarmónica 2016 - 15.80 - 19.98

Koala 2014 -	19,38 - 18.86 - 20.75
Koala 2015 -	18,04 - 17.61 - 21.74
Koala 2016 - 17.24 - 21.35

Kokaburra 2014 -	18,69 - 17.63 - 21.03
Kokaburra 2015 -	18,05 - 18.36 - 21.84
Kokaburra 2016 - 17.27 - 20.63

Libertad 2014 -	17,6 - 20.9 - 21.70
Libertad 2015 -	17,67 - 20.03 - 20.24
Libertad 2016 -	20.76

Lunar Serie ll - 2014 -	27 - 26.98 - 26.90
Lunar Serie ll - 2015 -	21,8 - 24.30 - 25.90
Lunar Serie ll - 2016 - 19.22 - 26.46
Lunar Serie ll - 2017 - 23.69

Lunar UK - 2014 -	20,15 - 21.86 - 23.63
Lunar UK - 2015 -	20,2 - 23.90 - 27.90
Lunar UK - 2016 - 20.30 - 22.88

Maple 2014 -	17,99 - 17.44 - 21.67
Maple 2015 -	16,62 - 15.71 - 21.91
Maple 2016 - 15.68 - 19.85

Perth 2014 Cocodrilo -	21,3 - 21.38 - 20.71
Perth 2015 Araña -	17,11 - 18.37 - 20.43
Perth 2016 Canguro - 15.47 - 19.70

Somalia Elefante 2014 -	19,99 - sin datos - 22.58
Somalia Elefante 2015 -	17,35 - 21.10 - 21.02
Somalia Elefante 2016 - 16.55 - 20.94

Tokelau 2014 -	22,35 - 24.10 - 28.52
Tokelau 2015 -	19,36 - 18.50 - 23.72
Tokelau 2016 - 22.18


En líneas generales lo esperado, aunque me ha sorprendido el Panda del 14, iremos viendo los próximos meses

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 02:27 ----------




racional dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que no, que se va quedar lateral durante años.



Lateral, lateral.... no lo veo.


----------



## antorob (14 Sep 2016)

Hola Arbeyna.

Gracias por postear los precios y su evolución.

¿Alguna razón para el precio de la filarmónica de 2014?.

La tirada tampoco fue tan baja como para justificar este incremento.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (14 Sep 2016)

Gracias por el trabajo arbeyna, solo una cosa, el precio de las lunar II en verde no me cuadra, es bastante superior del que has puesto


----------



## oinoko (14 Sep 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> Gracias por el trabajo arbeyna, solo una cosa, el precio de las lunar II en verde no me cuadra, es bastante superior del que has puesto




El precio que ha puesto en verde es correcto actualmente para las versiones "privy mark" buscando un poco por Alemania. Los precios de la serie standard son superiores.

En cambio los precios que ha puesto en rojo y negro superiores a 24 Euros, corresponden a la edición Lunar "standard". Las privy mark se podian encontrar el año pasado por menos de 20 Euros.

Yo no mezclaría los precios de las dos series.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Sep 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Yo no mezclaría los precios de las dos series.



Cierto, ayer me despisté y no tuve en cuenta ese dato, ya está modificado.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 16:35 ----------




antorob dijo:


> ¿Alguna razón para el precio de la filarmónica de 2014?.
> 
> La tirada tampoco fue tan baja como para justificar este incremento.




No, no lo fue y para ser sincero no tengo ni idea de la razón de ese precio, en las siguientes entregas iremos viendo si se debe a una circunstancia puntual o si por el contrario hay alguna razón para que determinadas piezas tengan un plus premiun.

La pieza que me está sorprendiendo es el Águila Calva de la serie Canadiense.


----------



## antorob (18 Oct 2017)

Buenos días.

Veo que el foro del oro esta cerrado y el de la plata lleva mas de un año sin ninguna aportación.

Por otro lado la compra de monedas de oro-plata también esta bajo minimos, mientras el precio de la plata languidece con valores ridículos.El bitcoin batiendo records dia tras dia en medio de una burbuja impresionante.

¿No es esta situación el mejor indicador contrarían para tomar posiciones en la plata?.

Creo que la ultima gran burbuja que aglutinara todas las demás será la del oro-plata.Pero primero tenemos que ver miedo en los mercados y todavía no es el momento.

Saludos.


----------



## Coinbase (18 Oct 2017)

La plata/oro dicen cuando hay situación de inestabilidad, con el Nasdaq en máximos, difícil


----------



## MIP (20 Oct 2017)

Arbeyna dijo:


> En líneas generales lo esperado, aunque me ha sorprendido el Panda del 14, iremos viendo los próximos meses
> 
> Lateral, lateral.... no lo veo.



Lo del panda 2014 será que el mercado anticipaba un posible valor coleccionable que al final no se materializó.


----------

